# DCL Picture of the Day - Part 3



## lbgraves

This thread is the third to be opened for everyone to share their pictures and memories of DCL.  The previous threads can be found

DCL Picture of the Day - Part 1
DCL Picture of the Day - Part 2

Enjoy!

This is a shot from above the bay looking down on the Magic in my favorite port on the EB PC Repo cruise last year...Cartegena.


----------



## Kurby

can't wait to see more photo's


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

Beautiful family picture!! Lovely way to start the new thread.  I have yet to share a picture on this thread but I am 6 weeks away from my first Disney cruise (first ever cruise) so I will soon have TONS of pics to add!


----------



## stlkeeler

Now we have a face to go with "lbgraves" - or did I just miss it before? Beautiful family!


----------



## lbgraves

stlkeeler said:


> Now we have a face to go with "lbgraves" - or did I just miss it before? Beautiful family!



Thanks.   LOL!  Not sure but our pictures have been in my signature for a while.


----------



## Kurby

do these count


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

i love this thread!!   I have 109 days before my 3rd cruise on the Magic, and even though that seems close, it seems far away.  So every morning I wake up, look at the photo of the day and remind myself what I am waiting for.   I just get major adrenaline when I see the boat and remember when they say "Welcome aboard the Nolan Family"  Yes thats me...LOL  Ok so I am a Disney freak..=0  Looking forward to tomorrow's photos...=)


----------



## stlkeeler

lbgraves said:


> Thanks.   LOL!  Not sure but our pictures have been in my signature for a while.



That is certainly true but I wouldn't recognize you if I passed you in the hall because you guys are so small. Besides I have "old eyes" and have problems with the contacts and seeing, well, near and far. One eye sees near and one eye sees far and they don't work together too well. Anywhoo, now I know...


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## lbgraves

stlkeeler said:


> That is certainly true but I wouldn't recognize you if I passed you in the hall because you guys are so small. Besides I have "old eyes" and have problems with the contacts and seeing, well, near and far. One eye sees near and one eye sees far and they don't work together too well. Anywhoo, now I know...



  Here I am a little more presentable then...with many of the people you will see me with on the Magic next time at our favorite place onboard.


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## tiggerandpooh

just subscribing to the new thread


----------



## disneynewbee

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


>



Great shot!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

disneynewbee said:


> Great shot!



Thanks!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Tiny little crab on Castaway Cay:


----------



## alwayslisad

I love seeing pics - and thinking  Only a few short months and I will be on the Magic for a blissful / funfilled week !!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## tstobb

Sunset at sea . . .


----------



## scottishwee35

lbgraves said:


> This thread is the third to be opened for everyone to share their pictures and memories of DCL.  The previous threads can be found
> 
> DCL Picture of the Day - Part 1
> DCL Picture of the Day - Part 2
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> This is a shot from above the bay looking down on the Magic in my favorite port on the EB PC Repo cruise last year...Cartegena.



Lovely photo, Lisa

Scottishwee35


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## DMMarla07860

February 21st-February 28th, 2009
Disney Magic
Our Stateroom Door


----------



## Nik's Mom

I really do love the DCL ships! These are a couple of years old. No cruise planned for us until 2010, so the old pictures will have to do for now.


----------



## BethC1952

The weather wasn't very good most of the day, but it made for some great "weather pictures"!
The first one was taken at 11 AM.  You can see the raindrops on the plexiglass if you look closely.




The next one was taken a few minutes later.  I love the color of the water!




The last one was taken just after 5 PM.  Because the weather was so bad, but did clear up later in the day, Captain John allowed the ship to remain at the island until 6 PM.  This picture was taken from our table at the adult pool.  You can see the reflections in the window.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

From the Wonder's Atrium...


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Continuing the door theme. My very first attempt at making magnets and decorating a door.


----------



## wcw57

bumping....'cuz I love it sooooo!


----------



## tjbaggott

Our whole cruise was so SHOCKED and Delighted to see THIS, Gorgeous, Amazing Sunset, on our Cruise back in April 2006, Never before seen!







[/IMG]

 There, did you all have a good laugh?  This was actually made by one of our designers over on the Cruise Magnets Thread!


----------



## Kurby

OH WOW - Which cruise did you go on that you saw that????

AMAZING.  See he's everywhere 






tjbaggott said:


> Our whole cruise was so SHOCKED and Delighted to see THIS, Gorgeous, Amazing Sunset, on our Cruise back in April 2006, Never before seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> There, did you all have a good laugh?  This was actually made by one of our designers over on the Cruise Magnets Thread!


----------



## Hypermommy

tjbaggott said:


> Our whole cruise was so SHOCKED and Delighted to see THIS, Gorgeous, Amazing Sunset, on our Cruise back in April 2006, Never before seen!



Astoundingly beautiful!  I think I have a new desktop for my machine!!!


----------



## my3m

This was our 1st in Magic (2nd DCL) back in 2005.  Can't wait for our 4th with our newest member of the family, our 23 month old baby.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Disneyfalcon

Sports pavilion on Castaway Cay:


----------



## tchoney

This picture is my son and my husband.  This was our second cruise.  Our first we had a Category 11 room and they thought we would have the same during this cruise.  I suprised them with a Category 8 and they were so suprised, they both just stood and enjoyed the view from the window!    It was Priceless!


----------



## MMitchell29

Good for you tchoney, and what a great surprise for your family. I hope everyone had a great cruise


----------



## my3m

Let me see if this one works...


----------



## my3m

Hmmm, its not working.  Help please.....


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

my3m said:


> Hmmm, its not working.  Help please.....



lol let's see if I can give you some directions...

1) Upload the photo you want to post into Photobucket
2) Click on the photo and then click on "share" (it should be right above it)
3) "Get link code"
4) Double-click on the IMG code, right click and click copy, then paste it into your new post.

that should hopefully work!!


----------



## my3m

♥disneygirl♥;32315248 said:
			
		

> lol let's see if I can give you some directions...
> 
> 1) Upload the photo you want to post into Photobucket
> 2) Click on the photo and then click on "share" (it should be right above it)
> 3) "Get link code"
> 4) Double-click on the IMG code, right click and click copy, then paste it into your new post.
> 
> that should hopefully work!!



Does this mean we could only use the link from Photobucket.....


----------



## msmith07101

This was a large boulder that was on the path that takes you down to the Baths...it made me think of a dinosaur that is smiling. I know...I am odd, but that's what it looked like to me!


----------



## kimgg

Not odd at all, that is exactly what it looks like, and what I thought before I read what you wrote!!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Yep, I totally see dinosaur face/head just as you do! That's cool.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Not my boys, just friends of ours.  I can't even stand how cute they are with Mickey.


----------



## Grandma4ever

my3m said:


> Does this mean we could only use the link from Photobucket.....


No, you can use any site that will provide you with an IMG code.  However the directions provided were the ones you would use if you placed your photo in Photobucket in order to post it on a DIS thread.

Clear as mud I suppose.  Hope it helps


----------



## BethC1952

A very cloudy day in Nassau--May 18, 2009:


----------



## ntheory

msmith07101 said:


> This was a large boulder that was on the path that takes you down to the Baths...it made me think of a dinosaur that is smiling. I know...I am odd, but that's what it looked like to me!






I thought the same thing!!!


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 21st-February 28th, 2009
Disney Magic Atrium


----------



## msmith07101

The Baths-Tortola


----------



## DisneyHobbit

DMMarla07860 said:


> February 21st-February 28th, 2009
> Disney Magic Atrium



I particularly like the couple getting smoochy down stairs


----------



## disneynewbee

Disneyfalcon said:


> Not my boys, just friends of ours.  I can't even stand how cute they are with Mickey.



How adorable!!


----------



## wcw57

These threads would be _MUCH_ easier to navigate if responses did not include the original photo


----------



## stlkeeler

wcw57 said:


> These threads would be _MUCH_ easier to navigate if responses did not include the original photo



But then we might not know what they're talking about. Besides, then I can look at the pic again without having to go back to look.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

stlkeeler said:


> But then we might not know what they're talking about. Besides, then I can look at the pic again without having to go back to look.



I agree!


----------



## wayneg

wcw57 said:


> These threads would be _MUCH_ easier to navigate if responses did not include the original photo



I fully agree, its something I totally dislike but I fully understand people doing it, If I don't like it its my problem, no-ones doing anything wrong.


----------



## wcw57

nobody said anything about doing something wrong..........

relax.....just an idea

of course, some people might be inadvertently including the original post with their reply


----------



## jfahome




----------



## Nik's Mom

Here's the back-side of one of the stacks.










And the basketball courts. You don't really see too many pictures of it.


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## BethC1952

Chip and Dale visit with Theodore J. Bear, an original bear created by my friend and traveling companion Grandma Bear.  Taken during a huge rainstorm on May 19, 2009.


----------



## disneynewbee

Wow Chip and Dale's shirts are gonna blind me LOL


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

Disneyfalcon said:


> Tiny little crab on Castaway Cay:



I LOVE this picture!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Dr.Girlfriend said:


> I LOVE this picture!



Thanks, Dr. Girlfriend!


----------



## jfahome

Donald Duck at Castaway Cay. Playing with DD in front of the post office.


----------



## PirateSnowmen




----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

PirateSnowmen said:


>


why is it people let their kids in an area they don't belong.  The diaper babies only have 2 places they can play...can't people teach their kids there are special places for the babies and those potty trained have all the other places.  I don't have anyone in diapers anymore but I surelt won't let my girls disrespect rules!!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## lbgraves

my3m said:


> Does this mean we could only use the link from Photobucket.....



No.  All I had to do to fix the link on the post above was to bring up the link, right click on the image and click on properties, then copy and paste the ADDRESS/URL code listed there and put


----------



## Grandma4ever

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> why is it people let their kids in an area they don't belong.  The diaper babies only have 2 places they can play...can't people teach their kids there are special places for the babies and those potty trained have all the other places.  I don't have anyone in diapers anymore but I surelt won't let my girls disrespect rules!!



I don't see any babies attempting to use the spash zone in this picture.  I am sure if a young child wanted to play and the older kids were interferring that a castmember could be found to ask the kids to move on.  Kids do not always understand and I never saw a child unable to use the space due to older kids.  I don't have little ones any longer so it is possible I am not seeing problems that may be present.  I really try not to sweat the small stuff!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I guess it doesn't matter if there is a child in it or not.  I expect my children to respect the rules and the rules state it is for diaper babies.  Kids that age understand rules...my 5 yr old could understand.   I don't sweat the small stuff either, just respect others space that is designed for me!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## PirateSnowmen




----------



## jbm02

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> why is it people let their kids in an area they don't belong.  The diaper babies only have 2 places they can play...can't people teach their kids there are special places for the babies and those potty trained have all the other places.  I don't have anyone in diapers anymore but I surelt won't let my girls disrespect rules!!



Loveofdisney
Maybe it is not so much disrespect as the needs of a child. My BF has a 7yo autistic DD who cannot handle the stimulation of  a regular kids pool. Anytime we are on vacation together we take her to the splash pool/baby pool where she can quietly sit and enjoy the water without the anxiety caused by running, splashing and energetic activities of other children.  She usually sits and lets the water fall through her opened hands or trails her fingers through the water.  No one can "tell' by looking at her that she is autistic.  She loves the water and it is very soothing to her.  I hope Disney would not deprive a little girl (or boy) like her of the respite the baby pool provides.


----------



## DMMarla07860

I'm going old school with this picture and posting a picture from 2006 cruise
Disney Magic 2006
Pub Night-Paul and Pikey Sing


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

PirateSnowmen said:


>


Awesome photo....sometimes things caught at the right angle look so cool!!  This thread just makes me miss the Magic and hope the next 3 months fly!!


JBM02----I am not heartless, I would understand that too.  It's just 95% of the time parents dont have control over their children, nor do they teach respect....kids dont know the word NO these days.  I know my DD's (9 & 5) aren't angels , they have their sassy girlie moments....but man kids are outta control these days!  I will have to say that any sibling argueing at home seems to disappear once we board the Magic.  I know sounds weird but I am telling you, it's the Disney Magic cause they get along so well, could just live there!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Snorkeling in St. Thomas:


----------



## scottishwee35

tjbaggott said:


> Our whole cruise was so SHOCKED and Delighted to see THIS, Gorgeous, Amazing Sunset, on our Cruise back in April 2006, Never before seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> There, did you all have a good laugh?  This was actually made by one of our designers over on the Cruise Magnets Thread!



very good...



DisneyHobbit said:


> I particularly like the couple getting smoochy down stairs



aye, I noticed it too... lol

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

great memory of Wonder Disney Cruise 06

Scottishwee35


----------



## tink too

scottishwee35 said:


> great memory of Wonder Disney Cruise 06




Great pic.   Wish we could be back there just now, Deborah.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

A beach at Atlantis (sorry it's slightly crooked - I took it while walking by and wasn't looking)


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Disneyfalcon said:


>


I have 100 days till I fly out and 102 till I board the Magic!! Gosh I love the Pic of the Day!  This is awesome!  Every pic reminds me of what I miss so much and makes me get out our videos to watch and feel like we are there NOW!!!


----------



## KayR

One of my favorite pictures from our cruise.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

KayR said:


> One of my favorite pictures from our cruise.



Beautiful lighting!


----------



## PirateSnowmen




----------



## tigger2002

Some photos of the trip in May.

Cruise in May Photos

and

More Cruise Pictures

,,


----------



## Disneyfalcon

St. Thomas:


----------



## DisneyHobbit

This is one of my favorit pics I took of the ship, it was taken during the hurricane in Aug 2009.  I can't wait to be on the Wonder again!!!






[/IMG]


----------



## Perdie

February 2008


----------



## jfahome




----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Disney Magic docked in St. Croix


----------



## my3m

tigger2002 said:


> Some photos of the trip in May.
> 
> Cruise in May Photos
> 
> and
> 
> More Cruise Pictures
> 
> ,,



Great pictures in GC.  Would you mind telling me who did you with with your Stingray Adventure?  TIA


----------



## Disneyfalcon

The Magic in St. Thomas:


----------



## disney1990

DisneyHobbit said:


> This is one of my favorit pics I took of the ship, it was taken during the hurricane in Aug 2009.  I can't wait to be on the Wonder again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Did you mean August 2008?  Don't rush time, August 2009 hasn't come yet.


----------



## Grandma4ever

disney1990 said:


> Did you mean August 2008?  Don't rush time, August 2009 hasn't come yet.



I didn't catch that!  I wonder if that has anything with me knowing that I will not cruise again until at least October 2010 and if the picture was taken in August 2009 I would be that much Closer!!!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Great photos~thanks for sharing!

I was wondering if someone out there could help me? I went back through my old scrapbooks to check and I cant believe i dont have one of these but....
Does anyone have a photo of sinage from Topsiders? Or maybe someone could direct me to one of the old threads?
I wouls appreciate the help very much! Thanks!
(I just need to see it for a scrapbook project)


----------



## DisneyHobbit

disney1990 said:


> Did you mean August 2008?  Don't rush time, August 2009 hasn't come yet.




LOLOLOL!!!  I didn't even think about it!!  I told your I was wanting time to go by fast!


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend




----------



## Disneyfalcon

^^^ Great series!!  

St. Thomas:


----------



## lbgraves

DisneyHobbit said:


> This is one of my favorit pics I took of the ship, it was taken *during the hurricane in Aug 2009*.  I can't wait to be on the Wonder again!!!



Oh I really hope that isn't some kind of warning.


----------



## lbgraves

Arizona Rita said:


> Great photos~thanks for sharing!
> 
> I was wondering if someone out there could help me? I went back through my old scrapbooks to check and I cant believe i dont have one of these but....
> Does anyone have a photo of sinage from Topsiders? Or maybe someone could direct me to one of the old threads?
> I wouls appreciate the help very much! Thanks!
> (I just need to see it for a scrapbook project)



I know we have one somewhere but I can't find it right now.  I have to look on our external HD.  Here is one that you could crop the sign from though.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/Photos/DCL_Magic-Dining/pages/Dining_Topsiders-Breakfast_0.htm


----------



## PirateSnowmen




----------



## tigger2002

my3m said:


> Great pictures in GC.  Would you mind telling me who did you with with your Stingray Adventure?  TIA



We went with Native Way.  We did the Rays, Reef, and Rum Point.  

More info here

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2200361&page=2

,


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## cdfl30

Disneyfalcon said:


> ^^^ Great series!!
> 
> St. Thomas:



I love the way the color of the flowers compliment the life boats.  Nice shot!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

cdfl30 said:


> I love the way the color of the flowers compliment the life boats.  Nice shot!!



Thanks cdfl30!


----------



## IrenicMom

cdfl30 said:


>



Oh my gosh.  This photo....amazing!!!!  Excellent framing!!! The colors are unreal.


----------



## cdfl30

IrenicMom said:


> Oh my gosh.  This photo....amazing!!!!  Excellent framing!!! The colors are unreal.



Thank you


----------



## Arizona Rita

Jen, thank you so much! That is exactly what I was looking for!
That is a very sweet photo of your family too!


----------



## AbsyBabsy




----------



## Kim&Chris

cdfl30 said:


>



Whoa, another amazing photo.    Just beautiful


----------



## PirateSnowmen




----------



## SteamboatWillie1021




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

The Magic docked in St Thomas, we were the only cruise ship in port that day!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

St Thomas


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Pub Night


----------



## 3princessMommy

Disneyfalcon said:


> Snorkeling in St. Thomas:



AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

3princessMommy said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!



Thanks 3princessMommy!


----------



## macfinn

those are great pics...what kind of camera


----------



## Disneyfalcon

macfinn said:


> those are great pics...what kind of camera



Hi fellow Newporter!  I use a Canon Xsi normally, but my underwater pics are with the new Canon D10.


----------



## pls3399




----------



## rbcheek

so,   who won, and got to go home with all the loot?


----------



## Disneyfalcon

That's awesome pls3399!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Vovage of the Ghost Ship. The Magic setting sail yesterday from PC.


----------



## Kurby

now that's freaky


----------



## DMMarla07860

I'm going old school for this picture
Disney Magic Cruise August 2006
Pikey as NY Taxi Driver(yes he did say New York)


----------



## rbcheek

Sunrise on the Wonder going to Castaway Cay


----------



## pls3399

rbcheek said:


> so,   who won, and got to go home with all the loot?



Pirate Stitch came and took it from both of us.


----------



## rbcheek

isn't that just like him to do that?


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## IrenicMom

cdfl30 said:


>



Again - absolutely fabulous photo!  You have an excellent eye for composition.

And, I hope not to insult, but I'm always intrigued by lenses (I'm assuming this was taken with a dSLR?) - do you mind sharing the settings/lens on this shot??


----------



## cdfl30

IrenicMom said:


> Again - absolutely fabulous photo!  You have an excellent eye for composition.
> 
> And, I hope not to insult, but I'm always intrigued by lenses (I'm assuming this was taken with a dSLR?) - do you mind sharing the settings/lens on this shot??



Thank you!  I used a Nikon D90 DSLR camera with the Nikon 70-300 f/4.5-5.6 G VR AF-S Zoom Lens.

Here is a link to the EXIF data on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/candisfl30/3692095264/meta/


----------



## dvc4life

cdfl30 said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2648/3692095264_3d01e8efd2_b.jpg[/IMuG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Your photos are awesome.  Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Kim&Chris

cdfl30 said:


>



If I could take a photo even 1/100 as nice as this, I'd be a happy cruiser


----------



## cdfl30

Kim&Chris said:


> If I could take a photo even 1/100 as nice as this, I'd be a happy cruiser





dvc4life said:


> Your photos are awesome.  Thanks for sharing them.



Thank you for your compliments!!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## dolphingirl47

Romance Turn Down Service as part of the REAS package on the Wonder in September 2008:


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 21-February 28th, 2009
Disney Magic
Sailing Away from Castaway Cay


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Our server did this at our table one night.  Is it just me, or is this crazy?


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Disneyfalcon said:


> Our server did this at our table one night.  Is it just me, or is this crazy?



 Wow! That's really cool!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## cdfl30

Disneyfalcon said:


> Our server did this at our table one night.  Is it just me, or is this crazy?



That is pretty amazing. Did he get that on the first try?


----------



## Disneyfalcon

PirateSnowmen said:


> Wow! That's really cool!





cdfl30 said:


> That is pretty amazing. Did he get that on the first try?



I thought it was amazing too!!

He got it on the first try and it stayed like that for several minutes while we gaped at it.  It only fell when we started messing with it to see if it was some kind of trick.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

yes, pretty impressive trick,..but more amazing...is the hammock~ 

lady....balancing..,the "magic'...on her big toe.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Lil' Grumpy said:


> yes, pretty impressive trick,..but more amazing...is the hammock~
> 
> lady....balancing..,the "magic'...on her big toe.


----------



## nikkistevej

One of my DD6's favorite things on the Magic from a few weeks ago.


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

that ketchup Mickey head is _perfect_. your server had serious skill!  great picture


----------



## nikkistevej

♥disneygirl♥;32609506 said:
			
		

> that ketchup mickey head is _perfect_. Your server had serious skill!  Great picture



lol


----------



## Cruisincanadian

Disneyfalcon said:


> Our server did this at our table one night.  Is it just me, or is this crazy?



Was your server Depesh?  We had him for our Sept 2008 cruise and he did that for us and we got a picture also.  We also thought that was cool!!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Cruisincanadian said:


> Was your server Depesh?  We had him for our Sept 2008 cruise and he did that for us and we got a picture also.  We also thought that was cool!!!



No!  It was Iketut!  They must teach this in a class somewhere.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

"Our" dolphin at Dolphin Discovery.


----------



## dolphingirl47

At which Dolphin Discover facility was that?

Corinna


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Disney Magic
Me on deck 10 before people started boarding second week of back-2-back


----------



## Disneyfalcon

dolphingirl47 said:


> At which Dolphin Discover facility was that?
> 
> Corinna



Tortola.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Disneyfalcon said:


>



Cool pic!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Cool pic!



Thanks!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Disneyfalcon

You are rocking that Topaz Adjust Cdfl30!  It looks great!


----------



## 4Goofys4Dis

For the longest time "Bippity-Boppity-Boo" (as DD called her) was her favorite character!!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## gamomof2




----------



## KayR




----------



## dvc4life

cdfl30 said:


>



I can smell the grill from here!!!!!!  Yummo!


----------



## cdfl30

Triton's on the Wonder decorated for Independance Day!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

cdfl30 said:


> Triton's on the Wonder decorated for Independance Day!




Gorgeous!! I can't wait.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## hoffman17

Castaway Cay


----------



## hoffman17

Me on the Ship


----------



## Marciern22

[/IMG]
I hope this works. I'm trying my first image.


----------



## Marciern22

didn't work


----------



## Kurby




----------



## Kurby

i tried fixing your photo info but it didn't work - you're missing some info


----------



## Marciern22

hmmmmm...I'll try again IMG Code


----------



## pixiedustaholic

cdfl30 said:


>



Wow!  What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Marciern22

AAAAAArgh!!


----------



## Kurby

you need the image code then type it between






then you're pic should pop up


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Kurby said:


>



Here ya go Kurby!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Kurby you were missing the : after the http in the IMG code. All you should need to do is copy and paste the IMG code from photobucket.


----------



## Marciern22

Hey!Thats my pic! How'd you do that? That's my son Brody when we were on our DVC Member cruise last September. The best vacation I've ever had!


----------



## Marciern22




----------



## Marciern22

Trying again with my Castaway Cay snorkeling pic!


----------



## Kurby

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Here ya go Kurby!





ahhh - that's not my pic - i was trying to post it for someone ele but thanks for noticing what was missing


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Kurby said:


> ahhh - that's not my pic - i was trying to post it for someone ele but thanks for noticing what was missing



 Oops, Got the screennames mixed up.


----------



## Marciern22

If this works...A pic of what I found while snorkeling at the Family beach and My daughter Bailey sleeping on the glass bottom boat. (trying for smaller pics)


----------



## Marciern22

YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! Thanks Lifelong Dreamer and Kurby. I've been trying to figure that out for forever! Thanks again!


----------



## Kurby

Marciern22 said:


> If this works...A pic of what I found while snorkeling at the Family beach and My daughter Bailey sleeping on the glass bottom boat. (trying for smaller pics)





that's a great pic of minnie mouse.

next cruise we'll have to do the diving to see the goodies under water


----------



## cdfl30

pixiedustaholic said:


> Wow!  What kind of camera do you have?



I currently use a Nikon D90 SLR camera.  Thanks!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## gamomof2




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## vanessa3198

Pic of my daughter, hubby and Minnie!


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## Cheryl726

Disneyfalcon,where did you do your dolphin excursion?  I would love to do one of these!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Cheryl726 said:


> Disneyfalcon,where did you do your dolphin excursion?  I would love to do one of these!



Tortola.  We loved it.

Here's my dh:


----------



## msmith07101

Pretty flowers at The Great House in St. Thomas


----------



## msmith07101

Having fun on pirate night!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

My next two days worth of pictures were inspired by photos I've seen on this thread.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Here's todays, that was inspired by someone elses.  I don't remember who it was, but I remember she said her hubby took it, and I loved it!!  Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## AmyBiff

Disneyfalcon said:


> Our server did this at our table one night.  Is it just me, or is this crazy?




I'm late to the party here, but a tablemate showed us how to do this on our cruise last year and now it's my husband's favorite party trick.  He's shows (and wows) everyone with that!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

AmyBiff said:


> I'm late to the party here, but a tablemate showed us how to do this on our cruise last year and now it's my husband's favorite party trick.  He's shows (and wows) everyone with that!



That's awesome!!  Is there a trick to it, or is it just as it appears?  I would love to be able to do this!!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

Disneyfalcon said:


> Here's todays, that was inspired by someone elses.  I don't remember who it was, but I remember she said her hubby took it, and I loved it!!  Thanks for the idea!!



This is gorgeous!!  How did you get this shot?  Did you actually put the camera on the deck?


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Dr.Girlfriend said:


> This is gorgeous!!  How did you get this shot?  Did you actually put the camera on the deck?



I did!  And thank you.


----------



## msmith07101




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## cdfl30

Serenity Bay at Castaway Cay.


----------



## krystyneb

inthe lobby of the Wonder


----------



## WDWLODGE

msmith07101 said:


> Having fun on pirate night!!



msmith07101,

I see you had Luis as your server. We were hoping he was still on the Magic for our November cruise. Who was his assistant server?


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## msmith07101

WDWLODGE said:


> msmith07101,
> 
> I see you had Luis as your server. We were hoping he was still on the Magic for our November cruise. Who was his assistant server?



His name was Raphael...they were both alot of fun! We really enjoyed having them as our servers.


----------



## dvc4life

Disneyfalcon said:


> Here's todays, that was inspired by someone elses.  I don't remember who it was, but I remember she said her hubby took it, and I loved it!!  Thanks for the idea!!



This is absolutely gorgeous!  I can't wait for our next cruise in like 45 days!  We are going on the DVC Member Cruise and just looking at these pictures is making me crazy  cuz I can't wait to gooooooo!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

dvc4life said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!  I can't wait for our next cruise in like 45 days!  We are going on the DVC Member Cruise and just looking at these pictures is making me crazy  cuz I can't wait to gooooooo!



Thanks!  The dvc member cruises are supposed to be awesome!  Have fun!


----------



## BomaGreg

cdfl30 said:


> Triton's on the Wonder decorated for Independance Day!



Nice! You have some absolutely fantastic shots!


----------



## BomaGreg

Here's a recent one from our first night on the Magic. The ship in the distance is a Carnival cruise that left soon after us.


----------



## TiggersPal

BomaGreg said:


> Here's a recent one from our first night on the Magic. The ship in the distance is a Carnival cruise that left soon after us.


 *Awesome photo and yes I posted WITH the photo becaused I LOVE it and getting shots like these deserve the extra attention - my 2 cents! *


----------



## Grandma4ever

TiggersPal said:


> *Awesome photo and yes I posted WITH the photo becaused I LOVE it and getting shots like these deserve the extra attention - my 2 cents! *



I will chime in to say I prefer when the picture that is being commented on is quoted so I know what the comment is about.  I can look at all these wonderful photo over and over and over again!!


----------



## nikkistevej

BomaGreg said:


> Here's a recent one from our first night on the Magic. The ship in the distance is a Carnival cruise that left soon after us.



Awesome picture- it almost looks like a ghost ship.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

BomaGreg- That is one of the most awesome pictures I have ever seen!!!  It's definitely a one of a kind!  Excellent job!!!


----------



## cdfl30

BomaGreg said:


> Nice! You have some absolutely fantastic shots!



Thank you for your compliment!!


----------



## dbenlee

BomaGreg said:


> Here's a recent one from our first night on the Magic. The ship in the distance is a Carnival cruise that left soon after us.



WOW!! This is an excellent photo.  Love how you captured lightening in the clouds.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

I agree with everyone else, the lightning/ship shot is awesome!!


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

Disneyfalcon said:


> I agree with everyone else, the lightning/ship shot is awesome!!



All your pictures are amazing!!! Do you photograph for fun or are you a professional?


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

taken this past Friday (July 24th) at the end of the July 18th Tortola cruise. gorgeous sunset on the last night!


----------



## Grendalynn

subscribing......


----------



## BomaGreg

Thanks for the compliments, everyone!  It was actually my first attempt at taking lightning shots, and since I didn't have a tripod, and was on a rocking boat, it was tricky to get shots that were fast enough to keep the images from blurring while still catching lightning in action. I actually lost one really great shot with the lightning hitting the ocean in the distance. But I managed several of these that turned out really well, I think, so I won't complain. 

For today's, here's one of my favorites from the Lion King portion of the Disney Dreams show.


----------



## BomaGreg

♥disneygirl♥;32938886 said:
			
		

> taken this past Friday (July 24th) at the end of the July 18th Tortola cruise. gorgeous sunset on the last night!



Great shot! 

Our dramatic (see: lousy) weather on that cruise made for some great sunset/sunrise shots, didn't they!


----------



## BomaGreg

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> All your pictures are amazing!!! Do you photograph for fun or are you a professional?



I was wondering the same thing! Both her pictures and cdfl30 are so amazing that I hesitated even bothering to post shots on here.  I was wondering if either were professionals...


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> All your pictures are amazing!!! Do you photograph for fun or are you a professional?





BomaGreg said:


> I was wondering the same thing! Both her pictures and cdfl30 are so amazing that I hesitated even bothering to post shots on here.  I was wondering if either were professionals...



Well right now I am a very flattered amateur photographer.

Thank you both very much.  I would like to take pictures professionally one day, but I'm not there yet.  I appreciate you both saying that so much though!!

Don't anyone hesitate to post pictures!!  I enjoy looking at every picture, even the grainiest, most out of focus snapshots of DCL.  They all bring back such wonderful memories, and everyone has their own unique perspective.


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

BomaGreg said:


> For today's, here's one of my favorites from the Lion King portion of the Disney Dreams show.




This is actually my favorite shot that you took.  I think we need to track down the CM and give it to him for his portfolio.


----------



## tink too

BomaGreg - I absolutely love your pics!  They're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## TiggersPal

Grandma4ever said:


> I will chime in to say I prefer when the picture that is being commented on is quoted so I know what the comment is about. I can look at all these wonderful photo over and over and over again!!


*Good point and I'm sorry if I was a little cranky yesterday... better today!* 


BomaGreg said:


> Thanks for the compliments, everyone!  It was actually my first attempt at taking lightning shots, and since I didn't have a tripod, and was on a rocking boat, it was tricky to get shots that were fast enough to keep the images from blurring while still catching lightning in action. I actually lost one really great shot with the lightning hitting the ocean in the distance. But I managed several of these that turned out really well, I think, so I won't complain.
> 
> For today's, here's one of my favorites from the Lion King portion of the Disney Dreams show.


*LOVE that shot - you are really very good - and yes I think I should be putting a feather in your cap...*


----------



## TimeforMe

BomaGreg said:


> Great shot!
> 
> Our dramatic (see: lousy) weather on that cruise made for some great sunset/sunrise shots, didn't they!



Ya know, you're not the first person that commented on the "lousy" weather.  We were on this cruise as well and I didn't find the weather to be lousy at all.  Sure, there were a couple instances of brief showers and some lightning storms, etc. but when people have asked how the weather was, I've always answered "good".  Just funny how different people's perspectives can be.  

We were in a cat. 9, deck 2, midship and felt NO motion at all.  I was also surprised to hear that people were a little seasick.


----------



## BomaGreg

TimeforMe said:


> Ya know, you're not the first person that commented on the "lousy" weather.  We were on this cruise as well and I didn't find the weather to be lousy at all.  Sure, there were a couple instances of brief showers and some lightning storms, etc. but when people have asked how the weather was, I've always answered "good".  Just funny how different people's perspectives can be.
> 
> We were in a cat. 9, deck 2, midship and felt NO motion at all.  I was also surprised to hear that people were a little seasick.



Actually, I didn't have a problem with the weather at all, but a lot of people I know were upset about it. Between the lack of a deck party and the rocking ship (which I think is great fun), a lot of people were bummed out. And I don't know if you noticed, but there was a lot of puking smells going on on 3 & 4, so I imagine those people weren't too happy. 

I'm not much of an outdoor/pool/hot weather person, though, so bad weather just makes the sea look cooler.  I enjoy just doing stuff on the ship. I was on a Dis cruise a while back that had our room portal going under water from time to time... THAT was cool.


----------



## BomaGreg

TiggersPal said:


> *LOVE that shot - you are really very good - and yes I think I should be putting a feather in your cap...*



Thank you! It was more luck than anything, much like most of my shots. My wife is the one with an eye for photography, I'm just the one who hogs the camera all the time, and sooner or later I'll get something decent.


----------



## BomaGreg

tink said:


> BomaGreg - I absolutely love your pics!  They're absolutely gorgeous!



And thank you to you, too!


----------



## BomaGreg

Disneyfalcon said:


> Well right now I am a very flattered amateur photographer.
> 
> Thank you both very much.  I would like to take pictures professionally one day, but I'm not there yet.  I appreciate you both saying that so much though!!
> 
> Don't anyone hesitate to post pictures!!  I enjoy looking at every picture, even the grainiest, most out of focus snapshots of DCL.  They all bring back such wonderful memories, and everyone has their own unique perspective.



How long have you been shooting? And did the eye just come naturally? Or do you take a LOT of pictures?


----------



## BomaGreg

MarcyIn Florida said:


> This is actually my favorite shot that you took.  I think we need to track down the CM and give it to him for his portfolio.



Well... I looked for him, but I couldn't find him. The only thing I can think of is that maybe we should go on another seven day and hand it to him in person.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

BomaGreg said:


> How long have you been shooting? And did the eye just come naturally? Or do you take a LOT of pictures?



I've been shooting for years, but I've been studying, learning, and intentionally trying to improve for about 2.  I think the eye comes with practice.    Of course I do take a LOT of pictures too.

I'm with everyone else, btw, love that Lion King/Disney Dreams photo too!


----------



## AbsyBabsy




----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

So that's what the new Key to thw world cards look like?  When we cruise in Feb last yr they weren't taking photos...I like that, though I will have to make sure I am having a good hair day on boarding day...LOL  Nice fam photo!


----------



## DMMarla07860

February 28th-March 7th, 2009
Disney Magic
Free Goodies that we got that we didn't ask for


----------



## BomaGreg

Disneyfalcon said:


> I've been shooting for years, but I've been studying, learning, and intentionally trying to improve for about 2.  I think the eye comes with practice.    Of course I do take a LOT of pictures too.
> 
> I'm with everyone else, btw, love that Lion King/Disney Dreams photo too!



Thanks!!! 

I suppose that gives me some hope, then. My wife took most of the pictures until about a year ago when I got the photography bug after getting a nifty little waterproof Olympus. It died shortly after, but the refund money from that snagged me a new SLR, and I'm still enjoying the heck out of it... Even if I STILL haven't figured out how to consistently take good pictures with it. 

I guess half the fun is the puzzle aspect to the whole thing and trying to figure out all the intricacies of taking pictures, because for whatever reason I still don't get too frustrated when they don't turn out. I just look at the settings I took the shots with, and try, try again.


----------



## BomaGreg

DMMarla07860 said:


> February 28th-March 7th, 2009
> Disney Magic
> Free Goodies that we got that we didn't ask for



-Drool- So... hungry... I don't know what I'm going to do without having someone to bring me food all the time. Well, other than lose weight, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## BomaGreg

Hmmmm... Keeping with the Disney shows, theme:


----------



## Disneyfalcon

BomaGreg said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I suppose that gives me some hope, then. My wife took most of the pictures until about a year ago when I got the photography bug after getting a nifty little waterproof Olympus. It died shortly after, but the refund money from that snagged me a new SLR, and I'm still enjoying the heck out of it... Even if I STILL haven't figured out how to consistently take good pictures with it.
> 
> I guess half the fun is the puzzle aspect to the whole thing and trying to figure out all the intricacies of taking pictures, because for whatever reason I still don't get too frustrated when they don't turn out. I just look at the settings I took the shots with, and try, try again.



Absolutely!  I was so intimidated by the settings on my slr, that I stayed in automatic for way too long.  There's no reason to spend the money for an slr and then use it like a crazy expensive point and shoot.  Learning the "puzzle" of how it all works together, is very fun!

Great Cinderella shot too!


----------



## pixie08

From the ship- Key West


----------



## TiggersPal

BomaGreg said:


> Hmmmm... Keeping with the Disney shows, theme:


 I just love the lighting on these show shots...


----------



## Time4disneynow

Show Theme continues .............................


----------



## BomaGreg

TiggersPal said:


> I just love the lighting on these show shots...



I can claim no kudos for the lighting... that's all Disney! 

One last show shot, then I'll see about something different...


----------



## BomaGreg

Time4disneynow said:


> Show Theme continues .............................



Awesome! You know, I've been on six Disney cruises, and I STILL haven't seen the Toy Story show.  Is it any good?


----------



## BomaGreg

Disneyfalcon said:


> Absolutely!  I was so intimidated by the settings on my slr, that I stayed in automatic for way too long.  There's no reason to spend the money for an slr and then use it like a crazy expensive point and shoot.  Learning the "puzzle" of how it all works together, is very fun!
> 
> Great Cinderella shot too!



Thanks! 

It was funny, because when I started taking pictures I didn't know anything about the different modes. I just started out in Manual (and manual focus) and just kept wailing on it until pictures started to turn out. How much easier things got for me when I started reading the manual! 

The good part was that shooting manual for several months nonstop gave me a much better grasp on how to get tricky shots with priority modes (or manual for that matter), so I have no complaints. Just lots and lots of really, really bad pictures from the first few months.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

DMMarla07860 said:


> February 28th-March 7th, 2009
> Disney Magic
> Free Goodies that we got that we didn't ask for



OOOH, it's not even 7 yet and I'm already hungry.


----------



## TiggersPal

BomaGreg said:


> I can claim no kudos for the lighting... that's all Disney!
> 
> One last show shot, then I'll see about something different...


*yes it's true Disney does know about lighting, just loved the photo and this one too! Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## tinkerone

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> So that's what the new Key to thw world cards look like?  When we cruise in Feb last yr they weren't taking photos...I like that, though I will have to make sure I am having a good hair day on boarding day...LOL  Nice fam photo!



i've serached this whole thread and can not find the pic of the new key to tw card.  where is it????


----------



## BomaGreg

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> So that's what the new Key to thw world cards look like?  When we cruise in Feb last yr they weren't taking photos...I like that, though I will have to make sure I am having a good hair day on boarding day...LOL  Nice fam photo!



Hmmmm... The Key to the World cards look like they always have. Assuming that you're looking at the lanyard, I think what you're seeing there is the new passport card, or at least some other form of picture ID.


----------



## BomaGreg

This DOES remind me, though. One of the cool things they do now is that they've made it so you can see all the pictures you've had taken of you throughout the trip simply by going to a kiosk and inserting your Key Card. You can edit them however you want, and have them the next day. Makes fighting in Shutters a thing of the past.


----------



## BomaGreg

TiggersPal said:


> *yes it's true Disney does know about lighting, just loved the photo and this one too! Thanks for sharing.*



Thank you!!! The lighting was great, though, because it was bright enough to allow me to shoot with a hand-held 300mm lens and a shutter fast enough to catch the images without any serious blurring. I also picked up on a technique that'll allow for more predictable exposures in low light, so I'm looking forward to our next trip.


----------



## BomaGreg

Hmm... One more lightning shot, then some island shots. I actually like this one better than the first for some reason, though I have no idea why. Everyone I've shown the pictures to definitely like the first one better.


----------



## LoveMickey

Good Morning Aeriel


----------



## Time4disneynow

7 weeks till my return ................................


----------



## TiggersPal

Time4disneynow said:


> 7 weeks till my return ................................


 
*Thanks for that- we'll be there on the Tortola Cruise 9/12-9/19!!! So excited!*


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## BomaGreg

Time4disneynow said:


> 7 weeks till my return ................................



Was this a shot from a while back? All my shots have all the construction that's going on back in the background!


----------



## BomaGreg

Everyone here's going on cruises in the near future!!! Take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Time4disneynow

This was taken Sept 2008 on the Members Cruise .......... Heading back on Members Cruise in 6 weeks ......................



BomaGreg said:


> Was this a shot from a while back? All my shots have all the construction that's going on back in the background!


----------



## AbsyBabsy

Roshon Fagen from Camp Rock with his dad and mom in the Walt Suite.  Doing it the Dis way!


----------



## BomaGreg

AbsyBabsy said:


> Roshon Fagen from Camp Rock with his dad and mom in the Walt Suite.  Doing it the Dis way!



Cool shot! How'd you manage that one?!?!


----------



## BomaGreg

Here's a storm shot from our first day at sea a couple of weeks ago. Deck party : Denied!


----------



## AbsyBabsy

BomaGreg said:


> Cool shot! How'd you manage that one?!?!



It was a Dis luck kinda thing!  My friend, Grlzmom (Jeanne)  upgraded to the Walt Suite and invited them for a party!  She can give you the details about the Palo spread!  Later we all went to karaoke and had a ball


----------



## msmith07101




----------



## aqua12

nice pictures! thanks for sharing with us


----------



## BomaGreg

This isn't exactly *cruise* photos, but it's related. I was so enamored by the scones at Palo that I decided to try to dig up the recipe. I didn't find it (of course), but I found one for the Grand Floridian, and gave it a whirl. Slightly different, with a sort of lack of fatty goodness going on in there. But I was surprised at how well they turned out, especially since I'm about as far away from a pasty chef as one can get. Frankly, I'm surprised they were edible at all...


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## IrenicMom




----------



## wideeyedwonder

A view of the Magic from the snorkel boat, Grand Caymen:


----------



## TiggersPal

Thanks so much for such a great photo of the MAGIC 36 days and counting!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## pjpoohbear




----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

YAY!! I can FINALLY add to this thread that I have been reading for so long!! I know most of the pictures are just scenery but it's cool if I post pictures of us in them, right?

This is probably my favorite picture from our cruise.  We had just eaten at Palo and had our camera on the "food" setting still.  As we walked out, Mickey came strolling by so we caught him just outside Palo and we gave our camera to his CM friend before I had the chance to change the setting off of "food" and back to "auto" so that's why it's so zoomed in.  I think it came out GREAT, though!


----------



## WDWboy

Doesn't "someone" have a trip report to finish ????


----------



## moet7

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> YAY!! I can FINALLY add to this thread that I have been reading for so long!! I know most of the pictures are just scenery but it's cool if I post pictures of us in them, right?
> 
> This is probably my favorite picture from our cruise.  We had just eaten at Palo and had our camera on the "food" setting still.  As we walked out, Mickey came strolling by so we caught him just outside Palo and we gave our camera to his CM friend before I had the chance to change the setting off of "food" and back to "auto" so that's why it's so zoomed in.  I think it came out GREAT, though!



Love the picture!  
Enjoying your trip report and all the pics you have put in it.
I'm the diser that was celebrating our 25th anniversary on the cruise and I left you the M & M's as the FE gift.  Also ran into you and Tom after I ran the 5K......keep posting.... I love how you write! I have laughed so many times over things that you have written.......one of my favorites is when you yelled at the photographer!  that was priceless!


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

WDWboy said:


> Doesn't "someone" have a trip report to finish ????



I know! I wanted to hold out on all my cruise pics until it was time to put them in the TR but I have been lurking on this thread fo soooo long, I just couldn't wait to actually post a pic on it!!



moet7 said:


> Love the picture!
> Enjoying your trip report and all the pics you have put in it.
> I'm the diser that was celebrating our 25th anniversary on the cruise and I left you the M & M's as the FE gift.  Also ran into you and Tom after I ran the 5K......keep posting.... I love how you write! I have laughed so many times over things that you have written.......one of my favorites is when you yelled at the photographer!  that was priceless!



OH, thank you SO much for the M & Ms! That was sooo sweet! A few people left me gifts and I was very pleasantly surprised since I wasn't technically part of the gift exchange.  So thoughtful of you! Good for you doing the 5K. You looked great afterwards! So glad you're enjoying the TR. Tell your friends! 

Oh, and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## Grandma4ever

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> YAY!! I can FINALLY add to this thread that I have been reading for so long!! I know most of the pictures are just scenery but it's cool if I post pictures of us in them, right?
> 
> This is probably my favorite picture from our cruise.  We had just eaten at Palo and had our camera on the "food" setting still.  As we walked out, Mickey came strolling by so we caught him just outside Palo and we gave our camera to his CM friend before I had the chance to change the setting off of "food" and back to "auto" so that's why it's so zoomed in.  I think it came out GREAT, though!



Great picture!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## BomaGreg




----------



## bettyann29

Time4disneynow said:


> Show Theme continues .............................



Love the ear where his nose goes and vice versa


----------



## bettyann29

Just wanted to tell all you guys thank you for the wonderful pictures!!  I so enjoy coming here each day and seeing all the new ones posted.. Me and DH are going on our first Disney cruise on Sept 6th.. so I cant wait til I can come back here and post some of my pictures..


----------



## BomaGreg

bettyann29 said:


> Just wanted to tell all you guys thank you for the wonderful pictures!!  I so enjoy coming here each day and seeing all the new ones posted.. Me and DH are going on our first Disney cruise on Sept 6th.. so I cant wait til I can come back here and post some of my pictures..



OOooooo... To be going on a Dis cruise for the first time, again!  Have fun! And make sure to peruse the boards as much as possible for lots of good hints on how to make the most of your trip! It's surprising how many tip and tricks there are to make your trip that much better...


----------



## bettyann29

BomaGreg said:


> OOooooo... To be going on a Dis cruise for the first time, again!  Have fun! And make sure to peruse the boards as much as possible for lots of good hints on how to make the most of your trip! It's surprising how many tip and tricks there are to make your trip that much better...



Thank you!  I certainly will!!  I have been lurking on the DCL board here for awhile trying to find out everything I can..  Me and DH have cruised many times but never on DCL.. I feel like I did the first time I ever cruised..  I am absolutely beside myself to FINALLY be cruising on Disney..  We are actually going on a 7 day Carnival cruise the week before the Disney cruise.. we get back on Saturday and then Sunday we get on Wonder..  People are finding it hard to believe that I am more excited about the Disney cruise than the other cruise even though the Carnival cruise is a 7 day Eastern cruise and we have a balcony and the Disney cruise is a 4 day cruise and we have an inside cabin..   but I am definitely more excited for the Disney one..


----------



## TiggersPal

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> YAY!! I can FINALLY add to this thread that I have been reading for so long!! I know most of the pictures are just scenery but it's cool if I post pictures of us in them, right?
> 
> This is probably my favorite picture from our cruise. We had just eaten at Palo and had our camera on the "food" setting still. As we walked out, Mickey came strolling by so we caught him just outside Palo and we gave our camera to his CM friend before I had the chance to change the setting off of "food" and back to "auto" so that's why it's so zoomed in. I think it came out GREAT, though!


 


bettyann29 said:


> Just wanted to tell all you guys thank you for the wonderful pictures!! I so enjoy coming here each day and seeing all the new ones posted.. Me and DH are going on our first Disney cruise on Sept 6th.. so I cant wait til I can come back here and post some of my pictures..


*Love the photo and can't wait to read your TR!*


----------



## TiggersPal

bettyann29 said:


> Just wanted to tell all you guys thank you for the wonderful pictures!! I so enjoy coming here each day and seeing all the new ones posted.. Me and DH are going on our first Disney cruise on Sept 6th.. so I cant wait til I can come back here and post some of my pictures..


 
*Congrats on your first Disney Cruise - I'll be heading out on 9/10 for our 9/12 Tortola on the Magic and this is my 3rd. I am booked for an additional cruise in 2010 as well... maybe you'll be up for a TransAtlantic next year?? Come join us!*


----------



## JohnO

Cool pics everyone.....


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Key West, FL:


----------



## pjpoohbear

Golden Mickey's Lion King Section


----------



## apples1996

Pics Needed! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know for Disney World they have a spot to post when one is looking for pics. I am not sure if the cruiseline section does so I apologize if I am putting this in the wrong spot.

We took a cruise earlier this summer. It was our first Disney cruise, so I didn't think through all that I would want pics of when I returned to scrapbook the trip. Here is what I am looking for if anyone would PM me and allow me to use your pics in my scrapbook. 

1. Pics inside Tritons, Parrot Cay, and Animators.
2. A pic of Micky inside the port terminal with his red outfit on.
3. Any pics from the pirate party on deck.

I appreciate anyone's help with these pics. If I can help anyone please let me know.

Sharon 
Kentucky


----------



## BomaGreg

apples1996 said:


> Pics Needed!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I know for Disney World they have a spot to post when one is looking for pics. I am not sure if the cruiseline section does so I apologize if I am putting this in the wrong spot.
> 
> We took a cruise earlier this summer. It was our first Disney cruise, so I didn't think through all that I would want pics of when I returned to scrapbook the trip. Here is what I am looking for if anyone would PM me and allow me to use your pics in my scrapbook.
> 
> 1. Pics inside Tritons, Parrot Cay, and Animators.
> 2. A pic of Micky inside the port terminal with his red outfit on.
> 3. Any pics from the pirate party on deck.
> 
> I appreciate anyone's help with these pics. If I can help anyone please let me know.
> 
> Sharon
> Kentucky



I've only got a handful of deck party shots that didn't have family at the center of the shots, but here's one of the dancers.


----------



## iloverags2

I hope you all don't mind my sharing a picture from our May 2008 cruise on the Wonder.  This is from the Pirates party.


----------



## ppiew

It's GREAT!!!!    Thanks!


----------



## pjpoohbear

The signs on Castaway Cay are like the windows on Main St at the Magic Kingdom.  I don't know all of the names, maybe others can help out with what make each of them important to DCL.


----------



## TiggersPal

Love the yacht parked ...


----------



## WDWKevin

pjpoohbear said:


> The signs on Castaway Cay are like the windows on Main St at the Magic Kingdom.  I don't know all of the names, maybe others can help out with what make each of them important to DCL.



Ozer Balli ~ Vice President, Hotel Operations ~ Disney Cruise Line

Since August 2003, Balli has been responsible for hotel operations aboard both the Disney Magic and Disney Wonder, including food and beverage operations, guest services, shore excursions, stateroom accommodations, laundry, spa, photography, merchandise and operating participants, as well as the operation of Castaway Cay. In addition, he also oversees labor scheduling and integration as well as the purchasing and logistics departments ashore.

Balli previously served as hotel director for Disney Cruise Line, responsible for the administration and operation of the shipboard hotel departments. From 1997 to 1999, Balli was food and beverage manager, responsible for day-to-day operations.

Before joining the Disney team, Balli served as food and beverage manager and hotel manager for Royal Caribbean International (RCI). He also helped launch five RCI vessels in various domestic and international markets.

Born in Istanbul in 1961, Balli earned his Bachelor Degree in Hotel and Business Administration from the Institute Hotelier Ritz. He currently resides in Celebration, Fla.


----------



## Tink rules

TiggersPal said:


> Love the yacht parked ...



PEG!!!! You found my boat...


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## TiggersPal

I just wanted you to know I went looking thru my photos to find all my sail away party photos and restaurants... and could NOT find them... thank GOD somebody posted those!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

With thanks to all those behind the scenes that help keep our favorite ships Wonderful and Magical.


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> With thanks to all those behind the scenes that help keep our favorite ships Wonderful and Magical.



Seriously! If there's one thing that I really took away from our first cruise a couple of weeks ago was how well maintained it was.  Those guys were cleaning CONSTANTLY! But never got in your way and always seemed happy!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Thank you Kevin!!!  I have almost 20 signs from Castaway Cay, so lots more to share in future days.

Pj


----------



## TiggersPal

*Hey - aren't we missing a few days worth of photos???? Guess I'm going to have to find some to post - even if they are old!!!!*


----------



## wideeyedwonder

TiggersPal said:


> Where are the photos?



(This is a repost from our cruise meet thread, but it's relevant here!)

I don't know how many of you got a chance to meet Captain Thord...he is a very nice man, but very soft spoken, and very reserved in manner.

Well, those of you that had a chance to meet my wife may have realized that she is quite the opposite of "soft spoken and reserved"...and she REALLY WANTED A FUNNY/GOOFY FAMILY PICTURE WITH CAPTAIN THORD.

When we mentioned this request to the cast members helping us with the photos, every single one of them GRIMACED, and told us that we would have to make the request to the captain PERSONALLY (meaning that there was no way in heck that THEY were going to ask the Captain to make a funny face for a picture).

Well, the captain turned out to be a good sport, and although he didn't manage to sport a "funny face", he did manage to wink one eye:






The cast members present told us that that photo was one for the record books...

UPDATE: And for the record, my oldest daughter is not intentionally "flipping the bird"!


----------



## Pocahantas

That is a GREAT picture!!  What an awesome idea.


----------



## BomaGreg

wideeyedwonder said:


> (This is a repost from our cruise meet thread, but it's relevant here!)
> 
> I don't know how many of you got a chance to meet Captain Thord...he is a very nice man, but very soft spoken, and very reserved in manner.
> 
> Well, those of you that had a chance to meet my wife may have realized that she is quite the opposite of "soft spoken and reserved"...and she REALLY WANTED A FUNNY/GOOFY FAMILY PICTURE WITH CAPTAIN THORD.
> 
> When we mentioned this request to the cast members helping us with the photos, every single one of them GRIMACED, and told us that we would have to make the request to the captain PERSONALLY (meaning that there was no way in heck that THEY were going to ask the Captain to make a funny face for a picture).
> 
> Well, the captain turned out to be a good sport, and although he didn't manage to sport a "funny face", he did manage to wink one eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cast members present told us that that photo was one for the record books...
> 
> UPDATE: And for the record, my oldest daughter is not intentionally "flipping the bird"!



Wow! What an awesome shot!  I seriously doubt you'll find a similar photo anyplace else.


----------



## cyberbox2

Took this in Nassau before getting back on this ship.


----------



## pjpoohbear




----------



## tstobb




----------



## TiggersPal

wideeyedwonder said:


> (This is a repost from our cruise meet thread, but it's relevant here!)
> 
> I don't know how many of you got a chance to meet Captain Thord...he is a very nice man, but very soft spoken, and very reserved in manner.
> 
> Well, those of you that had a chance to meet my wife may have realized that she is quite the opposite of "soft spoken and reserved"...and she REALLY WANTED A FUNNY/GOOFY FAMILY PICTURE WITH CAPTAIN THORD.
> 
> When we mentioned this request to the cast members helping us with the photos, every single one of them GRIMACED, and told us that we would have to make the request to the captain PERSONALLY (meaning that there was no way in heck that THEY were going to ask the Captain to make a funny face for a picture).
> 
> Well, the captain turned out to be a good sport, and although he didn't manage to sport a "funny face", he did manage to wink one eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cast members present told us that that photo was one for the record books...
> 
> UPDATE: And for the record, my oldest daughter is not intentionally "flipping the bird"!


 *Great photo and your wife and I would get along great! Thanks for the smile - and no worries about your DD - you can tell she didn't mean it - too funny though. *


----------



## TiggersPal

Had to share from National Geo site... evidently real here is the caption...

*My husband and I were exploring Lake Minnewanka in Banff National
 Park-Canada when we stopped for a timed picture of the two of us.
 We had our camera set up on some rocks and were getting ready to
 take the picture when this curious little ground squirrel appeared, 
became intriqued with the sound of the focusing camera and popped 
right into our shot! A once in a lifetime moment! We were laughing 
about this little guy for days!!*


----------



## TeamTinkerbell




----------



## DCLMan

TiggersPal said:


> Had to share from National Geo site... evidently real here is the caption...
> 
> *My husband and I were exploring Lake Minnewanka in Banff National
> Park-Canada when we stopped for a timed picture of the two of us.
> We had our camera set up on some rocks and were getting ready to
> take the picture when this curious little ground squirrel appeared,
> became intriqued with the sound of the focusing camera and popped
> right into our shot! A once in a lifetime moment! We were laughing
> about this little guy for days!!*



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1206018/Squirrel-crashes-holiday-snaps-How-cheeky-rodent-star-couples-photos.html


----------



## tink too

TiggersPal - that pic is just too cute! 

Seems like that little squirrel is now an international superstar, too.


----------



## pjpoohbear




----------



## TiggersPal

tink said:


> TiggersPal - that pic is just too cute!
> 
> Seems like that little squirrel is now an international superstar, too.


 
*I guess not just HUMANS get their 15 minutes of fame... *


----------



## kimgg

Hope I posted correctly.  I've been waiting to do this!  Just got back from our trip yesterday.  SO much fun!!!  Priceless memories. 

I caught this guy on Castaway jumping off his perch after posing w/ lots of kids including ours.

OK I don't know how to post a picture correctly, it is either a thumbnail or totally huge.  Sorry.


----------



## JOCAmom

These are great pictures.  Really makes me excited for our upcoming cruise even if it's a long, long, long way off.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Next castaway cay sign,


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

From our verandah, before sailing away.


----------



## tstobb




----------



## dvc4life

cdfl30 said:


>




beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl726

That is a great picture!


----------



## dolphingirl47

tstobb said:


>



I absolutely love this photo. Where was this taken?

Corinna


----------



## Tink rules

TiggersPal said:


> Had to share from National Geo site... evidently real here is the caption...
> 
> *My husband and I were exploring Lake Minnewanka in Banff National
> Park-Canada when we stopped for a timed picture of the two of us.
> We had our camera set up on some rocks and were getting ready to
> take the picture when this curious little ground squirrel appeared,
> became intriqued with the sound of the focusing camera and popped
> right into our shot! A once in a lifetime moment! We were laughing
> about this little guy for days!!*



Hey Peg... don't you expect this little bugger to start dancing like the wood chuck from Caddyshack???


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

dolphingirl47 said:


> I absolutely love this photo. Where was this taken?
> 
> Corinna



Looks like Key West.


----------



## Grandma4ever

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> Looks like Key West.



That would be correct!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

pjpoohbear said:


>



Where was this?


----------



## outahere

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Where was this?



Looks like the floor of the DCL terminal in Port Canaveral.


----------



## TiggersPal

Tink rules said:


> Hey Peg... don't you expect this little bugger to start dancing like the wood chuck from Caddyshack???


 
*Michelle - I know - too funny eh? *


----------



## pjpoohbear

outahere said:


> Looks like the floor of the DCL terminal in Port Canaveral.



Yes, it is the terminal floor, there are so many great things to see in the terminal.

Pj


----------



## dolphingirl47

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> Looks like Key West.





Grandma4ever said:


> That would be correct!



Thanks for that. I will finally get to see this for myself on October 4th.

Corinna


----------



## Hypermommy

pjpoohbear said:


> Yes, it is the terminal floor, there are so many great things to see in the terminal.



Just curious... is there a list of interesting things to see (or maybe do, but I know there's not a lot to do) in the terminal?  I'd love to get pics of these when we go down in November.


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!




----------



## wkrider

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


>



Man I wish I was there!!


----------



## wkrider

removed


----------



## wkrider

TiggersPal said:


> Had to share from National Geo site... evidently real here is the caption...
> 
> *My husband and I were exploring Lake Minnewanka in Banff National
> Park-Canada when we stopped for a timed picture of the two of us.
> We had our camera set up on some rocks and were getting ready to
> take the picture when this curious little ground squirrel appeared,
> became intriqued with the sound of the focusing camera and popped
> right into our shot! A once in a lifetime moment! We were laughing
> about this little guy for days!!*



Thanks to this pic and this website   http://www.lutralutra.co.uk/squirrelizer/

you can now take the squirrel with you where ever you go...I did.






he was with us at our last trip to EPCOT.....


----------



## WeatherbySwann

Hypermommy said:


> Just curious... is there a list of interesting things to see (or maybe do, but I know there's not a lot to do) in the terminal?  I'd love to get pics of these when we go down in November.



Here are some photos on AllEars.net.    There are characters, Disney cartoons to watch, and more!


----------



## tvguy




----------



## Tink rules

Just getting the red X... can you please try again?


----------



## tvguy

Tink rules said:


> Just getting the red X... can you please try again?



Hmmm, don't know why it's gone now.


----------



## mmouse37

bumping up!!!

MJ


----------



## ljclay0130

http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/ljclay0130/IMG_5442.jpg


----------



## pjpoohbear

ljclay0130 said:


>



added the img indicators, great shot!


----------



## pjpoohbear




----------



## ljclay0130

pjpoohbear said:


> added the img indicators, great shot!



Thank you-- I am new at this picture posting thing


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!




----------



## goofy4wsp

cdfl30 said:


>



wow, you have a great eye (and a great camera) I think you are on the 9/19 cruise, as are we!  I look forward to seeing your photos!

you are a really great photographer!  Disney should buy photos from you...I really thought some of them were advertisements.


----------



## smeecanada

cdfl30 said:


>



Cdfl30 - your pics are so bright - great shot.  Do you tweek to get it so bright or is it the camera quality?


----------



## cdfl30

goofy4wsp said:


> wow, you have a great eye (and a great camera) I think you are on the 9/19 cruise, as are we!  I look forward to seeing your photos!
> 
> you are a really great photographer!  Disney should buy photos from you...I really thought some of them were advertisements.



Yes, we will be on the 9/19 cruise!!  I can't wait   Thanks for your compliments!



smeecanada said:


> Cdfl30 - your pics are so bright - great shot.  Do you tweek to get it so bright or is it the camera quality?



Most of the brightness and clarity come from shooting in the RAW format.  This format allows you tweak things such as exposure, white balance and clarity without a loss of quality.  

Thanks!


----------



## smeecanada

cdfl30 said:


> Most of the brightness and clarity come from shooting in the RAW format.  This format allows you tweak things such as exposure, white balance and clarity without a loss of quality.
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks - need to see if we can do that with our camera.


----------



## MMitchell29

cdfl30 said:


> Yes, we will be on the 9/19 cruise!!  I can't wait   Thanks for your compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the brightness and clarity come from shooting in the RAW format.  This format allows you tweak things such as exposure, white balance and clarity without a loss of quality.
> 
> Thanks!




 cdfl30 what type of camera do you have that makes these amazing pictures?


----------



## kileybeth

cdfl30 said:


> Yes, we will be on the 9/19 cruise!!  I can't wait   Thanks for your compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the brightness and clarity come from shooting in the RAW format.  This format allows you tweak things such as exposure, white balance and clarity without a loss of quality.
> 
> Thanks!




Awesome pictures!  I always enjoy lookign at them.  We are also on the 9/19 cruise and am looking forward to seegin you rnewest shots from it!  

Thanks for the photo lesson above, I will share it with DS17 ! We just bought him, a budding photographer, his very first DSLR, a Nikon D60, sure hope he can get some nice shots. I would love for him to run into a great photographer like you!


----------



## cdfl30

MMitchell29 said:


> cdfl30 what type of camera do you have that makes these amazing pictures?



Thank you! I currently use a Nikon D90 DSLR.  



kileybeth said:


> Awesome pictures!  I always enjoy lookign at them.  We are also on the 9/19 cruise and am looking forward to seegin you rnewest shots from it!
> 
> Thanks for the photo lesson above, I will share it with DS17 ! We just bought him, a budding photographer, his very first DSLR, a Nikon D60, sure hope he can get some nice shots. I would love for him to run into a great photographer like you!



He will love his Nikon!  Just keep in mind that if he shoots in RAW that he will need lots of memory card space as they create large files.  He will also need a RAW processor such as Adobe Camera Raw which comes with Photoshop Elements.  See you on the cruise!

Candis


----------



## pjpoohbear




----------



## cdfl30




----------



## cdfl30




----------



## dvc4life

cdfl30 said:


>



I'm really thinking you just need to become a photographer for Disney and sell your photos!  They are just absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!

Either that or you just need to come on vacation with me to take my pictures!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Love all the blue in this one.


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!




----------



## smeecanada

dvc4life said:


> Either that or you just need to come on vacation with me to take my pictures!





Oh no, she's coming on vacation with me..... makes me want to go and buy a DSLR...


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Love all the blue in this one.



Andrew, what is that surrounding the Heads Up Bar area in the water? Are those giant poles? I'm just wondering what it is... since in 2 months I am supposed to be renewing my vows in that spot!! And of course DCL has promised me already that there would be no construction going on in that spot until January. 

So any thoughts on what it is would be appreciated! Sorry to hijack.


----------



## smeecanada

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Andrew, what is that surrounding the Heads Up Bar area in the water? Are those giant poles? I'm just wondering what it is... since in 2 months I am supposed to be renewing my vows in that spot!! And of course DCL has promised me already that there would be no construction going on in that spot until January.
> 
> So any thoughts on what it is would be appreciated! Sorry to hijack.



That's the place where you rent the snorkel gear.  The Heads up Bar is further over past the in the water jungle gym.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

smeecanada said:


> That's the place where you rent the snorkel gear.  The Heads up Bar is further over past the in the water jungle gym.



Thanks!  I totally see that...now! Haha.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Love all the blue in this one.



Me too!


----------



## Disneygrl36

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


>



LOVE this Nikki!  I am a nurse & will have to find the clinic on our next cruise which I booked last night.  Aug 8, 2010 double dip!!!!!  Yippee.....
Dreaming of 2 nice days on Castaway Cay....As it has been overcast twice & we skipped it entirely on our last cruise in Oct 07 because of tropical storm Noel.
From our Oct 07 cruise....the Magic docked in St Marteen.
Having trouble with photobucket or I would be posting a pic.


----------



## cdfl30

dvc4life said:


> I'm really thinking you just need to become a photographer for Disney and sell your photos!  They are just absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Either that or you just need to come on vacation with me to take my pictures!





smeecanada said:


> Oh no, she's coming on vacation with me..... makes me want to go and buy a DSLR...



LOL   I'll just have to go on vacation with both of you!   Thanks for your compliments!!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## dvc4life

cdfl30 said:


>



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is just awesome.   I want to sit on that beach right now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmmears

cdfl30 said:


>



This is such a gorgeous photo!!!  Thank you for posting it today -- I needed a little pick-me-up and what a beautiful view it is!


----------



## tjbaggott

CDFL30 Your photos are all so beautiful.  How on earth though, are you able to get photos on Castaway Cay with NO people in the photograph?  One might think you already work there, thus are on the island BEFORE the ship arrives.  If I can't get ones like this on my upcoming cruise, can I use some of yours in my photo album?   Thanks for posting, keep them coming!


----------



## msmith07101

tjbaggott said:


> CDFL30 Your photos are all so beautiful.  *How on earth though, are you able to get photos on Castaway Cay with NO people in the photograph?*  One might think you already work there, thus are on the island BEFORE the ship arrives.  If I can't get ones like this on my upcoming cruise, can I use some of yours in my photo album?   Thanks for posting, keep them coming!



I was just thinking the same thing! I don't think I ever see people in any of CDFL30's photos...how is that possible?? Most of mine always have stray people in them.


----------



## cdfl30

tjbaggott said:


> CDFL30 Your photos are all so beautiful.  How on earth though, are you able to get photos on Castaway Cay with NO people in the photograph?  One might think you already work there, thus are on the island BEFORE the ship arrives.  If I can't get ones like this on my upcoming cruise, can I use some of yours in my photo album?   Thanks for posting, keep them coming!



LOL!   I wish I worked there!!!  Most of my photos without people are either from getting off the boat as early as possible, late in the afternoon close to boarding or from cropping.  Also, the photos I take are in a large resolution so I can easily crop out quite a bit and still have a decent size photo.  A lot of times I just crop people out.  Thanks again everyone


----------



## tigger2002

cdfl30 said:


>



Do you sell any of your photos?  My son has a website at Zenfolio that he uses to sell some photos.  He is in law school right now so photography is just a serious hobby, but he is pretty good.

Zenfolio is a good way to sell and display you photos.

http://nathanguinnphotography.zenfolio.com/

,


----------



## tink too

cdfl30 - what a gorgeous pic - that's just what I needed to brighten my day! 

It's been miserable here - dark clouds and high winds accompanied by horizontal rain!    Looks like we're skipping Autumn this year and heading straight into Winter!


----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!




----------



## rbcheek

what a sobering picture,
will we die if we cruise?


----------



## Grandma4ever

rbcheek said:


> what a sobering picture,
> will we die if we cruise?



Oh my goodness NO!  Those are all the folks who died because they did NOT cruise and were just Too sad to go on in life.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Andrew, what is that surrounding the Heads Up Bar area in the water? Are those giant poles? I'm just wondering what it is... since in 2 months I am supposed to be renewing my vows in that spot!! And of course DCL has promised me already that there would be no construction going on in that spot until January.
> 
> So any thoughts on what it is would be appreciated! Sorry to hijack.



Actually I do not have any idea, they are large poles, no idea of their purpose.


----------



## Kurby

rbcheek said:


> what a sobering picture,
> will we die if we cruise?





or maybe in death they still want the best view of the best ship

isn't that what people look for in a plot? the best place to rest


----------



## Grandma4ever

Kurby said:


> or maybe in death they still want the best view of the best ship
> 
> isn't that what people look for in a plot? the best place to rest



How right you are!!  LOL


----------



## CinderellasSister

Kurby said:


> or maybe in death they still want the best view of the best ship
> 
> isn't that what people look for in a plot? the best place to rest



That's one way to make sure your family comes to visit you!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## tjbaggott

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Actually I do not have any idea, they are large poles, no idea of their purpose.



Perhaps those poles are what the nets are attached to that surround the family beach?  Are there poles on the other side of the lagoon?  If so, then thats a guess that makes sense.


----------



## rbcheek

Grandma4ever said:


> Oh my goodness NO!  Those are all the folks who died because they did NOT cruise and were just Too sad to go on in life.





Kurby said:


> or maybe in death they still want the best view of the best ship
> 
> isn't that what people look for in a plot? the best place to rest





Grandma4ever said:


> How right you are!!  LOL



Love all the responses - gave me a good laugh


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## tstobb

dolphingirl47 said:


> I absolutely love this photo. Where was this taken?
> 
> Corinna



Key West


----------



## tstobb

Goodness - 1/2 a beer left - how could I?


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

tjbaggott said:


> Perhaps those poles are what the nets are attached to that surround the family beach?  Are there poles on the other side of the lagoon?  If so, then thats a guess that makes sense.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

CC Lookout.






CC Gift.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

VIEW FROM CC TOWER


----------



## mylittleprincess

May I ask what sites you are using to post pics?? I have Photobucket but they are small and not allowing me to change the size. I would like to post bigger pics.


----------



## loveysbydesign

Us boarding our 1st cruise after being picked as family of the day!
This is the only pic I have of us boarding(other than the one we had taken with Mickey and Minnie, but I don't have a scanner), and I owe big thanks to a fellow dis'er bippidy.....
The smiles you see lasted through our entire cruise!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## smeecanada

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Actually I do not have any idea, they are large poles, no idea of their purpose.



Found out the large posts were put in recently for the new stringray location.  They are moving the ray experience to accomodate the expansion of the family beach.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Hi everyone!  I've been away for a few weeks.  I see there have been some gorgeous shots while I've been gone!

We moved across the country again this summer (dh is Air Force) and we squeezed in a trip to Disney World on the way!  Anyway, I think I remember where I left off, forgive me if I've already posted any.


----------



## cdfl30

Disneyfalcon said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been away for a few weeks.  I see there have been some gorgeous shots while I've been gone!
> 
> We moved across the country again this summer (dh is Air Force) and we squeezed in a trip to Disney World on the way!  Anyway, I think I remember where I left off, forgive me if I've already posted any.



Awesome shot!!  I love the DOF!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Dyerneeds

subscribing because we need a daily fix. we cruise in 7 1/2 weeks!!


----------



## mylittleprincess

We just got back from our cruise last week. Here are some of my favorite shots. 
Snorkeling at Serenity Bay:









Atlantis


----------



## Disneyfalcon

cdfl30 said:


> Awesome shot!!  I love the DOF!



Thanks cdfl30!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

mylittleprincess said:


> We just got back from our cruise last week. Here are some of my favorite shots.



mylittleprincess- I think this is one of the coolest pictures I've seen from the DCL photographers!


----------



## MMitchell29

Welcome back disneyfalcon, I hope your move went well. cdfl30 been keeping us entertained while you were gone


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I love the girls jumping photo....so neat


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

loveysbydesign said:


> Us boarding our 1st cruise after being picked as family of the day!
> This is the only pic I have of us boarding(other than the one we had taken with Mickey and Minnie, but I don't have a scanner), and I owe big thanks to a fellow dis'er bippidy.....
> The smiles you see lasted through our entire cruise!



So what does family of the day get?


----------



## mylittleprincess

Luckymomoftwo said:


> mylittleprincess- I think this is one of the coolest pictures I've seen from the DCL photographers!




Thanks!! This was our 2nd try too!! I had another one and then on last night did again and LOVED it so swapped other for this..


----------



## Disneyfalcon

MMitchell29 said:


> Welcome back disneyfalcon, I hope your move went well. cdfl30 been keeping us entertained while you were gone



Thanks Mmitchell!  I'll say she has, I loved going back and looking at them all!


----------



## captchris

Smooth seas in the Florida Straits enroute to Castaway Cay from Cozumel.  Look at that ocean, its like glass!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

captchris said:


> Smooth seas in the Florida Straits enroute to Castaway Cay from Cozumel.  Look at that ocean, its like glass!



I lOVE IT!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

captchris said:


> Smooth seas in the Florida Straits enroute to Castaway Cay from Cozumel.  Look at that ocean, its like glass!



I hope it will be so smooth in 5 weeks time.

Corinna


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

Taken straight down from my verandah as we pulled into Cozumel.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> Taken straight down from my verandah as we pulled into Cozumel.



Wow, that water is gorgeous!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Disneyfalcon said:


>



One of those chairs have my name on it!!! Here we come!!!


----------



## loveysbydesign

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> So what does family of the day get?


We got to cut in line in front of everyone in the terminal to get our cards, kids club registered etc. Got our picture taken with Mickey and Minnie in the terminal (instead of just with one or the other) and got to board first!


----------



## loveysbydesign

An almost empty deck!


----------



## DammitJim

We are going on an Eastern Caribbean with Tortola in 2 weeks. Can't wait! This thing won't let me post pictures, yet


----------



## Grandma4ever

DammitJim said:


> We are going on an Eastern Caribbean with Tortola in 2 weeks. Can't wait! This thing won't let me post pictures, yet



Just need 7 more posts.  Just post a bunch of fluff then you can post your pictures when you return.  We want to see them.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Tortola!  Loved it!


----------



## DammitJim

A bunch of fluff?


----------



## DammitJim

Like this?


----------



## captchris




----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Love the colors. What are those tricycle looking things?


----------



## captchris

I think they are called Aqua Bikes or Aqua Trikes.  The colors seem very "Caribbean".  I thought that as I posted the picture.


----------



## captchris




----------



## TeamTinkerbell

captchris said:


> I think they are called Aqua Bikes or Aqua Trikes.  The colors seem very "Caribbean".  I thought that as I posted the picture.



It's a great picture. Is that something you can ride out in the ocean I wonder? We're going to rent something to paddle out in the water and those look like fun!


----------



## captchris

TeamTinkerbell said:


> It's a great picture. Is that something you can ride out in the ocean I wonder? We're going to rent something to paddle out in the water and those look like fun!


Yeah you ride them right into the water and then the big wheels float.  After that it is like a big paddleboat.


----------



## Paragd911

Spring break 2009


----------



## DammitJim

2007 Western Caribbean Cruise.


----------



## DammitJim

This is the night I can't wait for!!!


----------



## mylittleprincess

From last week...


----------



## Grandma4ever

DammitJim said:


> A bunch of fluff?





DammitJim said:


> Like this?



You got it!!!!


----------



## Tink rules

Paragd911 said:


> Spring break 2009




SHADOW!!!!!


----------



## smeecanada

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> Taken straight down from my verandah as we pulled into Cozumel.



Man that water is blue.  Counting down the days already until we are back in the Caribbean


----------



## MouseGrandma

Serenity Bay, August 28, 2009. 98F. Standing in water up to your shoulders. Waterproof camera. What could be better??!!!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## dvc4life

cdfl30 said:


>



I will be there in 11 days.  I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

MouseGrandma said:


> Serenity Bay, August 28, 2009.  98F.  Standing in water up to your shoulders.  Waterproof camera.  What could be better??!!!
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3428/3882282373_404a152c8e_b.jpg


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Sailaway party!


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

Disneyfalcon said:


>



I absolutely love ALL of your pictures.  I may have to write to you to get some tips!


----------



## DammitJim




----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

DammitJim said:


>



Look how beautiful that looks...the clouds look like someone painted them in....woohoo In 30 days I will be aboard the Magic!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Dr.Girlfriend said:


> I absolutely love ALL of your pictures.  I may have to write to you to get some tips!



Thanks Dr. Girlfriend!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Hey DrGirlfriend....It looks like u are on the cruise before me...please dont party too much and leave the boat intaked for me......LOL


----------



## disneynewbee

What are the cones for?


----------



## Grandma4ever

disneynewbee said:


> What are the cones for?



That's funny I had to go back to see the cones.  Didn't even notice them the first time I looked at the picture.


----------



## smeecanada

disneynewbee said:


> What are the cones for?



Most likely for the lifeguards.  So noone is blocking the entry to the water from their station.


----------



## disneynewbee

smeecanada said:


> Most likely for the lifeguards.  So noone is blocking the entry to the water from their station.



That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Disneyfalcon

I thought you would appreciate this one.  After rushing to the sailaway party to get a front row spot with the kids, (both for the kids and for the photo ops) and waiting in the heat for it to start, I was edged out by the kids whose parents sent them to worm their way in front of us.  So my perfect photo op became this:


----------



## MouseGrandma

Can someone please send me a link to the directions on how to post photos?  I have them on Flikr, but can't seem to post except as a link?!!?!?
HELP!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

VIP PHOTO 

Taken at the Aft of Topsiders, with my family, the VIP, Donald Duck, and some guy in a pirate costume who wanted to be in the photo, said his name was Brent.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

CASTAWAY CAY


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> VIP PHOTO
> 
> Taken at the Aft of Topsiders, with my family, the VIP, Donald Duck, and some guy in a pirate costume who wanted to be in the photo, said his name was Brent.




LOVE this photo!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

PrincessYessenia said:


> LOVE this photo!


----------



## karentan

MouseGrandma said:


> Can someone please send me a link to the directions on how to post photos?  I have them on Flikr, but can't seem to post except as a link?!!?!?
> HELP!



here's a link explaining how to do it 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029


----------



## dvc4life

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> VIP PHOTO
> 
> Taken at the Aft of Topsiders, with my family, the VIP, Donald Duck, and some guy in a pirate costume who wanted to be in the photo, said his name was Brent.



This is such a cool photo.  I admit, I am a big Brent fan.  We would have loved to have a photo like this.  How special!!!!!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

dvc4life said:


> This is such a cool photo.  I admit, I am a big Brent fan.  We would have loved to have a photo like this.  How special!!!!!



He is my first 'repeat' CD, in fact, I discussed that and all the CD's I have had, and he was very nice. In the Med in 2007 the ship was more of a 'base' than an destination with all of the special highlights to see on shore. So I didn't see him much.

He took time to chat, and we had a bit of a laugh about Christiaans challenges on the EB Panama repo last year.

He is a very nice man and took a lot of interest and is very knowledgeable.

One of my first CD's Jim is his boss at Celebration.

Now I still feel he is more 'managerial' than CD, I do not mean that in any way as an insult, but he runs the Entertainment team differently than Christiaan or Rachel, who show they are more 'Entertainment' but still effective managers.


----------



## MouseGrandma

Triton's


----------



## Tink rules

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> He is my first 'repeat' CD, in fact, I discussed that and all the CD's I have had, and he was very nice. In the Med in 2007 the ship was more of a 'base' than an destination with all of the special highlights to see on shore. So I didn't see him much.
> 
> He took time to chat, and we had a bit of a laugh about Christiaans challenges on the EB Panama repo last year.
> 
> He is a very nice man and took a lot of interest and is very knowledgeable.
> 
> One of my first CD's Jim is his boss at Celebration.
> 
> Now I still feel he is more 'managerial' than CD, I do not mean that in any way as an insult, but he runs the Entertainment team differently than Christiaan or Rachel, who show they are more 'Entertainment' but still effective managers.




We had Brent for our CD on the WB PC last year and he was great...


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!

This pretty much sums up my Castaway Cay experience....


----------



## Grandma4ever

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> This pretty much sums up my Castaway Cay experience....



Just another reason to return.  Lois


----------



## DMMarla07860

me and jack sparrow on castaway cay after he told me Rachael was his drinking buddy


----------



## mmmears

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> This pretty much sums up my Castaway Cay experience....



Well, it really looks as though you made the best of it!


----------



## Disneygrl36

At least you got to go even with the rain Nikki......our last cruise Oct 2007 we had to miss CC entirely due to Tropical Storm Noel.


----------



## vanessa3198

A pic of my daughter and hubby trying to get used to the cold water!
My hubby has his arms crossed cause he was complaining about the water being TOO cold. The big baby....


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

vanessa3198 said:


> A pic of my daughter and hubby trying to get used to the cold water!
> My hubby has his arms crossed cause he was complaining about the water being TOO cold. The big baby....


----------



## myDISboards

Disneyfalcon said:


> Our server did this at our table one night.  Is it just me, or is this crazy?




from our Wonder 4-night: Aug 30 to Sept 03, 2009

Our server named Alit from Indonesia also did this:


----------



## myDISboards

from our Wonder 4-night: Aug 30 to Sept 03, 2009


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Grandma4ever

cdfl30 said:


>



cdfl30 I love your pictures.  I have e-mail a couple of the castaway ones to my father in an attempt to get him to agree to cruise with us.  If this does not work nothing well.  I can not wait to return.  Little more than a year to go.  that is unless I decide to try for the Panama Cruise then it will be much longer.  Decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## hgon76

NikkiLovesWDW! said:


> Taken straight down from my verandah as we pulled into Cozumel.



This pic makes me want to take a Western cruise now


----------



## DisneyDreamerK

myDISboards said:


> from our Wonder 4-night: Aug 30 to Sept 03, 2009
> 
> Our server named Alit from Indonesia also did this:



You were 54 that cruise?? We were 53 PTTA!


----------



## DisneyDreamerK

My boyfriend enjoying a Konk Kooler on Serenity Bay


----------



## myDISboards

myDISboards said:


> from our Wonder 4-night: Aug 30 to Sept 03, 2009
> 
> Our server named Alit from Indonesia also did this:






DisneyDreamerK said:


> You were 54 that cruise?? We were 53 PTTA!



Our tables 54 and 55, but dining rotations were TAAP


----------



## Disneyfalcon

myDISboards said:


> from our Wonder 4-night: Aug 30 to Sept 03, 2009
> 
> Our server named Alit from Indonesia also did this:



That's crazy too!!


----------



## pppiglet

Fireboat leading the Magic out of San Pedro.


----------



## pppiglet

And one picture for yesterday....


----------



## pppiglet

And another to practice my shrinking pictures to fit here better.  The Magic in the background in Cabo.


----------



## pppiglet

Another test. This one is one of my all time favorites!


----------



## scottishwee35

Tink rules said:


> We had Brent for our CD on the WB PC last year and he was great...



Yes, he was great and he did remember us that we went to Med 07... he spoked us on first day...

Hope we see him next year...

Scottishwee35


----------



## joksten2000

Panama Canal August 2008


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## lck33

Love the picture GoofyontheHighSeas!  Amazing.  You guys are really a bunch of talented photographers.


----------



## scottishwee35

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>



Beautiful 

Scottishwee35


----------



## pppiglet




----------



## Evad

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>



Nice one Roger!! I will be able to contribute to this thread in 13 months from now!!


----------



## lck33

Looking over these pictures and I have to say that I wish I knew how to use my Nikon D70 like you guys do!  I am so envious!  Going on the Magic soon and would love to be able to get some really good shots.

Elsie


----------



## mmmears

Another beautiful photo!  I love the lighting in this one -- it's really nice.



GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

lck33 said:


> Love the picture GoofyontheHighSeas!  Amazing.  You guys are really a bunch of talented photographers.





scottishwee35 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Scottishwee35






mmmears said:


> Another beautiful photo!  I love the lighting in this one -- it's really nice.



Thank you all very much for the kind comments. This was taken at sunrise while waiting to make transit through the Panama Canal. This was definitely golden light.



Evad said:


> Nice one Roger!! I will be able to contribute to this thread in 13 months from now!!


 Thanks Dave! This was a pre-DSLR picture but with the right light you can take great pictures with just about any camera. You are going to love cruising and we will be expecting some great shots.


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## NikkiLovesWDW!




----------



## WDW Enabler

Do these fit as pictures of the day. I know they are large and I appoligise in advance.

Michael





Cruise Driector Brent





Dave (cruise staff) this guy should seriously consider traing to take over as a cruise director.


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Sccrmnky2005

lck33 said:


> Looking over these pictures and I have to say that I wish I knew how to use my Nikon D70 like you guys do!  I am so envious!  Going on the Magic soon and would love to be able to get some really good shots.
> 
> Elsie



I have a nikon D40x I got for christmas and I also would love to know how to use it like some of the pro's on here. There pictures come out great. I have been meaning to sit down and research where I can take a class to better help me learn my camera. Because I know it has so many different things that I am able to do I just can't figure it out on my own!


----------



## tjbaggott

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> I have a nikon D40x I got for christmas and I also would love to know how to use it like some of the pro's on here. There pictures come out great. I have been meaning to sit down and research where I can take a class to better help me learn my camera. Because I know it has so many different things that I am able to do I just can't figure it out on my own!



I just bought myself earlier this summer, a cannon rebel XSI.  Although I'm still learning to use it, I have found so far, that the best pictures are taken using the A-Dep option on the dial.  I've tried manual, Progam, AV and TV and none of those ways, have yet turned out as nice as the A-Dep.  
I need to spend more time with the CD Tutorial that came with it.  A step at a time.


----------



## Kurby

ohhhhhhh how i remember those drinks.  and i have the bar tab to prove it 

even learned how to make them at home and had a blast this past summer by the pool 

note to self - try the virgin ones next cruise - less expensive and just as good






cdfl30 said:


>


----------



## Grandma4ever

Kurby said:


> ohhhhhhh how i remember those drinks.  and i have the bar tab to prove it
> 
> even learned how to make them at home and had a blast this past summer by the pool
> 
> note to self - try the virgin ones next cruise - less expensive and just as good



Trust me Virgin is not that much less expensive.  I think it was less than 50 cents.  Is that really worth it?


----------



## Kurby

really?  that sucks - i was going to bring my own booze next time but if it's not that much less why bother


----------



## Grandma4ever

Kurby said:


> really?  that sucks - i was going to bring my own booze next time but if it's not that much less why bother



I don't drink alcohol so I bought a virgin here or there and rewmember that they really weren't much less.  I think my dinks from the bars were like 4.50 each.  I think the regular ones were right at 5.00.  Somebody out there remember what a real drink cost?


----------



## hgon76

Kurby said:


> ohhhhhhh how i remember those drinks.  and i have the bar tab to prove it
> 
> even learned how to make them at home and had a blast this past summer by the pool
> 
> note to self - try the virgin ones next cruise - less expensive and just as good



Oh how I remember these also  Unfortunately......I don't remember actually "sailing away" from Port Canaveral because of these! Our ship left late and I went to our stateroom and took a nap after a couple of these!  That combined with traveling the day before and getting 3 hours of sleep the night before.......I ended up sleeping through it! They were YUMMY though!!!


----------



## pppiglet

I wanna go back!


----------



## myDISboards

from our Wonder 4-night: Aug 30 to Sept 03, 2009

Sony Cybershot $150 camera with auto mode:


----------



## Cheryl726

That's a great photo--trying to imagine myself on the deck now!!


----------



## pjpoohbear




----------



## woj68

Just got back from a gorgeous week to Tortola on the Magic. Got a ton of pics to sort through and process. Ugh. 

Here's one of the atrium to start things off.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

woj68 said:


> Just got back from a gorgeous week to Tortola on the Magic. Got a ton of pics to sort through and process. Ugh.
> 
> Here's one of the atrium to start things off.



Stunning!


----------



## Cheryl726

That is a great pic!!


----------



## mmmears

Gorgeous photo!!!


----------



## JOCAmom

That is an absolutely gorgeous picture!


----------



## KayR

woj68 said:


> Just got back from a gorgeous week to Tortola on the Magic. Got a ton of pics to sort through and process. Ugh.
> 
> Here's one of the atrium to start things off.



Woj, 

Awesome photo.  What program do you use to process your pictures?  Do you take them in RAW?

-Kay


----------



## dolphingirl47

woj68 said:


> Just got back from a gorgeous week to Tortola on the Magic. Got a ton of pics to sort through and process. Ugh.
> 
> Here's one of the atrium to start things off.



That is an absolutely gorgeous photo. What makes me even happier is that in less than 2 weeks I can see this again in person.

Corinna


----------



## woj68

Thanks everyone. 



KayR said:


> Woj,
> 
> Awesome photo.  What program do you use to process your pictures?  Do you take them in RAW?
> 
> -Kay



Thanks Kay. This is a 3-shot exposure shot in RAW then processed using Photomatix. I then open them in Photoshop CS4 to clean them up a bit.

If you happened to be walking the ship around 6:00am on sea days I was the dork walking around the ship with his tripod taking pictures.


----------



## woj68




----------



## dbenlee

Goodnight...


----------



## dolphingirl47

woj68 said:


>





dbenlee said:


> Goodnight...



Those photos are absolutely amazing.

Corinna


----------



## momof2minnies

WOW beautiful pictures!


----------



## hgon76

These pics are amazing!!! DCL marketing & advertising seriously needs to get in touch with the people who take these!  What awesome pics to include on their website, brochures, etc.......... Those responsible should be on DCL payroll......Or at the very least maybe a cruise discount


----------



## KayR

woj68 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kay. This is a 3-shot exposure shot in RAW then processed using Photomatix. I then open them in Photoshop CS4 to clean them up a bit.
> 
> If you happened to be walking the ship around 6:00am on sea days I was the dork walking around the ship with his tripod taking pictures.



If I had realized you were onboard last week I would have sought you out and picked your brains!  I have just got a used dSLR and am starting to play with it.  Would have loved the opportunity to learn from you!

Would you recommend Photmatix for processing, or what's that other one I heard mentioned, Topaz something?  

-Kay


----------



## mmmears

woj68 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kay. This is a 3-shot exposure shot in RAW then processed using Photomatix. I then open them in Photoshop CS4 to clean them up a bit.
> 
> If you happened to be walking the ship around 6:00am on sea days I was the dork walking around the ship with his tripod taking pictures.



I wish I understood what you mean...  It's like a foreign language...  I love your photos and am hoping to get my first DSLR  before our first cruise next April and I can only hope to take one photo that is 1/10 as good as the ones you take!


----------



## woj68

KayR said:


> If I had realized you were onboard last week I would have sought you out and picked your brains!  I have just got a used dSLR and am starting to play with it.  Would have loved the opportunity to learn from you!
> 
> Would you recommend Photmatix for processing, or what's that other one I heard mentioned, Topaz something?
> 
> -Kay



I have both. But if you plan on doing HDR photography I would go with Photomatix. If you just want to spice up an individual photo I would go with Topaz.



mmmears said:


> I wish I understood what you mean...  It's like a foreign language...  I love your photos and am hoping to get my first DSLR  before our first cruise next April and I can only hope to take one photo that is 1/10 as good as the ones you take!



Sorry...here's a better explanation.


----------



## mmmears

woj68 said:


> Sorry...here's a better explanation.



Thanks!  I really enjoyed reading about it!  It's also helpful since I've been looking for a Nikon (I think the D90).


----------



## tjbaggott

WOJ68, the photo above taken ON DECK, can you give the specifications used.  I'm also a new SLR camera owner.  Picked myself up a Canon Rebel XSI last June.  Gearing up for our Disney Land and Sea vacation in just 5 more weeks!  I've pretty much mastered indoor shots but only when using a flash.
Regarding the above photo, were set in manual, A-DEP, AV, TV or P.  Did you use a flash?  I'm assuming no, what was your metering set at, ISO, Shutter speed ect....  I notice how nothing in the foreground, background or at the sides, is blurry, so would that be because your aperture was set perfect, or because you had the camera set to not focus on one thing in particular?
I realize you won't have time to give this detail for every photo you end up posting here, but if you have time to help me with this particular one.  I will focus on that for the next couple of days to master some great outdoors photos.  Knowing what the settings were for this one in particular will really help me out. Thanks for whatever you can tell me.
Beautiful by the way, and can't wait to see more from you!

Oh, I just checked out the link you gave up above, GREAT INFO! Thanks!  I think I might actually invest in Photomatix.  Do photos have to be taken RAW in order to use photomatix?


----------



## woj68

tjbaggott said:


> WOJ68, the photo above taken ON DECK, can you give the specifications used.  I'm also a new SLR camera owner.  Picked myself up a Canon Rebel XSI last June.  Gearing up for our Disney Land and Sea vacation in just 5 more weeks!  I've pretty much mastered indoor shots but only when using a flash.
> Regarding the above photo, were set in manual, A-DEP, AV, TV or P.  Did you use a flash?  I'm assuming no, what was your metering set at, ISO, Shutter speed ect....  I notice how nothing in the foreground, background or at the sides, is blurry, so would that be because your aperture was set perfect, or because you had the camera set to not focus on one thing in particular?
> I realize you won't have time to give this detail for every photo you end up posting here, but if you have time to help me with this particular one.  I will focus on that for the next couple of days to master some great outdoors photos.  Knowing what the settings were for this one in particular will really help me out. Thanks for whatever you can tell me.
> Beautiful by the way, and can't wait to see more from you!



Thanks for the compliment. OK, here goes.

First of all, this didn't come out of the camera looking this way. It's an HDR photo . If you're not sure what I mean by this you can learn more here. I wouldn't have been able to achieve this look without it. For example, if I exposed for the deck then the sky would've been blown out. If I were to expose for the sky then the deck would've been too dark. So I use HDR instead to get the proper exposure across the whole scene.

*My settings:* 
- auto-bracketed three shots (-2, 0, +2 EV) set on a tripod (use the  camera's timer or a wired/wireless remote to trigger the shutter to avoid any camera shake.
- f/10 at 100 ISO
- center-weighted metering
- HDR software to process the three bracketed shots. I prefer to use Photomatix
- The photo will come out looking a little flat and lifeless after running it through Photomatix so I use Photoshop brighten it up a bit with a little color saturation, contrast and sharpening. 

Hope this helps more than confuses.


----------



## CrystalS

At Castaway Cay on Sept 12th 2009





**I was very disipointed in the new camera I bought for this trip! I got a small 10mp waterproof camera so I wouldn't have to tote my large Canon DSLR, but I wish I had just brought it, our photos didn't get much better quality than the photo above


----------



## tjbaggott

woj68 said:


> Thanks for the compliment. OK, here goes.
> 
> First of all, this didn't come out of the camera looking this way. It's an HDR photo . If you're not sure what I mean by this you can learn more here. I wouldn't have been able to achieve this look without it. For example, if I exposed for the deck then the sky would've been blown out. If I were to expose for the sky then the deck would've been too dark. So I use HDR instead to get the proper exposure across the whole scene.
> 
> *My settings:*
> - auto-bracketed three shots (-2, 0, +2 EV) set on a tripod (use the  camera's timer or a wired/wireless remote to trigger the shutter to avoid any camera shake.
> - f/10 at 100 ISO
> - center-weighted metering
> - HDR software to process the three bracketed shots. I prefer to use Photomatix
> - The photo will come out looking a little flat and lifeless after running it through Photomatix so I use Photoshop brighten it up a bit with a little color saturation, contrast and sharpening.
> 
> Hope this helps more than confuses.



That definately helps. Thank you. I did check out that site, and it explains a lot.  I checked my camera and YES it does have the Bracketing so I did some test shots to see the 3 different exposures.  WOW, identical photos but the lighting in each just slightly different from each other.  I talked to my teen daughter who took photography at school last year, and she did try out photomatix at school.  She says she prefers photo shop as it's not as complicated.  I think she just didn't understand what photomatix really does.  I found a great tutorial for it on line and based on that, it sounds simple enough to me.  So I think I will buy it.  Do all pictures have to be in RAW format in order to use photomatix?


----------



## woj68

tjbaggott said:


> That definately helps. Thank you. I did check out that site, and it explains a lot.  I checked my camera and YES it does have the Bracketing so I did some test shots to see the 3 different exposures.  WOW, identical photos but the lighting in each just slightly different from each other.  I talked to my teen daughter who took photography at school last year, and she did try out photomatix at school.  She says she prefers photo shop as it's not as complicated.  I think she just didn't understand what photomatix really does.  I found a great tutorial for it on line and based on that, it sounds simple enough to me.  So I think I will buy it.  Do all pictures have to be in RAW format in order to use photomatix?



Yes, they should be in RAW if you plan on using it for HDR.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

CrystalS said:


> At Castaway Cay on Sept 12th 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **I was very disipointed in the new camera I bought for this trip! I got a small 10mp waterproof camera so I wouldn't have to tote my large Canon DSLR, but I wish I had just brought it, our photos didn't get much better quality than the photo above




You took this picture on my birthday!  Thanks!!     Even though you don't think it's a good quality picture, I think it's a great shot!


----------



## woj68

Taken during a sea day at 6am.


----------



## quiltymom

We are less than a month away from our cruise, and these photos are getting me ready to go - NOW!  Thanks for posting them, and I'll _finally_ have some to post soon!


----------



## woj68

I love how empty the ship is early in the morning. This was taken around 6:15am as we were arriving in St. Thomas last week Wednesday.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

woj68 said:


> I love how empty the ship is early in the morning. This was taken around 6:15am as we were arriving in St. Thomas last week Wednesday.



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.


----------



## woj68

Found the thread all the way back on page three. Can't let that happen.


----------



## mickeyluv

woj68...your pictures are beautiful and unique.  You are amazing at what you can do with these pictures!!!


----------



## jship210

KayR said:


> Woj,
> 
> Awesome photo.  What program do you use to process your pictures?  Do you take them in RAW?
> 
> -Kay



What a Great Cruise!!!!


----------



## deanfrankandsammy

very nice pictures.  .The ship is awesome very early in the morning feels like your the only one on board, except for the workers


----------



## Nette




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder-August 27th, 2009 3 Day Cruise
Me Supporting the Yankees even on the Cruise


----------



## jship210

Dinner in Le Chefs de France prior to cruise, our Maitre d' stopped by to say hello..


----------



## woj68




----------



## ibouncetoo

Kevin, will you be adding LOTS of the Tortola cruise pictures to your flkr account?  I only took 77 pictures for WDW and the cruise.  I'm relying on you and Cheri to post lots of them.


Also, was it you who came up to my sister, Dianne, thinking it was me?  That happened to her A LOT on the cruise.


----------



## woj68

ibouncetoo said:


> Kevin, will you be adding LOTS of the Tortola cruise pictures to your flkr account?  I only took 77 pictures for WDW and the cruise.  I'm relying on you and Cheri to post lots of them.
> 
> 
> Also, was it you who came up to my sister, Dianne, thinking it was me?  That happened to her A LOT on the cruise.



Hi Jackie. Yep, that was me. Sorry we didn't get to meet I was looking forward to meeting you and a lot more of the DISers from our thread. Oh well, maybe next time. The cruise and the weather was awesome and the suite was FANTASTIC! It definitely spoiled us. 

I'm slowly adding the pics to my Flickr account but I have a lot more that you can see on my site. Just click here or on the link in my sig.

Kevin


----------



## jama

woj68 said:


> I love how empty the ship is early in the morning. This was taken around 6:15am as we were arriving in St. Thomas last week Wednesday.




Wow!! Your pictures are incredible!! My DD13 wants to be a professional photographer....any tips for her??


----------



## woj68

jama said:


> Wow!! Your pictures are incredible!! My DD13 wants to be a professional photographer....any tips for her??



Well thank you. 

I don't know if I have any good tips for your DD13 but I do know there are a lot of good websites out there that she can start learning from. 

One I would recommend is Digital Photography School. She can sign up for a free weekly email newsletter that has great tips for the beginner, amateur and professional photog.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Grandma4ever

woj68 said:


> Well thank you.
> 
> I don't know if I have any good tips for your DD13 but I do know there are a lot of good websites out there that she can start learning from.
> 
> One I would recommend is Digital Photography School. She can sign up for a free weekly email newsletter that has great tips for the beginner, amateur and professional photog.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for the link.  I have been trying to figure out a way to begin to learn more without spending the big bucks.  If I get to where I feel I can handle a more complex camera that is where I want my money to go.  I have managed to take a few really good pictures with a point and shoot so I think I might be able to do more with a camera with more options.  However it still overwhelms me so I wanted to learn more before I invested any money.  Well this is more than anyone wanted to hear.  Thanks for the link.!!


----------



## Nette




----------



## cgbsilver@hotmail.co




----------



## cgbsilver@hotmail.co




----------



## ibouncetoo

This guy wanted to join us for lunch in St. Thomas!

.


----------



## woj68




----------



## pxlbarrel

Since I'm usually an early riser, I look forward to taking "empty" ship shots!  These look great.


----------



## Nette

pxlbarrel said:


> Since I'm usually an early riser, I look forward to taking "empty" ship shots!  These look great.



I had more fun cruising the ship early in the morning. I can't wait until the WB TA so I can do it more than once. But I'd better bring a LOT more memory cards with me.


----------



## carmie3377

woj68 said:


> I'm slowly adding the pics to my Flickr account but I have a lot more that you can see on my site. Just click here or on the link in my sig.
> 
> Kevin



I checked out your site - great photos!  I noticed an underwater shot taken with the Canon D10.  We are considering that camera for our cruise and would love feedback on it.  We have a Canon DSLR but we want an underwater camera for the obvious reason.  We also want it to be great out of water because I will be spending a few days at WDW w/o DH and I don't want to lug our DSLR around.  I have read some reviews stating the shutter speed is too slow.  Would you recommend the Canon D10?


----------



## woj68

carmie3377 said:


> I checked out your site - great photos!  I noticed an underwater shot taken with the Canon D10.  We are considering that camera for our cruise and would love feedback on it.  We have a Canon DSLR but we want an underwater camera for the obvious reason.  We also want it to be great out of water because I will be spending a few days at WDW w/o DH and I don't want to lug our DSLR around.  I have read some reviews stating the shutter speed is too slow.  Would you recommend the Canon D10?



Thanks....I would definitely recommend the D10. I thought the picture quality was excellent for both underwater and land. It shoots in movie mode too. Just make sure to get a decent size card for the large files if you plan on taking any movies. I went with a 4GB card and that seemed to be plenty. 

If you do get the D10, I would also recommend a floating wrist strap so your new toy doesn't end up on the ocean floor.


----------



## carmie3377

woj68 said:


> Thanks....I would definitely recommend the D10. I thought the picture quality was excellent for both underwater and land. It shoots in movie mode too. Just make sure to get a decent size card for the large files if you plan on taking any movies. I went with a 4GB card and that seemed to be plenty.
> 
> If you do get the D10, I would also recommend a floating wrist strap so your new toy doesn't end up on the ocean floor.



Great, thanks! I'll have to check out that strap.  I could see one of us dropping it since we'll also have kids is tow!


----------



## mmmears

This is too cool!  Great photo!!!




ibouncetoo said:


> This guy wanted to join us for lunch in St. Thomas!
> 
> .


----------



## EllaEnchanted

This little friend joined us on our verandah as we were pulling out of St. Thomas on our Tortola cruise. Happy to see some familiar faces on here.


----------



## woj68

The Baths @ Virgin Gorda


----------



## woj68




----------



## MMitchell29

woj68 you're at it again with some great pics. I really envy you. I can tell you one thing that i'm almost convinced you work at castaway cay because every beautiful pic you take there is not one person in it. 

 I'm so jealous (sigh)


----------



## woj68

MMitchell29 said:


> woj68 you're at it again with some great pics. I really envy you. I can tell you one thing that i'm almost convinced you work at castaway cay because every beautiful pic you take there is not one person in it.
> 
> I'm so jealous (sigh)




Haha...thank you. If only that were true but sadly it's not.  

Just happened to get there before the crowds started to show up. Nothing personal, but I don't like people in my shots, unless it's family of course.


----------



## dredick




----------



## woj68

I was a little bummed with these cars in front of the Magic at first. But I like how they give a perspective to the size of the ship.


----------



## smeecanada

woj68 said:


> I was a little bummed with these cars in front of the Magic at first. But I like how they give a perspective to the size of the ship.



Nice picture woj68!


----------



## tink too

ibouncetoo said:


> This guy wanted to join us for lunch in St. Thomas!



 I would have passed out if I'd seen that creature close up!  We don't get critters like that here in Scotland.


----------



## woj68




----------



## MMitchell29

Come on woj68, you work for DCL right? I can keep a secret you can tell me. 
 I wont let let no one else know (wink wink)


----------



## disneynewbee

woj68 said:


> I was a little bummed with these cars in front of the Magic at first. But I like how they give a perspective to the size of the ship.



I'm going to have to show this one to my girls tonight. We've never cruised and I've been trying to explain to them just how big the ship is but they don't seem to get it. They keep thinking of their poppy's fishing boat. And I keep telling them all the stuff it has on it and they are looking at me like I have 3 heads.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Woo hoo.  We booked another cruise, so I'm back lurking on the DCL side of the DIS.

We took alot of pictures during our 2008 Mexican Riviera cruise, so I thought I would start posting a few.

Here's my favorite shot from the sailaway party.


----------



## Grandma4ever

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Woo hoo.  We booked another cruise, so I'm back lurking on the DCL side of the DIS.
> 
> We took alot of pictures during our 2008 Mexican Riviera cruise, so I thought I would start posting a few.
> 
> Here's my favorite shot from the sailaway party.



Welcome back to the other side of DIS Tom.  Can't wait to see more of your pictures.  Lois


----------



## cdfl30

woj68 said:


>



I love your HDR photos!  If you don't mind me asking, I have a few questions about your techiniqe. How many exposures do you usually compile into a single HDR photo?  Do you shoot in Raw or JPG?  Are you using Photomatix pro or basic?  I have played around with HDR but have never had results as nice as yours.  Thanks!!


----------



## cdfl30

This was taken while on the DCL sponsored excursion "Blue Lagoon Island Beach Day" in Nassau.


----------



## woj68

cdfl30 said:


> I love your HDR photos!  If you don't mind me asking, I have a few questions about your techiniqe. How many exposures do you usually compile into a single HDR photo?  Do you shoot in Raw or JPG?  Are you using Photomatix pro or basic?  I have played around with HDR but have never had results as nice as yours.  Thanks!!



Hey Candis...thanks and welcome back. I see you were on the cruise right after ours.

Anyway, I shoot three auto-bracketed shots (tripod mounted) in RAW (-2, 0, +2 EV) in AV mode with a timed release. 

I just upgraded to Photomatix Pro 3.2 a couple months ago and found my results to be better than the previous versions. I think it comes down to more flexibility with the new slider controls and better reductions in ghosting. Also, knowing when you've gone "too far" in processing a photo. I've seen a lot of bad HDRs (myself included) and I try to make mine a little more subtle and not over-processed if you know what I mean.  

The pics still come out looking a little flat and dull and full of noise after being run through PM but then I can clean them up in Photoshop and season to taste with adjustments using curves, contrast, color and sharpening. Good noise reduction software is a must have too. I have had some good results using Topaz's DeNoise software so far. 

With 3.2, I've also had some success with single RAW photos converted to HDR which I never tried before. Here's an example below I shot in RAW of one of the massage cabanas then converted into HDR with PM. 

*Original Single RAW file*





*Final Result* - processed with Photomatix & CS4 





Sorry to bore everyone with my techno babble...I guess I'm over my one pic per day limit now. Hope this helps...looking forward to seeing more of your pics. 

Kevin


----------



## cdfl30

woj68 said:


> Hey Candis...thanks and welcome back. I see you were on the cruise right after ours.
> 
> Anyway, I shoot three auto-bracketed shots (tripod mounted) in RAW (-2, 0, +2 EV) in AV mode with a timed release.
> 
> I just upgraded to Photomatix Pro 3.2 a couple months ago and found my results to be better than the previous versions. I think it comes down to more flexibility with the new slider controls and better reductions in ghosting. Also, knowing when you've gone "too far" in processing a photo. I've seen a lot of bad HDRs (myself included) and I try to make mine a little more subtle and not over-processed if you know what I mean.
> 
> The pics still come out looking a little flat and dull and full of noise after being run through PM but then I can clean them up in Photoshop and season to taste with adjustments using curves, contrast, color and sharpening. Good noise reduction software is a must have too. I have had some good results using Topaz's DeNoise software so far.
> 
> With 3.2, I've also had some success with single RAW photos converted to HDR which I never tried before. Here's an example below I shot in RAW of one of the massage cabanas then converted into HDR with PM.
> 
> *Original Single RAW file*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Final Result* - processed with Photomatix & CS4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bore everyone with my techno babble...I guess I'm over my one pic per day limit now. Hope this helps...looking forward to seeing more of your pics.
> 
> Kevin



Thanks so much for all the info. I really need to dust off my tripod and try experimenting again with HDR.  I do have the Topaz plugin and I can start with the Photomatix freeware.  When done right, the results are just amazing as is proven through your shots.  Keep up the great work, I look forward to seeing more!

Candis


----------



## Nette

Outside of PALO at sunrise


----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## mmouse37

In Cape Canaveral by Grill's Restaurant 9/18/09.....they were on all the light posts.





MJ


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

You never know WHAT you will find when you return to your stateroom in the evening.


----------



## cdfl30

A beautiful morning in Castaway Cay!!


----------



## woj68

I'll stick with the CC theme with this one of the Heads Up Bar


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I guess since the Wonder is gonna be doing the Mexican Riviera cruises in 2011, I can include pictures from those ports.  Here's our favorite picture from Cabo San Lucas taken at The Giggling Marlin:


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Grandma4ever

bevtoy said:


>



awesome!!!!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## cdfl30

woj68 said:


> I'll stick with the CC theme with this one of the Heads Up Bar



Love the unique angle and perspective!


----------



## woj68

cdfl30 said:


> Love the unique angle and perspective!



Thanks...I got a lot of use out of the 10-22mm this trip.



cdfl30 said:


>



Very nice.  I see you don't like other people in your shots either.


----------



## tampabrat22

*Ok, seriously...I have seen lots of images done with HDR yet rarely have been impressed, until I seen yours that is! Not only do you have great compostion & perspective but your post processing skills are amazing!! You rock!*



woj68 said:


> I love how empty the ship is early in the morning. This was taken around 6:15am as we were arriving in St. Thomas last week Wednesday.



*DisneyFalcon, your pics are awesome too! Such great clarity, contrast & color! Love them...you must have some nice glass on that baby!!*



Disneyfalcon said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been away for a few weeks.  I see there have been some gorgeous shots while I've been gone!
> 
> We moved across the country again this summer (dh is Air Force) and we squeezed in a trip to Disney World on the way!  Anyway, I think I remember where I left off, forgive me if I've already posted any.




*OMG, these look delish!! Someone please tell me what it is? Great images throughout this thread CDFL30!!!*



cdfl30 said:


>


----------



## Kurby

they are very yummy and very addictive drinks.

the non alcoholic ones are called raspberry lava - can't remember the alcoholic ones name

did i mention they are YUMMY


pina colada mix and raspberry pure mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## karentan

its a pina colava!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

tampabrat22 said:


> *DisneyFalcon, your pics are awesome too! Such great clarity, contrast & color! Love them...you must have some nice glass on that baby!!*



Thanks, Jessica!  I really appreciate it.

I did rent some seriously nice glass for the cruise - the canon 24-70L !  It's on my wish list, although woj68 has me wanting a wide angle now too!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## woj68

tampabrat22 said:


> *Ok, seriously...I have seen lots of images done with HDR yet rarely have been impressed, until I seen yours that is! Not only do you have great compostion & perspective but your post processing skills are amazing!! You rock!*


 Thank you...glad you like them. 



Disneyfalcon said:


> I did rent some seriously nice glass for the cruise - the canon 24-70L !  It's on my wish list, although woj68 has me wanting a wide angle now too!


 Go for it...you won't regret it. 

Here's mine for the day...*Rockin' Bar D*


----------



## Dollar2




----------



## bevtoy

These make me wanna get on that ship today.  




Dollar2 said:


>


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Stone Island in Mazatlan


----------



## cdfl30

*OMG, these look delish!! Someone please tell me what it is? Great images throughout this thread CDFL30!!!*

Thanks for your compliments!  The name of the drink is "Bon Voyage" and is very good!!


----------



## karentan

its back on page 3 again! but i've finally uploaded my photos so here goes!


----------



## bevtoy

A mural ont the wall of Disney Magic from the elevator


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## woj68




----------



## dennismcneely

Sunset from Mallory Square, Key West, FL  September 20th 2009






Disney 'Magic' docked in Cozumel, Mexico September 23rd 2009





Dennis


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Dolphin Discovery at Aquaventuras Park in Puerto Vallarta


----------



## atm55

Where was the picture taken of the sand bikes?  Can you give me some info about them.  Didn't see anything mentioned about them at Castaway Cay.


----------



## Schachteles

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I guess since the Wonder is gonna be doing the Mexican Riviera cruises in 2011, I can include pictures from those ports.  Here's our favorite picture from Cabo San Lucas taken at The Giggling Marlin:



That is GREAT...can't wait to see what you come up with when we head to Alaska!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

In Mazatlan, you dock in an industrial port that is heavily guarded.  They have big guns, but will smile for pictures.


----------



## dta87




----------



## woj68

We were fortunate enough to get invited for a bridge tour along with some other concierge guests on CC day. Here's some pics...

Forgive me for going over the one pic per day limit.


----------



## Kurby

Hummmmm i think you're forgiven LOL


great pics - fantastic that you were able to go on the bridge.


----------



## stlkeeler

dennismcneely said:


> Sunset from Mallory Square, Key West, FL  September 20th 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis



OMG!! This pic is beautiful!! I took my breath away! How come no one has commented on this yet? I love it!!

WOJ68, your bridge pics are great! I haven't seen any current ones in a long time since you usually can't get on the bridge. Lucky you!!


----------



## lucas

Oh my!  What beautiful pictures, everybody!!  

Now I really can't wait for our November cruise!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## footballmouse

This is my first time looking at this thread.  I've finished all 42 pages while here at work.  We are thinking and trying to save for our first cruise in 2011 so I have lots of questions about your pictures.

1.  In the beginning of this thread, I saw a picture of a group of people of people at what I'm guessing was the Captain's Dinner.  They were wearing dresses & tuxes.  Is this for every cruise?  My kids wouldn't want to get that dressed up for dinner while on vacation.

2.  There was a picture back on pg. 30 of pirate scarves & a map for an upcoming Pirate Dinner.  Are these things provided for the dinner or did the poster bring their own?  Do you find out about these dinners once you get on the ship?

Thanks for answering.  Just a couple of things I was thinking about while looking at your pictures.


----------



## cdfl30

footballmouse said:


> This is my first time looking at this thread.  I've finished all 42 pages while here at work.  We are thinking and trying to save for our first cruise in 2011 so I have lots of questions about your pictures.
> 
> 1.  In the beginning of this thread, I saw a picture of a group of people of people at what I'm guessing was the Captain's Dinner.  They were wearing dresses & tuxes.  Is this for every cruise?  My kids wouldn't want to get that dressed up for dinner while on vacation.
> 
> 2.  There was a picture back on pg. 30 of pirate scarves & a map for an upcoming Pirate Dinner.  Are these things provided for the dinner or did the poster bring their own?  Do you find out about these dinners once you get on the ship?
> 
> Thanks for answering.  Just a couple of things I was thinking about while looking at your pictures.



1. 7-night and longer cruises have one formal night but I have found DCL to be fairly lenient on the dress code.  There is a casual dining option offered that night at Topsiders if you are really concerned about it.  The photo you saw was actually a group dining at Palo, an adult only restaurant on the ships ($15 charge pp).  

2.  The map you saw is actually a copy of the menu from the Pirate Night dinner which is offered on 4-night or longer cruises.  They let you keep the menu as a souvenir. On our cruise last month, bandanas were on our table when we got to dinner but they looked different than those from the photos.  They must change them up every now and then.


----------



## bevtoy

footballmouse said:


> This is my first time looking at this thread.  I've finished all 42 pages while here at work.  We are thinking and trying to save for our first cruise in 2011 so I have lots of questions about your pictures.
> 
> 1.  In the beginning of this thread, I saw a picture of a group of people of people at what I'm guessing was the Captain's Dinner.  They were wearing dresses & tuxes.  Is this for every cruise?  My kids wouldn't want to get that dressed up for dinner while on vacation.
> 
> 2.  There was a picture back on pg. 30 of pirate scarves & a map for an upcoming Pirate Dinner.  Are these things provided for the dinner or did the poster bring their own?  Do you find out about these dinners once you get on the ship?
> 
> Thanks for answering.  Just a couple of things I was thinking about while looking at your pictures.



1)  Yes its formal night on the Disney Magic but you don't have to participate, you can eat at a buffet or wear less formal clothing.
2) Yes they give that to you on pirate night and you can dress the part of a pirate if you wish some do, some don't participate in that manner.

My family loves both of those nights and look forward to it but many do not.


----------



## footballmouse

Thanks for answering my questions.  We are probably going to do the 4 night b/c we also want to to MK & DHS so that would take up our week's vacation.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

Would you mind if we use this photo from Key West as a stateroom door magnet?  I am sure the folks on the graphics thread would love it.




dennismcneely said:


> Sunset from Mallory Square, Key West, FL  September 20th 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney 'Magic' docked in Cozumel, Mexico September 23rd 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis


----------



## scottishwee35

dennismcneely said:


> Sunset from Mallory Square, Key West, FL  September 20th 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis



Dennis

That is so beautiful 

Scottishwee35


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## pjpoohbear




----------



## pebbles

My favorite island-Tortola!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I love random shots!!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## KSFrogge

cdfl30 said:


>



Beautiful!!


----------



## woj68




----------



## dennismcneely

bevtoy said:


> Would you mind if we use this photo from Key West as a stateroom door magnet?  I am sure the folks on the graphics thread would love it.



Please feel free to use my photo as a stateroom door magnet, if you want me to email you the JPG file with the full size image, just send me a PM with your email address, this photo of the sunset in Key West is actually the one I have as desktop wallpaper, and it looks great on my 24" iMac 
By the way, that is exactly how the pic came out from the memory card, I mean no photoshop was needed.

Dennis


----------



## woj68




----------



## natale1980

Forgot to start post pictures from our January Cruise.

Better late then never!

Here is Skylar asleep in her life vest.





Dexter in Nassau


----------



## bevtoy

Adorable!





natale1980 said:


> Forgot to start post pictures from our January Cruise.
> 
> Better late then never!
> 
> Here is Skylar asleep in her life vest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexter in Nassau


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Wonder before sunrise taken from deck 10 of the Magic this morning.


----------



## DMMarla07860

taken with cell phone so not the best picture
Disney Wonder, August 27th-30th, 2009
First day on the Wonder watching lion king


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I love the Lumi's photo...feel like I am right there.....well got this idea from another Dis'er and love these photos from different angles.....had to keep moving my camera cause alot of runners that morning on deck 4.  This was a week ago.   No photo enhancing cause I have no programs for that....LOL


----------



## natale1980

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


>



very cool


----------



## natale1980

Here's a picture of the Captain teasing us by getting really close to Castaway Cay.  We didn't end up going because of the wind.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Captain Mickey at PC terminal


----------



## disneyfinatics

This is from our first ever cruise!! It's of Chankanaab Park in Cozumel.


----------



## JohnO




----------



## JohnO




----------



## TestTrackBoy

Disney Magic Oct 10 - Oct 17 2009


----------



## jiminyC_fan

Fantastic pictures TestTrackBoy!


----------



## TestTrackBoy

jiminyC_fan said:


> Fantastic pictures TestTrackBoy!



Thanks!


----------



## natale1980

Everyone who sees this pic thinks she's going to float off the edge of the boat.  Don't worry... It wasn't THAT windy!!


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Castaway Cay 10/16 2009


----------



## Renysmom

Testtrack - 

What's the link to your Flick'r account?  I would love to see all your photo's..

Thanks


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

PC Terminal


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Magic in port at Cartagena.


----------



## JohnO




----------



## JohnO




----------



## Renysmom

Renysmom said:


> Testtrack -
> 
> What's the link to your Flick'r account?  I would love to see all your photo's..
> 
> Thanks



Test Track - Got it..Thanks for sharing.. Saw some wonderful shots to help inspire me.


----------



## 4Goofys4Dis

So sad to see this on our first cruise (2006)...we have been back fortunately!!


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Renysmom said:


> Test Track - Got it..Thanks for sharing.. Saw some wonderful shots to help inspire me.



Glad to hear you enjoyed them. Thanks for looking!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Wonder before dawn taken from the Magic


----------



## Morgey24

Absolutely gorgeous photos.  Thank you for sharing.  Such an inspiration.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sail Away Party


----------



## tstobb




----------



## woj68




----------



## Kurby

hummm green champagne on a ship - i think i would have passed lol


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## JohnO




----------



## hgon76

woj68 said:


>



You just made me very happy that I decided to book the champagne brunch this time around


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Pirate Night


----------



## woj68

Mid ship elevators


----------



## dennismcneely

Disney Magic docked at the beautiful port of Key West, FL  (Sept 20th 2009)


----------



## bevtoy

I love that Mickey is being "inappropriate with Minnie" on the left hand side.  




woj68 said:


> Mid ship elevators


----------



## JohnO




----------



## CJ&Mickey2004

bevtoy said:


> I love that Mickey is being "inappropriate with Minnie" on the left hand side.



Hey Hey! Its not Mickey's fault the Minnie has alittle too much "junk in the trunk"


----------



## Disneyfalcon

cdfl30 said:


>



That's gorgeous!  Love the angle!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Construction on CC


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

TIGGER/POOH4  - What was your CC construction photo taken?

thx!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> TIGGER/POOH4  - What was your CC construction photo taken?
> 
> thx!



Last Friday 10/16/09


----------



## smeecanada

cdfl30 said:


>



Curosity has gotten the better of me.  Did you bring your own mat for floating on or are they available over at Serenity Bay?


----------



## pixie08

woj68 said:


>




Amazing pics...I took a peek at the flickr site. Beautiful work.


----------



## cdfl30

smeecanada said:


> Curosity has gotten the better of me.  Did you bring your own mat for floating on or are they available over at Serenity Bay?



They are available for rental for the day at Serenity Bay.  I think they are also available at the family beach but I can't say for sure.  I believe they were $6.00 for the whole day.


----------



## tstobb




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder 2002
July
Old Teen Club


----------



## Grandma4ever

cdfl30 said:


> They are available for rental for the day at Serenity Bay.  I think they are also available at the family beach but I can't say for sure.  I believe they were $6.00 for the whole day.



That would be right on.  They are 6 dollars for the day and can be rented at both the Adult beach and the family beach.


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## bevtoy

Oh where is this do tell?




tstobb said:


>


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## smeecanada

cdfl30 said:


> They are available for rental for the day at Serenity Bay.  I think they are also available at the family beach but I can't say for sure.  I believe they were $6.00 for the whole day.



Thanks, DH has always just rented a tube at the Family Beach when the kids and I snorkel.  I'll try one of these when we do our kidless cruise next year.  Looks like a little bit of heaven.


----------



## Sleepyluke

I have a lot of pictures with one to two people in them, but are all of you taking pictures either real late or real early in the morning to get all the pics with no people?  I like to have as few people as possible, but don't seem to be able to get as many areas as you all seem to (testtrackboy most recently)


----------



## dvc4life

bevtoy said:


> Oh where is this do tell?



If I remember right, this is at Key West.


----------



## woj68

Sleepyluke said:


> I have a lot of pictures with one to two people in them, but are all of you taking pictures either real late or real early in the morning to get all the pics with no people?  I like to have as few people as possible, but don't seem to be able to get as many areas as you all seem to (testtrackboy most recently)



Taken at 6:45 am. If I remember correctly, there was one CM in here cleaning at the time behind me near the last row of the theater.


----------



## JohnO

woj68 said:


> Taken at 6:45 am. If I remember correctly, there was one CM in here cleaning at the time behind me near the last row of the theater.



WoJo,

are you using 'tone mapping' here?


----------



## woj68

JohnO said:


> WoJo,
> 
> are you using 'tone mapping' here?



Yep. 

3-shot exposed HDR (-2, 0, +2 EV), processed and tone mapped with Photomatix Pro 3.2 then added a few adjustment layers in Photoshop CS4.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

St Thomas


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Sleepyluke said:


> I have a lot of pictures with one to two people in them, but are all of you taking pictures either real late or real early in the morning to get all the pics with no people?  I like to have as few people as possible, but don't seem to be able to get as many areas as you all seem to (testtrackboy most recently)



My inside ship photographs were taken after 3:30AM. Nobody is around and you can take your time getting the best shot. Usually I just wait till guests are out of the way or I ask kindly if they would move for me.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## smeecanada

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> St Thomas



Nice photo.  I'm thinking you must have been on the tram and just starting to go up when you took that shot.


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

St Croix


----------



## TestTrackBoy

St. Croix


----------



## dennismcneely

Storm approaching to the Sand Bar of Stingray City in Grand Cayman  (September 22nd, 2009)


----------



## bevtoy

That is just beautiful



dennismcneely said:


> Storm approaching to the Sand Bar of Stingray City in Grand Cayman  (September 22nd, 2009)


----------



## dennismcneely

Thanks Bevtoy, the Storm actually caught us and wasn't fun


----------



## smeecanada

dennismcneely said:


> Storm approaching to the Sand Bar of Stingray City in Grand Cayman  (September 22nd, 2009)



Too bad about the storm - but the water color is incredible.  Wish I was there right now.


----------



## hgon76

Football Playoffs on the Aeriel Vision screen. One of DH's favorite things about the cruise


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphin mural at the Rainforest Room:


----------



## JohnO




----------



## HiddenMickeys

JohnO said:


>



Nice picture/perspective. I like it a lot.


----------



## JohnO

HiddenMickeys said:


> Nice picture/perspective. I like it a lot.



Thanks!


----------



## cdfl30

dennismcneely said:


> Storm approaching to the Sand Bar of Stingray City in Grand Cayman  (September 22nd, 2009)



We were on the same cruise and that darn storm cloud really put a damper on our day at Rum Point.  I would have been a little scared being out in the water with all that lightning!!!  I hope you had fun anyways


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Stinasmom

Darn, just used up the better part of my morning looking through these pictures!
Here's a contribution:


----------



## Time4disneynow

Early am ..............................


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## kaydoggy




----------



## HiddenMickeys

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


>



After seeing your picture, my kids immediately had a question..."Hey dad, where do they keep all the shuffleboard stuff?"

Since this will also be my first cruise, all I could say is "Hmmmm, hopefully close?" 

Anyone have a more precise answer?


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

HiddenMickeys said:


> After seeing your picture, my kids immediately had a question..."Hey dad, where do they keep all the shuffleboard stuff?"
> 
> Since this will also be my first cruise, all I could say is "Hmmmm, hopefully close?"
> 
> Anyone have a more precise answer?



I believe it is stored in the bench right there next to the lounge chairs you see at the end of the shuffleboard section of the deck.  However, we've never played shuffleboard, so I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## outahere

HiddenMickeys said:


> After seeing your picture, my kids immediately had a question..."Hey dad, where do they keep all the shuffleboard stuff?"
> 
> Since this will also be my first cruise, all I could say is "Hmmmm, hopefully close?"
> 
> Anyone have a more precise answer?



If you look closely, just past the pipes and before the bench (right at the end of the shuffleboard court), there is a rack on the wall that holds all of the equipment.


----------



## HiddenMickeys

outahere said:


> If you look closely, just past the pipes and before the bench (right at the end of the shuffleboard court), there is a rack on the wall that holds all of the equipment.



Well, now that makes perfect sense doesn't it? 

thanks for the info.


----------



## marinecruiser

View of the Wonder at port through the SPH room cabin 5020 on 10/17/2009.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder
August 2009
Me on deck 10 after a long and fun day at Castaway Cay


----------



## ibouncetoo

marinecruiser said:


> View of the Wonder at port through the SPH room cabin 5020 on 10/17/2009.


 
Oh, that is TOO COOL.  This photo needs to go on the stateroom virtual tour thread as the example of the 'partially obstructed view'.

.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## bevtoy

Wow thats good, I never noticed the engraving before




TIGGER/POOH4 said:


>


----------



## dennismcneely

People waiting to take their pics of  the sunset at beautiful Mallory Square, Key West, FL (September 20th 2009)







Dennis


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK




----------



## cdfl30




----------



## JoshDek

cdfl30 said:


>



Very nice photo


----------



## cdfl30

JoshDek said:


> Very nice photo



Thank you!!!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

CC Early AM.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Minnie in her Halloween custome


----------



## Stinasmom

Palo Brunch anyone?


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Stinasmom said:


> Palo Brunch anyone?



May I add to that good shot?

I know its a few but its worth running these together. It was also nice to have them 'untouched'.


----------



## bevtoy

think I just gained 5 Lbs while drooling on my desk top.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

bevtoy said:


> think I just gained 5 Lbs while drooling on my desk top.


----------



## molette

All of these pictures are amazing! I enjoy seeing each one! It makes me even more excited to go! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Time4disneynow

Early am raising the flags


----------



## TiggerzFan

These pics are awesome - and getting me sooo excited!  Our next cruise is just NINE days away!  Ahoy, St. Croix!


----------



## woj68




----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Whats that outside the window?










(Grand Cayman)


----------



## scottishwee35

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> May I add to that good shot?
> 
> I know its a few but its worth running these together. It was also nice to have them 'untouched'.



Andrew

You make me hungry!!!


----------



## scottishwee35

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Minnie in her Halloween custome



Oh that is beautiful picture

Scottishwee35


----------



## 4Goofys4Dis

This thread has become dangerous to my diet!!!!


----------



## Stinasmom

Here's a reason to board early.... first one at the pool!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

scottishwee35 said:


> Andrew
> 
> You make me hungry!!!





Now can you take the dessert buffet photos?????


----------



## heaven2dc

TestTrackBoy said:


> Castaway Cay 10/16 2009



Very cool pics!  I think this is the first time I noticed a slide at CC!


----------



## outahere

heaven2dc said:


> Very cool pics!  I think this is the first time I noticed a slide at CC!



You probably didn't notice it because it has only been there a few weeks, and (as of the last report) is not yet open for use.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Donald in his Halloween costume


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Now can you take the dessert buffet photos?????



WARNING_ THOOSE ON A DIET MIGHT WISH TO GO TO THE NEXT PAGE.​
Best viewed in one for full effect....


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Andrew is turning this thread into the food porn thread  Yum!!

Since Halloween is tomorrow here is Chip and Dale in their costumes


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Andrew is turning this thread into the food porn thread  Yum!!
> 
> Since Halloween is tomorrow here is Chip and Dale in their costumes





Love the Halloween shots, have you a theme of them for the 31st???


----------



## bevtoy

I am going into sugar shock this looks delicious!




Andrew DEREK UK said:


> WARNING_ THOOSE ON A DIET MIGHT WISH TO GO TO THE NEXT PAGE.​
> Best viewed in one for full effect....


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Love the Halloween shots, have you a theme of them for the 31st???



Why yes I do. Wait until tomorrow for rest. Everyone have a great and safe Halloween.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

bevtoy said:


> I am going into sugar shock this looks delicious!



According to Disney, there is no sugar, and no calories in any of that, at all.











(Well when its a photo that is!)


----------



## bevtoy

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> According to Disney, there is no sugar, and no calories in any of that, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Well when its a photo that is!)


----------



## Im_A_Princess

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> According to Disney, there is no sugar, and no calories in any of that, at all.
> 
> (Well when its a photo that is!)




In 11 cruises I have NEVER been to the Dessert Buffet! 

NOW I am going to have to check it out! LOL


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Im_A_Princess said:


> In 11 cruises I have NEVER been to the Dessert Buffet!
> 
> NOW I am going to have to check it out! LOL



It is well worth it, and worth it to queue up early if you want to take snaps, i had to be fast, the queue moves fast.

On other cruise lines they allow people to shoot photos first, then rejoin the queue before they are eaten. 

They are works of art, photos cannot do it justice, I feel they should actually move it earlier in the week, as time zone changes effect the attendance. 

I would encourage anyone to go, even if you are full, just for a look, the last two times I Didn't eat honest!!


----------



## justmestace

Im_A_Princess said:


> In 11 cruises I have NEVER been to the Dessert Buffet!
> 
> NOW I am going to have to check it out! LOL


 

I go to just take pictures. Everything is really awesome to look at, but not much of it appeals to my tastebuds.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL




----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

DS Formal Golden Mickey night, relaxing then on the stage TV.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

We found this gentleman looking for Captain Jack on the Magic.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Halloween on the High Seas


----------



## Time4disneynow

DVC Members claim Castaway Cay


----------



## podsnel

Last year, THIS cruise right now, Sunday in Key West-




































I make this at home for parties, thanks PALO!- YUMMMMMM.....



















































1 Year from yesterday, we'll be sailing again.  Ahhhhhhhh......


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Leaving Castaway Cay.


----------



## Time4disneynow

CC .......................


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

St Croix


----------



## bevtoy

From far away it looks like the rolling hills of Missouri, USA





TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> St Croix


----------



## Time4disneynow

Don "Ducky" Williams giving a talk on the 2010 Sept Members Cruise ................. Sketches were given away via drawing


----------



## SrisonS




----------



## cdfl30




----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Nice!!!


----------



## tiggerandpooh

Stinasmom said:


> Here's a reason to board early.... first one at the pool!



I agree but the best is when we did a Back2Back in July of 2008, We did a 4 night first, then followed with a 3 night. The 4 night had 2 stops at CC. When the 4 night ended, we all met at the shore excursion desk, we had about 20 peeps that we met on our very First DCL cruise and are still close with all of them, they are truly great people and friends. There was also a group of 10 people that we did not know, who were also doing B2B. But I will tell you that it was so easy, after we all gathered at Shore Excursion desk, they took us to were you would go down the escalator and checked us all in then we were allowed to board again, and I will say it was awesome having the whole ship to ourselves watching everyone arriving and I know they were all wondering how we got on the ship so early. They had the Cove Cafe and the Beach Blanket buffet  open for us as well as the Quiet Cove pool was open and we were able to use it and for the young kids the Splash Zone was open. Our room was ready early for all of us, I had forgot to take my swimsuit out and went to guest services to see if I could just get my swimsuit, but instead they told me to go to my room and within 10 minutes I had all our luggage in our room before anyone even boarded the ship. I would have to say if you get a chance to do a B2b, definitely do it. The only thing that I did not like was going to Nassau twice, personally I thought Nassau was not that great, it reminded me of the South Bronx. It was also a great time to walk around the ship and explore and take nice pictures not worrying about anyone walking in front of your shot. We took a nice group photo in front of Triton's. The guy who took care of our group told us that our group and the other group of ten was the largest Back2Back group DCL ever had. We also took a group shot in front of model ship in the terminal. All in all we had a great week on the ship, I should say it was the 1st cruise for my Dsons,  who at the time were(11 and 4). They did not want to go but once they met the other kids from our group that changed quickly, once on the ship I hardly saw my oldest son, who spent a lot of time in the clubs. When the cruise ended my oldest son was actually crying because we had to get off the ship and kept asking if we could stay on and go again, thats all he talks about now is when our we going on the Disney ship again. After we got off the ship myself, Dw, Ds(11),and Ds(4) hopped in our Limo and to Disney for our kids 1st trip to WDW, we are Dvc members so we stayed at the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge and let me say it was beautiful and my kids had a blast. I think it was the best 2 weeks of their lives. All they talked about for weeks after our vacation ended was the cruise this and the cruise that, and WDW was awesome. I am really glad that they had a great time and we were able to make it happen for them....They cant wait to go on the Disney Dream ship when it comes out in 2011.
   If anyone has any questions about B2B cruises feel free to contact me or send me a private message. Sorry it is so long of a comment but I like to be very detailed when I explain things.


----------



## KSFrogge




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## jship210

bevtoy said:


>



Kinda looks like debarkation morning!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## RLTerz

[/IMG]


----------



## RLTerz

[/IMG]
Grand Caymen


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## dvc4life

Time4disneynow said:


>



Great picture Monika!  It is so brite.  Love it!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

St Croix


----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## Time4disneynow

Adult pool area ...............................


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## KSFrogge




----------



## scottishwee35

Time4disneynow said:


> Adult pool area ...............................



Ah look so quiet, I wish I jump in

Scottishwee35


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The waves crashing into the barrier at CC


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Time4disneynow

Leaving Castaway Cay .......


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic Model


----------



## Grandma4ever

OMG not page two!!!!​

Just a little bumb to keep us on page ONE!!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## scottishwee35

That was 06 as first time with Wonder Cruise






Last year Panama Canal Magic Cruise 08






Med 07 was not too bad - cannot find it...

Scottishwee35


----------



## Time4disneynow

Sunrise coming into Castaway Cay ............................


----------



## bevtoy

(sigh) 35 more days to see this in person.  What a beautiful photo what camera do you use?




Time4disneynow said:


> Sunrise coming into Castaway Cay ............................


----------



## Time4disneynow

Canon 40D .............................



bevtoy said:


> (sigh) 35 more days to see this in person.  What a beautiful photo what camera do you use?


----------



## Stinasmom

Formal night:




DD and I got our "up-do's" at the salon that day.

But, DS7 didn't make it through dinner... 







Look at all that yummy food he left over!  I am sure DH finished that up!


----------



## dennismcneely

Stingray Adventure and the new slide at Castaway Cay





Dennis


----------



## Kurby

wow that slide is cool

is that the line up for it or is that for something else?


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Grandma4ever

Kurby said:


> wow that slide is cool
> 
> is that the line up for it or is that for something else?



The line is the folks taking part in the stingray excursion.  The slide is new and will not be open for our use until early summer 2010.  It is part of the improvments being made for when the Disney DREAM comes on lne.  I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Grandma4ever said:


> The line is the folks taking part in the stingray excursion.  The slide is new and will not be open for our use until early summer 2010.  It is part of the improvments being made for when the Disney DREAM comes on lne.  I hope this makes sense.



Wow, that is so cruel of DCL to tease everyone by putting that slide there when it won't be available for months!  Or....it could be a clever marketing tool.  I can just hear the marketing department..."If we put the slide there before we're ready to open it, the passengers will see it and their kids will beg them to come on another Disney Cruise so they will be able to experience the slide."


----------



## SrisonS

(click the pic to redirect to my Flickr page, and see how far back we actually were from this)

From the top of Pic Paradis in St. Martin.


----------



## Time4disneynow

I don't want to go....................... LOL


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Grandma4ever said:


> The line is the folks taking part in the stingray excursion.  The slide is new and will not be open for our use until early summer 2010.  It is part of the improvments being made for when the Disney DREAM comes on lne.  I hope this makes sense.



It makes perfect sense thanks, that was my next Q.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## hgon76

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


>



Awwww!  The "saddest" menu on the cruise  Just looking at this menu makes me sad because I remember the feeling of "oh, this is our last night"  In a little over 2 months we'll be back though


----------



## KSFrogge




----------



## JackandSally79

From last week on our 1st Disney Cruise


----------



## disneyfreakjackie

TestTrackBoy said:


> St. Croix



There is NOTHING more beautiful than this!!!!  ... ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## cdfl30




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Till we meet again


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## SrisonS




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder
August 2009


----------



## tink too

DMMarla - that is too funny!


----------



## tstobb

bevtoy said:


> Oh where is this do tell?



Key West


----------



## tstobb




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## tstobb




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## SrisonS

(clicking pic will direct you to my Flickr Photos)


----------



## cdfl30

This is a photo taken on deck 4 of the DCL logo on a glass door with the ocean in the background.  I just played around with it in photoshop to look more like a drawing!


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic at PC


----------



## Stinasmom

Look at all the Carnival cruisers checking out the Magic!
Jealous a bit??


----------



## JohnO




----------



## Bama4Disney

cdfl30 said:


> This is a photo taken on deck 4 of the DCL logo on a glass door with the ocean in the background.  I just played around with it in photoshop to look more like a drawing!



I love your pictures. At lunch, I sometimes go to your website and do the slide show and it is like I am just there. Makes the day wonderful.

Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## cdfl30

Bama4Disney said:


> I love your pictures. At lunch, I sometimes go to your website and do the slide show and it is like I am just there. Makes the day wonderful.
> 
> Thanks for sharing them!



Thank you for such a nice compliment!!  

Candis


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## WDWKevin

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Till we meet again



Who is the CD/ACD? I don't recognize him.


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Hollyann

Bama4Disney said:


> I love your pictures. At lunch, I sometimes go to your website and do the slide show and it is like I am just there. Makes the day wonderful.
> 
> Thanks for sharing them!



Thanks for posting this....I went to your website and enjoyed your pics as well!  I am one of those people who travel without a camera - so you captured my cruise!


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## ntheory

WDWKevin said:


> Who is the CD/ACD? I don't recognize him.






That looks like Mark.  He was our ACD on the Magic last week.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Wonder just back from drydock at the terminal where the Sensation usually docks.


----------



## SrisonS

(Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## SevenSeasLagoon5

Just wanted to pop in and say.....Although I don't have any DCL pics to post (yet), WHAT A GREAT THREAD!  The pictures are all so amazing and they are feeding the senses until we get on our first Disney cruise!!!


----------



## HiddenMickeys

Woohoo! I can finally post some pics. Still sorting through them all but here's one. 

"Take only pictures, and leave only footprints"


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## TeamTinkerbell

loved that show!!


----------



## Beezymouse

I just wanted to say how great these pictures are.  I keep saying to Dh "look at this" "look at that"  "but looooooooooooook".  Tonight he said he would get me a hammock for the back garden (after me showing him the photo on here of CC) if it would stop me posting/reading/lurking on this board!

Sounds good, but for a few slight problems:

It's the middle of November, it's freezing cold, blowing a gale, pouring rain, we're having to de-ice the car most mornings, sunny, snowing.  A typical "4 seasons in one day" Scottish weather kind of day really. 

Oh, and the major issue, we only have one tree to tie a hammock onto. 

please keep picutres coming -I love looking at them.  I can't wait to experience it myself.


----------



## eroller




----------



## eroller




----------



## eroller




----------



## eroller




----------



## eroller




----------



## eroller




----------



## eroller




----------



## eroller




----------



## eroller




----------



## Grandma4ever

Beezymouse said:


> I just wanted to say how great these pictures are.  I keep saying to Dh "look at this" "look at that"  "but looooooooooooook".  Tonight he said he would get me a hammock for the back garden (after me showing him the photo on here of CC) if it would stop me posting/reading/lurking on this board!
> 
> Sounds good, but for a few slight problems:
> 
> It's the middle of November, it's freezing cold, blowing a gale, pouring rain, we're having to de-ice the car most mornings, sunny, snowing.  A typical "4 seasons in one day" Scottish weather kind of day really.
> 
> Oh, and the major issue, we only have one tree to tie a hammock onto.
> 
> please keep picutres coming -I love looking at them.  I can't wait to experience it myself.



There is nothing, barring death, that will keep me from these boards or Disney.  But if someone wants to give me a gift in hopes of getting me to shut up I will accept.  It is unfortunate that my partner is too smart for that and know that I am hopelessly addicted.  She says I have OMD (Obsessive MOUSE Disorder)  I believe she is right and the only treatment is doing something Disney.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Ernie, thanks for posting some of your great photos here!  It's been two years since I've cruised on the Wonder and will be 14 months till I'm back on board to take her through the Panama Canal.  It's great to have the 'reminder' photos and the shots of her latest upgrades.

.


----------



## Time4disneynow




----------



## scottishwee35

ibouncetoo said:


> Ernie, thanks for posting some of your great photos here!  It's been two years since I've cruised on the Wonder and will be 14 months till I'm back on board to take her through the Panama Canal.  It's great to have the 'reminder' photos and the shots of her latest upgrades.
> 
> .



JACKIE

it was my first time cruise with Wonder and I love it and would love to see it again... 

thank ernie, for posting the photos

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

Beezymouse said:


> I just wanted to say how great these pictures are.  I keep saying to Dh "look at this" "look at that"  "but looooooooooooook".  Tonight he said he would get me a hammock for the back garden (after me showing him the photo on here of CC) if it would stop me posting/reading/lurking on this board!
> 
> Sounds good, but for a few slight problems:
> 
> It's the middle of November, it's freezing cold, blowing a gale, pouring rain, we're having to de-ice the car most mornings, sunny, snowing.  A typical "4 seasons in one day" Scottish weather kind of day really.
> 
> Oh, and the major issue, we only have one tree to tie a hammock onto.
> 
> please keep picutres coming -I love looking at them.  I can't wait to experience it myself.



lol in Scottish - no way brrzzzzzzzzz

my husband and I were in hammock at CC, very romance!!!!

Scottishwee35


----------



## tjbaggott

Yah, trip is complete and now I get to post photos!  First one: Castaway Cay day.  I got up EARLY in the morning to take photos of us approaching the Island.  It had rained overnight and was foggy out at first.  That didn't last long as the Sun was already starting to heat things up and the clouds were beginning to disappear.  When I first got up to deck 10 I was SHOCKED to see this character, but then it all made sense when I saw the rainbow at the Bow of the ship.





[/IMG]

Before long the rainbow was in perfect position for a perfect shot:






[/IMG]

What a perfect way to start our Castaway Cay Day!


----------



## bevtoy

tjbaggott


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Beezymouse said:


> Oh, and the major issue, we only have one tree to tie a hammock onto.



I would suggest this hammock instead


----------



## SrisonS

One of the most relaxing places on the ship.





(Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## JohnO

I absolutely agree. Deck 4 is amazing....


----------



## Time2go2disney

Nice shot of Deck 4 .........................


----------



## eroller




----------



## eroller




----------



## pjpoohbear

SrisonS said:


> One of the most relaxing places on the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Click picture for larger version on Flickr)



This is where we signed our DVC contract, our guide said we already looked a little green in the gills and he did want to make us go below decks, so this was our DVC office, sigh....

Pj


----------



## bevtoy

I think this is prettier than the one on the Magic. JMHO




eroller said:


>


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## HiddenMickeys

To the casual observer, they may not look like much. But to me, they represent the happiest feeling in the world.


----------



## HFC1969

HiddenMickeys said:


> To the casual observer, they may not look like much. But to me, they represent the happiest feeling in the world.




This is a great picture!!!!

Best pictures on the thread.


----------



## bevtoy

HiddenMickeys most excellent perspective!


----------



## Time2go2disney

Great shot      ........................ This is the best way to start your trip ...............


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## HockeyDad




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## eroller




----------



## eroller




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## Time2go2disney

Room service will be here in a moment ..............................


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## SrisonS

cdfl30 said:


>




Awesome shot!!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

St. Maarten....





(Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## ibouncetoo

SrisonS said:


> St. Maarten....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


 
Oh, this is a wonderful photo!  Good job!

.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

SrisonS said:


> St. Maarten....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Click picture for larger version on Flickr)



Agreed!  It's beautiful!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Scot, on your flckr page you have a cool shot of the adult pool and Signals taken from deck 10....would you post that over here for everyone to see?


.


----------



## SrisonS

ibouncetoo said:


> Scot, on your flckr page you have a cool shot of the adult pool and Signals taken from deck 10....would you post that over here for everyone to see?
> 
> 
> .



Certainly.....  





This was taken from inside, near the elevators; if anyone was wondering.  So those bars are part of the window frame, and not something extra I added.

(Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## molette

I love all of the pictures! Thay are truly amazing and I cannot wait for my turn on the Wonder! Keep them coming and thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## plyeng2ff




----------



## Time2go2disney

SSMC 2009 ............................ Sail Away Party .....................


----------



## Stinasmom




----------



## cdfl30




----------



## bevtoy

Gorgeous!!!





cdfl30 said:


>


----------



## SrisonS

From the top of Pic Paradis in St. Martin..... looking out on St. Maarten.





(Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## Time2go2disney

Castaway Cay ........................... From Tower on Bike path ........................


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## someday

These pictures are beautiful


----------



## mmmears

I really LOVE  this shot!!!  It's simply beautiful!    Like the starfish in your signature, too!  Thanks for posting!  



cdfl30 said:


>


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## pjpoohbear




----------



## eroller




----------



## ufcabear

Wow!



cdfl30 said:


>


----------



## bevtoy

ufcabear said:


> Wow!



I can see this as a cruise magnet and a desk top back ground
...totally


----------



## tjbaggott

So true, So true!
CDFL, may I make a magnet disign using this one?  The headsup Bar one?
Please?


----------



## cdfl30

tjbaggott said:


> So true, So true!
> CDFL, may I make a magnet disign using this one?  The headsup Bar one?
> Please?



Absolutely!!


----------



## ibouncetoo

WOW!  I didn't know the cabanas were under construction already!  Thanks for the photo PJ!


----------



## jship210

ibouncetoo said:


> WOW!  I didn't know the cabanas were under construction already!  Thanks for the photo PJ!



I'd like one of these in my back yard!


----------



## Grandma4ever

jship210 said:


> I'd like one of these in my back yard!



I want the whole island to be my back yard!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## smeecanada

ibouncetoo said:


> WOW!  I didn't know the cabanas were under construction already!  Thanks for the photo PJ!



I think that might be the massage cabanas at Serenity Bay????


----------



## tjbaggott

Taken by my daughter while Parasailing!






[/IMG]


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## scottishwee35

cdfl30 said:


>





SrisonS said:


> St. Maarten....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Click picture for larger version on Flickr)



both photos are so beautiful

Scottishwee35


----------



## ibouncetoo

smeecanada said:


> I think that might be the massage cabanas at Serenity Bay????


 
Nope, they are the new family cabanas going up on the extended family beach and at Serenity Bay.  You have to reserve and 'rent' them.  They are part of the overall expansion and upgrades to the island.

.


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## tstobb




----------



## SevenSeasLagoon5

ibouncetoo said:


> Nope, they are the new family cabanas going up on the extended family beach and at Serenity Bay.  You have to reserve and 'rent' them.  They are part of the overall expansion and upgrades to the island.
> 
> .




So you'll be able to rent a cabana for the day at CC? Wow!  Do you reserve in advance just like Palo?


----------



## pjpoohbear

ibouncetoo said:


> Nope, they are the new family cabanas going up on the extended family beach and at Serenity Bay.  You have to reserve and 'rent' them.  They are part of the overall expansion and upgrades to the island.
> 
> .



Yes, it is the new cabanas,  that was the most finished one, none of the landscaping is done yet.  As there are suppose to be 16(?) on the extended family beach, there is still lots of work to be done.



SevenSeasLagoon5 said:


> So you'll be able to rent a cabana for the day at CC? Wow!  Do you reserve in advance just like Palo?



Yes, each will host a party of 6.  On RCCL, you had to reserve their cabanas on boarding the ship (but some people on Cruise Critics report being able to book earlier, I didn't read why,) I hope that DCL has a clear, consistant policy.  And there will be cabana girls and boys, he he he....


They have started the new food building as well,  






you can see the roof behind the old Stingray Ray's hut.
Pj


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## SrisonS

A view from the top of Pic Paradis in St. Martin





(Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## tjbaggott

Christian is such an awesome person!  His job is PERFECT for him!





[/IMG]


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

St Thomas


----------



## bevtoy

Did you take that from the sky lift?  I have one almost just like it!








TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> St Thomas


----------



## SrisonS

Our downhill rainforest hike excursion..... St. Maarten.





(Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## DMMarla07860

Tall Man and Short Man having fun in Rockin' Bar D
Billy and Seymour(two people who do shows on Magic)


----------



## tstobb

Dancing on Castaway Cay


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Loved that restaurant!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Paradise Point, St Thomas


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## tiggerandpooh

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Paradise Point, St Thomas



My favorite place in St.Thomas, not just for the view but the Famous Bushwackers, they are so tasty. An alcoholic milkshake for adults


----------



## tstobb




----------



## cdfl30




----------



## DCLMan

Firework night.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

DCLMan said:


> Firework night.



Good one Dom.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## tstobb




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## hgon76

Sailaway


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## HiddenMickeys

5 bonus points to the first person who can tell me exactly where on the Wonder these 2 pics were taken?


----------



## tstobb




----------



## bevtoy

This is foudn in St Thomas between teh ship and the sky lift


----------



## LWQuestie

HiddenMickeys said:


> 5 bonus points to the first person who can tell me exactly where on the Wonder these 2 pics were taken?



Bathrooms in Route 66, right?  I have similar pictures from the bathrooms in Beat Street on the Magic!


----------



## HiddenMickeys

LWQuestie said:


> Bathrooms in Route 66, right?  I have similar pictures from the bathrooms in Beat Street on the Magic!



Ding, Ding, Ding! lol I was quite taken with just how nice of a potty they were. When you're in a rush, so to speak, you really don't pay attention. So when I looked, I was was like "Hey, this is nice!"  

I guess you could say I take pics and appreciate all the fine disney potties. The one's inside of Cinderella's Royal Table in MK are also quite nice. I highly recommend them as well.


----------



## hgon76




----------



## cdfl30




----------



## HiddenMickeys

cdfl30 said:


>



Great pic! I always enjoy looking at your shots. You're quite the photographer.


----------



## cdfl30

HiddenMickeys said:


> Great pic! I always enjoy looking at your shots. You're quite the photographer.



Thank you for your compliments!!


----------



## HiddenMickeys

cdfl30 said:


> Thank you for your compliments!!



Not at all, I had a file of pics from this thread that we used as a screensaver to get us revved up for our first cruise. Well, now that we're back we have a new file of pics we took ourselves, but i still moved yours into that file so they will come up in the random rotation because they are just too darn good to not see anymore. lol. Don't know of your situation, but if this isn't something you do for a living, or at least an avid hobby, you should consider as they are really really good. Keep em' coming.


----------



## DCLMan




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## InDashMP3




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


>



What were these hanging for???


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

MUDisneyCouple said:


> What were these hanging for???



There was a princess gathering of four princesses (Belle, Snow White, Cinderella and Aurora) in the atrium where the guests could gets pictures taken with each of them. Each princess was under their banner. It is a great photo op where you can get all four without going through four lines.


----------



## tstobb

bevtoy said:


> This is foudn in St Thomas between teh ship and the sky lift



I ****don't**** want to see the bunny that carries that basket!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## bourgie

not so hidden Mickey's







Looking at the Wonder from our stateroom on the Magic....


----------



## hgon76

What stateroom were you? I just got upgraded to a cat9 deck 2. Is that where this pic is taken from?


----------



## bourgie

Yes, the pictures were taken from #2108....Loved our stateroom!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

bourgie said:


> Yes, the pictures were taken from #2108....Loved our stateroom!!!!!!!



2108!  That's the one we picked for our TransAtlantic Cruise next year.


----------



## tstobb




----------



## cdfl30




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## bourgie

PrincessShmoo said:


> 2108!  That's the one we picked for our TransAtlantic Cruise next year.





Funny!! I loved our stateroom... LOVED IT!!!   It felt like home the second we walked in!!......  We had them change the airfilter as soon as we got on b/c the AIR did not seem to be getting cool enough. I had the best sleep that whole week!!!


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## HiddenMickeys

cdfl30 said:


>



Have to ask, one of the first few in the terminal or last few on the ship? 

cool shot!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## LAMPSKIES

Here's one from a couple years back on our Turkeyday sailing.....we were told this was only the second time the Magic and wonder were close enough to be photographed together....


----------



## BethC1952

And here's my picture of Magic, taken from Wonder that day!





Beth


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Galley tour on Magic


----------



## SrisonS

Lumiere's Gala Dessert Buffet




(Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## cdfl30

HiddenMickeys said:


> Have to ask, one of the first few in the terminal or last few on the ship?
> 
> cool shot!



This was early in the morning just after the terminal opened!


----------



## HiddenMickeys

cdfl30 said:


> This was early in the morning just after the terminal opened!



Nice!


Beer tasting in Diversions on the Wonder:


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## PrincessYessenia

Looking at all these pictures is what keeps me sane before I sail again in a few days!  Can't wait!  Thanks for all the great pictures everyone!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## hgon76

HiddenMickeys said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> Beer tasting in Diversions on the Wonder:



Is that how much beer they actually give you at the beer tasting??? No wonder my husband came back from it in a very good mood


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

I'm not sure if I posted this one last year, but in the spirit of the Christmas season, here's my POTD.


----------



## HiddenMickeys

hgon76 said:


> Is that how much beer they actually give you at the beer tasting??? No wonder my husband came back from it in a very good mood



Yes. Those are the samples. Then, once you have tried them and picked your favorite, they bring you a 16oz mug of your choice. Our bartender actually brought everyone 2 16oz mugs. So yes, all those plus 1(or 2) mugs for $15. I highly recommend it.


----------



## HiddenMickeys

Pool at the Radisson Resort @ The Port:


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

OMG absolutely GORGEOUS photo from the atrium during Christmas!!!!!   

My DH and I have always thought it would be so much fun to take the kids to Florida under the impression we were visiting our Aunt/Uncle and then to show up at the port boarding the Magic on Christmas morning!  Or just waking up Christmas morning on board!  Talk about the best Christmas ever!!!   If only my DH could get time off at Xmas, all the old farts take it and they don't have kids in school with break....Darnit!
well I can dream about it until it can happen!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## HiddenMickeys

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


>



Neat! Lets see your towel animals people.


----------



## KayR




----------



## figment52

Luckymomoftwo said:


> I'm not sure if I posted this one last year, but in the spirit of the Christmas season, here's my POTD.


 
Thank you.  I am going next weekend just so I can see this in person.  This photo is helping to motivate me to pack!


----------



## AimeeJ

This thread is such a find.  Up till now I only had my own pictures to look at and fantisize about our upcomming cruise.

This is a picture of the tourguide on the Castaway Cay kayak tour.  We have done it twice and loved it both times.


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## DCLMan




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

figment52 said:


> Thank you.  I am going next weekend just so I can see this in person.  This photo is helping to motivate me to pack!



You're welcome!    That was from our three night cruise on 12/3-12/7 last year.  We booked it specifically so that we could see the ship decorated for Christmas.  Enjoy your cruise!!!


----------



## bevtoy

Anyone have a picture down the hallways where you can see stateroom doors?


----------



## Time2go2disney

bevtoy said:


> Anyone have a picture down the hallways where you can see stateroom doors?


----------



## bevtoy

thanks!  does anyone have a long shot where you can also see a long distance down the hallway?


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

bevtoy said:


> thanks!  does anyone have a long shot where you can also see a long distance down the hallway?



Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## bevtoy

yes thank you!




Luckymomoftwo said:


> Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## bevtoy

cdfl30......gorgeous!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

cdfl30 - I just want to say your pictures are AMAZING!!!!   I love this last one from CC.  Thanks for all the life-like pictures you post!  

bevtoy - you're welcome!!


----------



## HiddenMickeys




----------



## AimeeJ

Another picture on the Castaway Cay kayak tour.


----------



## LoveMickey

Our spot at the family beach.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## tstobb




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## hgon76

Twice Charmed


----------



## cseca

hgon76 said:


> Twice Charmed



hgon, do you mind if I ask what camera you used to take these pics? Thanks!


----------



## hgon76

cseca said:


> hgon, do you mind if I ask what camera you used to take these pics? Thanks!



It was a Fuji finepix camera.  It was about 5 years old, but unfortunately on that cruise it was ruined. I fell in the water in St Martin with it in my hand.  Warning, the waves at Maho Beach are extremely dangerous


----------



## cseca

Doh! Sorry hgon. I'll remember about the Maho Beach.
Was it the F30/31? Your pics are awesome for low light... I'm always in a search for a compact camera than can take great low light pics


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## hgon76

cseca said:


> Doh! Sorry hgon. I'll remember about the Maho Beach.
> Was it the F30/31? Your pics are awesome for low light... I'm always in a search for a compact camera than can take great low light pics



I am completely cluless about cameras.  But it wasn't compact.  In fact,  I didn't like it because it was big and bulky. Then I lost itand when I bought a small compact one to replace it....I really missed my big and bulky camera that took such great pics


----------



## tstobb

From Dreams . . .


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Sorcerer Mom

Time2go2disney said:


>




SUCH a cute picture....where did you get the hats? I've never seen those before...adorable!


----------



## cseca

hgon76 said:


> I am completely cluless about cameras.  But it wasn't compact.  In fact,  I didn't like it because it was big and bulky. Then I lost itand when I bought a small compact one to replace it....I really missed my big and bulky camera that took such great pics



well fuji is known for their great low light sensors. no compact cameras will be able to match them. ler me know if you found a good one. i've been searching for years now... no such luck


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## DCLMan




----------



## nascar8820

Wedding Cake Towel





Alligator towel (enjoying a towel bird!)


----------



## tstobb




----------



## HiddenMickeys

Are you SURE you still want to go swimming?


----------



## Time2go2disney

Sorcerer Mom said:


> SUCH a cute picture....where did you get the hats? I've never seen those before...adorable!



The Hats were given out on the SSMC cruise (DVC Members Cruise) .........................


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## tstobb




----------



## cdfl30




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## andyboy

I've been admiring the photos in this thread and wanted to say there's some great talent out there. Excellent shots 

I am heading out on our first family Disney cruise in early January and hoping to get some great photos as well.

I recently upgraded to a Nikon D40 and will be shooting with a Tamron 18-200.

Curious if some of the pros out there can give me some pointers as I am new to the DSLR world. Are you shooting in all manual modes or do you sometimes use the program settings?

I'd appreciate any advice you can give if you have a moment.

Thanks in advance!

Andy


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder 2002


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

Silly monkey!





25th wedding anniversary cake!


----------



## stlkeeler

andyboy said:


> I've been admiring the photos in this thread and wanted to say there's some great talent out there. Excellent shots
> 
> I am heading out on our first family Disney cruise in early January and hoping to get some great photos as well.
> 
> I recently upgraded to a Nikon D40 and will be shooting with a Tamron 18-200.
> 
> Curious if some of the pros out there can give me some pointers as I am new to the DSLR world. Are you shooting in all manual modes or do you sometimes use the program settings?
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice you can give if you have a moment.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Andy



Welcome to the DISboards, Andy! Have you found this forum yet? They can answer all your photography questions. They are a great bunch!

http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=97


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## mmmears

I'm really enjoying these photos!  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## karentan

cruella looks a bit possessed in that photo!!


----------



## PearlySwan




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## andyboy

stlkeeler said:


> Welcome to the DISboards, Andy! Have you found this forum yet? They can answer all your photography questions. They are a great bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's awesome - didn't even know it was there! Great information!
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> I will post on that thread however if anyone has something to add to cruise specific photos I'd be grateful!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andy


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



I love this one!


----------



## orlandothebeagle

so do i bev, im really looking forwrd to seeing this show, I love toy story and the music is fab.


----------



## tjbaggott

I loved this musical!  The CM who played Cruella D'Vill in The Golden Mickey's is the same one who played the BAD Child "SID" in the Toy Story Musical.  Her wild crazy eyes were perfect for the Villian Characters!
Here's another toy story one, I loved These Costumes and how the CM's Walked in them!






[/IMG]


----------



## shasess

Great pics!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## tinkmom2

This is the family beach taken 11/21/09 on Castaway. 





[/IMG]

And this is the sunset off our verandah 





[/IMG]

and last but not least my DD with Captain Mickey





[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

That is a precious picture


----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## orlandothebeagle

It was so funny, and the poor person on the phone must have wondered what the heck was going on!!!
 I DO NOT know how it never pinged off the wall, I thought dn was going to wet herself laughing.
 I still dont know how I had the presence of mind to takes pics, could have kicked my self for not switching to video though.


----------



## WeatherbySwann

orlandothebeagle said:


> It was so funny, and the poor person on the phone must have wondered what the heck was going on!!!
> I DO NOT know how it never pinged off the wall, I thought dn was going to wet herself laughing.
> I still dont know how I had the presence of mind to takes pics, could have kicked my self for not switching to video though.



 That must have been a hoot.


----------



## smeecanada

WeatherbySwann said:


> That must have been a hoot.



It's cool when the characters do things like that.  We've seen Daisy vacuuming down by Shutters.  The Mad Scientist running amuck on the way to one of the kid's clubs.  Seen photos of Goofy reading a book in a lounge chair.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## RonnieGeo

My DS7 was surprised by Pluto on the Magic - Pluto came up from behind and began rubbing DS's head vigorously, and grabbing him. Once DS figured out who it was, the look on his face was priceless!!!


----------



## RonnieGeo

picture


----------



## bevtoy

Daughter at Castaway Cay with Goofy:







When I get back from our Christmas cruise with new photos I will be "sharing" you all to death!  LOL


----------



## tjbaggott

It's Definately true that some Character CM's will go out of their way to make children happy.  When we were ending our day at Castaway Cay, and arrived at the gangplank, Minnie was there,and was having her last photo of the afternoon with another family.  My son wanted to see her, but was extremely shy.  He stood off the way side.  The photographer had just left, but Minnie was waving him over anyway.  He wouldn't go to her.  Then she noticed his Pirate Beach Ball (an FE gift that was given to him), and held out her hands to indicate to him to throw the ball to her.  Amazingly he did.  And they stood there for like 5 minutes, just tossing that ball back and forth (neither of them ever dropped it), then he did stand beside her so I could take a Photo.  He was THRILLED that Minie played Catch with him!





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tinkmom2

The character actors are awesome! So many times during this last cruise they went out of their way to make my girls day!





[/IMG]

We had a special experience when my youngest daughter Claire was invited to Studio Sea to meet the cast before the farewell party. Someone else took the pic and it's a bit out of focus but a memory we will cherish!





[/IMG]


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## RonnieGeo

Magic Atrium on 11-18-09 w/ Christmas decorations


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## SrisonS

bevtoy said:


> thanks!  does anyone have a long shot where you can also see a long distance down the hallway?







(Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## RonnieGeo

11-18-09 docked at Cozumel - we were surprised to go out on our verandah, and find ourselves waving to NCL passengers on their verandah!!


----------



## woj68




----------



## bevtoy

SrisonS said:


> (Click picture for larger version on Flickr)



Love it!  Thank you!


----------



## orlandothebeagle

tjbaggott said:


> It's Definately true that some Character CM's will go out of their way to make children happy.  When we were ending our day at Castaway Cay, and arrived at the gangplank, Minnie was there,and was having her last photo of the afternoon with another family.  My son wanted to see her, but was extremely shy.  He stood off the way side.  The photographer had just left, but Minnie was waving him over anyway.  He wouldn't go to her.  Then she noticed his Pirate Beach Ball (an FE gift that was given to him), and held out her hands to indicate to him to throw the ball to her.  Amazingly he did.  And they stood there for like 5 minutes, just tossing that ball back and forth (neither of them ever dropped it), then he did stand beside her so I could take a Photo.  He was THRILLED that Minie played Catch with him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


oh, bless, minnie is my fav, well maybe stitch?


----------



## Tink rules

RonnieGeo said:


> Magic Atrium on 11-18-09 w/ Christmas decorations



I'm glad to know I'm not the only one with a crooked tree this year...


----------



## tinkmom2

This is the tree on the Wonder which was also swaying throughout our voyage.





[/IMG]

This is from our land part...
When Disney does something. They go BIG! This is the wreath at the monorail entrance to the Contemporary. 





[/IMG]


----------



## tinkmom2

It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas! A wreath from the MVMCP 11/17





[/IMG]


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## SrisonS

(Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## Reto

Finally got to upload all pics from my very first cruise, the Double Dip from 11/14 - 11/21/2009. Here's the first one:

The Magic docked at Castaway Cay:


----------



## tngal

As we were pulling out of Port Canaveral on our 12/3/09 3 night cruise


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## digitaldallas




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic upon return to PC with the Wonder in the background


----------



## Buckeye Goofy




----------



## woj68




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## disney1990

Christmas Last Year on Castaway.


----------



## padlock

From Twice Charmed


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Breakfast with Chip n Dale


----------



## woj68




----------



## andyboy

woj68 you have some fantastic shots  Really enjoyed your skills throughout this thread!

Any tips for a beginner DSLR owner?

Really appreciate anything you'd be willng to share!

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## tinkmom2

These are the fish jumping out of the water to eat oatmeal we threw overboard on the glass bottom boat tour. 





[/IMG]

These are some yachts docked behind Atlantis on Nassau.  





[/IMG]


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Hidden Mickey's everywhere


----------



## woj68

Taken bright and early in the morning as you can see by the sun's harsh rays coming in from the windows.


----------



## stlkeeler

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Hidden Mickey's everywhere



Love this shot! Never saw it from that perspective before. Wonder if that was intentional on Dale Chihuly's part...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The side of the Flying Dutchman


----------



## Reto

That chair was my place on the first stop at Castaway Cay during the 2009 Double Dip. Temps are below freezing in the 20's right now over here in Switzerland so I wouldn't mind sitting there right now.


----------



## footballmouse

Time2go2disney said:


>



Do a lot of people decorate their doors?  Where do you get all those stickers/magnets?


----------



## Reto

footballmouse said:


> Do a lot of people decorate their doors?



Depends on what you call "a lot". I think I saw about 10 decorated doors per hallway (checked Deck 2 only). I had mine decorated, too. Here's what it looked like:








footballmouse said:


> Where do you get all those stickers/magnets?



No stickers here, only magnetic sheets are OK. You can get them in every good office supply store, Staples, Office Depot and the likes. You may request DISings from this thread or over at the Creative DISigns board. Have fun!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

We need a cruise right now. It's a beautiful day in Delaware and it is just started. Also another really good reason not to fly in on the day of the cruise.


----------



## Stinasmom

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> We need a cruise right now. It's a beautiful day in Delaware and it is just started. Also another really good reason not to fly in on the day of the cruise.


OMG! My DS8 and I were looking at these pictures and when yours came up we did a double take thinking this was our backyard... looks JUST like that right now! 
I have to go back and look at the Castaway Cay pics to thaw out. I love the one with the chair in the water just waiting for me to sit in it, Konk Cooler in hand!

Our next cruise isn't until 3/11, ouch. But we have 2 weeks in Hawaii booked for June.


----------



## Reto

Stinasmom said:


> I love the one with the chair in the water just waiting for me to sit in it, Konk Cooler in hand!



Thank you. It was really lovely to sit there, as the water was still quite warm in mid-November, plus, air temperature was in the high 80's. I've actually never done this before, sitting in a chair in the ocean.



Stinasmom said:


> I have to go back and look at the Castaway Cay pics to thaw out.



And while you do this, I'm providing another one for you to enjoy from CC - the view from my seat:


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

This is our favorite spot on CC. The hammocks by the Heads Up bar.


----------



## sdchickie

Here's one I took while on the way to the adult beach.


----------



## sdchickie

Look who I found wandering around the deck.


----------



## dclcruzer

well.....I should be on the cruise getting tons of pictures to share RIGHT NOW! but...unfortunately we had to postpone to christmas 2011...time for a new countdown


----------



## tyedye

One of my favorite parts of the stage show is when they sing from The Circle of Life.


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Kurby

THAT"S a beautiful shot.  i love it.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## pxlbarrel

Just got back from our cruise on the Magic.  This is sunrise on day 2 on the best deck of the ship. (IMO!)


----------



## linac

Thanks everyone for sharing your photos.  They look great!  

How do I go about attaching an image to my post?  Must images be linked to an image hosting site or can they be attached directly?  The DISboards FAQ indicates a "Manage Attachments" button in the message box but I do not see that option.  Perhaps I am missing something? TIA.

-Martin


----------



## Grandma4ever

linac said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your photos.  They look great!
> 
> How do I go about attaching an image to my post?  Must images be linked to an image hosting site or can they be attached directly?  The DISboards FAQ indicates a "Manage Attachments" button in the message box but I do not see that option.  Perhaps I am missing something? TIA.
> 
> -Martin



The only way I know how to post a picture is with the assistance of an Inage hosting site.  Once placed on the site you use the code that will post the picture on the board.  I wish I could be more direct but it continues to be trial and error for me.   I grap a code place it in the post and preview my post to see if I used the right code.  I am sure there is another who can give a much better answer than this but I hope this helps.


----------



## bevtoy

December 18, 2009 right off of Castaway Cay before departure, note the pencil tornado.
Click link to video where you can see two, one is a pencil one is a pillar but the quality isn't very good:


----------



## rbcheek

Wow...........
That would have been terrifing to me


----------



## caseyk20

those are sweet


----------



## woj68




----------



## caseyk20

these are all very nice


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## caseyk20

this was taken as we were bording to leave castaway cay on our last cruise last summer


----------



## pxlbarrel

Taken last Friday just before arriving at Castaway Cay.


----------



## Stinasmom

pxlbarrel said:


> Taken last Friday just before arriving at Castaway Cay.



Hey, interesting shot...
Anyone have a recent picture of the Wonder from this angle? 

The last two drydocks have changed the color theming of this area and now the actual structure with the addition of the upper area to the Cove Cafe.
Would love to see for comparison!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## woj68

A maintenance worker stops painting the Magic for a moment to give me a friendly wave. Taken while still in port at PC.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## pxlbarrel

bevtoy said:


>



What, they didn't ask for money after you took their photos?


----------



## bevtoy

pxlbarrel said:


> What, they didn't ask for money after you took their photos?



Yes they did as did this fellow and this couple!:









and this guy at Key West who also gave us a miniature American flag on a toothpick!


----------



## WeatherbySwann

Stinasmom said:


> Hey, interesting shot...
> Anyone have a recent picture of the Wonder from this angle?
> 
> The last two drydocks have changed the color theming of this area and now the actual structure with the addition of the upper area to the Cove Cafe.
> Would love to see for comparison!



I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for, but StitchKingdom.com has some pictures of that area during construction.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Dyerneeds

bevtoy said:


> December 18, 2009 right off of Castaway Cay before departure, note the pencil tornado.
> Click link to video where you can see two, one is a pencil one is a pillar but the quality isn't very good:



oh  my.  now thats a special cruise memory.


----------



## bevtoy

Dyerneeds said:


> oh  my.  now thats a special cruise memory.


Actually it was a amazing experience and coming away unscathed made it special I loved experiencing a tornado from a safe distance and getting a photo and video was incredible!


----------



## bevtoy

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Tink rules

Did you take that at CC?  If you did then I believe you got a picture of Barry... the Baracuda...


----------



## Grandma4ever

Tink rules said:


> Did you take that at CC?  If you did then I believe you got a picture of Barry... the Baracuda...



That would be my guess as well!!!  So Bev are we right?


----------



## bevtoy

Tink rules said:


> Did you take that at CC?  If you did then I believe you got a picture of Barry... the Baracuda...




I thought it was a barracuda but I took it at Grand Cayman Stingray Island


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## woj68




----------



## OurDogCisco

SrisonS said:


> (Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


 Nice pictures...  I also like the one you did in the Lumires of the light fixtures.  Very cool angle...


----------



## Reto

Of course I did feel like at home on a Disney ship. Taken on the 2009 Double Dip before boarding in Cozumel.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Outside Palo


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## jordak




----------



## bevtoy

Jordak how cool it looks like a miniature model of Castaway Cay...




jordak said:


>


----------



## LMCmom25kids

Disneyfalcon said:


>



Hi.... I just have to know....how did you make the strip of photos you have at the bottom of your postings? Very cool!  Private message me please.


----------



## jordak




----------



## Beezymouse

unfortunatly I've no pictures to post  as I've never been cruising.  However I love looking at all these pictures especially as I feel like I'm living in a real life snow globe at the moment.  Temps are about -8 most days and it ain't fun slipping and sliding my way to work!
Keep the pictures coming please. 

I love them!!!


----------



## LMCmom25kids

Stinasmom said:


> Look at all the Carnival cruisers checking out the Magic!
> Jealous a bit??



I just had to laugh when I read what was written atop this pic. My husband and I took our first cruise April 09 on a Carnival ship and while in Nassau we were like a couple of kids "Ooohhing and Aaahhing" over the site of the Disney Wonder. We kept saying.... "We wish we were on THAT ship!" Deep down inside, we knew we were saving the Wonder for when we had our 5 kids with us. Yea..... Now our day is almost here, April 2010 .... "Wonder, here we come!"


----------



## pxlbarrel

LMCmom25kids said:


> I just had to laugh when I read what was written atop this pic. My husband and I took our first cruise April 09 on a Carnival ship and while in Nassau we were like a couple of kids "Ooohhing and Aaahhing" over the site of the Disney Wonder. We kept saying.... "We wish we were on THAT ship!" Deep down inside, we knew we were saving the Wonder for when we had our 5 kids with us. Yea..... Now our day is almost here, April 2010 .... "Wonder, here we come!"



LOL, to be fair, I took a few photos of the Carnival ships that got close to us.   But I must say that my chest swelled with pride and obnoxiousness whenever the Captain blew the DCL horn and annouced we were arriving (or leaving.)


----------



## cseca

woj68 said:


>



Wow... woj68,
I'm sure you hear/read this all the time but your pictures are just extraordinary!


And here I can't even take a good picture of my baby at home!


----------



## KSFrogge

Castaway Cay = Fabulous Day


----------



## Dyerneeds

hi angela.

was that pic from the BOB cruise by chance?


----------



## KSFrogge

Dyerneeds said:


> hi angela.
> 
> was that pic from the BOB cruise by chance?



hmmm... why, yes it was!!  how did you guess??


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## tinkmom2

OOOH! Bev that looks like fun! I wish it were open on my cruise!


----------



## bevtoy

tinkmom2 said:


> OOOH! Bev that looks like fun! I wish it were open on my cruise!



Its a new kids play area still under construction at Castaway Cay, I dont think you can use it till next year but it looks like it will be fun!
I found it odd though its right next to the Heads Up bar.


----------



## outahere

bevtoy said:


> Its a new kids play area still under construction at Castaway Cay, I dont think you can use it till next year but it looks like it will be fun!
> I found it odd though its right next to the Heads Up bar.



Given the concrete pilings in the picture, that looks like where it will be when it opens.   It is supposed to be for everyone, not just kids.


----------



## bevtoy

outahere said:


> Given the concrete pilings in the picture, that looks like where it will be when it opens.   It is supposed to be for everyone, not just kids.



Oh great thats all I need... my kids will want me to go down that bone jarring slide


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## pjpoohbear

Bevs thank you for the updated pictures of the new slides, in november they were still over by the new stingray area.


----------



## Grandma4ever

outahere said:


> Given the concrete pilings in the picture, that looks like where it will be when it opens.   It is supposed to be for everyone, not just kids.



I don't think it is concrete piling and believe it is currently just floating.  I have heard that it will be at the family beach.  I guess we will know come next fall.


----------



## carmie3377

DS on our first morning at sea!  Every morning he ran to the window first thing!


----------



## Goofy Mum

Love the pic Carmie! super cute!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Grandma4ever said:


> I don't think it is concrete piling and believe it is currently just floating.  I have heard that it will be at the family beach.  I guess we will know come next fall.



You are correct it will be at the family beach, but in the new extended area, across from the cabanas which are on the old teen beach, just beyond the old stingray area.  From your photo (near Heads Up?,) it is just about where it's final placement will be. 

Pj


----------



## outahere

Grandma4ever said:


> I don't think it is concrete piling and believe it is currently just floating.  I have heard that it will be at the family beach.  I guess we will know come next fall.



Hmmm......  those tall gray columns look like concrete, but maybe not.  I would have to believe that it is floating, and if those are pilings, they are probably there to keep it in place.

Guess I'll have to go see if I can get a closer look when I'm there in April.


----------



## carmie3377

Goofy Mum said:


> Love the pic Carmie! super cute!



Thank you!


----------



## pxlbarrel




----------



## pjpoohbear




----------



## woj68




----------



## Reto

Me being ready for formal night:


----------



## tyedye

A sad sight to see, the cruise terminal from the ship which means our vacation is over.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

woj68 said:


>



Snap.. the other way...


----------



## Grandma4ever

outahere said:


> Hmmm......  those tall gray columns look like concrete, but maybe not.  I would have to believe that it is floating, and if those are pilings, they are probably there to keep it in place.
> 
> Guess I'll have to go see if I can get a closer look when I'm there in April.



Please get as close a look as you can.  Any information that can be gather will be gladly accepted.  The columns do look like contrete but in order for it to work it would need to remain at the level of the ocean which is in a state of change at all times.  I am sure that it will be placed in or around the family beach.  It will be secured to the ocean floor in some manner but will rise and sink with the tide.  If you find I have guessed incorrectly please post the correct info.  I can't wait till next fall and I can see it myself!!!!!


----------



## disney1990

tyedye said:


> A sad sight to see, the cruise terminal from the ship which means our vacation is over.



Or just beginning.


----------



## woj68

What room Andrew? We had 8548...you?



Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Snap.. the other way...


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

woj68 said:


> what room andrew? We had 8548...you?



8032.


----------



## hgon76

disney1990 said:


> Or just beginning.



Yes that sounds much better


----------



## SplashMountainManiac

Grandma4ever said:


> Please get as close a look as you can.  Any information that can be gather will be gladly accepted.  The columns do look like contrete but in order for it to work it would need to remain at the level of the ocean which is in a state of change at all times.  I am sure that it will be placed in or around the family beach.  It will be secured to the ocean floor in some manner but will rise and sink with the tide.  If you find I have guessed incorrectly please post the correct info.  I can't wait till next fall and I can see it myself!!!!!



I wrote quite a long blog entry on Castaway Cay but I unfortunately cannot post the link because its on another Disney site. The slide is definitely in its current location between what is currently the sports beach and the Heads up Bar. The sports beach is being relocated and the family beach is being extended, so it will technically be next to the family beach. The slide is attached to the concrete in such a way that it can rise and fall by sliding up and down the pilings.


----------



## orlandothebeagle

carmie3377 said:


> DS on our first morning at sea!  Every morning he ran to the window first thing!



Very cute indeed


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Grandma4ever said:


> Please get as close a look as you can.  Any information that can be gather will be gladly accepted.  The columns do look like contrete but in order for it to work it would need to remain at the level of the ocean which is in a state of change at all times.  I am sure that it will be placed in or around the family beach.  It will be secured to the ocean floor in some manner but will rise and sink with the tide.  If you find I have guessed incorrectly please post the correct info.  I can't wait till next fall and I can see it myself!!!!!



All good things come to those who wait


----------



## jship210

outahere said:


> Hmmm......  those tall gray columns look like concrete, but maybe not.  I would have to believe that it is floating, and if those are pilings, they are probably there to keep it in place.
> 
> Guess I'll have to go see if I can get a closer look when I'm there in April.



Zooming in on the pic it would appear there are rails attached to the "dock" and pilings, allowing the dock to rise and lower with the tides. Looks very cool! Can't wait to see it this summer.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

This is what the area looked like before the slide platform was moved over this concrete base.


----------



## SrisonS

(Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## WDWLVR

The Disney Wonder as we were leaving our cruise last September.


----------



## pudinhd

WDWLVR said:


> The Disney Wonder as we were leaving our cruise last September.



Sad that you're leaving the cruise...  But that's a fabulous hidden Mickey in the clouds!!


----------



## WDWLVR

pudinhd said:


> Sad that you're leaving the cruise...  But that's a fabulous hidden Mickey in the clouds!!



We didn't even see that when we were taking the picture.  I was so concerned about getting the shot before we got traffic behind us.  So it was a nice little surprise when we looked at it on the computer and saw the Mickey.


----------



## mikayla73

Everyone has such great pics! I can't wait until next month when we can go and take our own!


----------



## Dyerneeds

WDWLVR said:


> The Disney Wonder as we were leaving our cruise last September.



thats a great pic!!
the only way it could have been better is if those were DCL buses.


----------



## scottishwee35

woj68 said:


>



lovely huge balcony

Scottishwee35


----------



## SrisonS

(Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Port Canaveral


----------



## pxlbarrel

SrisonS said:


> (Click picture for larger version on Flickr)



When is this???  I never saw this.  I saw the Pirates party dessert spread on deck 9 but never saw this!  Not that we needed the extra sweets...


----------



## hgon76

SrisonS said:


> (Click picture for larger version on Flickr)



Ohhhh, what type of cruise was this? Magic or Wonder???  When was it?  I didn't see this.  I missed so much on our 1st cruise because it was just a week of basically exploring the ship.  In a couple of weeks when we cruise on the Magic again, I want to make up for that!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

pxlbarrel said:


> When is this???  I never saw this.  I saw the Pirates party dessert spread on deck 9 but never saw this!  Not that we needed the extra sweets...



7 night cruise last night at sea 11.15pm (Thursday) you have to look at the dialy navigator, for the meals /times etc and it will be on that, have know it to be on at 11pm.


----------



## pxlbarrel

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> 7 night cruise last night at sea 11.15pm (Thursday) you have to look at the dialy navigator, for the meals /times etc and it will be on that, have know it to be on at 11pm.



Ohhhhhhhhh.... ok.  I'm trying to think what we were doing at 11:15 the Thursday evening... I think we were lining up for photos. LOL   

We were already stuffed from dinner though...although...I'd love to have seen all those delightfully sinful deserts for myself. mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

pxlbarrel said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh.... ok.  I'm trying to think what we were doing at 11:15 the Thursday evening... I think we were lining up for photos. LOL
> 
> We were already stuffed from dinner though...although...I'd love to have seen all those delightfully sinful deserts for myself. mmmmmmmmmm.



I go for photos only, they do not have any calories in them.


----------



## carmie3377




----------



## ibouncetoo

SrisonS said:


> (Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


 
I am SO going to hit this on my cruise in three weeks!  Even if it's just to pop in for some chocolate covered strawberries!


----------



## plyeng2ff

Key West from Disney Magic


----------



## plyeng2ff




----------



## plyeng2ff

Disney Magic Cayman Islands


----------



## Reto

As one living in a landlocked country, I enjoyed the ocean as much as possible while being on the Double Dip last November.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

St Croix


----------



## SrisonS




----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## sandrasal333

nice to see all the pictures!!!


----------



## bevtoy

Jelly fish at Cocoa Beach


----------



## pxlbarrel

bevtoy said:


> Jelly fish at Cocoa Beach



ICK!  Y'know, I love going to Aquariums to see jelly fish because they're so beautiful... when they're swimming/floating in the water.  This is... kind of icky.


----------



## SrisonS

A view of St. Thomas from the Magic.




(Click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## dredick

plyeng2ff said:


> Key West from Disney Magic


 I love seeing pics of the Keys!! Just 153 more days and I'll be there!!


----------



## vanessa3198

My daughter chillin in a hammock on Castaway Cay


----------



## Tink rules

ibouncetoo said:


> I am SO going to hit this on my cruise in three weeks!  Even if it's just to pop in for some chocolate covered strawberries!



Hands off my strawberries...


----------



## bevtoy

I was laying in that same hammock just a few weeks ago...wish I were back there right now!




vanessa3198 said:


> My daughter chillin in a hammock on Castaway Cay


----------



## krisngreg

I wish I was laying on that hammock right now, drinking something really yummy!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

OK, I'm going to FIND that hammock in 9 months and 24 days.


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> I was laying in that same hammock just a few weeks ago...wish I were back there right now!


Me too! It's 2 degrees and whiteout conditions right now.


----------



## woj68

The Magic in St. Thomas


----------



## Grandma4ever

That Hammock is MINE!!!

All joking aside; it is cold and wet here in the midwest.  I hope everyone effected by our current weather will please stay safe and warm.  I saw a report that had Orlando with a high of 38.   This is Crazy!  Here in Kansas City we are expected to have a HIGH of -1 on Friday.  


One day closer and  Still Counting!​ Lois


----------



## TinksDH

Grandma4ever said:


> All joking aside; it is cold and wet here in the midwest.  I hope everyone effected by our current weather will please stay safe and warm.  I saw a report that had Orlando with a high of 38.   This is Crazy!  Here in Kansas City we are expected to have a HIGH of -1 on Friday.



And another 3" - 6" of snow!  Ugh!!


----------



## Grandma4ever

TinksDH said:


> And another 3" - 6" of snow!  Ugh!!



I am thanking God that I have a Job I can blow off!!


----------



## Cheryl726

Where does one find those secluded hammocks?  Would they be at the far end of the family beach?  We haven't made it that far and the ones we saw were all "taken."


----------



## bevtoy

Cheryl726 said:


> Where does one find those secluded hammocks?  Would they be at the far end of the family beach?  We haven't made it that far and the ones we saw were all "taken."


Those are right next to the"Heads UP Bar"


----------



## PrincessMonkey

bevtoy said:


> Those are right next to the"Heads UP Bar"





Who needs excursions when the only excursion is to FIND THAT HAMMOCK!


----------



## SrisonS

(Click pic for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## woj68




----------



## bevtoy

woj68 said:


>


----------



## ibouncetoo

Cool picture, Kevin!


----------



## woj68

ibouncetoo said:


> Cool picture, Kevin!



Thanks Jackie.


----------



## tinkmom2

Looking off our verandah leaving port March 2009






[/IMG]


----------



## tinkmom2

My camera blurred the image but I think it looks neat! On the Wonder March 2009. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## SrisonS

Watching Royal Caribbean's Liberty of the Seas leave port in St. Maarten...





(click picture for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## woj68




----------



## pjpoohbear




----------



## bevtoy

Saw this curious large insect in Grand Cayman:


----------



## karentan

bev, i REALLY hope that is zoomed in.......


----------



## DMMarla07860

December 10th-December 13th, 2009
Disney Wonder
Me on deck 9, first day after eating first lunch on ship.


----------



## bevtoy

karentan said:


> bev, i REALLY hope that is zoomed in.......




It was HUGE!


----------



## carmie3377




----------



## Disneyelf10

woj68 said:


>



OMG!!! I love this picture. Great job!!!!


----------



## woj68

Disneyelf10 said:


> OMG!!! I love this picture. Great job!!!!



Thanks...glad you like.


----------



## woj68




----------



## tstobb




----------



## cdfl30

Honeymoon Bay - St. John (Taken while on the St. John Eco Hike excursion)


----------



## sayhello

cdfl30 said:


> Honeymoon Bay - St. John (Taken while on the St. John Eco Hike excursion)


OMG!  Take me there!  NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (Fabulous picture!)

Sayhello


----------



## Cheryl726

Cdfl30, that shot is beautiful!


----------



## MMitchell29

sayhello said:


> OMG!  Take me there!  NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (Fabulous picture!)
> 
> Sayhello



 And i'm coming with you


----------



## Reto

Giving it another bump... Me with Mickey after a gorgeous day on Castaway Cay:


----------



## aliron682

This picture is amazing!  Do you mind if I save it as my desktop/wallpaper?




cdfl30 said:


> Honeymoon Bay - St. John (Taken while on the St. John Eco Hike excursion)


----------



## JoshDek

woj68 said:


> The Magic in St. Thomas



Nice Tilt Shift


----------



## woj68

JoshDek said:


> Nice Tilt Shift



Thanks Josh.


----------



## woj68




----------



## pls3399




----------



## bekaah

I LOVE looking at all the pictures!


----------



## Beezymouse

Bumping thread because it was all the way down on page 3!!

pleae keep posting your gorgeous pictures.  I just love looking at them all, its keeping me same during these cold, dark,winter days.


----------



## Stinasmom

This is where I'd like to be right now: 
There's even room...


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## woj68




----------



## tstobb




----------



## tstobb




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## carmie3377

DH and I in our napkins hat made for us by our servers during the character breakfast:


----------



## tinkmom2

[/IMG]


----------



## Dyerneeds

woj68 said:


>



i want one of those 1/2 mugs!!
ebay here i come.


----------



## Bekkilin

This is my favorite pic from our Wonder cruise in Sept. 09.  DD just looks so natural and happy, fresh out of the pool!


----------



## tvguy

bevtoy said:


>



We cruised on a New Years week cruise on the Magic. The line on disembarkation day, January 3,  was 45 minutes long and we stood next to the Gingerbread house for about 15 minutes as two burly guys with sledge hammers disassembled it.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Great photos of the house! I never knew they did that.
Question~ I think they are supposed to be snowmen but they look like ghosts.
Does anyone else see this and what are they doing?


----------



## Kurby

tvguy said:


> We cruised on a New Years week cruise on the Magic. The line on disembarkation day, January 3,  was 45 minutes long and we stood next to the Gingerbread house for about 15 minutes as two burly guys with sledge hammers disassembled it.



nothing like waiting for the passangers to get off before tearing up the magic


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## PegIra

We were surprised to look off our balcony and see this as we were leaving Key West in May 09






Peg


----------



## bevtoy

That is way cool




PegIra said:


> We were surprised to look off our balcony and see this as we were leaving Key West in May 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peg


----------



## MickeyMom:)

carmie3377 said:


> DH and I in our napkins hat made for us by our servers during the character breakfast:



Speaking of Character breakfast, where do you book this at? We are going on the Magic on 02-06 and would like to book one for our kiddos! Thanks!


----------



## BethC1952

Arizona Rita said:


> Great photos of the house! I never knew they did that.
> Question~ I think they are supposed to be snowmen but they look like ghosts.
> Does anyone else see this and what are they doing?


I would guess that they're melting.  It is a warm-weather cruise (hopefully), right?

Beth


----------



## carmie3377

MickeyMom:) said:


> Speaking of Character breakfast, where do you book this at? We are going on the Magic on 02-06 and would like to book one for our kiddos! Thanks!



You'll be assigned a morning and time for your character breakfast.  You'll have a ticket for it and your server may inform you when it is (ours did).


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

carmie3377 said:


> You'll be assigned a morning and time for your character breakfast.  You'll have a ticket for it and your server may inform you when it is (ours did).



Don't count on there being a ticket/invitation in your room. We didn't receive one on our cruise in May. Our servers didn't even mention it to us until the night before. The only reason we knew in advance when it was is due to the CM checking when we made our Palo brunch booking.


----------



## smeecanada

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Don't count on there being a ticket/invitation in your room. We didn't receive one on our cruise in May. Our servers didn't even mention it to us until the night before. The only reason we knew in advance when it was is due to the CM checking when we made our Palo brunch booking.




Apparently, it's printed on your dining ticket which you receive in your room on the first day.  Haven't gone back to check this out though.  We haven't  made it to tje character breakfast on our last two cruises - the time change doesn't work in our favor - especially with early dining making it the first sitting for the character breakfast.


----------



## mmmears

Just amazing!   Wow!!!  Thanks for posting your photo!



PegIra said:


> We were surprised to look off our balcony and see this as we were leaving Key West in May 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peg


----------



## ayumac

mmmears said:


> Just amazing!   Wow!!!  Thanks for posting your photo!



"WOW" is right!!  Grate shot, too.  My DH, my dad, and my brother would be so excited.


----------



## pxlbarrel

smeecanada said:


> Apparently, it's printed on your dining ticket which you receive in your room on the first day.  Haven't gone back to check this out though.  We haven't  made it to tje character breakfast on our last two cruises - the time change doesn't work in our favor - especially with early dining making it the first sitting for the character breakfast.



Yes, it's printed on your dining ticket.  You'll notice it's the only "dinner" seating in the morning. LOL  We noticed a lot of our early dining compatriots were not having breakfast with us.  Lots of empty tables.  We marvelled at this to our server and he said rather matter of factly, "They have kids."  We had a blast at it...but then we LOVE character meals.


----------



## Grandma4ever

pxlbarrel said:


> Yes, it's printed on your dining ticket.  You'll notice it's the only "dinner" seating in the morning. LOL  We noticed a lot of our early dining compatriots were not having breakfast with us.  Lots of empty tables.  We marvelled at this to our server and he said rather matter of factly, "They have kids."  We had a blast at it...but then we LOVE character meals.



If you do not see the scheduled time for your character Breakfast ask your server.  It will be a day at sea and for the western Key west is a Character breakfast day.  If the scheduled day does not work due to something else you have planed talk with your dining team it can be changed.  Many folks do not want to get up that early on a sea day and chose to sleep in and miss the Character breakfast.  If you want to do this keep asking until it is arrange at a time that will work.  Be aware that the early seating will be the easiest to rearrange.  The later seating can be done but not as easy as more folks will attend it due to it being later.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

bevtoy said:


>



The house is so pretty.


----------



## mylittleprincess

A few of my favorite pics from cruise last week..


----------



## Jusacuz

Cozumel


----------



## Cheryl726

mylittleprincess said:


> A few of my favorite pics from cruise last week..



What great pics!  That beautiful water is making me wish I were there, rainy and 30's here!


----------



## PegIra

I'm glad you all liked my submarine picture as much as we did.  It was something we didn't expect to see.  

Peg


----------



## pxlbarrel

mylittleprincess said:


> A few of my favorite pics from cruise last week..



LOL, looks like that guy's head is on ice. ROFL


----------



## sayhello

pxlbarrel said:


> LOL, looks like that guy's head is on ice. ROFL


I was gonna ask how they got that guy inside the mug! 

Sayhello


----------



## tstobb

From the character breakfast . . .


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## mylittleprincess

sayhello said:


> I was gonna ask how they got that guy inside the mug!
> 
> Sayhello




 I never even noticed that!!!!


----------



## mylittleprincess

Some more of my favorite pics....








DH & DD goin on jetski ( they in yellow)





Loved waking up to this view out our window


----------



## Jusacuz

One of the kitties on Castaway Cay.


----------



## tjbaggott

Jusacuz said:


> One of the kitties on Castaway Cay.



There's cats on Castaway Cay?


----------



## Jusacuz

tjbaggott said:


> There's cats on Castaway Cay?


Yep, I got a picture of a different one in 2008, posted below. I've never tried to touch one, but I saw a pic on facebook of a teenager holding the black one last week. I just leave them alone and admire.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

I saw the black cat as well. I came running out of a bush and across the sidewalk. A lady walking near me screamed bloody murder thinking it was some kind of giant rodent.


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

lifelong_dreamer said:


> i saw the black cat as well. I came running out of a bush and across the sidewalk. A lady walking near me screamed bloody murder thinking it was some kind of giant rodent.




so sweet!


----------



## mylittleprincess

I got a pic of the CC Kitty too. Hubby looked at me like I was nuts taking pic like I never saw a cat before... Kitty was very friendly so I assume he/she being well taken care of...


----------



## krisngreg

Of course the kitty cat is friendly....it is in the most wonderful place in the world year round!!!!


----------



## mylittleprincess

krisngreg said:


> Of course the kitty cat is friendly....it is in the most wonderful place in the world year round!!!!




You said that right!!!!!


----------



## Beezymouse

oh no!  

I didn't know there were cats on cc.  I've got a huge cat phobia and the cats seem to know it.   

My friends cats must sense my fear and they "stalk" me!  

Hopefully I'll  not encounter any on CC.


----------



## PegIra

I really enjoyed the Black Pear at Castaway Cay


----------



## PegIra

Ooops meant Black Pearl


----------



## PegIra

Goofy at the Golden Mickey Awards


----------



## Louiepipbgeeco

Cats at CC--I love cats. Especially black ones.


----------



## tstobb

The observation tower at Castaway Cay


----------



## Grandma4ever

Beezymouse said:


> oh no!
> 
> I didn't know there were cats on cc.  I've got a huge cat phobia and the cats seem to know it.
> 
> My friends cats must sense my fear and they "stalk" me!
> 
> Hopefully I'll  not encounter any on CC.



I have been to CC 8 different times and I have yet to see any cat. ( and I love cats) So don't worry too much.  If you do see them just keep on walking the Island is more than big enough for everyone.


----------



## Jusacuz

Beezymouse said:


> oh no!
> 
> I didn't know there were cats on cc.  I've got a huge cat phobia and the cats seem to know it.
> 
> My friends cats must sense my fear and they "stalk" me!
> 
> Hopefully I'll  not encounter any on CC.



I've seen them there twice, but they have never approached me. I think they probably just want to bask in the sun without bothering the humans.  You'll probably not even see them as they tend to stay hidden.


----------



## Tink rules

PegIra said:


> We were surprised to look off our balcony and see this as we were leaving Key West in May 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peg





PegIra said:


> I'm glad you all liked my submarine picture as much as we did.  It was something we didn't expect to see.
> 
> Peg



We followed a sub through the Panama Canal with DCL in May of '08...

I'll see if I can find the picture...


----------



## Tink rules

may 2008 - they couldn't have the webcams on while the sub was going through so our first lock wasn't shown online...


----------



## PizzieDuster

Tink rules said:


> may 2008 - they couldn't have the webcams on while the sub was going through so our first lock wasn't shown online...



Wow, I feel bad.  Honestly, when I saw the picture of sub above, I thought "hmmmmmm, wait a minute, I've see this before."  Then Tink posted the pictures that "I've seen this before."     Wish I could have seen it first hand!  Great pics!


----------



## Tink rules

I imagine that they did see the other sub off of Key West.. there IS a Naval base there... 

& that day brought lots of surprises... We were supposed to have a helicopter filming us going through... probably for their publicity, but because of the sub, they couldn't have it... so they took the pictures of us going through the canal from a lookout by the Millenium bridge... 

I'm wishing I could go again next January!!!


----------



## PegIra

Great pictures going through the canal and the sub, thanks for posting them.

I am aware there is a sub base at Key West, but I was still surprised to see the sub as we have done this particular cruise a couple of times and never seen one before.


----------



## woj68




----------



## SrisonS

PegIra said:


> We were surprised to look off our balcony and see this as we were leaving Key West in May 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peg



Cool!!!!!  I remember on our first cruise, we were hearing people say they just saw a sub.  I was so freakin' jealous.


----------



## SrisonS

The Magic and a Royal Caribbean ship in St. Thomas




(Clicking picture will direct you to its Flickr page)


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## SrisonS

St. Thomas....




(Clicking picture will direct you to its Flickr page)


----------



## Nelfamily

PegIra said:


> I really enjoyed the Black *Pear* at Castaway Cay



The Black Pear is the scourge of the seas.   Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## porkey61




----------



## porkey61




----------



## porkey61




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## tstobb




----------



## carmie3377

The Magic and the AIDAvita docked in Tortola last month: 





Here's a closer look at the AIDAvita:


----------



## SrisonS

(Click pic for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## biggdawg67




----------



## Tinkermom3

This was amazing to see out at sea!


----------



## tikibirds

Awesome!  





Tinkermom3 said:


>


----------



## tikibirds

I  this one.


----------



## porkey61




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## LUVMICKEY

Tinkermom3 said:


> This was amazing to see out at sea!



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## madcoco




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunrise at sea


----------



## SrisonS

One of the views from our snorkeling excursion in St. Thomas....





(Click pic for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## su_kraft

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


>



I know that this is the crew pool - but they never seem to use it.  In looking at the dream, this area of the ship will be the teen club.  I wonder how many CM's will miss the pool?


----------



## Disneynutbsv

tjbaggott said:


> Our whole cruise was so SHOCKED and Delighted to see THIS, Gorgeous, Amazing Sunset, on our Cruise back in April 2006, Never before seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> There, did you all have a good laugh?  This was actually made by one of our designers over on the Cruise Magnets Thread!



Thank you!  I love this picture!


----------



## Dyerneeds

Tinkermom3 said:


> This was amazing to see out at sea!



love it!!!


----------



## Dyerneeds

SrisonS said:


> (Click pic for larger version on Flickr)



your pics are amazing!!


----------



## mouse-droppings

Animal Kingdom Villas.  The day before the Magic.







On a side note... Amazon has Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2 as a gold box deal of the day.  (Today only) List price is $299.  The gold box price is $188.99.  A gold box deal means its only good for today or when they sell out.  

Credit goes to photo-matt at lightscameradeals.com


----------



## SrisonS

The Disney Magic Cruise ship is on the right, and Royal Caribbean's Liberty of the Seas is on the left.

St. Maarten




(Click pic for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

mouse-droppings said:


> Animal Kingdom Villas.  The day before the Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note... Amazon has Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2 as a gold box deal of the day.  (Today only) List price is $299.  The gold box price is $188.99.  A gold box deal means its only good for today or when they sell out.
> 
> Credit goes to photo-matt at lightscameradeals.com



I sure hope WDW had their photographers take some pictures of that, too!  It's BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Although, I don't think the people on vacation that only brought shorts and t-shirts thought it was so beautiful!  LOL!!!


----------



## tstobb

mouse-droppings said:


> Animal Kingdom Villas.  The day before the Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING!
> Only hope the trees lived - mine here in SW FL didn't


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

tstobb said:


> Only hope the trees lived - mine here in SW FL didn't


Oh, tstobb, I'm sorry to hear that!  I am in NW Indiana and we have freezing rain and snow all the time in the winter months....it never occurred to me that trees in your climate wouldn't survive such harsh weather.


----------



## gomagic




----------



## gomagic




----------



## gomagic




----------



## tinkmom2

[/IMG]
First time in the ocean!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

The Mickey Pool has seen better days...


----------



## tstobb

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Oh, tstobb, I'm sorry to hear that!  I am in NW Indiana and we have freezing rain and snow all the time in the winter months....it never occurred to me that trees in your climate wouldn't survive such harsh weather.



Yeah, everyone laughs at us when we say it's going down to 32 degrees but wait until strawberries, tomatoes and Mother's Day flowers triple in price 

Anyway, on to better thoughts, wishes and *DREAMS*


----------



## noahdove

The sunsets and sunrises are absolutely fantastic..I will get up early just to see the sun rise and wait patiently for it to set...thank you for sharing these awesome pics.


----------



## tinkmom2

Wow! There really is a net that goes around Castaway! This is from the Glass Bottom Boat tour outside of the Family Beach. 





[/IMG]


----------



## Jusacuz




----------



## mmmears

Does this suggest that the slides may be opening sooner than the summer????  My DD is hoping they will be available this spring...



Jusacuz said:


>


----------



## Homemom

mmmears said:


> Does this suggest that the slides may be opening sooner than the summer????  My DD is hoping they will be available this spring...



I was thinking the same thing.  We can only hope!!!


----------



## cmash95

just out of curiosity, what is spring a leak? love the pictures. wish they had them up on our cruise.


----------



## woj68




----------



## tjbaggott

The new play structure opens THIS summer!!!


----------



## orlandothebeagle

gomagic said:


>



reminds me running around deck 4 lovely pic


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Bikes on Castaway Cay:


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## madcoco

Beutiful pictures everone! Love going back through the pages and only about 70 more to go. 
While impatiently waiting to reboard as the weather turned from bad to worse,




these children didn't seem to mind. LOL


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## SrisonS

(Clicking pic will direct you to its Flickr page)


----------



## woj68

SrisonS said:


> (Clicking pic will direct you to its Flickr page)



Great color and perspective Scott.


----------



## woj68




----------



## tinkmom2

[/IMG]


----------



## tinkmom2

kinda takes all the magic out of it when you see the little boat motor on the bottom of the Dutchman lol!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## SrisonS

woj68 said:


>



Now THIS is great color and perspective!!!!!  Awesome shot.


----------



## SrisonS

St. Maarten, as seen from the Magic....





(clicking pic will direct you to its Flickr page)


----------



## PirateSnowmen




----------



## philatiger




----------



## philatiger

Where it all begins.......


----------



## mylittleprincess

My DD when she went out on jetski with DH at CC. Notice the ship way back in the distance.


----------



## madcoco




----------



## tstobb

The kids door with magnets & fish extender


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Tink rules

that's my favorite place to have breakfast!!!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## tinkmom2

[/IMG]


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## nettii

Subbing in, hoping to book our first cruise soon!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Test Track Boy~ What an awesome photo! That is really cool!


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Arizona Rita said:


> Test Track Boy~ What an awesome photo! That is really cool!



Thanks! It was taken in St. Croix last October.


----------



## PirateSnowmen




----------



## sayhello

TestTrackBoy said:


>




WOW!  The lighting in this photo is just spectacular! A lot of people think you need beautiful weather to get great shots, but frequently the best shots come during bad weather.

Sayhello


----------



## TestTrackBoy

sayhello said:


> WOW!  The lighting in this photo is just spectacular! A lot of people think you need beautiful weather to get great shots, but frequently the best shots come during bad weather.
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks! I love cloudy weather photos


----------



## ibouncetoo

This photo was taken last Friday night after leaving Castaway Cay by my cabin-mate Cheri (NotSoLittleMermaid).





Glorious weather that day!

.


----------



## woj68

ibouncetoo said:


> This photo was taken last Friday night after leaving Castaway Cay by my cabin-mate Cheri (NotSoLittleMermaid).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glorious weather that day!
> 
> .



Hi Jackie 

That's quite a sunset Cheri captured there...great shot!


----------



## ibouncetoo

woj68 said:


> Hi Jackie
> 
> That's quite a sunset Cheri captured there...great shot!


 
Hi back at 'cha!  I think she grabbed Monica's camera and ran to the front of the ship to get that as it was the one time she didn't have hers with her (she just came out of the spa).  Between the two of them I knew not to even bother bringing a camera!


----------



## woj68




----------



## scottishwee35

TestTrackBoy said:


>



Oh it is so beautiful...



ibouncetoo said:


> This photo was taken last Friday night after leaving Castaway Cay by my cabin-mate Cheri (NotSoLittleMermaid).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glorious weather that day!
> 
> .



Jackie/Cheri

when I see it as I thought it was fake like took it by picture but it was real as it look so beautiful as I hope I see it next year 

Scottishwee35


----------



## mammacaryn

mylittleprincess said:


> A few of my favorite pics from cruise last week..



What was this from?


----------



## Kay1

scottishwee35 said:


> Oh it is so beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie/Cheri
> 
> when I see it as I thought it was fake like took it by picture but it was real as it look so beautiful as I hope I see it next year
> 
> Scottishwee35



The cloudy photo does look fake because it's just so beautiful. Thank you all for sharing your gorgeous pictures.


----------



## bbn1122

PirateSnowmen said:


>



This is how I am dreaming CC will be for our Easter cruise this year.  I am praying for great weather.

Your photo is awesome.....


----------



## dvc4life

TestTrackBoy said:


>



That is one awesome photo!  Wow.


----------



## TestTrackBoy

dvc4life said:


> That is one awesome photo!  Wow.



Thanks! Photo is 100% real, just an HDR image. Used 5 different exposures to get the details out. 

Here is the original:


----------



## PegIra

We are booked on the maiden voyage also.  Can't wait.  This will be so great, I wish it was sooner.

Peg


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## TravisSch

Just got off the Disney Wonder yesterday.  I celebrated my birthday on the last evening of the cruise (birthday is on February 10th).  Here is a picture of the wonderful cake I got


----------



## LUVMICKEY

The cake looks yummy.


----------



## Stinasmom

Yea! Your cake picture and post reminded me that the last night of our next cruise will be my birthday too!


----------



## caitlinsdad

Stinasmom said:


> Yea! Your cake picture and post reminded me that the last night of our next cruise will be my birthday too!


 

Been on two cruises and while it was noted it was my b-day,,  never got a cake.  Last cruise even the front line reservation person wished me a happy b-day and still no cake.  Next year last night of cruise will be my b-day we will see if they get it right this time.


----------



## tjbaggott

caitlinsdad said:


> Been on two cruises and while it was noted it was my b-day,,  never got a cake.  Last cruise even the front line reservation person wished me a happy b-day and still no cake.  Next year last night of cruise will be my b-day we will see if they get it right this time.




Tell your server on your first night on board.  Sometimes the message doesn't make it through to them?  I told our server on our first night on board that we were celebrating our DD's End of CHEMO/End of Cancer!  On formal night this is what they brought her:






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

tjbaggott said:


> Tell your server on your first night on board.  Sometimes the message doesn't make it through to them?  I told our server on our first night on board that we were celebrating our DD's End of CHEMO/End of Cancer!  On formal night this is what they brought her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Very nice... words fail me, all the best to DD.


----------



## Grandma4ever

caitlinsdad said:


> Been on two cruises and while it was noted it was my b-day,,  never got a cake.  Last cruise even the front line reservation person wished me a happy b-day and still no cake.  Next year last night of cruise will be my b-day we will see if they get it right this time.



Often you will need to ask for the cake.  Many folks do not want them so they do not always just bring them out.  Anyone at the table can ask if you want it to feel like a surpise.


----------



## Time2go2disney

New Water Slide at Castaway Cay ..................... as of 29th January .....


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## noahdove

What a great way to celebrate your DD's milestone. Prayers that she will remain healthy


----------



## uncw89

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> Very nice... words fail me, all the best to DD.





noahdove said:


> What a great way to celebrate your DD's milestone. Prayers that she will remain healthy



I agree! All the best to your DD


----------



## GOVAC24

tjbaggott said:


> Tell your server on your first night on board.  Sometimes the message doesn't make it through to them?  I told our server on our first night on board that we were celebrating our DD's End of CHEMO/End of Cancer!  On formal night this is what they brought her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



What a great thing to celebrate!!!  We pray she celebrates for a long long time to come!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Time2go2disney

Little guy hanging around Castaway Cay last week ..........................


----------



## Time4disneynow

Time2go2disney said:


> New Water Slide at Castaway Cay ..................... as of 29th January .....




Great photo...wish I were there again!!!!!


----------



## DMMarla07860

December 10th, 2009 3 night cruise
Disney Wonder
Me with CD and ACD


----------



## mmmears

This photo is so beautiful!  I love the reflection and the color of the water... Looks like the slides will be ready earlier than promised...




Time2go2disney said:


> New Water Slide at Castaway Cay ..................... as of 29th January .....


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## szubieta

PegIra said:


> I really enjoyed the Black Pear at Castaway Cay



Haven't been there yet...but isn't this The Flying Dutchman?


----------



## szubieta

tjbaggott said:


> Tell your server on your first night on board.  Sometimes the message doesn't make it through to them?  I told our server on our first night on board that we were celebrating our DD's End of CHEMO/End of Cancer!  On formal night this is what they brought her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



*OMGosh!!  This is the best pic of all...Congratulation!!    And I pray she is blessed with great health the rest of her long long life.  *


----------



## tjbaggott

Thanks everyone who commented on DD's photo.  We are very proud of her and yes, very thankful she is here with us, the picture of health today!  She's an aspiring fashion designer, photographer and artist.  Who know's what she'll end up being some day, but at least she Will BE!  Disney is Wonderful at helping everyone celebrate everything, from Huge milestones down to little ones, and we are thankful to them too!


----------



## Tink rules

Time2go2disney said:


> Little guy hanging around Castaway Cay last week ..........................



I see you found Barry...


----------



## Nette

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


>



Does this mean they are showing the new villains show already?


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Nette said:


> Does this mean they are showing the new villains show already?



Nope, that is from the Golden Mickeys.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Grandma4ever

szubieta said:


> Haven't been there yet...but isn't this The Flying Dutchman?



As stated this is the flying Dutchman.  There was some talk on these boards that the Black Pearl could be brought at some point the the future.  Haven't heard anything for a while so it is hard to say if it is or ever was in the plans.


----------



## Time2go2disney

Just relaxing on Deck 4 ........................


----------



## PegIra

Port Canaveral


----------



## loveysbydesign

A rare sight...an almost empty deck on the Magic...my little guy Ryan seems confused as to where everyone is!


----------



## Grandma4ever

loveysbydesign said:


> A rare sight...an almost empty deck on the Magic...my little guy Ryan seems confused as to where everyone is!



Must be early morning on a sea day!  Love those times on deck - oh so very peaceful.  Great shot


----------



## moochpuppy

tjbaggott said:


> Thanks everyone who commented on DD's photo.  We are very proud of her and yes, very thankful she is here with us, the picture of health today!  She's an aspiring fashion designer, photographer and artist.  Who know's what she'll end up being some day, but at least she Will BE!  Disney is Wonderful at helping everyone celebrate everything, from Huge milestones down to little ones, and we are thankful to them too!



This is something to truely celebrate.  Wishing nothing but continued health to your daughter.  Sounds like she has a great supporting cast as well.


----------



## SrisonS

philatiger said:


>



Awesome shot!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

The Disney Magic





(Click pic for larger version on Flickr)


----------



## Kim&Chris

SrisonS said:


> The Disney Magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Click pic for larger version on Flickr)




What a beautiful picture.  I'm looking out my window at 20" of snow, with another 12-18 inches predicted for Tuesday night, so your picture is REALLY making me wish I was on the Magic right now


----------



## PegIra

I agree, boy would we like to be there. We got about 24-30 inches and another 12 + due tomorrow.

Can't wait until January next year for our Disney Dream Cruise.

Peg


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## TravisSch

On the last night of the 1/31 cruise on the Disney Wonder, I got a picture with Cruise Director Christiaan. Sorry for my goofy smile.


----------



## Jusacuz

bevtoy said:


>



My dd and I saw one of these massive iguanas cross the street in Grand Cayman and it was nerve wracking watching it dodge the cars. It did get bumped by a car when it was nearly across, but it merely stumbled and continued to run. I was so worried I was going to witness an iguana death.  I wish I had had my camera out before it started its journey as it was on the sidewalk right in front of us.


----------



## moochpuppy

Sunset on St. Maartin 1.19.10


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## mylittleprincess




----------



## woj68




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## dclcruzer

HiddenMickeys said:


> Pool at the Radisson Resort @ The Port:


 
OMG! We stay at here every time we cruise! Last time we were lucky enough to get a suite that had a balcony looking toward the docks so you went to sleep and the magic wasn't there but when you woke up it was like it was there waiting for you!!!


----------



## tvguy

woj68 said:


>



Interesting photo, but is it just me, or does the wood deck look like it's in AWFUL condition?  Which ship was this.


----------



## Keira1387

tvguy said:


> Interesting photo, but is it just me, or does the wood deck look like it's in AWFUL condition?  Which ship was this.



I'm sure the deck just looks that way because of how the picture was edited.


----------



## woj68

tvguy said:


> Interesting photo, but is it just me, or does the wood deck look like it's in AWFUL condition?  Which ship was this.



This is on the Magic. The deck was still a little wet when I took this. But I think she could probably use a fresh coat of Thompson's Water Sealer to freshen her up a bit.


----------



## tjbaggott

tvguy said:


> Interesting photo, but is it just me, or does the wood deck look like it's in AWFUL condition?  Which ship was this.



Yes, thats just the photo editing.  I think in this photo, the editing gave it a antiquish kind of effect.  I quite like it!


----------



## tinkmom2

All these years and Mickie and Minnie are still in love!





[/IMG]


----------



## tvguy

tjbaggott said:


> Yes, thats just the photo editing.  I think in this photo, the editing gave it a antiquish kind of effect.  I quite like it!



Apparently it isn't the photo editing....as the photographer posted, the Magic was in need of a little touch up...yikes, never thought Disney would let that happen.


----------



## jordak

tvguy said:


> Apparently it isn't the photo editing....as the photographer posted, the Magic was in need of a little touch up...yikes, never thought Disney would let that happen.


It looks like it's a HDR photo and he stated the deck was wet so it's going to look worse than what it really is.


----------



## tstobb

Image from the Meyer Werft website.  Is it me or does that look like the upper deck of the Dream on the left side?


----------



## PirateSnowmen

tstobb said:


> Image from the Meyer Werft website.  Is it me or does that look like the upper deck of the Dream on the left side?



It is. I believe there was confirmation that you'd be able to see part of the Dream in the webcam view, but not the whole thing.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic at PC


----------



## tvguy

jordak said:


> It looks like it's a HDR photo and he stated the deck was wet so it's going to look worse than what it really is.



He also noted it appeared to need some attention.

" But I think she could probably use a fresh coat of Thompson's Water Sealer to freshen her up a bit. "


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## epcotrulz

nevermind -- apparently i don't know how to post pics . . .






OK - there we go -- Formal night on the Medit 2007 inagural . . .


----------



## PegIra

I love the place setting at Palo's


----------



## ibouncetoo

PegIra said:


> I love the place setting at Palo's


 
And I love the hidden Mickey on the plate (not visable in photo)

.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

ibouncetoo said:


> And I love the hidden Mickey on the plate (not visable in photo)
> 
> .



Too funny, ibouncetoo, I was going to reply with the same exact comment!  LOL  So how about this:  I love the FOOD that goes on the place settings in Palo!  

PegIra - Wouldn't it be great to have those dishes at home?!


----------



## PegIra

It would be great,  to have those plates.  Wouldn't be bad to have the chef come home with us too.  Boy we love the food there.

Can't wait for our next cruise on the Dream in January next year.  Going to be a long wait !!


----------



## Time2go2disney

Pirate Night Buffet ............................. Dessert side ...............


----------



## Time2go2disney

Deck 4  ..........................


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder
December 2009
Some of the Crew watching Oasis Of The Seas dock in Nassau for the first time


----------



## sayhello

DMMarla07860 said:


> Disney Wonder
> December 2009
> Some of the Crew watching Oasis Of The Seas dock in Nassau for the first time


Wow!  It must have really dwarfed the Wonder!

Sayhello


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic at CC


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Time2go2disney

Man over board drill at Castaway Cay ..................


----------



## Time2go2disney

Grand Cayman Tender ride, looking back .............


----------



## sayhello

Time2go2disney said:


> Grand Cayman Tender ride, looking back .............


Beautiful!

Sayhello


----------



## Time2go2disney

Dock Upgrade work for Dream ................ taken Jan 2010 ....


----------



## Time2go2disney

New Garage construction at Disney Terminal ............... Jan 2010 ....


----------



## Time2go2disney

New Terminal under construction ..... Jan 2010 .....


----------



## szubieta

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> [/QUOT
> 
> Does DCL allow you to take photographs and videos at the theater shows?


----------



## pjpoohbear

Yes, you can take video and photos but no flash or external lighting allowed.  So for most cameras the effort of taking a photo at the show is not worthwhile, but with a good camera and a seat in the lower section you can get some worthy shots.

Pj


----------



## szubieta

pjpoohbear said:


> Yes, you can take video and photos but no flash or external lighting allowed.  So for most cameras the effort of taking a photo at the show is not worthwhile, but with a good camera and a seat in the lower section you can get some worthy shots.
> 
> Pj



So cool! Thanks.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

pjpoohbear said:


> Yes, you can take video and photos but no flash or external lighting allowed.  So for most cameras the effort of taking a photo at the show is not worthwhile, but with a good camera and a seat in the lower section you can get some worthy shots.
> 
> Pj



Thanks, you beat me to it.  I was pleasantly surprised that I was able to get decent shots during the show using just a point and shoot camera. I made sure to turn off the LCD screen or blocked it so that the light wouldn't bother the other viewers.

I didn't know you could take video though, I thought that was banned.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## pjpoohbear

It might depend on each show.  I have heard it said no external lighting please and thank you.  I am thinking that it might be the contracted acts no video and the disney shows video allowed.


----------



## Billinaz

Pulling into Nassau between the storms!  Feb 2010


----------



## Billinaz

Feb 2010 (Wonder)


----------



## Tinkermom3

Billinaz said:


> Pulling into Nassau between the storms!  Feb 2010



Awesome!  Just 4 weeks until we can see this in person!


----------



## Billinaz

pjpoohbear said:


> Yes, you can take video and photos but no flash or external lighting allowed.  So for most cameras the effort of taking a photo at the show is not worthwhile, but with a good camera and a seat in the lower section you can get some worthy shots.
> 
> Pj



I got the impression video recording was not allowed.  I thought I heard that on the pre show announcement.  I also saw this in the navigator:


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I have heard at every show regardless of Disney show or contracted act --it says no video taping...listen to it everytime.  We take some really good photos though without our flash.  I have seen people using flash and I find it totally inconsiderate!!!  My DD is a competition dancer & it is very distracting and can sorta blind them causing injury....I can never get over the people who still use flash...idiots I say. 

Love all your photos.  Got off the magic 4 months ago and I am having DCL withdrawl...not sure how I am gonna make it till my DREAM cruise!!


----------



## Billinaz

I know what you mean.  I was going through the Pirates of the Caribbean ride at WDW last week and some dork kept using a flash.  At one point he turned around and fired one off right into our boat and blinded us all...... inconsiderate moron.  Made it really hard to enjoy the ride with the flash constantly going off.


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Time2go2disney

Disney Magic ............. Best Cruise Director ............. Brent ................


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Disney Wonder passing us while we are on the Magic.


----------



## jordak




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

TestTrackBoy said:


> Disney Wonder passing us while we are on the Magic.



That looks so cool with everyone up on deck watching as they pass by the Magic.  Were there as many people up on deck on the Magic watching the Wonder pass by?  That's an awesome picture!


----------



## tinkmom2

The Flying Dutchman isn't real? I don't believe it lol!





[/IMG]


----------



## tinkmom2

I swear I see a Mickey in these fireworks! From the Pirates in the Carribean Party. 





[/IMG]


----------



## mmmears

Wish I was there right now!!!



jordak said:


>


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## TestTrackBoy

Luckymomoftwo said:


> That looks so cool with everyone up on deck watching as they pass by the Magic.  Were there as many people up on deck on the Magic watching the Wonder pass by?  That's an awesome picture!



Yep! There were just as many of us watching the Wonder pass. There was lots of shouting and screaming and jumping up and down. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## OceanLvr

Here is one of My personal favorites....


----------



## Tink rules

I have to agree Joel!!! 

I feel like I was "almost" there!!!


----------



## OceanLvr

You were there...I think you got the first look from Mozart...


----------



## Tink rules

Well... we had to send somebody... and he was kind enough to... cough... volunteer and pay the tab...


----------



## OceanLvr

I won't bore everyone with ALL the wedding photos...Just one more...


----------



## Tink rules

You two are SO cute...   

(and now we know how those floors get so clean...  )


----------



## hgon76

The new Formal Night menu


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## dvc4life

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


>




Great picture!  I can see myself sitting there right now.  Just enjoying the view!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

OceanLvr--- U are not boring anyone. I love the pictures of the wedding.  Wish DH and I could renew our vows onboard..would have all 3 loves of mine there...DH, DD's and Disney..  Just so expensive.  Maybe when we reach 25 yrs...only 14 more to go...LOL  

DW has gorgeous dress and beautiful and DH is handsome as well....would love to see more photos!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

dvc4life said:


> Great picture!  I can see myself sitting there right now.  Just enjoying the view!



 Thanks! I was sitting out there writing notes in my trip binder while waiting to go to my Palo brunch.


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Disney Magic lobby at 1AM...right now!


----------



## mmmears

*TestTrackBoy* -- great shot -- thanks for taking the time to post it!!!


----------



## Tink rules

Nice pic!!! I think only once in 15 nights did I ever stay up late...


----------



## Time2go2disney

Can ya see the Hidden Mickey .......................


----------



## TestTrackBoy

mmmears said:


> *TestTrackBoy* -- great shot -- thanks for taking the time to post it!!!



Thanks!


----------



## jordak




----------



## Time2go2disney

XXXX look of the Magic at CC ...................


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## tjbaggott

Jordak, that photo is AWESOME!!  How did you get the colors like that?   What were your camera settings?  I have a new Cannon DSLR and hoping to learn how to use it before our fall cruise.  WOW, Love that photo!


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, that photo is AWESOME!!  How did you get the colors like that?   What were your camera settings?  I have a new Cannon DSLR and hoping to learn how to use it before our fall cruise.  WOW, Love that photo!


Thanks. Forgot i had it until i was looking for a picture for a photoshop idea i am working on. I have a Canon DSLR as well. I mainly  shoot in a RAW format so it was mainly done in computer to get the colors. Takes up more space on memory cards, but so much more control later. Your going to love your camera!


----------



## tigger2002

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, that photo is AWESOME!!  How did you get the colors like that?   What were your camera settings?  I have a new Cannon DSLR and hoping to learn how to use it before our fall cruise.  WOW, Love that photo!



My son and I also use a Canon digital SLR.  His Caribbean photos are here
http://nathanguinnphotography.zenfolio.com/f771821978

He also shoots in RAW mode and uses Adobe LightRoom for most of his post processing.
The most important thing for any camera is the lens.  Actually the skill of the photographer is first but the lens is even more important than the camera, I think.
,


----------



## Time2go2disney

It must just be me .............. but Castaway Cay just does not look inviting with Brown Water ...................... LOL  



tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, that photo is AWESOME!!  How did you get the colors like that?   What were your camera settings?  I have a new Cannon DSLR and hoping to learn how to use it before our fall cruise.  WOW, Love that photo!


----------



## wcw57

time2go:

which ship was the hidden mickey on and where?  Very cool photo.....

no, it is not you....water looks better blue but it IS a nice shot

Am I the only one who feels the semi-professional, uber-shopped photos discourage the average snapshot takers?  There seem to be less and less snapshot pics posted lately.

I enjoy seeing photos from normal shmoes (like me) as much, or better, than the postcard quality pics.....

that being said, I envy the skills presented in the more professional shots and, someday, when I grow up, I hope to have a really nice camera and take really cool photos, too.


----------



## BethC1952

wcw57 said:


> time2go:
> 
> which ship was the hidden mickey on and where?  Very cool photo.....
> 
> no, it is not you....water looks better blue but it IS a nice shot
> 
> Am I the only one who feels the semi-professional, uber-shopped photos discourage the average snapshot takers?  There seem to be less and less snapshot pics posted lately.
> 
> I enjoy seeing photos from normal shmoes (like me) as much, or better, than the postcard quality pics.....
> 
> that being said, I envy the skills presented in the more professional shots and, someday, when I grow up, I hope to have a really nice camera and take really cool photos, too.



After my cruise next week, you'll have plenty of "normal schmoe" pictures!  I have an inexpensive Fuji digital, but it takes great photos.  I've been a professional photographer in my early years, and I love to do some post-processing, but vacation photos are just that--photos so that I can remember what things REALLY look like.

I do love all the fancy post-processing, however, and I've learned a lot about using Photoshop from seeing them.  They are beautiful works of art!

Beth


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's a regular Schmoe photo. This was taken of the Wonder on our way back from Paradise Island in Nassau.






[/IMG]


----------



## mylittleprincess




----------



## jordak

wcw57 said:


> time2go:
> 
> which ship was the hidden mickey on and where?  Very cool photo.....
> 
> no, it is not you....water looks better blue but it IS a nice shot
> 
> Am I the only one who feels the semi-professional, uber-shopped photos discourage the average snapshot takers?  There seem to be less and less snapshot pics posted lately.
> 
> I enjoy seeing photos from normal shmoes (like me) as much, or better, than the postcard quality pics.....
> 
> that being said, I envy the skills presented in the more professional shots and, someday, when I grow up, I hope to have a really nice camera and take really cool photos, too.


wow, didn't mean to cause a debate. lol Believe me we have thousands and not a exaggeration of photos from last trip and most are very tourist looking. Wife has her Canon powershot that she was taking the traditional vacation pictures and i had a DSLR and i am always thinking of the unusual shot or angle. Especially  on the the cruise when i was taking pictures my thought was i have seen these done many times on this thread. So I may have to take the same angle shot, but i can still get the look that appeals to me.


----------



## BethC1952

jordak said:


> wow, didn't mean to cause a debate. lol Believe me we have thousands and not a exaggeration of photos from last trip and most are very tourist looking. Wife has her Canon powershot that she was taking the traditional vacation pictures and i had a DSLR and i am always thinking of the unusual shot or angle. Especially  on the the cruise when i was taking pictures my thought was i have seen these done many times on this thread. So I may have to take the same angle shot, but i can still get the look that appeals to me.


And there's absolutely nothing wrong with that!  Everyone takes pictures of the same things, naturally.  It's good to see someone else's interpretation!

Beth


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Time2go2disney

OK let's not get off Topic ............... All shots from Disney Cruise Trips are Great ................. Jordak My comment was in fun and I am sure you saw it that way .................. 

Beth Everyones photos are Great ................ I encourage all to post to Picture of the Day  Some of the Best Shots are taken from disposable cameras to the top of the line cameras .. It is the joy of looking forward to or reliving the Cruise that counts ..

Keep the Photos coming ..........................



jordak said:


> wow, didn't mean to cause a debate. lol Believe me we have thousands and not a exaggeration of photos from last trip and most are very tourist looking. Wife has her Canon powershot that she was taking the traditional vacation pictures and i had a DSLR and i am always thinking of the unusual shot or angle. Especially  on the the cruise when i was taking pictures my thought was i have seen these done many times on this thread. So I may have to take the same angle shot, but i can still get the look that appeals to me.





BethC1952 said:


> And there's absolutely nothing wrong with that!  Everyone takes pictures of the same things, naturally.  It's good to see someone else's interpretation!
> 
> Beth


----------



## Time2go2disney

Same shot ............. Different expression ................... Got to Love Technology ........................


----------



## Arizona Rita

Jordak, awesome photos!
I just love that anyone who wants to share, can and will. 
It helps to recall memories or gives you something to look forward to.
Thanks to all past, present and future photographers!


----------



## tinkmom2

What I love about this thread is you DON'T have to be a professional photographer to submit photos. I am here everyday to be reminded of the fun I had(and have to wait a year and eight months to experience again lol)


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's a random shot I snapped on our way back to the ship. A not too often thought about job on board.  Wish I could have gotten these CM's waving at us.






[/IMG]


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

I'll admit that I often feel intimidated by the awesome photos on this thread but I just look at them as a goal. I hope that someday my photos can look that nice! It doesn't stop me from posting my point and shoot unedited photos and I hope it doesn't stop others.


----------



## warrenite

Sunset at Castaway Cay, with the ship thrusting water to get back to pier.


----------



## JackandSally79




----------



## Time2go2disney

Great Shots ..................... Keep them coming ......................


----------



## jordak

Time2go2disney said:


> OK let's not get off Topic ............... All shots from Disney Cruise Trips are Great ................. Jordak My comment was in fun and I am sure you saw it that way ..................
> 
> Beth Everyones photos are Great ................ I encourage all to post to Picture of the Day  Some of the Best Shots are taken from disposable cameras to the top of the line cameras .. It is the joy of looking forward to or reliving the Cruise that counts ..
> 
> Keep the Photos coming ..........................


Of course, not a problem.


----------



## madcoco

The Nathanael Greene Sail
http://www.navsource.org/archives/08/08636.htm


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

JackandSally79 said:


>



I have that same exact picture!!!  When I saw yours I thought "I don't remember posting that on here!"  Too funny!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

This is Donald Saying" I will have my own boat someday"  LOL


----------



## Cheryl726

LOL, that's a good one!


----------



## pjpoohbear

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> This is Donald Saying" I will have my own boat someday"  LOL



And it's way way way bigger then yours Mickey, lol

Pj


----------



## Tink rules

Hey PJ... them's fightin words!!!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Hey, the plans prove it.  Donald's boat is WAY bigger, ha ha ha...  


Disney Dream cruise  ~ Fall 2012 or sooner!

Pj


----------



## tinkmom2

I asked Donald about his new statue when we got to meet him by ourselves on the Wonder. He seems pretty stoked lol!
It's technically not a picture but a video lol!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UISHRa8lScM


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Disney Magic at night


----------



## Time2go2disney

The Photo was taken on the Magic .............. It is the Mural behind the MidShip elevators ...... Floors 6 to 9 .................. 



wcw57 said:


> time2go:
> 
> which ship was the hidden mickey on and where?  Very cool photo.....





Time2go2disney said:


> Can ya see the Hidden Mickey .......................


----------



## Time2go2disney

Getting under way ...................... Sail Away Party .............


----------



## tinkmom2

Leaving port March 2009 from the Wonder...





[/IMG]


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## PegIra

Jordak,

Love the pictures.  I will never do designs as good as you and maybe not pictures, but I sure enjoy trying and I love everything you do.  Everyone's pictures are great as we can remember past trips and plan for future ones.  

Peg


----------



## dvc4life

TestTrackBoy said:


>




Awesome!!!!  Just Awesome!!!

Thank you to everyone for posting all kinds of photos.  I love them all!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

TestTrackBoy said:


>



Love it!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

A bathroom shot! This is the bathroom by Palo, it smelt like oranges! Don't worry, nobody was inside when I took the picture.


----------



## moochpuppy

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> A bathroom shot! This is the bathroom by Palo, it smelt like oranges! Don't worry, nobody was inside when I took the picture.



Interesting....this may be the first official DCL public restroom photo.  Can you spare a square?


----------



## Kurby

HAHA - i took the same shot LOL

dh and my mother think i'm nuts but it was a nice bathroom


----------



## Kurby

i love these guys


----------



## wcw57

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> A bathroom shot! This is the bathroom by Palo, it smelt like oranges! Don't worry, nobody was inside when I took the picture.



my bathroom at home most decidedly does NOT smell like oranges!!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Kurby said:


> HAHA - i took the same shot LOL
> 
> dh and my mother think i'm nuts but it was a nice bathroom



 My brother once took a picture of the bathrooms at the Crystal Palace and our Mom threw a fit so I just didn't tell her I took this picture. 



wcw57 said:


> my bathroom at home most decidedly does NOT smell like oranges!!


----------



## moochpuppy

This is not listed on any DCL excursion options for Key West.


----------



## dsneygirl

DH and I have been taking photography classes and just got  a new Canon Rebel.  This thread is giving me so much inspiration I cannot wait to get snapping.


----------



## tjbaggott

dsneygirl said:


> DH and I have been taking photography classes and just got  a new Canon Rebel.  This thread is giving me so much inspiration I cannot wait to get snapping.



I have the same camera and have just finished one class, can't wait for the next one.  Hoping to be a pro by next October! One thing our instructor suggest for our lens for taking photos outside on a bright day, is a polarizing filter.  This will keep blue skys blue.  On our last trip I had beautiful blue skies turn out white in the photo.  Hoping for a sunny day soon so I can try out the new filter.


----------



## jordak

TestTrackBoy said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## PegIra

We were celebrating our 50th Wedding Anniversary and they made this for us.  They also gave us cake with decorations


----------



## Disneyelf10

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> A bathroom shot! This is the bathroom by Palo, it smelt like oranges! Don't worry, nobody was inside when I took the picture.



Glad to know I'm not the only one who takes pictures of the bathrooms on the ships!!   Very nice looking for a public restroom.


----------



## bigAWL

It rained as we pulled out of Port Canaveral.





Not the happiest sign on Earth.





DD praying for the rain to stop.


----------



## dsneygirl

bigAWL said:


> It rained as we pulled out of Port Canaveral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the happiest sign on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD praying for the rain to stop.




This would make me cry too.


----------



## GoHerd1028

moochpuppy said:


> Interesting....this may be the first official DCL public restroom photo.  Can you spare a square?



*
"Can you spare a sqaure" reminds me of my favorite seinfeld episode LOL*


----------



## tinkmom2

I like how the bathrooms look all fancy until you open the stall door and there is a standard ship potty in there lol!


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## hgon76

St Maarten


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## moochpuppy

Love the shot TTB!!   Was that last night?


----------



## TestTrackBoy

moochpuppy said:


> Love the shot TTB!!   Was that last night?



It was during our sea day after St. Thomas. Got up at 5:30AM to get a bunch of photos.


----------



## vermontgirl

TTB- that is absolutely an amazing picture!  WOW!  Worth the sacrafice of waking up super early!  Thanks for sharing~


----------



## TestTrackBoy

vermontgirl said:


> TTB- that is absolutely an amazing picture!  WOW!  Worth the sacrafice of waking up super early!  Thanks for sharing~



Thanks for the kind words. I'll have a new shot every day from our most recent cruise.


----------



## disney 2010

opps not sure how to post a photo......


----------



## CoreyLe

I love love love all the photos!

One thing that strikes me.. Where are all the people?? 99% of the photos have no people in them. It is like you all are cruising on your own personal ship. 

When are you taking the photos? First thing in the am? late at night? when everyone is at CC?


----------



## TestTrackBoy

CoreyLe said:


> When are you taking the photos? First thing in the am? late at night? when everyone is at CC?



All of the above.

Been up as early as 5AM and stayed up as late at 3:30AM to get photos without any guests.


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## TestTrackBoy

Magic in St. Thomas


----------



## mylittleprincess

TestTrackBoy said:


> Magic in St. Thomas





This is just B~E~A~U~T~I~F~U~L~!!


----------



## Grandma4ever

disney 2010 said:


> opps not sure how to post a photo......



In order to post a photo you must use a photo hosting site like Photo Bucket.  Once your photo is on that site you will be provided a number of codes.  One of them will post your picture.  I can never remember which one so I copy and past and then preview the post, if my picture is there I am good, if not I copy and paste the next one until my picture is there.  I hope this helps.  I am sure there is another who can give much more detailed information.


----------



## hgon76

Trunk Bay-St John


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## TestTrackBoy

mylittleprincess said:


> This is just B~E~A~U~T~I~F~U~L~!!



Thanks!


----------



## SrisonS

TestTrackBoy said:


> Magic in St. Thomas



Awesome shot!!!!  Love the composition and depth to this.  I remember when we were there, the ship was in the spot in front of this view.  I definitely would've tried this shot if it wasn't.


----------



## SrisonS

(Click for larger size on Flickr)


----------



## TestTrackBoy

SrisonS said:


> Awesome shot!!!!  Love the composition and depth to this.  I remember when we were there, the ship was in the spot in front of this view.  I definitely would've tried this shot if it wasn't.



Thanks! I was so glad that I walked up to the front to see this. About 20 minutes later Freedom of the Seas "parked" right in front of us.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## DCLMan




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## TestTrackBoy

Mickey Pool - Sunrise


----------



## LUVMICKEY

TestTrackBoy said:


> Magic in St. Thomas



Oh so pretty.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Time2go2disney said:


>


 
I had a dream they took out this window and used it as a pass through to sell lattes to teenagers! 

.


----------



## Madamx

ROTFL


----------



## Grandma4ever

ibouncetoo said:


> I had a dream they took out this window and used it as a pass through to sell lattes to teenagers!
> 
> .



Just what we need a bunch of Teens high on caffine!!!!  They are active engoung without it!


----------



## SrisonS

The Flying Dutchman....





(click for its Flickr page)


----------



## Evad

First of all I would like to say what great pics you all post on this thread. I'm really enjoying them and can't wait to start adding some of my own.


I do have a question though. Will I have need for my tripod on my upcoming cruise?? Or would it better to just to bring some fast glass and handhold all the shots.

Your opinions please.

Thank you


----------



## Evad

double post oops sorry


----------



## tjbaggott

I could see SOME situations where a tripod would help with photos, but it's not needed.  For me, I plan on taking a lot of night photos next cruise and for that I will want a tripod.  If you've got the room to bring one, bring it just in case you might want to use it.


----------



## ayumac

Here is a picture of Wonder passing Magic, or Wonder leaving Magic behind..., YES, it was truly a magical moment, really, with a little envy (we were stuck until a little before 7pm).


----------



## disneyfool_1202

Testtrackboy- what type of filter are you using on the pics you've recently posted?  Is it some sort of fisheye filter?  What camera are you using.  They are incredible!!


----------



## TestTrackBoy

disneyfool_1202 said:


> Testtrackboy- what type of filter are you using on the pics you've recently posted?  Is it some sort of fisheye filter?  What camera are you using.  They are incredible!!



I am not using a filter but a technique called HDR or High Dynamic Range. Basically I take 5 photos in the exact same spot but with different exposure values. I put them into a program that layers the 5 photos together and the final result is a photo that highlights all of the lighting features of the photo. 

I use a Nikon D3 with bunch of different lenses. One being the 16mm fisheye that you have seen used in the past few photos. Thanks and I'm glad you enjoy them.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Sccrmnky2005

I'm planning on bringing my tripod so I can get pictures of me and DBF on the beach at castaway and a few around the decks without bugging people about taking our picture plus they see my nikon and don't know how to use it. 

How do I pack it? Do I carry it on? What have others done? THANKS


----------



## woj68




----------



## Tink rules

Evad said:


> First of all I would like to say what great pics you all post on this thread. I'm really enjoying them and can't wait to start adding some of my own.
> 
> 
> I do have a question though. Will I have need for my tripod on my upcoming cruise?? Or would it better to just to bring some fast glass and handhold all the shots.
> 
> Your opinions please.
> 
> Thank you




I took a ton of pictures in the 2 weeks I was on board... about 1800 (but that also included the Panama Canal...) 

How about something like a gorillapod?  that may help if you are trying to set up a shot... but I'm telling you... you're just going to keep going around snapping pics...


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Disney Magic at Castaway Cay


----------



## Panther007

I was wondering if anyone could get me a good photo of the Magic/wonder. Making a game, got to have a good transition between car scene, and on a boat scene. A pic of the bow with a little bit of the terminal would be perfect , 640x 480 would be absolutely perfect.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Here is the Magic at PC


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## warrenite

Wonder from the Magic while docked at CC


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Disney Magic Lobby


----------



## woj68

Taken bright and early before the spa opened up.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## TestTrackBoy

Disney Magic at Castaway Cay


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## ibouncetoo

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


>


 

WHOA!  That's one of the best looking Charmings I've seen! 

.


----------



## mammacaryn

Castaway Cay-January 2009


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
March 2009
College Club Group doing Karaoke we did Bye, Bye, Bye-NSYNC


----------



## bigAWL




----------



## TestTrackBoy

Deck 7 - Aft


----------



## moochpuppy

TestTrackBoy said:


> Deck 7 - Aft



Another awesome shot Alex!!   I love this "secret" deck.  We came out here a couple times at night to watch the stars.  We had the whole deck to ourselves.


----------



## #1 goof

Looks like the Dutchman need's leveled back up.


----------



## noahdove

I have waited for the snowstorm we are having all winter, but, these pictures keep me warm


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## bigAWL

Remember the Magic


----------



## #1 goof

1


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## Grandma4ever

bigAWL said:


> Remember the Magic



I remember and grieve the fact that I can't return at least monthly every day!  Great shot!



#1 goof said:


>



Here is your picture!  Seems you missed a bracket when you copied the code.


----------



## Reto

Dad caught me taking a picture of the Magic while docked at CC on the first stop of the 2009 Double Dip:


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## PrincessYessenia




----------



## szubieta

PrincessYessenia said:


>



This is so cute!!!  Please tell me it's in the Triton Dining room??  We'll be on the Wonder April 11.


----------



## dvc4life




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder
August 2009


----------



## dvc4life

Just going through some of my older photos and thought I would post some.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

szubieta said:


> This is so cute!!!  Please tell me it's in the Triton Dining room??  We'll be on the Wonder April 11.



I believe this is in the hallway outside the midship elevators.  You can see it as you're traveling in the elevators, and you can also walk by it through the hallway.

PrincessYessenia - nice picture, by the way!!


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## bigAWL

I guess they thought Googy needed some help.  (I was a little struck by Goofy's scale.)


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

This is the Magic in Aruba.  2008 Westbound Panama Canal Repo.  This picture always makes me laugh because I think it looks like the Magic is trying to hide behind the buildings!


----------



## Reto

Rum Point Beach, Grand Cayman on 11/18/09:


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder 2002
This was Sailaway Party, first one I saw on a ship since this was my first cruise


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## PegIra

Deck four


----------



## PegIra

Ooops not deck 4, but the show Disney Dreams with the Blue Fairy


----------



## Grandma4ever

PegIra said:


> Ooops not deck 4, but the show Disney Dreams with the Blue Fairy



Really you were still correct as the Walt Disney Theater is on Deck four just inside and not the oustside shot I suspect you planned to post.  


Great Shots everyone.  Love this thread!!!!


----------



## tinkmom2

[/IMG]


----------



## Reto

Captain Mickey, my fave character on the cruise passing by after he finished a meet & greet:


----------



## dvc4life




----------



## Grandma4ever

dvc4life said:


>



What a great shot!!  I hope you don't mind but I sent it to my father and told him it was a picture of a nice woman who would love to meet him!!  I think this is one of the best shots of Minnie I have seen in awhile.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

szubieta said:


> This is so cute!!!  Please tell me it's in the Triton Dining room??  We'll be on the Wonder April 11.



Thank you, but unfortunately it is not.  It is on deck 6, midship if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Before








After


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## Kim&Chris

DVC4life....that is one of the best Minnie shots I've ever seen!


----------



## Tink rules

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> This is the Magic in Aruba.  2008 Westbound Panama Canal Repo.  This picture always makes me laugh because I think it looks like the Magic is trying to hide behind the buildings!



I have one just like it... I'm always joking that they valet parked the ship!!!


----------



## dvc4life

Thank you for the kind words on Minnie's picture.  I took it last year on the DVC Member Cruise.  We were sitting at a table by the bar in the adult pool and she just came up and stood there like that.  So I couldn't resist taking a picture.  

Grandma4ever - I don't mind you forwarding the photo on.  Glad it could be used to make someone smile!


----------



## anijac1412

Since this is so popular on this board, I thought I would let everyone know I recently started a blog for DCL pics. There are some really amazing ones on the web so why not have a place to link to them? 

You can find the link to it in my sig! Along with the twitter account to keep up with the updates  I will soon put an email up so that people can let me know if they want their picture(s) featured.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Reto

#1 goof said:


>



Hey #1 goof, was this on the Wonder or Magic? If it's the Magic, then we were on the same cruise, the Western Caribbean Double Dip.


----------



## bigAWL

Parrot Cay


----------



## jiminyC_fan

Gorgeous pic of Parrot Cay, bigAWL!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Disneyfalcon

Wow, I've missed this thread!  I ran out of pictures and stopped looking.  Silly me.  I'm caught up now, and there are so many gorgeous pictures here!  

I toured the Wonder last week and I was able to take a few pictures.  I'm gearing up for an 11 night Med cruise so I should have lots more soon!!


----------



## bigAWL

Tortola - beach at Cane Garden Bay


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Dyerneeds

smoochers for Underdog and his Sweet Polly.


----------



## LMCmom25kids

bigAWL said:


> Tortola - beach at Cane Garden Bay



Awesome picture! Wish I were there!


----------



## LMCmom25kids

Disneyfalcon said:


> Wow, I've missed this thread!  I ran out of pictures and stopped looking.  Silly me.  I'm caught up now, and there are so many gorgeous pictures here!
> 
> I toured the Wonder last week and I was able to take a few pictures.  I'm gearing up for an 11 night Med cruise so I should have lots more soon!!



This is the best shot! I have seen so many other pics of this area, but never a view like this one! It really gives me a better idea of the space as a whole. Thanks!


----------



## mouselovr

TestTrackBoy said:


> Deck 7 - Aft



OK I have to know!! What is the camera and the program you are using? These are AMAZING!! I have to have one - of the Cameras, although I would take most any of the pics to hang onmy wall also! GREAT WORK!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tinkmom2

I wish we could be back there today!





[/IMG]


----------



## Kurby

i'm so very sad.

our local station is having a contest for this saturdays 7 night cruise and i would sooooooooooooo very much love to enter but neither dh nor i can leave on friday 


i know whoever wins will have a wonderful time.

wish it was me


----------



## Dyerneeds

Kurby said:


> i'm so very sad.
> 
> our local station is having a contest for this saturdays 7 night cruise and i would sooooooooooooo very much love to enter but neither dh nor i can leave on friday
> 
> 
> i know whoever wins will have a wonderful time.
> 
> wish it was me



thanks, we'll have a great time.


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## TestTrackBoy

mouselovr said:
			
		

> OK I have to know!! What is the camera and the program you are using? These are AMAZING!! I have to have one - of the Cameras, although I would take most any of the pics to hang onmy wall also! GREAT WORK!! Thanks for sharing



Thanks! I'm glad you enjoy them. I use a Nikon D3 and several lenses. I use Photoshop and Photomatix Pro for HDR processing.


----------



## Reto

Me & Mickey on Formal Night 11/19/09


----------



## bigAWL

Tortola - in port at Road Town


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Disneyfalcon

LMCmom25kids said:


> This is the best shot! I have seen so many other pics of this area, but never a view like this one! It really gives me a better idea of the space as a whole. Thanks!



Thanks LMCmom!!

Testtrackboy that last picture of the pool is especially stunning.


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Disneyfalcon said:


> Testtrackboy that last picture of the pool is especially stunning.



Thanks!


----------



## moochpuppy

TestTrackBoy said:


> Thanks!



You need to do a coffee table book with these photos.  Seriously!


----------



## TestTrackBoy

moochpuppy said:


> You need to do a coffee table book with these photos.  Seriously!



Haha...You never know! Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Disneyfalcon

Another terminal shot:


----------



## delta0413

TestTrackBoy said:


> Thanks!



Or perhaps you can do a coffee table book about coffee tables a la Seinfeld.  

Seriously, that's a great pic TTB.


----------



## tinker1bell

bigAWL said:


> Tortola - in port at Road Town



I love this shot.  Since you have been to Tortola, what excursions would you recommend?


----------



## tstobb

The Dream under construction and coming along nicely!


----------



## Kurby

wow how did you get that pic


----------



## Reto

Kurby said:


> wow how did you get that pic



It's the webcam of the Meyer Werft shipyard in Germany. Can be accessed here:Webcam of the Disney Dream construction.

Another POTD: Me on CC on the 2009 Double Dip, 11/15/09:


----------



## bigAWL

tinker1bell said:


> I love this shot.  Since you have been to Tortola, what excursions would you recommend?



Thanks!  We enjoyed the Dolphin Encounter.  The Dolphin swim looked like a lot of fun, too.  Some of our friends liked the Baths, which you can visit on the tour of Virgin Gorda.  Here's my DD with one of the dolphins.


----------



## tstobb

Yep - saw in an e-mail that they had backed the Celebrity ship out this weekend so went to see if they had updated the webcam and was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

My DD6 saw TestTrackBoy's picture of the pool and said "Is that our boat?"  So, of course I said "Yep, that's our boat!"  And she said "Why did they put a picture of OUR boat on there?"    That's my girl!!!! 

tstobb - THANK YOU for posting that picture!!!   OMG....how excited I was to see the Dream!!!!!


----------



## TestTrackBoy

delta0413 said:


> Or perhaps you can do a coffee table book about coffee tables a la Seinfeld.
> 
> Seriously, that's a great pic TTB.



Thanks!



Luckymomoftwo said:


> My DD6 saw TestTrackBoy's picture of the pool and said "Is that our boat?"  So, of course I said "Yep, that's our boat!"  And she said "Why did they put a picture of OUR boat on there?"    That's my girl!!!!



Haha, thats too funny


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Luckymomoftwo----that is funny cause my girls say "when are we going on OUR cruise boat"  LOL  It's funny how our kids take ownership after a cruise or so...LOL  Cute!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

I wonder if they're telling the kids to say that when they're in the kids clubs!    "When you get home and you look at pictures from this vacation, make sure to tell mommy and daddy that's YOUR boat".


----------



## szubieta

Luckymomoftwo said:


> I wonder if they're telling the kids to say that when they're in the kids clubs!    "When you get home and you look at pictures from this vacation, make sure to tell mommy and daddy that's YOUR boat".



Aren't you greeted at the port as you are greeted at the resorts????  "Welcome Home",  the children just take it to heart as we all  should.


----------



## Tink rules

tstobb said:


> The Dream under construction and coming along nicely!



Hey... there's my stateroom!!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

szubieta said:


> Aren't you greeted at the port as you are greeted at the resorts????  "Welcome Home",  the children just take it to heart as we all  should.



Oh yeah, that's right!  LOL!!!!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## bigAWL

Twice Charmed


----------



## tinkmom2

Let me find some more sand Daddy! 





[/IMG]


----------



## babynala

tinkmom2 said:


> Let me find some more sand Daddy!



What a great dad!


----------



## Reto

The ice machine that doesn't dispense ice - seen on Castaway Cay:


----------



## Kurby

oh - i saw that sign too

laughed at it but didn't have my camera with me


----------



## DisneyTrek

.


----------



## DisneyTrek

delta0413 said:


> Or perhaps you can do a coffee table book about coffee tables a la Seinfeld.
> 
> Seriously, that's a great pic TTB.



I have not watched a Seinfeld episode for quite some time.  Caught one yesterday.  This was the episode!!!


----------



## tvguy

tinkmom2 said:


> Let me find some more sand Daddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Bet dad's still finding sand hidden in the "nooks and crannies".


----------



## Angelhalo

Ahhh warm tile loungers....


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## tstobb

Angelhalo said:


> Ahhh warm tile loungers....


Pic of DW's favorite place


----------



## Angelhalo

tstobb said:


> Pic of DW's favorite place



Ours too!  It is worth every single penny!  And its really not that costly.  On that cruise we did the romance at sea package so we got to use it every day!  We were so spoiled!


----------



## bigAWL

DDs being interviewed on the red carpet before Golden Mickeys.  They were horrified when they found out that everyone in the theater was watching them.


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## Sccrmnky2005

testtrackboy said:


>



wonderful!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## Angelhalo

Romance at Sea


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> wonderful!!



Thanks!


----------



## dredick

Angelhalo said:


> Romance at Sea


 I wish they still did this package!!!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## bigAWL




----------



## tstobb

More Dream progress!


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## ibouncetoo

I love the black and white portion of the show!  Nice photo.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

I really like that angle BigAwl!

Here's mine for the day:


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## princess22

I need to start visiting this thread daily!  5 weeks until my cruise, I don't know how I'm going to wait that long!!!  Here is one from our cruise last July.


----------



## SrisonS

TestTrackBoy said:


>




Cool shot!!!! I never thought about get a shot looking this way.  I've always looked out into the water when on this deck.


----------



## bigAWL

Disneyfalcon said:


> I really like that angle BigAwl!



Thanks, I just happened to be in a stateroom right in front of it.

Here's the very first photo I took on our last cruise.


----------



## Dyerneeds

bigAWL said:


> Here's the very first photo I took on our last cruise.



very nice!!


----------



## Maryrn11168

I love this thread!!  Here is my son with Donald!!


----------



## Grandma4ever

tstobb said:


> More Dream progress!



To me it looks like they set sial too soon and the ship has sunk!!  Too a bit for me to see the true story!!  Great shot where did you find it?


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Kurby

Grandma4ever said:


> To me it looks like they set sial too soon and the ship has sunk!!  Too a bit for me to see the true story!!  Great shot where did you find it?



that's funny

because the first thought that popped into my head when i saw the pic was ohh god what happened.


----------



## Disneyfalcon




----------



## tstobb

Grandma4ever said:


> To me it looks like they set sial too soon and the ship has sunk!!  Too a bit for me to see the true story!!  Great shot where did you find it?



On the Disney Cruise Blog - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/03/disney-dream-update/

Here's another perspective from inside the shipyard, with the bridge section ready to be installed


----------



## tstobb

Disneyfalcon said:


>



Is this the Wonder?  I don't remember Outlook (never open anyway) being enclosed - what's behind that glass?


----------



## ibouncetoo

Disneyfalcon said:


>


 
I can't wait to start hanging out there!  Next year!

.


----------



## ibouncetoo

tstobb said:


> Is this the Wonder? I don't remember Outlook (never open anyway) being enclosed - what's behind that glass?


 
A two story Cove Cafe and the new Outlook bar.  This was done on the last dry dock in preparation for the Wonder going to Alaska!

.


----------



## Grandma4ever

tstobb said:


> Is this the Wonder?  I don't remember Outlook (never open anyway) being enclosed - what's behind that glass?



That is the Wonder.  One of the improvments made in the last dry dock.  I am hoping for the same when the Magic goes into Dry Dock this year.  We cruise on her again right after.  Since I have not see it yet I can not addess anything about the change.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

tstobb said:


> Is this the Wonder?  I don't remember Outlook (never open anyway) being enclosed - what's behind that glass?



Yep, sorry, I meant to put that in my post.  They enclosed Cove Cafe, a spiral staircase, and a lounge and bar.  It's really nice inside!  It'll be great in Alaska!


----------



## tinker1bell

Grandma4ever said:


> That is the Wonder.  One of the improvments made in the last dry dock.  I am hoping for the same when the Magic goes into Dry Dock this year.  We cruise on her again right after.  Since I have not see it yet I can not addess anything about the change.



The change is really nice.  Nice seating and love the glass all around.


----------



## bigAWL

Tea with Alice.  The Mad Hatter was very confused: he couldn't figure out why he was seeing two Alices.


----------



## CoreyLe




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Disneyfalcon

CoreyLe said:


>



That's so cool!


----------



## tstobb

Progress on the Dream!






Looks like the midship & aft lower sections are in place


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

TestTrackBoy said:


>



That's an awesome picture!  It almost looks more like an oil painting than a picture!  

I LOVE looking at this thread every day!  Can't wait till I can contribute some more pictures to this thread!!  September can't come soon enough!


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## bigAWL




----------



## bigAWL




----------



## TestTrackBoy

Luckymomoftwo said:
			
		

> That's an awesome picture!  It almost looks more like an oil painting than a picture!



Thanks!


----------



## PegIra

We're booked on the maiden voyage too and boy are we excited !!!


----------



## HillSil

[/IMG]


----------



## bigAWL

Very nice, HillSil


----------



## PirateSnowmen




----------



## PirateSnowmen




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## cdfl30




----------



## HillSil

Thanks.  It's one of my favorites.


----------



## sayhello

cdfl30 said:


>


OMG, that's gorgeous!  Take me there, NOW!

Sayhello


----------



## mmmears

cdfl30 said:


>



Gorgeous photo -- wish I could stay there for a week!


----------



## scottishwee35

mmmears said:


> Gorgeous photo -- wish I could stay there for a week!



yes it is a good photo and me too wish to stay there for a week or more 

Scottishwee35


----------



## bbn1122

cdfl30 said:


>



What time of year was this taken? 

Please say April!!

This is what I call paradise!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

bigAWL said:


>



I love this picture of the Mickey Pool.  I don't know if it's the cool colors that we don't normally see reflecting all over it or how CALM and PEACEFUL it looks without 500 kids in it!  LOL


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## bigAWL

Luckymomoftwo said:


> I love this picture of the Mickey Pool.  I don't know if it's the cool colors that we don't normally see reflecting all over it or how CALM and PEACEFUL it looks without 500 kids in it!  LOL



It's gotta be the latter.

Here's one of Palo from the outside.


----------



## CoreyLe

Right before the storm rolled in. We had to leave CC about 2 hours early..









.


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## Cheryl726

Wow, look at all those empty chairs!


----------



## cdfl30

bbn1122 said:


> What time of year was this taken?
> 
> Please say April!!
> 
> This is what I call paradise!!



It was taken 05/08/09 which is close enough to April!


----------



## bigAWL

From the Golden Mickeys.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Not a fantastic picture but I thought it was funny. Donald came wandering into Studio Sea in the middle of Who Wants To Be A Mousketeer?


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Not a fantastic picture but I thought it was funny. Donald came wandering into Studio Sea in the middle of Who Wants To Be A Mousketeer?



 I love Who Wants To Be A Mousketeer!

I have one that's kinda similar: Captain Hook & Mr. Smee walked into Studio Sea during another one of the game shows (A Pirate's Life For Me). These are the best pictures I could get.


----------



## bigAWL

These characters just showed up in the middle of the Golden Mickeys show.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Just back from our first cruise..love this picture of my kids with Mickey and Minnie...


----------



## tstobb

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just back from our first cruise..love this picture of my kids with Mickey and Minnie...



Fantastic!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## sayhello

tstobb said:


>


OK, that's adorable!

Sayhello


----------



## mammacaryn

Last Week in Cozumel.


----------



## PegIra

Nice picture


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Last week in Cozumel...


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## tstobb

Chip hiding


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Island in the Keys


----------



## ibouncetoo

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Island in the Keys


 
The entire day we were at Key West there was NO sign of life on that island?  

.


----------



## bbn1122

ibouncetoo said:


> The entire day we were at Key West there was NO sign of life on that island?
> 
> .



That looks like Sunset Key.  You can stay there....very pricey...but it looks fabulous!! 
19 days to Key West!!!


----------



## princess22




----------



## iluvwdw4ever

bbn1122 said:


> That looks like Sunset Key.  You can stay there....very pricey...but it looks fabulous!!
> 19 days to Key West!!!



That sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## ibouncetoo

iluvwdw4ever said:


> That sounds awesome!!!!


 
It must be REAL expensive since no one was there! 

.


----------



## AbsyBabsy

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


>



When did you take this picture? I swear that is my husband and I and our friends in the hot tub on our June 09 Magic cruise!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

AbsyBabsy said:


> When did you take this picture? I swear that is my husband and I and our friends in the hot tub on our June 09 Magic cruise!



Sorry! We were on the May 23rd, 2009 cruise.


----------



## Reto

In the Mickey's Mates shop onboard the Magic in November 2009. I got one of these Captain Mickey dolls, they're so cute.


----------



## DMMarla07860

College Club
March 6th-M arch 13th, 2010


----------



## bigAWL

Beat Street on the Magic


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Sunrise as we headed into Tortola


----------



## bigAWL

I thought I had recently posted this one, but I don't see it. Sorry if it's a duplicate... Lumiere's


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Magic at Key West


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## bigAWL

Sessions on the Magic


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

Reto said:


> In the Mickey's Mates shop onboard the Magic in November 2009. I got one of these Captain Mickey dolls, they're so cute.



This picture is SO cute!!!


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## bigAWL

Disneyfalcon said:


>


 
Have any more Outlook photos, or an idea where to find more?


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
March 6th-March 13th, 2010


----------



## bigAWL

Flounders Nursery


----------



## bbn1122

TestTrackBoy said:


>



Do you see me in the corner of this picture sipping my glass of Merlot?
No, well you will see me in 14 days!!!!

Beautiful photo....I can not wait.....


----------



## Disneyfalcon

bigAWL said:


> Have any more Outlook photos, or an idea where to find more?



Sure!  Here's a few:


----------



## tstobb

Disneyfalcon said:


> Sure!  Here's a few:
> 
> Great shots!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Coach

You don't see to many night shots ...


----------



## Coach




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Disneyfalcon

tstobb said:


> Disneyfalcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!  Here's a few:
> 
> Great shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## bigAWL

Our Sailaway Party was forced indoors because of rain. It was too difficult to see, so we ultimately ended up skipping it.


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
March 6th-March 13th, 2010


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

bigAWL said:


> Our Sailaway Party was forced indoors because of rain. It was too difficult to see, so we ultimately ended up skipping it.




I wonder why they don't do the Sailaway Party in the Walt Disney Theater and use the stage (when it's raining).    Is it due to the seating capacity???  It just seems like the atrium would be WAY too crowded... and it looks like it in that picture.


----------



## SrisonS

Key West, FL


----------



## PrincessYessenia




----------



## Grandma4ever

Luckymomoftwo said:


> I wonder why they don't do the Sailaway Party in the Walt Disney Theater and use the stage (when it's raining).    Is it due to the seating capacity???  It just seems like the atrium would be WAY too crowded... and it looks like it in that picture.



The Walt Disney Theater only holds about half of the passagers.  That is why they do two shows.  The atium allows for more movement and folks moving in and leaving.  Not the best but better than people trying to get in or out of the seats.


----------



## moochpuppy

DMMarla07860 said:


> College Club
> March 6th-M arch 13th, 2010



Doesn't look like Trevor was the tennis player.  Was he on your cruise?  I see Melody was still the seamstress.  Did you get to meet Louisa?


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## DMMarla07860

moochpuppy said:


> Doesn't look like Trevor was the tennis player.  Was he on your cruise?  I see Melody was still the seamstress.  Did you get to meet Louisa?




Nope Trevor wasn't on the cruise Melanie was the seamstress and Oscar was tennis player. I didn't get to meet Louisa, but I did see her I met David(again), Ponz(who remembered me from past cruises), DJ Mowgli(who was pretty awesome), Dave, Neville, Oscar(again), Melanie, Lisa, and Pearl


----------



## bigAWL

Perhaps the most exciting photo taken the whole cruise.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## #1 goof




----------



## bigAWL

Leaving Port Canaveral


----------



## Dyerneeds

love it!!


----------



## tinkmom2

My hubby and I always want to jump off the ship right there. It looks like fun!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## mkmommy

Pelican Plunge last week,


----------



## scottishwee35

mkmommy said:


> Pelican Plunge last week,



look cool, oh my kids would love it...

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

bigAWL said:


> Leaving Port Canaveral



I met PC disboards meet at Fishlip..

I would love to go back there again...

Scottishwee35


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## PrincessYessenia

Sorry for all the noise in this pic.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## LUVMICKEY

iluvwdw4ever said:


>



I love it.  It just looks so peaceful and pretty.


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Frantasmic




----------



## iluvwdw4ever

LUVMICKEY said:


> I love it.  It just looks so peaceful and pretty.



Thank you!! And yes, it was VERY peaceful and sooooo beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## Disneyfalcon

Stunning, Test Track Boy.


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Disneyfalcon said:
			
		

> Stunning, Test Track Boy.




Thanks! I think it is a good representation of what it looks like in person. Feel like I'm there now...


----------



## Disneyfalcon

TestTrackBoy said:


> Thanks! I think it is a good representation of what it looks like in person. Feel like I'm there now...



Ahhh.  Closing my eyes and dreaming now...


----------



## Dyerneeds

Frantasmic said:


>



wouldnt mind being in that elevator right now.


----------



## tstobb

Holy cow!  Magnificent TestTrack Boy!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## TestTrackBoy

tstobb said:


> Holy cow!  Magnificent TestTrack Boy!



Thanks!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Reto

Me with Minnie on Formal Night:


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
March 6th-March 13th, 2010
Me and some new cruise friends sitting on deck 9 on my 22nd birthday.


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## tstobb




----------



## Homemom

As usual TestTrackBoy, your photos amaze me!!!


----------



## princess22

TestTrackBoy your pictures are AMAZING!  Thank you for sharing


----------



## woj68

Click on image to view it in my DCL gallery.


----------



## ibouncetoo

What to do while you are waiting for the hall to clear after the muster drill:


----------



## ibouncetoo

How to celebrate sail-away when you just don't have the energy for the deck


----------



## ibouncetoo

How to spend a quiet afternoon:


----------



## Tink rules

ibouncetoo said:


> How to celebrate sail-away when you just don't have the energy for the deck



go ahead... rub it in... 

Nice mani...


----------



## Tink rules

ibouncetoo said:


> What to do while you are waiting for the hall to clear after the muster drill:



& you look SO innocent... 

(I see you peeking...)


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Homemom said:


> As usual TestTrackBoy, your photos amaze me!!!





princess22 said:


> TestTrackBoy your pictures are AMAZING!  Thank you for sharing



Thanks!


----------



## Kurby

what filter do you use to get those gorgeous pics?


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

On our way into Tortola, BVI


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## princess22

Woj68- your photos are gorgeous!  You and TestTrackBoy are making me want to take a class or something in photography!  They are breathtaking!


----------



## woj68

princess22 said:


> Woj68- your photos are gorgeous!  You and TestTrackBoy are making me want to take a class or something in photography!  They are breathtaking!



Thanks very much Princess.


----------



## TestTrackBoy

princess22 said:


> Woj68- your photos are gorgeous!  You and TestTrackBoy are making me want to take a class or something in photography!  They are breathtaking!



Thank you!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## huey578

moochpuppy said:


> Another awesome shot Alex!!   I love this "secret" deck.  We came out here a couple times at night to watch the stars.  We had the whole deck to ourselves.



Where is the "secret" deck located?


----------



## tinkmom2

From the "Glass Bottom Boat Tour" 





[/IMG]


----------



## TestTrackBoy

huey578 said:


> Where is the "secret" deck located?



Deck 7, Aft


----------



## bigAWL

tinkmom2 said:


> From the "Glass Bottom Boat Tour"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 
Hey!  Where'd the lifeboat go?


----------



## tinkmom2

They were probably off saving some Carnival passengers I am sure lol


----------



## dizneyfan23

tinkmom2 said:


> They were probably off saving some Carnival passengers I am sure lol



Nice


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
March 6th-March 13th, 2010


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Grandma4ever

bigAWL said:


> Hey!  Where'd the lifeboat go?



They take down and test each life boat each week to assure they will work if they are needed.  One of the reasons DCL has such a high safety rating.


----------



## jajomo0118




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## Frantasmic




----------



## tstobb

The Dream is coming along!


----------



## mfortune




----------



## wld4mky

[/IMG]
Hidden Mickey!


----------



## jajomo0118




----------



## tinkmom2

[/IMG]


----------



## Tink rules

mfortune said:


>



do you have these uploaded to a photosite like Photobucket?  You can then copy them and post them... cause you know...we'd love to see them!


----------



## princess22




----------



## Disneyfalcon

jajomo0118 said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## jajomo0118

Disneyfalcon said:


> Very nice!



Thank you very much


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Parrot Cay


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## Frantasmic




----------



## BELLE16127

We have been on 5 Disney Cruises last one in November 2009 for our daughters WEDDING!!  I have never posted a picture of the day here before but I couldn't resist posting a couple of these......


----------



## wld4mky

Stunning!!!
I must get remarried on the ship!


----------



## Kurby

we've talked about renewing our vows on the ship too but it won't be for a few years 

those are beautiful pictures


----------



## Dyerneeds

Kurby said:


> we've talked about renewing our vows on the ship too but it won't be for a few years
> 
> those are beautiful pictures



we've talked about that too....but after 34 years, i'm not 100% sure she'd say yes again.


----------



## Kurby

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA that's funny


----------



## PegIra

Beautiful pictures, beautiful bride.   Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## jajomo0118

Stunning wedding...was that the ships photographer?


----------



## tstobb

Hmmmm - DisBoards mass vow renewal?


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

BELLE16127 - Those are absolutely beautiful pictures!  I love the black and white picture that looks like it was taken many years ago.  And I love the picture on the stairs!  Very cool!!  I wish DCL was around when I got married...I would have LOVED to have my wedding on one of the ships.  Your DD's dress looks a lot like my sister's dress...she got married this past August.


----------



## dizney-cruiser

love!! love!! love!! 
those wedding pictures!


----------



## BELLE16127

Thanks so much for your kind replies...No it was not a ships photographer...our daughter found this Photographer her name is Jennifer Werneth, and she was AMAZING!!!!!  Young, energetic and her pictures show her talent!!!


----------



## princess22

Your daughter's eyes are stunning in that last picture!!


----------



## princess22




----------



## SrisonS

(click pic for its Flickr page)


----------



## tinkmom2

[/IMG]


----------



## SrisonS

Our rainforest hike excursion in St. Martin....


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Pulling into Road Town, Tortola


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
March 6th-March 13th, 2010
College Club and David and Mowgli


----------



## princess22




----------



## carmie3377




----------



## Reto

Rum Point Beach, Grand Cayman.


----------



## canabrits2

tikibirds said:


> I  this one.



Okay, I was just surfing through this thread and caught this pic by tikibirds.  HOW AWESOME IS THAT?!


----------



## bigAWL

Reto said:


> Rum Point Beach, Grand Cayman.


 
I like that one, especially about swimming under the island.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Kay1

Just lovin' y'all's pictures more and more.

Thanks so much!


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

My boys checking out the Carnival ship...


----------



## princess22




----------



## carmie3377

At the Baths of Virgin Gorda on our 7 night Eastern in December:


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Virgin Gorda


----------



## starwood

The Roy O. Disney suite


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
March 6th-March 13th, 2010
College Club on last night in Rockin' Bar D


----------



## carmie3377

Baths of Virgin Gorda


----------



## lck33

I am finally posted a picture here, which means of course I was there!    This one is of St. John.  The beach we went to on the snorkeling excursion.. Beautiful!


----------



## Tink rules

mommyofthreeboys said:


> My boys checking out the Carnival ship...



Usually it's the people on Carnival checking US out!!! 

Weren't your boys glad they were on Disney? MUCH nicer...


----------



## dta87

The Baths at Virgin Gorda


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

carmie3377 said:


> Baths of Virgin Gorda



Beautiful! The day we went it was overcast and so while it was still beautiful in person all the pictures kinda turned out grey and blah. Just means I will have to go back!


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Tink rules said:


> Usually it's the people on Carnival checking US out!!!
> 
> Weren't your boys glad they were on Disney? MUCH nicer...



They were so glad!!! They were making fun of the flashing lights. I think it was where the casino floor was.


----------



## carmie3377

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Beautiful! The day we went it was overcast and so while it was still beautiful in person all the pictures kinda turned out grey and blah. Just means I will have to go back!



Thanks!  That's right about going back.  Even though we had great weather, I can't wait to go back!  It was definitely the highlight of our cruise.

No picture, how beautiful or bright, can do that place justice.  It was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## insureman

We get a kick out of this sign when we go to Castaway Cay! I wonder how long it took DCL legal to come up with it?


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## insureman

The Magic in St Croix


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

tinkmom----you are so right.....being on the Magic is so much better then being on Carnival or RCCL.  We might be a little Disney partial though...LOL   I couldn't imagine cruising with my family on anything else.


----------



## tinkmom2

The quietest my DD was the whole trip


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Virgina Gorda, BVI

I'm posting these together as they were all part of the same wall mural along one of the roads on the way to The Baths.


----------



## princess22




----------



## Tinkermom3

This may have already been posted but here is a photo that my DH took of the new slide on CC.  My kids LOVED it!  I totally would have gone on it but the water was just a bit too chilly for me.


----------



## Sinderelli

DS10 at Magen's Bay in St. Thomas- so beautiful!






DD7 was pooped out from her day at the beach- notice the sand in her ears!






One more- they were filming AFV while on our cruise. It will air in May. DS was thrilled because he has loved this show since he was little!


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

This photo is from Nov. 2008, but I will be there THIS SUNDAY!


----------



## Cheryl726

Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> This photo is from Nov. 2008, but I will be there THIS SUNDAY!



Lucky you!!  Great pic!


----------



## KarenFL

Great pic, Mrs. Gumdrop!  I think I've spotted the chair I want...shade, book, drink.  Ahh!!


----------



## Tink rules

Think we can get the lady in blue to move?


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

The Baths, Virgin Gorda


----------



## SFD998

Duplicate post


----------



## SFD998

Tinkermom3 said:


> This may have already been posted but here is a photo that my DH took of the new slide on CC.  My kids LOVED it!  I totally would have gone on it but the water was just a bit too chilly for me.



What was the water temp and what time of year was it?


----------



## tinkmom2

This bird on Castway was scoping out our lunch!





[/IMG]


----------



## rbcheek

mrs. Gumdrop said:


> this photo is from nov. 2008, but i will be there this sunday!



me too, finally !!!!!


----------



## carmie3377

St. Thomas


----------



## Tinkermom3

SFD998 said:


> What was the water temp and what time of year was it?



This was about 3 weeks ago - March 16th.  I do not know the exact water temp but air temps were low 70's.  I would guess water temps were about the same.


----------



## Tinkermom3

This is a photo of Blue Lagoon Island, Nassau taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## jessrose18

Tinkermom3 said:


> This is a photo of Blue Lagoon Island, Nassau taken a few weeks ago.



Thanks for posting this pic I am always searching for pics of blue lagoon beach, if you have anymore I would love to see them, also is you have a review of the beach day I would love to hear what you thought..considering this excursion.  I have been on the bl dolphin swim before they had a beach area, I am sure it is beautiful!


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
March 6th-March 13th, 2010
Me and Friends on last night in Rockin' Bar D with DJ Mowgli, David, Oscar, Melanie, and Dave


----------



## pjpoohbear

'Til we meet again dear Disney Magic.

Pj


----------



## Tink rules

I miss them already!!! (Who am I going to chat with at work on Monday??? Monica's onboard!!! )


----------



## Arizona Rita

pjpoohbear said:


> 'Til we meet again dear Disney Magic.
> 
> Pj



DH and I watcher her sail out today via the webcams. Thanks for posting this.
We will see you in 62 days, Dear Magic!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Cove at sunrise


----------



## Kurby

i love Jack's face in your siggy pic LOL

looking all confused at his doppelganger hahahaha


----------



## Grandma4ever

Daisy14'sDH said:


> Cove at sunrise



Love the coloring in this shot.  What time of day was it taken?  Great Shot!!!!  Never mind I read the post on top.  That would have been my guess!  Was so drawn to the picture I never read the post LOL!!!


----------



## Reto

Approaching the Magic on a tender in Grand Cayman.


----------



## Parlay102211

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Thanks so much! That was about the only time we saw the sun that cruise! Well it seemed only to be around in the mornings, I went to the cove that was probably around 6 am and they were closed


----------



## smeecanada

Daisy14'sDH said:


> Cove at sunrise



Nice photo - I can see my seat - wish I was there now.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Virgin Gorda


----------



## Tinkermom3

Enjoying a bahama mama at Castaway Cay!


----------



## tjbaggott

Tinkermom3 said:


> Enjoying a bahama mama at Castaway Cay!




OH I SOOOOOO want to make a card out of this picutre, do you mind if I do?  This Christmas we are gifting my mother a Cruise on the Disney Dream for 2011.  I've been coming up with ideas of gifts to wrap and have her open as the GIFT is slowly revealed.

This past Christmas my brother Gifted our mom a trip to Punta Canta, and she STILL raves about the BAHAMA MAMA'S!!!!!   I would love to make a Card with this photo informing her that she can still enjoy BAHAMA MAMA'S on the CRUISE (she made a comment recently that she doesn't think she'd enjoy a cruise).  Well she's about to find out in Sept. 2011!


----------



## Tinkermom3

tjbaggott said:


> OH I SOOOOOO want to make a card out of this picutre, do you mind if I do?  This Christmas we are gifting my mother a Cruise on the Disney Dream for 2011.  I've been coming up with ideas of gifts to wrap and have her open as the GIFT is slowly revealed.
> 
> This past Christmas my brother Gifted our mom a trip to Punta Canta, and she STILL raves about the BAHAMA MAMA'S!!!!!   I would love to make a Card with this photo informing her that she can still enjoy BAHAMA MAMA'S on the CRUISE (she made a comment recently that she doesn't think she'd enjoy a cruise).  Well she's about to find out in Sept. 2011!



SURE!  You can right-click the photo right from here.  If you need a bigger size let me know and I can e-mail one to you.  What a great gift for your mom!  We will be on the Dream in July 2011- can't wait!


----------



## Erikas4228

Here is the Wonder leaving Port Canaveral Sunday April 11. We sail in a little over 30 Days.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## mindy327

cdfl30 said:


>



Your pictures are always amazing..... Thanks for the wonderful pics.


----------



## autodoc

Just a bump --- found it back on page two


----------



## Kurby

autodoc said:


> Just a bump --- found it back on page two





that's shameful


----------



## Jusacuz

Near Cookies BBQ. I had never actually sat here and looked up until my last trip.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Jusacuz said:


> Near Cookies BBQ. I had never actually sat here and looked up until my last trip.



Leave it to Disney to make even the things we probably won't see cool.


----------



## Reto

This was my place on Castaway Cay


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

The Baths, Virgin Gorda


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

an indoor Adventure's Away party due to rain...


----------



## jessrose18

Reto-love you cc pic, really captures the feeling!


----------



## woj68

The terminal and PC from Deck 8 mid ship.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Hello to all of you wonderful photographers!!  

I remember reading someone's post about how the take their pictures in RAW format and then do some type of triple editing in a program.  If that was someone on this thread, could you please tell me your "procedure" again?  I just finished a photography class and learned many new things about how to use my camera.  

THANKS!!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

woj68 said:


> The terminal and PC from Deck 8 mid ship.



Wow.  That is just beautiful.  I have never seen a picture of the terminal I thought of as pretty, but this one is gorgeous!


----------



## woj68

Disneyfalcon said:


> Wow.  That is just beautiful.  I have never seen a picture of the terminal I thought of as pretty, but this one is gorgeous!



Thank you Disneyfalcon.


----------



## capkincaid

Erikas4228 said:


> Here is the Wonder leaving Port Canaveral Sunday April 11. We sail in a little over 30 Days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Ha, if you squint real hard you can see me on deck 10.


----------



## princess22

capkincaid said:


> Ha, if you squint real hard you can see me on deck 10.



I was just about to say the same thing, except I'm on deck 4 underneath the 4th lifeboat back!    Missing it already!


----------



## princess22




----------



## Reto

Passing a DCL bus as I headed out of PC after the cruise, bound for MIA airport:


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

The Baths, Virgin Gorda


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## princess22




----------



## Luckymomoftwo




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

I took a photography class and have been playing around in photoshop with some of my previous cruise pictures.  I hope you don't mind that I posted two pictures today.


----------



## tinkmom2

Two pics on this board on the same day? I love it I like both of them


----------



## Tinkermom3

*Here is a starfish the size of a dinner plate!  Found this guy at the adult beach on Castaway Cay.  Hoping he will be there in July 2011 - LOL! *


----------



## tink too

Reto - may I borrow your beach chair when we finally go back to CC in October?   Your photo makes the water look so inviting!


----------



## DMMarla07860

March 6th-March 13th, 2010
Disney Magic
Me and Friends chillin in Rockin' Bar D on last day of cruise, we didn't go to Castaway Cay and got a extra sea day


----------



## Kurby

holy cow DM Marla 07860 - you guys have been on so many cruises lately - i'm jealous


----------



## Dyerneeds

Reto said:


> Passing a DCL bus as I headed out of PC after the cruise, bound for MIA airport:



really like this one!!!


----------



## Tink rules

The Magic... today in Madeira...


----------



## Reto

tink said:


> Reto - may I borrow your beach chair when we finally go back to CC in October?   Your photo makes the water look so inviting!



Sure, go ahead! I won't return until the Disney Dream is in service And the water was indeed very inviting. I took this on November 15, 2009 but it was still absolutely warm enough to swim - 76 degrees water, mid-80's air. As one living in a landlocked country, you bet I enjoyed every minute on CC and was glad I actually was on a Double Dip.

Another POTD: The Magic docked at CC.


----------



## Reto

Dyerneeds said:


> really like this one!!!



Thanks. Actually Dad told me to take this one - he works as a tour bus driver here in Switzerland.


----------



## princess22




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

The Baths


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## princess22




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

The Baths


----------



## tinkmom2

Napkin hat of the day lol! Now if I could get my DD to look at the camera lol!


----------



## noahdove

Love the "hat"...just precious...


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Cuba...


----------



## woj68

I figured why not reverse roles and snap a pic of the ship's photographer photographing us?


----------



## pjpoohbear

LOVE the pic Wojo.  I love shots of the CMs, but I always feel like I would be annoying them.

Pj


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## woj68

pjpoohbear said:


> LOVE the pic Wojo.  I love shots of the CMs, but I always feel like I would be annoying them.
> 
> Pj



Thanks PJ. I feel that way sometimes too. I know the CM's are super busy but they're also a huge part of why we keep coming back to cruise DCL, right? I say shoot away next cruise.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Wojo, Exactly, CMs make the cruise!


----------



## Tink rules

iluvwdw4ever said:


>



Could you imagine having one of those condos and having the Magic show up every other week?


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

Tink rules said:


> Could you imagine having one of those condos and having the Magic show up every other week?



Now I DEFINITELY can't wait for our next Disney boat trip!


----------



## HFC1969

woj68 said:


> I figured why not reverse roles and snap a pic of the ship's photographer photographing us?





Thats one of the best I have seen in awhile...


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Tink rules said:


> Could you imagine having one of those condos and having the Magic show up every other week?



Now that would be cool!!!!!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## Dyerneeds

lucy & ethyl at the rebook desk.(thats what i call them)


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## Cheryl726

iluvwdw4ever said:


>



That looks so inviting!!


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## Kurby

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i LOVE that pic.

it's BEAUTIFUL

boy i'm missing that ship  it's looking like we'll ahve to wait until 2012 for our next cruise


do you use a filter or do you tweek it with a program?


----------



## rescuetink

We don't get back on till November 2011 for a Double Dip trip!!  So far DCL has been our favorite vacation!!  We were back on the Magic last May, and this May we're taking the kids to WDW for the first time!!  But I am sooooooooooooo looking forward to getting back on the Magic again!!  My god-daughter and her mother are comming, as well as my MIL and her husband!!  

Is the new play island done at CC, and if so does anyone have pictures of it??

Thanks for all these great photo's!!  Makes me want to be onboard even more!!


----------



## Homemom

Rescuetink we're booked on the same double dip!  Here's a link about Pelican Plunge. Some people posted links to Facebook pages with photos of the new water slide. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2416810&highlight=pelican+plunge


----------



## iluvwdw4ever




----------



## Tink rules

I was always mesmerized by the color of the wakes!!!


----------



## rescuetink

Homemom said:


> Rescuetink we're booked on the same double dip!  Here's a link about Pelican Plunge. Some people posted links to Facebook pages with photos of the new water slide.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2416810&highlight=pelican+plunge



Nothing beats a Double Dip at CC!!  

Did you sign in on the Cruise Meets page for this cruise??  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2304068&page=4

I hope we run into you there!!!  

David


----------



## Kurby

rescuetink said:


> Nothing beats a Double Dip at CC!!
> David





Except a Double Dip at CC over New Years 

I just asked for a quote for the 2011/12 New Years cruise.


----------



## rescuetink

Kurby said:


> Except a Double Dip at CC over New Years
> 
> I just asked for a quote for the 2011/12 New Years cruise.



Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## woj68




----------



## 2littlegirls

WOW!! I love this thread, it makes me happy!


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Cohiba in the Cove...






Original file.


----------



## woj68




----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## rescuetink

*She just fell out of the sky like a gift from heaven at Castaway Cay!!!*





*They love the big windows!!!*








(Yes, that's CC out the window with my DS!!!)


----------



## tjbaggott

That one with your daughter in the air, is ADORABLE!  To get bigger photos, I'm not quite sure how 4shared works.  But if it's like photobucket, it looks like you are using the thumbnail code for posting.  You want just an image code, not thumbnail to post larger pictures. Oh just checked, yes you used the thumbnail code for posting, thats why it's small and the picture is actually a link to your 4shared album.


----------



## rescuetink

tjbaggott said:


> that one with your daughter in the air, is adorable!  To get bigger photos, i'm not quite sure how 4shared works.  But if it's like photobucket, it looks like you are using the thumbnail code for posting.  You want just an image code, not thumbnail to post larger pictures. Oh just checked, yes you used the thumbnail code for posting, thats why it's small and the picture is actually a link to your 4shared album.



*FIXED (with photobucket)!!!  WHEW!!! *


----------



## wendypooh

rescuetink said:


> *She just fell out of the sky like a gift from heaven at Castaway Cay!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They love the big windows!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, that's CC out the window with my DS!!!)



OMG David............. Your kiddos ARE ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   LOVING her red hair!!!!!!   Such a cutie!!!  You better send me pics of them on this trip!!!  

11 days and counting!!!! WHOOOP WHOOOP 

Hope you guys have an amazing time!!!!


----------



## rescuetink

wendypooh said:


> OMG David............. Your kiddos ARE ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   LOVING her red hair!!!!!!   Such a cutie!!!  You better send me pics of them on this trip!!!
> 
> 11 days and counting!!!! WHOOOP WHOOOP
> 
> Hope you guys have an amazing time!!!!



Thanks!!!  I can't wait to go back again for our double dip next year!!!


----------



## disneychard

woj68 said:


>




When was this picture taken, its really pretty.


----------



## woj68

disneychard said:


> When was this picture taken, its really pretty.



Thanks...it was taken 9/15/09 at 6:45am as the Magic approached Tortola.


----------



## ibouncetoo

woj68 said:


> Thanks...it was taken 9/15/09 at 6:45am as the Magic approached Tortola.


 
Ah, that explains why I didn't see any of my crowd in that shot...we were all still in bed! 

.


----------



## kileybeth

Tinkermom3 said:


> *Here is a starfish the size of a dinner plate!  Found this guy at the adult beach on Castaway Cay.  Hoping he will be there in July 2011 - LOL! *



OOHH! so glad you got this pic!  We saw this big guy and several more of his siblings I think at Serenity Bay on the EBTA as well. They were amazing to watch as they changed colors.  And the star fish and colorful fish a bit further out made it a great day to be there.


----------



## woj68




----------



## Kurby

the baths?

is that the name of the town or is it because the water is so hot?


----------



## woj68

Kurby said:


> the baths?
> 
> is that the name of the town or is it because the water is so hot?



You're close on the water temp part of it. It's a national park and popular tourist destination in Tortola. Here's some more info on it.


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## pmoments

Great pics!!


----------



## Nelfamily

Bump.

Mods, is there a way that this thread can be made a "sticky" so people can find this page easier?

Just a thought.


----------



## TinksDH

Nelfamily said:


> Bump.
> 
> Mods, is there a way that this thread can be made a "sticky" so people can find this page easier?
> 
> Just a thought.



Under "Thread Tools" you can "Suscribe to this Thread" and then it will always be in your user control panel.


----------



## woj68

Taken Thursday 9/17/09 (sea day) at 6:05am on our way to CC.


----------



## Grandma4ever

woj68 said:


> taken thursday 9/17/09 (sea day) at 6:05am on our way to cc.



awesome shot!!!


----------



## tstobb

From the Disney Parks blogs











And the most recent webcam update from Germany:


----------



## KevieKev05

A view of the Disney Wonder from the path going towards the "Heads Up Bar" on Castaway Cay (taken on 4/27/10).


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

KevieKev05 - Beautiful picture!
Have you finished your trip report yet?


----------



## KevieKev05

Redeemed&Loved said:


> KevieKev05 - Beautiful picture!
> Have you finished your trip report yet?



Thank you! And, I've ALMOST finished it 

Here's a picture taken of part of the hallway floor leading to Animator's Palate (taken on the Disney Wonder on 4/25/10). I've never noticed it before and I liked the design of it.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

I just posted these to another thread, so I though I'd post them here too. I've posted two of them in the past on this thread, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to post them again. They were taken March 2009 while parasailing at Castaway Cay.


----------



## noahdove

Man o man...you are brave to do this.....very pretty tho


----------



## ibouncetoo

Took me a minute to realize the black spot in the second photo was the shadow of the parachute!

Isn't it unbelievable that you can see the bottom?

.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

noahdove said:


> Man o man...you are brave to do this.....very pretty tho



Thank you  It wasn't scary at all - it just felt like I was floating.



ibouncetoo said:


> Took me a minute to realize the black spot in the second photo was the shadow of the papachute!
> 
> Isn't it unbelievable that you can see the bottom?
> 
> .




I'd have to say that I'd be just a TAD freaked out if the black spot was some sort of sea creature 

It is pretty cool that you can see the bottom though. I think at one point my dad said he saw a stingray, but I don't remember where we were when he saw it.


----------



## Dyerneeds

PirateSnowmen said:


> I just posted these to another thread, so I though I'd post them here too. I've posted two of them in the past on this thread, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to post them again. They were taken March 2009 while parasailing at Castaway Cay.



very nice.


----------



## Dyerneeds

ibouncetoo said:


> Took me a minute to realize the black spot in the second photo was the shadow of the papachute!
> 
> .


----------



## tstobb

Aft funnel is in place!


----------



## woj68




----------



## Kurby

woj68 said:


>





can you please tell me what lens, filter or program you're using?

you're pictures are always soooo rich with colour and i'd love to know how you're doing it


----------



## TinksDH

Lighthouse as you are pulling into Nassau The Bahamas.  Taken 1-1/2 months ago.


----------



## woj68

Kurby said:


> can you please tell me what lens, filter or program you're using?
> 
> you're pictures are always soooo rich with colour and i'd love to know how you're doing it



Thanks Kurby. I just sent you a PM you may find helpful.

Kevin


----------



## JenGC

I just can not imagine being surrounded by water like that. I just can not. Water? As far as the eye can see?? I can't wait to experience, but just can not fathom it. One of my fears is drowning so this is going to be an interesting experience for me. (I can swim though)

These pictures just remind me that we are going to be surrounded by water.


----------



## uncw89

woj68 said:


> Thanks Kurby. I just sent you a PM you may find helpful.
> 
> Kevin



I'm curious as well! I love your photo's!

Parasailing is fun! DS 8 at the time last Aug. 9 now) and I did it at CC and it was AWESOME!!!! We can't wait to do it again! Your pics were much better than mine!


----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


> Thanks Kurby. I just sent you a PM you may find helpful.
> 
> Kevin



I'll take that pm as well if you don't mind. I'm always trying to learn more. Thanks


----------



## woj68

uncw89 said:


> I'm curious as well! I love your photo's!





Evad said:


> I'll take that pm as well if you don't mind. I'm always trying to learn more. Thanks



*PM sent*

For anyone else interested here's some helpful links. I use a process called HDR for my images. If you're interested in how it's done you can learn a lot right here.

Also, here's a list of the equipment and software I use. 

Thanks for the great comments everyone.

Kevin


----------



## porknbeans

Great stuff everyone.  I just signed up for our first cruise on the Dream next March and these photos were a huge part.  Thanks to everyone that posts pics and I can't wait to see more.  I'll also be interested to see the pics of the new ship once it is operational.


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Kurby said:


> can you please tell me what lens, filter or program you're using?
> 
> you're pictures are always soooo rich with colour and i'd love to know how you're doing it



I agree, keeps the pics coming, I love them all.


----------



## KevieKev05

The new Pelican Plunge at Castaway Cay (taken 4/27/10)


----------



## Tink rules

grown ups can go on it too?


----------



## KevieKev05

Tink rules said:


> grown ups can go on it too?



Of course!


----------



## Dyerneeds

how about a DCL video of the day? 
Underdog and his Sweet Polly celebrate their 34th anniv.


----------



## Tink rules

That was fun! Thanks!


----------



## travelgal2

The Pelican Plunge looks awesome!!


----------



## Kurby

A couple of video's to remind everyone of our trips

Cassie made friends fast and they sat to say goodbye to the port









Good morning Nassau








"Isn't she lovely, Isn't she WONDERFUL" (isn't that a song  )








Heading back to the ship for the Podcast Brunch in Palo after dropping Cassie off at Scuttle Cove









Hello Mickey thanks for calling


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

This is a replica of the Santa Maria sailing past the Magic in Madeira.


----------



## woj68




----------



## Dyerneeds

Kurby said:


> A couple of video's to remind everyone of our trips
> 
> Cassie made friends fast and they sat to say good buy to the port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Nassau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Isn't she lovely, Isn't she WONDERFUL" (isn't that a song  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading back to the ship for the Podcast Brunch in Palo after dropping Cassie off at Scuttle Cove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mickey thanks for calling



loved them!!


----------



## SrisonS

woj68 said:


> Taken Thursday 9/17/09 (sea day) at 6:05am on our way to CC.





Beautiful shot!!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Magic at Villefranche


----------



## insureman

This photo was taken on a surprise 4/22/2010 cruise on the Wonder that my wife had arranged for my birthday and our anniversary. It was our first DCL cruise by ourselves without our daughters Mary and Jen. Cruise Director Ray offered to hold the sign up with other officers.


----------



## orlandothebeagle

insureman said:


> This photo was taken on a surprise 4/22/2010 cruise on the Wonder that my wife had arranged for my birthday and our anniversary. It was our first DCL cruise by ourselves without our daughters Mary and Jen. Cruise Director Ray offered to hold the sign up with other officers.



bless


----------



## dolphingirl47

A little visitor on our second sea day during our Med cruise:


----------



## szubieta

dolphingirl47 said:


> A little visitor on our second sea day during our Med cruise:



Too cute, and at sea!  I hope he stayed with the boat.


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

szubieta said:


> Too cute, and at sea!  I hope he stayed with the boat.



At least he has an easy way to travel


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## hobbester

Took my first DCL cruise on the Wonder a few weeks ago, loved it.


----------



## tinkmom2

The only time the whole vacation my DD was quiet!


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Magic at Corsica


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

tinkmom2 said:


> The only time the whole vacation my DD was quiet!



Where was this little shady spot?? Our little one would love it!


----------



## tinkmom2

That spot is in Scuttle's Cove (the kids program) where you drop your kids off so you can go to the adult beach


----------



## woj68

I wanted to "turn the lights on" in this pic so you can get a sense of all the people in the atrium and not just the characters. My flash and the ship's spot lights weren't enough to illuminate the whole scene so I processed it to look like all the lights were on in the atrium. Hope you like...


----------



## NC_Tink

Welcome to Ajaccio, Corsica! April 24th - May 5th Mediterranean cruise


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Martini Tasting on the Wonder, "Problem, Solution"! Lol


----------



## SrisonS

Doesn't this look like fun?!?!?!?!  Taken during our Downhill Rainforest Trek excursion in St. Martin.




(click pic for its Flickr page)

Sometimes the road less traveled is less traveled for a reason.
-  Jerry Seinfeld

Pic Paradis - Loterie Farm
St. Martin


----------



## SrisonS

woj68 said:


> I wanted to "turn the lights on" in this pic so you can get a sense of all the people in the atrium and not just the characters. My flash and the ship's spot lights weren't enough to illuminate the whole scene so I processed it to look like all the lights were on in the atrium. Hope you like...



Awesome shot!!!!  Looks like this was setup just for you!!!!


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

SrisonS said:


> Doesn't this look like fun?!?!?!?!  Taken during our Downhill Rainforest Trek excursion in St. Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click pic for its Flickr page)
> 
> Sometimes the road less traveled is less traveled for a reason.
> -  Jerry Seinfeld
> 
> Pic Paradis - Loterie Farm
> St. Martin



WOW! Don't forget your machete!


----------



## tinkmom2

It's a little blurry because we were on a moving boat


----------



## NC_Tink

Marsaxlokk Fishing Village - near Valletta, Malta


----------



## JenGC

NC_Tink said:


> Marsaxlokk Fishing Village - near Valletta, Malta



Reminds me of downtown Nashville almost two weeks ago.


----------



## NC_Tink

JenGC said:


> Reminds me of downtown Nashville almost two weeks ago.



Sorry to hear that. But this was really a pretty little fishing village on the island of Malta - peaceful and serene


----------



## JenGC

NC_Tink said:


> Sorry to hear that. But this was really a pretty little fishing village on the island of Malta - peaceful and serene



Sorry. I didn't mean to insult your picture (I hope I didn't!!). It was just the first thing that popped in my head! lol But now I can't even look at the cruise ship (which is the wallpaper for my computer) without thinking about it. I guess it just goes with the territory!

But it is really nice and rustic looking.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Daisy14'sDH said:


> Martini Tasting on the Wonder, "Problem, Solution"! Lol



Now that's funny stuff right there.


----------



## woj68




----------



## Kurby

WOW - that's amazing.

do you mind if i make it my wallpaper?


----------



## woj68

Kurby said:


> WOW - that's amazing.
> 
> do you mind if i make it my wallpaper?



Thank you Kurby. 

Not at all...thanks for asking.


----------



## Kurby

thanks

it lets me day dream while i wait to see if when we can swing our next cruise

(ya like i need an excuse to day dream LOL)


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

woj68 said:


>



Is this Deck 7 Aft?


----------



## leelip1982

Redeemed&Loved said:


> Is this Deck 7 Aft?



yes


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

woj68 said:


>



That's beautiful!  How do you get the blue's so vibrant?  The water almost looks like it's glowing!


----------



## canabrits2

SrisonS said:


> Doesn't this look like fun?!?!?!?!  Taken during our Downhill Rainforest Trek excursion in St. Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click pic for its Flickr page)
> 
> Sometimes the road less traveled is less traveled for a reason.
> -  Jerry Seinfeld
> 
> Pic Paradis - Loterie Farm
> St. Martin



This cracked me up.  I've been looking online for interesting St. Martin excursions for our Eastern Itinerary next May but this is not what I had in mind.


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Disneygrl36 said:


> Now that's funny stuff right there.



Thanks, I had a little heartburn just looking at them so I thought I would prepare myself!


----------



## tstobb

The bow of the Dream


----------



## pjpoohbear

woj68 said:


>



wojo, would you be willing to work this or perhaps another of your cruise shots into a 1024x1024 format for an iPad wallpaper?

Here is the reasoning on the sizing, ipad wallpaper

Thanks for considering this, even if it is a no go.

Pj


----------



## woj68

pjpoohbear said:


> wojo, would you be willing to work this or perhaps another of your cruise shots into a 1024x1024 format for an iPad wallpaper?
> 
> Here is the reasoning on the sizing, ipad wallpaper
> 
> Thanks for considering this, even if it is a no go.
> 
> Pj



PJ,

Lemme know if these work. I like the second one better because it's not as distorted as the first. But here's both anyway. Lemme know if they work.

Kevin


----------



## pjpoohbear

These will be great to have for using the ipad on a cruise, Thank you!


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Disney Terminal Window


----------



## Tink rules

pjpoohbear said:


> These will be great to have for using the ipad on a cruise, Thank you!



I take it you will be bringing it along?  

If I make it... I'll have to bring a laptop for work...


----------



## pjpoohbear

Tink rules said:


> I take it you will be bringing it along?
> 
> If I make it... I'll have to bring a laptop for work...



I have been waiting years for this iPad gizmo (or as we call it at the store until we get word that we will be selling it the "Asparagus",) it will be on the ship with me, yes, lol.

Pj


----------



## Tink rules

I'd love to check it out if I go...


----------



## DMMarla07860

March 6th-March 13th, 2010
Disney Magic Cruise
Saw this while sailing on the first sea day


----------



## TinksDH

My DD in front of the sunset on the first night of a 4 Night Wonder  Cruise back in March 2010. She was very happy in this shot, and was pretending it was a fashion shoot! 

[url=http://mikehiteshew.smugmug.com/Vacation/Disney-Cruise-Line/DCL-March-2010/11812782_TY376#834825092_WtDwc-A-LB]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ibouncetoo

Two years ago today DCL made room for us in Diversions, set up tubs of ice, a bajillion glasses, cued up our video and we had the first gathering of...


*The Champagne Girls*​ 





Notice our mascot "Sassy Bubbles" in her Pink Tink outfit!

.


----------



## Tink rules

I wonder if I know any of those people......


----------



## scottishwee35

Tink rules said:


> I wonder if I know any of those people......



lol

Scottishwee35


----------



## Dyerneeds

ibouncetoo said:


> Two years ago today DCL made room for us in Diversions, set up tubs of ice, a bajillion glasses, cued up our video and we had the first gathering of...
> 
> 
> *The Champagne Girls*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice our mascot "Sassy Bubbles" in her Pink Tink outfit!
> 
> .



why hello ladies. my name is Mike, but you can call me Underdog.


----------



## tstobb

Got this done today to prep for our next cruise!


----------



## Tink rules

Dyerneeds said:


> why hello ladies. my name is Mike, but you can call me Underdog.



Mike...You're only allowed to stay if you have a pink wig, a tutu ... & bribe us...


----------



## tink too

tstobb - thanks for the update on the Dream - she's coming along nicely! 

PS - I'm loving your new Donald tattoo.


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

You can see the Wonder through the Terminal Window.


----------



## woj68

Looking up at the ceiling from the atrium floor it looks like there are a few bulbs that need replacing.


----------



## TinksDH

From the beach area at The Blue Lagoon in Nassau, Bahamas: 

[url=http://mikehiteshew.smugmug.com/Underwater/DCL-March-2010-Snorkeling/12198823_L5vm8#868480352_9aoJb-A-LB]
	
[/URL]


----------



## KevieKev05

Captain Mickey and Pluto taking a break at the Quiet Cove Pool!

Taken on the Disney Wonder (4/5/09)


----------



## karentan

great picture kevin!


----------



## tstobb

tink said:


> tstobb - thanks for the update on the Dream - she's coming along nicely!
> 
> PS - I'm loving your new Donald tattoo.



Thanks!

I've been saving a bunch of the webcam shots for a slideshow that already looks pretty cool!


----------



## jjgarv

TinksDH said:


> From the beach area at The Blue Lagoon in Nassau, Bahamas:
> 
> [url=http://mikehiteshew.smugmug.com/Underwater/DCL-March-2010-Snorkeling/12198823_L5vm8#868480352_9aoJb-A-LB]
> 
> [/URL]



Great picture!  What kind of camera did you use?  Thanks!


----------



## TinksDH

jjgarv said:


> Great picture!  What kind of camera did you use?  Thanks!



It's an Intova IC600.  It's a 6MP camera in a waterproof housing.  It's not bad, but it has some serious shutter lag and eats batteries like crazy.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=intova+600&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=2651736135461116489&ei=1-jxS9yuN4zWNaOd3a0O&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCoQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers


----------



## jjgarv

TinksDH said:


> It's an Intova IC600.  It's a 6MP camera in a waterproof housing.  It's not bad, but it has some serious shutter lag and eats batteries like crazy.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=intova+600&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=2651736135461116489&ei=1-jxS9yuN4zWNaOd3a0O&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCoQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers



Thanks for the info.  We're looking to purchase a waterproof camera before our October cruise, and I've been following another thread about them.


----------



## TinksDH

jjgarv said:


> Thanks for the info.  We're looking to purchase a waterproof camera before our October cruise, and I've been following another thread about them.



I would look at something different if I were buying today.  I am most likely going to replace it before our July '11 cruise.  I'd look at the Canon D10, Fuji XP10, Samsung AQ100 or Pentax W90.


----------



## Florida Mel

KevieKev05 said:


> Captain Mickey and Pluto taking a break at the Quiet Cove Pool!
> 
> Taken on the Disney Wonder (4/9/09)



I love this  How cute are they?


----------



## pxlbarrel

KevieKev05 said:


> Captain Mickey and Pluto taking a break at the Quiet Cove Pool!
> 
> Taken on the Disney Wonder (4/9/09)



It looks like Pluto is hysterical with laughter because he's pee'ed on Mickey's chair!!!


----------



## Florida Mel

pxlbarrel said:


> It looks like Pluto is hysterical with laughter because he's pee'ed on Mickey's chair!!!



OMG that's hilarious


----------



## Dyerneeds

Tink rules said:


> Mike...You're only allowed to stay if you have a pink wig, a tutu ... & bribe us...



how about if i buy you gals a round of strawberry smoothies.


----------



## jiminyC_fan

GREAT picture, Kevin!


----------



## tiggerandpooh

To those of you talking about buying a waterproof camera. I have to honestly say that when we cruised, we bought a disposable waterproof camera from Walmart twice and the pictures came out great. I think it was a Kodak waterproof disposable.


----------



## KevieKev05

Thanks for all the compliments on my previous photos! Here's another one:

Castaway Cay (4/8/09)


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

KevieKev05 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my previous photos! Here's another one:
> 
> Castaway Cay (4/8/09)



Looks like a found another wallpaper for my computer


----------



## pxlbarrel

That really is a magnificent ship, isn't it.


----------



## dizneyfan23

pxlbarrel said:


> That really is a magnificent ship, isn't it.



Yeah, and the Wonder is nice too.


----------



## woj68




----------



## Tink rules

Dyerneeds said:


> how about if i buy you gals a round of strawberry smoothies.



We will take it under advisement...


----------



## mrp4352

tstobb said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've been saving a bunch of the webcam shots for a slideshow that already looks pretty cool!



Would you mind sharing when you're done?  I know I've wished a couple of times that I had thought to capture those shots each week...


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

mrp4352 said:


> Would you mind sharing when you're done?  I know I've wished a couple of times that I had thought to capture those shots each week...



Me too please!


----------



## Dyerneeds

Tink rules said:


> We will take it under advisement...


----------



## Erikas4228




----------



## JenGC

Coolness! Do you have to pay to get into Pelican's Plunge? I assumed there was no fee, but it was pointed out by a friend that you have to pay to rent paddle boats and bikes so there might be a fee for this too.

Thanks!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

My favorite picture from our recent cruise. We were in Tunisia, Africa.


----------



## Keira1387

JenGC said:


> Coolness! Do you have to pay to get into Pelican's Plunge? I assumed there was no fee, but it was pointed out by a friend that you have to pay to rent paddle boats and bikes so there might be a fee for this too.
> 
> Thanks!



There are no fees to ride the slide.


----------



## JenGC

Keira1387 said:


> There are no fees to ride the slide.



WOOT!! 

Thanks


----------



## JenGC

Disneyfalcon said:


> My favorite picture from our recent cruise.



That's awesome! Where were you? I dont think Port Canaveral has camels


----------



## Disneyfalcon

JenGC said:


> That's awesome! Where were you? I dont think Port Canaveral has camels



Not that I've seen.

It was in Tunisia, Africa!  I need to edit my first post...


----------



## Tink rules

Dyerneeds said:


>



It may be a while... As we have had small gatherings, but the majority of the CG's will be on the B@B LA/Alaska... I will bring it up at that meeting...   (if we have a quorum...) (and if we have time after the tastings...) (and might I suggest a membership into the "Lost Boys Beer Club"????  They don't make you wear tiaras...


----------



## pxlbarrel

Disneyfalcon said:


> Not that I've seen.
> 
> It was in Tunisia, Africa!  I need to edit my first post...



Ohhhhh...how much did that photo cost you?  I wanna do that!!!!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

pxlbarrel said:


> Ohhhhh...how much did that photo cost you?  I wanna do that!!!!



I took the photo, so technically it was free!  It did cost us two euros for the camel ride.


----------



## pxlbarrel

Disneyfalcon said:


> I took the photo, so technically it was free!  It did cost us two euros for the camel ride.



Ohhh, I am SO DOING THAT next year.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Does Disney go to Africa?  That's awesome!


----------



## Disneyfalcon

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Does Disney go to Africa?  That's awesome!



They started this summer.


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Never go anywhere without survival Gear, and as far as I could tell I would of been the only one on our Lifeboat to have any emergency provisions!


----------



## tstobb

Redeemed&Loved said:


> Me too please!



No problem.  I missed some of the early ones but they are updated every Monday


----------



## pjpoohbear

Daisy14'sDH said:


> Never go anywhere without survival Gear, and as far as I could tell I would of been the only one on our Lifeboat to have any emergency provisions!



I love it the photo, you can read so much into his expression, lol.  "Keep away from MY provisions!"


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

pjpoohbear said:


> I love it the photo, you can read so much into his expression, lol.  "Keep away from MY provisions!"



As an added bonus its with lime! As we all know, fruit would help stave off the ill effects of scurvy!


----------



## TinksDH

Here's the friendly Castway Cay Island Cat!

[url=http://mikehiteshew.smugmug.com/Vacation/Disney-Cruise-Line/DCL-March-2010/11812782_TY376#861376562_qKWpG-A-LB]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Keira1387

TinksDH said:


> Here's the friendly Castway Cay Island Cat!
> 
> [url=http://mikehiteshew.smugmug.com/Vacation/Disney-Cruise-Line/DCL-March-2010/11812782_TY376#861376562_qKWpG-A-LB]
> 
> [/URL]




Aww, how cute!


----------



## KevieKev05

Drinks, anyone? 

Taken on Castaway Cay (4/8/09)


----------



## kennedyparalegal

Is that water out in front of the chairs?


----------



## DMMarla07860

March 6th-March 13th, 2010
Last Morning Before Leaving Ship


----------



## dredick

KevieKev05 said:


> Drinks, anyone?
> 
> Taken on Castaway Cay (4/8/09)


Is this the bar at the adult beach? funny, we spent so much time at this bar and never noticed the name!


----------



## KevieKev05

dredick said:


> Is this the bar at the adult beach? funny, we spent so much time at this bar and never noticed the name!



It sure is!


----------



## lborne

3 photo composite taken at Animators during the course of the meal.


----------



## Tink rules

Very cool!


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## Redeemed&Loved

TestTrackBoy said:


>



Nice pic! Or is it a pic of a painting?


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Redeemed&Loved said:


> Nice pic! Or is it a pic of a painting?



Thank! It's a photograph... woke up extra early to get the sunrise and make sure there wasn't anyone around.


----------



## JenGC

TestTrackBoy said:


> Thank! It's a photograph... woke up extra early to get the sunrise and make sure there wasn't anyone around.



Wow. That's amazing! I am going to try to do that on my trip...I said TRY!!


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

TestTrackBoy said:


> Thank! It's a photograph... woke up extra early to get the sunrise and make sure there wasn't anyone around.



Your welcome! Looks like you even got a "hidden Mickey" in the clouds!


----------



## realfam

TestTrackBoy said:


>



Wow, great photo     Please share how you did it...setting etc


----------



## realfam

TestTrackBoy said:


>



Wow, great photo     Please share how you did it...setting etc


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Looks like a Fisheye, done HDR, with the colour and contrast cranked... very nice!


----------



## ymchavez

LOVE the pictures!  Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
March 6th-March 13th, 2010
Deck 5


----------



## jjgarv

Daisy14'sDH said:


> Looks like a Fisheye, done HDR, with the colour and contrast cranked... very nice!



How do you get the 'Fisheye' effect?  That's very cool and I'd like to try it.


----------



## stlkeeler

You have to have a special lens.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

DMMarla07860 said:


> Disney Magic
> March 6th-March 13th, 2010
> Deck 5



Thanks for that photo - the corridors are much wider than I thought they would be


----------



## jjgarv

stlkeeler said:


> You have to have a special lens.[/QUOTE
> 
> Found them...and they aren't cheap!  Guess this will go on my birthday wish list.


----------



## tstobb

The Dream, ready for her rhinoplasty!


----------



## TheLionKing

Cruising towards Grand Cayman Island.


----------



## KevieKev05

*TheLionKing*: Absolutely GORGEOUS! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ibouncetoo

eeyorefanuk said:


> Thanks for that photo - the corridors are much wider than I thought they would be


 
Notice the low celing.  They did that deliberately, as Deck 5 is where the kids clubs are and they wanted children to feel 'bigger' on 'their' deck!


(Also, the CABIN corridors are much narrower)

.


----------



## TinksDH

TheLionKing said:


> Cruising towards Grand Cayman Island.



VERY nice!


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

TinksDH said:


> VERY nice!



Yes, that's beautiful!


----------



## closetmickey

ibouncetoo said:


> Notice the low celing.  They did that deliberately, as Deck 5 is where the kids clubs are and they wanted children to feel 'bigger' on 'their' deck!
> 
> 
> (Also, the CABIN corridors are much narrower)
> 
> .



Interesting tidbit! I remember the ceilings being low.....  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MooksterL1

woj68 said:


>



Love the HDR processing on your photos!


----------



## MooksterL1

TheLionKing said:


> Cruising towards Grand Cayman Island.



This is truly stunning.


----------



## tstobb

TheLionKing said:


> Cruising towards Grand Cayman Island.
> 
> AMAZING!


----------



## woj68




----------



## JenGC

Amazing! My daughter said it looked like something from Survivor LOL


----------



## dolphingirl47

woj68 said:


>



That is truly gorgeous.

Corinna


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## MrGLWatson

TheLionKing said:


> Cruising towards Grand Cayman Island.



some really fantastic photos. 
Can you share some info on how you have managed to get some of the effects with the colours?
Gary


----------



## tjbaggott

MrGLWatson said:


> some really fantastic photos.
> Can you share some info on how you have managed to get some of the effects with the colours?
> Gary



Thats HDR photograhy!  Awesome, isn't it?  Here's a link to a great site that explains all about HDR photography:
http://www.stuckincustoms.com//hdr-photography/


----------



## DMMarla07860

March 6th-March 13th, 2010
Disney Magic
Atrium


----------



## sayhello

pjpoohbear said:


> I have been waiting years for this iPad gizmo (or as we call it at the store until we get word that we will be selling it the "Asparagus",) it will be on the ship with me, yes, lol.
> 
> Pj


The iPad saved my cruise!!!!  My camera memory card died on the last day of the cruise.  Thankfully, I'd backed up everything but the last 2 days to the iPad!  I LOVE it!  (Plus it was great for the long flights!)



NC_Tink said:


> Welcome to Ajaccio, Corsica! April 24th - May 5th Mediterranean cruise





Disneyfalcon said:


> My favorite picture from our recent cruise. We were in Tunisia, Africa.



Disneyfalcon, NC_Tink, have you posted Trip Reports???? 



Disneyfalcon said:


> I took the photo, so technically it was free!  It did cost us two euros for the camel ride.


_Two_ euros???? They charged us TEN last week!  Talk about inflation.

Sayhello


----------



## tolemommy

TheLionKing said:


> Cruising towards Grand Cayman Island.



Beautiful sky line capture.  Thanks for sharing.  I hope the Grand Cayman is just as beautiful next March.


----------



## dolphingirl47

sayhello said:


> The iPad saved my cruise!!!!  My camera memory card died on the last day of the cruise.  Thankfully, I'd backed up everything but the last 2 days to the iPad!  I LOVE it!  (Plus it was great for the long flights!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfalcon, NC_Tink, have you posted Trip Reports????
> 
> _Two_ euros???? They charged us TEN last week!  Talk about inflation.
> 
> Sayhello



I was on the same cruise as Disneyfalcon and NC_Tink and my trip report with loads of photos is linked in my signature under Magical Mystery Tour.

Corinna


----------



## disneydreamer94

TestTrackBoy said:


>



Love your photos Test Track Boy! I see you are going on the maiden voyage of the Dream... please post some of your photos when you return!  I have to wait until November 2011 to see the Dream myself ...your photos are sure to keep me happy in the meantime!   Keep up the amazing artistry!


----------



## tstobb

Block 80, last one, is attached to the Dream!


----------



## anetnmike

can't wait to see her in person!


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

tstobb said:


> Block 80, last one, is attached to the Dream!



Cant wait!!! Exctement is growing!!!


----------



## Tink rules

She's a beauty!


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

^^ Oh Yeah! Very exciting indeed!


----------



## giftcard

Love all the pics!!!!!  I want to play too!  

This is Cozumel, November 2009.  Not taken on a Disney cruise, but still a gorgeous tropical location and a DCL port of call (I believe).


----------



## akl432

giftcard said:


> Love all the pics!!!!!  I want to play too!
> 
> This is Cozumel, November 2009.  Not taken on a Disney cruise, but still a gorgeous tropical location and a DCL port of call (I believe).




What a beautiful photo!  What beach is this?


----------



## giftcard

akl432 said:


> What a beautiful photo!  What beach is this?



Thanks!!!  This was taken at Nachi Cocom (Cocum?) -- it's about a 10-15 min taxi ride from the pier.  It was gorgeous and the food was awesome but there were huge flesh eating flies that bothered us for most of the day.  I learned about Nachi on Cruise Critic and I'm happy to report that although others have encountered the same flies most people haven't.


----------



## akl432

giftcard said:


> Thanks!!!  This was taken at Nachi Cocom (Cocum?) -- it's about a 10-15 min taxi ride from the pier.  It was gorgeous and the food was awesome but there were huge flesh eating flies that bothered us for most of the day.  I learned about Nachi on Cruise Critic and I'm happy to report that although others have encountered the same flies most people haven't.



Thanks!  We'll have to look into it for our October cruise.  I love beautiful beaches, and this one looks so inviting!  I am trying to find beaches similar to Castaway Cay for our port days (tough, I know, but I can try, can't I?)


----------



## myDISboards

*Disney photo:*


----------



## JenGC

myDISboards said:


> *Disney photo:*



HOW did you get that picture?? Looks like it was taken from an airplane!


----------



## JanDave

giftcard said:


> Thanks!!!  This was taken at Nachi Cocom (Cocum?) -- it's about a 10-15 min taxi ride from the pier.  It was gorgeous and the food was awesome but there were huge flesh eating flies that bothered us for most of the day.  I learned about Nachi on Cruise Critic and I'm happy to report that although others have encountered the same flies most people haven't.



Love going to Nachi!  Been there twice, both on DCL cruises.  Beautiful views, great food and drinks.  Hope to go there again.

Jan


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

That is very good!


----------



## myDISboards

myDISboards said:


> *Disney photo:*





JenGC said:


> HOW did you get that picture?? Looks like it was taken from an airplane!



I stated "Disney Photo".....photo credit: Disney media
Thank you!


----------



## JenGC

myDISboards said:


> I stated "Disney Photo".....photo credit: Disney media
> Thank you!



Oh I saw "Disney Photo" but assumed you meant a photo you took of something Disney. I was really impressed! LOL


----------



## rescuetink

tstobb said:


> Block 80, last one, is attached to the Dream!



WOW!!!  Where did you get that photo??  

The only ones I found were here  ------>  http://www.meyerwerft.de/page.asp?lang=e&main=2&subs=0&did=826


----------



## pjpoohbear

The official disney blog posted photos this week.

pj


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

myDISboards said:


> I stated "Disney Photo".....photo credit: Disney media
> Thank you!



Thats kinda cheating and "borrowing" someone elses work to post in a thread that is generally used to post ones "own" photos... just my two cents...


----------



## pjpoohbear

Daisy14'sDH said:


> Thats kinda cheating and "borrowing" someone elses work to post in a thread that is generally used to post ones "own" photos... just my two cents...



This topic has been addressed by the moderators.  It is approved.


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

pjpoohbear said:


> This topic has been addressed by the moderators.  It is approved.



My last post ever on the subject, It still doesnt make it right....


----------



## lborne

I've not gone through all the pages on this thread, but I bet this has not been photographed before....


----------



## emilyann415

lborne said:


> I've not gone through all the pages on this thread, but I bet this has not been photographed before....



Sorry to burst your bubble, but I've seen it in a few trip reports.  Those DISers have a picture of every inch of each ship....


----------



## Grandma4ever

Daisy14'sDH said:


> My last post ever on the subject, It still doesnt make it right....



I for one enjoy all the pictures that are posted.  It allows me to see more without seaching the web.  I guess this is a thank you to all who post both their own work and that which is borrowed.


----------



## bsgjunkie

Morning in Malta - 11 day Med Cruise.


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

bsgjunkie said:


> Morning in Malta - 11 day Med Cruise.



Cool picture - feels like I'm just waking up...


----------



## ibouncetoo

emilyann415 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but I've seen it in a few trip reports. Those DISers have a picture of every inch of each ship....


 
Yeh...I just saw it in *lborne's* trip report! (which is a GREAT one, btw!) 

.

.


----------



## scottishwee35

TheLionKing said:


> Cruising towards Grand Cayman Island.



beautiful photo and it bring my memories back while we were on crusing at PC...



Disneyfalcon said:


> My favorite picture from our recent cruise. We were in Tunisia, Africa.



That is cool and Hope you put it in the frame...

Scottishwee35


----------



## woj68




----------



## PirateSnowmen

Sailing out of Port Canaveral


----------



## rescuetink

Daisy14'sDH said:


> Thats kinda cheating and "borrowing" someone elses work to post in a thread that is generally used to post ones "own" photos... just my two cents...





pjpoohbear said:


> This topic has been addressed by the moderators.  It is approved.





Daisy14'sDH said:


> My last post ever on the subject, It still doesnt make it right....





Grandma4ever said:


> I for one enjoy all the pictures that are posted.  It allows me to see more without seaching the web.  I guess this is a thank you to all who post both their own work and that which is borrowed.



Ok, so I scrounged through the couch and I found my 2 cents to add here!!!

I love all the picture that are posted here, and I save MANY of them to look at later, or for my DW to use in her photo scrapbooks (and I love woj68's, their incredible and something I'll never do).  However, photo's like the one that started this discussion and great to have, and a photo that I never saw before it was posted here, so I appreciate someone posting it here!!! 

Sooooooooooooooooooooo that being said, I say as long as you don't take credit for something that is not your own work, and you haven't seen it previously posted here, I say share it with the rest of us!!  

Thanks all for the fantastic pictures, November 2011 is SO FAR AWAY!!!!


----------



## JenGC

PirateSnowmen said:


> Sailing out of Port Canaveral



THIS is the picture I want to see the most (in person that is)!! What's with all the fish? Does that happen all the time?


----------



## Homemom

> November 2011 is SO FAR AWAY!!!!



I heard that!



JenGC said:


> THIS is the picture I want to see the most (in person that is)!! What's with all the fish? Does that happen all the time?



We had several dolphins jumping and playing as we sailed away, but I didn't get any decent photos of them.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

JenGC said:


> THIS is the picture I want to see the most (in person that is)!! What's with all the fish? Does that happen all the time?



Those aren't fish - they're birds. Makes you realize just how large the Magic & Wonder really are 



Homemom said:


> I heard that!
> 
> 
> 
> We had several dolphins jumping and playing as we sailed away, but I didn't get any decent photos of them.



I've seen dolphins in Port too. We've seen them jumping out of the water before the ship even leaves. I haven't gotten a picture of them yet, either.


----------



## Roveer

woj68 said:


> The Magic in St. Thomas



Amazing.  I tiltshifted almost the same pictures


----------



## Disneyfalcon

sayhello said:


> Disneyfalcon, NC_Tink, have you posted Trip Reports????
> 
> _Two_ euros???? They charged us TEN last week!  Talk about inflation.
> 
> Sayhello



They asked for ten at first.  We told them, truthfully, that we didn't have it.

I have written a very long trip report for another board.  I don't know if it is kosher to repost?



scottishwee35 said:


> That is cool and Hope you put it in the frame...:thumbs up
> Scottishwee35



Not yet!  I will though!


----------



## woj68

Roveer said:


> Amazing.  I tiltshifted almost the same pictures



Haha...great job! I think like yours better.


----------



## JenGC

Homemom said:


> I heard that!
> 
> 
> 
> We had several dolphins jumping and playing as we sailed away, but I didn't get any decent photos of them.



Those are DOLPHINS?!!?! You have got to be kidding me. They do that in the ports? I have heard of them playing at sea but not at the ports! And MAN! that does make the ship amazingly big!! Wow. I am still shocked.


----------



## sayhello

Disneyfalcon said:


> They asked for ten at first.  We told them, truthfully, that we didn't have it.
> 
> I have written a very long trip report for another board.  I don't know if it is kosher to repost?
> 
> Not yet!  I will though!


Ah, bargaining.    The national sport!

I don't think there's any problem posting a link to your report that is elsewhere.  I've seen people post links to other boards & their blogs all the time!

Sayhello


----------



## closetmickey

Roveer said:


> Amazing.  I tiltshifted almost the same pictures



What is "tiltshift"?  The Magic looks like a model!  Beautiful photos.....


----------



## PirateSnowmen

JenGC said:


> Those are DOLPHINS?!!?! You have got to be kidding me. They do that in the ports? I have heard of them playing at sea but not at the ports! And MAN! that does make the ship amazingly big!! Wow. I am still shocked.



No, they aren't dolphins. They're birds. 

There are dolphins in the port, but those are birds. Definitely birds


----------



## woj68

closetmickey said:


> What is "tiltshift"?  The Magic looks like a model!  Beautiful photos.....



Tilt-shift photography is a creative and unique type of photography in which the camera is manipulated so that a life-sized location or subject looks like a miniature-scale model.

You can see more here at 50 Beautiful Examples of Tilt-Shift Photography


----------



## Disneyfalcon

sayhello said:


> Ah, bargaining.    The national sport!
> 
> I don't think there's any problem posting a link to your report that is elsewhere.  I've seen people post links to other boards & their blogs all the time!
> 
> Sayhello



Bargaining, of course!! 

Should I link it here?  I don't want to get in trouble, but there are a gabazillion pictures!


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

woj68 said:


> Tilt-shift photography is a creative and unique type of photography in which the camera is manipulated so that a life-sized location or subject looks like a miniature-scale model.
> 
> You can see more here at 50 Beautiful Examples of Tilt-Shift Photography



And here's the one of the Wonder
http://cdn-static.viddler.com/flash/simple_publisher.swf?key=2efb0266


----------



## tjbaggott

Do you HAVE to have a tilt shift lense, or can you just manipulate the photo afterwards with a software editing program to get the Tilt Shift look?


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

THere is a decent free one online at tiltshiftmaker.com

And Heres a thread from the photography board that shows some great examples.


----------



## tinkmom2

I hope the water at Castaway stays this clear!


----------



## Tink rules

Here's the tilt shift video DCL did


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOZa7zDz8E


----------



## Stephieann

From our first Disney Cruise Oct 2006


----------



## dolphingirl47

Villefranche (First Med Cruise 2010)


----------



## cmash95

ok going to try this and see what happens. this is the atrium decorated for the holidays dec 2009


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Stephieann said:


> From our first Disney Cruise Oct 2006



I like this one alot, mainly because it seems as if there are 2 people rowing out to it in the lower right hand side... make me think of Ragetti and Pintel!


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## Redeemed&Loved

cmash95 said:


> ok going to try this and see what happens. this is the atrium decorated for the holidays dec 2009



I'm glad we booked in December now! Thanks!


----------



## lovesDCL

Disneyfalcon said:


> Bargaining, of course!!
> 
> Should I link it here?  I don't want to get in trouble, but there are a gabazillion pictures!



Please post! We're trying to decide if we should take this cruise in August and would LOVE to read your report!

BTW...Beautiful pictures!


----------



## tstobb

Arrrrrgh!  Me grog mug is lookin' empty, it is.....


----------



## cmash95

december sailaway party


----------



## Disneyfalcon

lovesDCL said:


> Please post! We're trying to decide if we should take this cruise in August and would LOVE to read your report!
> 
> BTW...Beautiful pictures!



Okay, I posted a link and then got chicken and deleted it.  I'm a travel agent and the board I posted on is sponsored by my travel agency.  I've got links to it in my signature there, and I didn't want the DIS moderators to think I was promoting our agency, which I know is a big no no here.

SO!  I began cutting and pasting and started a new thread on the DIS. Please read!  Tons of pics!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2485312

Now, just to keep this thread on topic, here's a picture!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## dizneyfan23

Here is Gibraltar with an ape & Magic


----------



## rescuetink

Homemom said:


> I heard that!



WE'LL SEE YOU ON BOARD!!


----------



## Stephieann




----------



## Redeemed&Loved

dizneyfan23 said:


> Here is Gibraltar with an ape & Magic



Sometimes you have to have an ape in your pictures...


----------



## stlkeeler

Stephieann said:


>



This is pretty cool! I had to take a second look just to be sure of what I was seeing. My brain saw all the color in the middle and assumed there was color everywhere. Then it kinda looked like snow, but it's a beach!!! Nice pic!


----------



## giftcard

dolphingirl47 said:


> Villefranche (First Med Cruise 2010)



Gorgeous!  I've wanted to go to Villefranche ever since I saw "Dirty Rotten Scoundrels" as a kid (it's called Beaumont-Sur-Mer in the film).


----------



## Stephieann




----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

And today the UNION JACK flying high on the Disney Magic.


----------



## lilpooh108

dolphingirl47 said:


> Villefranche (First Med Cruise 2010)



OMG thanks for this picture....we're trying to wait until our DD is 3 before going on the Med cruise (so that she can participate in the Kids Club activities)...just 2 more years!


----------



## dolphingirl47

dizneyfan23 said:


> Here is Gibraltar with an ape & Magic



I absolutely adore this picture.



giftcard said:


> Gorgeous!  I've wanted to go to Villefranche ever since I saw "Dirty Rotten Scoundrels" as a kid (it's called Beaumont-Sur-Mer in the film).



Villefranche is absolutely gorgeous. I had figured that this would be your typical port town, but it is so pretty. I have to find a few more photos.



Andrew DEREK UK said:


> And today the UNION JACK flying high on the Disney Magic.



I so which I could have gone to visit the Magic in Dover.



lilpooh108 said:


> OMG thanks for this picture....we're trying to wait until our DD is 3 before going on the Med cruise (so that she can participate in the Kids Club activities)...just 2 more years!



I can definitely recommend it. We just booked it fairly last minute, because we did not have far to travel and it was cheap. Well, it turned out to be the best cruise yet. I would have no hesitation to do this cruise again.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

More Villefranche


----------



## dolphingirl47

This was taken by one of the Shutter's photographers, but it is my favourite photo ever.


----------



## woj68

I found out this little known factoid while on the Art of the Theme ship tour...Disney Imagineers digitally removed the lit cigarette from Walt's hand that appeared in the original photograph.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Magic Quest


----------



## cmash95

woj68 said:


> I found out this little known factoid while on the Art of the Theme ship tour...Disney Imagineers digitally removed the lit cigarette from Walt's hand that appeared in the original photograph.



they removed the cigarette but if you look really close, you can still see the smoke rings as they forgot to remove them. WDW removed the ashtrays from the office in one man dreams until people complained. It was widely known that walt was a chain smoker and lung cancer is what killed him, but in the PC times that we are in, it's something the company would rather forget.


----------



## cmash95

donald on castaway cay. I love the tropical christmas outfits.


----------



## Kurby

cmash95 said:


> they removed the cigarette but if you look really close, you can still see the smoke rings as they forgot to remove them. WDW removed the ashtrays from the office in one man dreams until people complained. It was widely known that walt was a chain smoker and lung cancer is what killed him, but in the PC times that we are in, it's something the company would rather forget.



i'd think that would be a great teaching tool - he died pretty young - ok not 30 but he chould have lived another 20 odd years and done sooooo much more with everything.

we lost a very talented man when he died - his dream gave us all so very much.  it's a sad but good lesson that even though he had so much to give us his life was cut short becasue of his habbit.


----------



## sdchickie

Stephieann said:


>



Very cool, love how you "tweaked" this pict. I've been looking for one to do myself, but I don't seem to take many area photos.


----------



## cmash95

my daughter's friend and my daughter with the goofster on castaway cay


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

cmash95 said:


> donald on castaway cay. I love the tropical christmas outfits.



Christmas time in the tropics... can't wait!


----------



## tinkmom2

I love Chihuly! Top is from the Wonder and the other two are in Atlantis on Nassau.


----------



## tjbaggott

I forgot all about this thing till I saw it posted above!  This THING had my 6 year old and me mesmerized.  He tried to figure out what it was supposed to be, a sea monster, a sea plant.........






[/IMG]


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

tjbaggott said:


> I forgot all about this thing till I saw it posted above!  This THING had my 6 year old and me mesmerized.  He tried to figure out what it was supposed to be, a sea monster, a sea plant.........



Looks like the back of Ursula's head...


----------



## PirateSnowmen

tinkmom2 said:


> I love Chihuly! Top is from the Wonder and the other two are in Atlantis on Nassau.





tjbaggott said:


> I forgot all about this thing till I saw it posted above!  This THING had my 6 year old and me mesmerized.  He tried to figure out what it was supposed to be, a sea monster, a sea plant.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Ohh, I love Chihuly! Here's another one from Atlantis:


----------



## JenGC

Redeemed&Loved said:


> Looks like the back of Ursula's head...



Or worms! ICK!


----------



## cmash95

holiday version of till we meet again


----------



## Madamx

JenGC said:


> Or worms! ICK!




It's Davy Jones on a day he didn't shave!


----------



## tvguy

Madamx said:


> It's Davy Jones on a day he didn't shave!



Or he forgot to condition.


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## Redeemed&Loved

^^^ Looks SO relaxing!


----------



## poohluv2u

Disneyfalcon said:


>



Wow, the last time we went to who wants to be a mouseketeer, they just had some makeshift podiums ... this set up is awesome.  Do they have this same set up for the Wonder?

I also love the girls shirts, can you share where you got them.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

poohluv2u said:


> Wow, the last time we went to who wants to be a mouseketeer, they just had some makeshift podiums ... this set up is awesome.  *Do they have this same set up for the Wonder?*
> 
> I also love the girls shirts, can you share where you got them.



Yep 

Here's my POTD:


----------



## Stephieann

#1 goof said:


>



Nov 2011 needs to hurry up and get here....this looks awesome!!!!


----------



## tinkmom2

This is how I want to remember the ocean and the sand. Nice and clean!


----------



## Kurby

ohhhh - is the oil hitting CC now???

that's so sad


----------



## Disneyfalcon

poohluv2u said:


> Wow, the last time we went to who wants to be a mouseketeer, they just had some makeshift podiums ... this set up is awesome.  Do they have this same set up for the Wonder?
> 
> I also love the girls shirts, can you share where you got them.



They do!  It's very nice.  The girls got the shirts onboard!


----------



## cmash95

some pictures of santa goofy running amock during the Mickey Mania game show.


----------



## cmash95

oops forgot one, santa goofy and my DD


----------



## tstobb

Kurby said:


> ohhhh - is the oil hitting CC now???
> 
> that's so sad


No - As of right now, it's still in the gulf.  SW Florida beaches and all of the east coast are still clean.


----------



## tstobb

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SrisonS

Strolling around St. Thomas





(click pic for its Flickr page)


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

SrisonS said:


> Strolling around St. Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click pic for its Flickr page)



Definitely need to book a 7-nighter now...


----------



## tstobb




----------



## tinkmom2

"What? Water comes out of this thing?"


----------



## rescuetink

Stephieann said:


> Nov 2011 needs to hurry up and get here....this looks awesome!!!!


*
DITTO!!*


----------



## SrisonS

St. Thomas





(click pic for its Flickr page)


----------



## Disneygrl36

So excited to have just booked our Oct 2011 Dream cruise.    Can't wait to explore the Dream.
Here's an old one from Dec 2006 Wonder cruise.


----------



## Stephieann

Disneygrl36 said:


> So excited to have just booked our Oct 2011 Dream cruise.    Can't wait to explore the Dream.
> Here's an old one from Dec 2006 Wonder cruise.



I see you are from Tennessee..when are you taking your Dream cruise?  We have also booked one!


----------



## Kimberly

I love this picture. From Grand Cayman...


----------



## Disneygrl36

Stephieann said:


> I see you are from Tennessee..when are you taking your Dream cruise?  We have also booked one!



Oct 23 4 night......


----------



## cmash95

character breakfast


----------



## Tink rules

tstobb said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



I love this one!!! I was afraid to let any of my little friends out of the stateroom for fear that I would lose them!!! (overboard that is...)


----------



## DMMarla07860

Pikey back in 2005 when he was DJ and this was the first time I met him


----------



## SrisonS

One of the beautiful alleyways in Downtown St. Thomas





(click pic for its Flickr page)


----------



## SrisonS

Scene from the upcoming Disney Cruise Movie.

.... ha ha... I wish   





Looking out onto St. Thomas


----------



## JenGC

SrisonS said:


> Scene from the upcoming Disney Cruise Movie.
> 
> .... ha ha... I wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out onto St. Thomas



That is an AMAZING view! I plan on cruising to St. Thomas Dec 3, 2011 cruise. I never dreamed of scenery like this.


----------



## SrisonS

JenGC said:


> That is an AMAZING view! I plan on cruising to St. Thomas Dec 3, 2011 cruise. I never dreamed of scenery like this.



It is definitely quite scenic there.  Here are a few more shots from St. Thomas

Disney Cruise- St. Thomas


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Kimberly

SrisonS said:


> It is definitely quite scenic there.  Here are a few more shots from St. Thomas
> 
> Disney Cruise- St. Thomas



Some great pictures there!


----------



## cmash95

princess and the frog premear on the magic


----------



## underthesea2010

SrisonS said:


> One of the beautiful alleyways in Downtown St. Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click pic for its Flickr page)



love your pics!  what camera are you using?  is that a d300?


----------



## JenGC

Man! You guys are making me want to get off the boat in the Caribbean!! I have a thing about going into foreign countries but these pictures are just too great!!


----------



## Kimberly

JenGC said:


> Man! You guys are making me want to get off the boat in the Caribbean!! I have a thing about going into foreign countries but these pictures are just too great!!



Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## SrisonS

underthesea2010 said:


> love your pics!  what camera are you using?  is that a d300?



Thanks!!!!!  I use a Canon Rebel T1i.


----------



## sayhello

From a Fort overlooking the Med, near Tunis, Tunisia.






Sayhello


----------



## tstobb




----------



## woj68




----------



## tstobb




----------



## tstobb




----------



## Grandma4ever

tstobb said:


>



I, Lois, have less than 4 months before I am home again at Castaway unless the oil spill in the gulf spoils it for me. 

 Man that sure does sound selfish.  I am angry and pray daily for every effected by this spill and before it is cleaned up it will be each of us due to the ripple effect!!   Lois


----------



## tstobb

Grandma4ever said:


> I got less than 4 months before I am home again unless the oil spill in the gulf spoils it for me.
> 
> Man that sure does sound selfish.  I am angry and pray daily for every effected by this spill and before it is cleaned up it will be each of us due to the ripple effect!!



Agreed - Can you please edit this post so it's not associated with me as that's not my comment


----------



## Grandma4ever

tstobb said:


> Agreed - Can you please edit this post so it's not associated with me as that's not my comment



I added my name to the comment.  I never intended it to appear as it was said by anyone other than me.  Love the picture by the way.


----------



## CherylA

My 1st DCL Picture of the day posting, hope you like it!






Don't know why I can't get it bigger!


----------



## pjpoohbear

cheryl, wonderful shot, that angle has so much going on now, it use to be heads up, beach and bush.  


the size, is the set size you are uploading to photobucket. before you upload the next batch, change the settings to a larger size, perhaps 600x800.

Pj


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Hey Great picture takers...=))   Does anyone have an amazing pic of the wonder?  I need a shot of the ship and until next yr, all my cruises have been on the magic so I have nothing....thanks if anyone could PM me one =))


----------



## tjbaggott

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Hey Great picture takers...=))   Does anyone have an amazing pic of the wonder?  I need a shot of the ship and until next yr, all my cruises have been on the magic so I have nothing....thanks if anyone could PM me one =))


I have this one, not the best, but I like it.  This was taking during our boat ride back to the ship from Paradise Island in Nassau.






[/IMG]


----------



## Stephieann

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Hey Great picture takers...=))   Does anyone have an amazing pic of the wonder?  I need a shot of the ship and until next yr, all my cruises have been on the magic so I have nothing....thanks if anyone could PM me one =))


----------



## CherylA

pjpoohbear said:


> cheryl, wonderful shot, that angle has so much going on now, it use to be heads up, beach and bush.
> 
> 
> the size, is the set size you are uploading to photobucket. before you upload the next batch, change the settings to a larger size, perhaps 600x800.
> 
> Pj



Thanks I finally found where to change the size on photobucket!  It was late last night, I couldn't think!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Hey Great picture takers...=))   Does anyone have an amazing pic of the wonder?  I need a shot of the ship and until next yr, all my cruises have been on the magic so I have nothing....thanks if anyone could PM me one =))



Here's a picture of the Wonder just before sunrise. The Wonder was just back from drydock and berthed where the Sensation usually is. This picture was taken from the Magic


----------



## ktjl92




----------



## madcoco

Last Cruise in Jan just before the "NE'er" hit in the SE.




and then


----------



## JenGC

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Here's a picture of the Wonder just before sunrise. The Wonder was just back from drydock and berthed where the Sensation usually is. This picture was taken from the Magic



I looooooove this picture!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

JenGC said:


> I looooooove this picture!



Thanks. It was fun that day seeing both the Magic and Wonder together. The crew was excited to go over onto the Wonder to see friends serving on the Wonder.


----------



## JenGC

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Thanks. It was fun that day seeing both the Magic and Wonder together. The crew was excited to go over onto the Wonder to see friends serving on the Wonder.



I heard it is a very special occasion to get both of them in port together. Obviously they would be in the same port on this but man! That had to be cool.


----------



## doxiewawa

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

JenGC said:


> I heard it is a very special occasion to get both of them in port together. Obviously they would be in the same port on this but man! That had to be cool.



It was very cool. The crew and guest were both exctied. Unfortunately for us we did not get a horn battle since it was 6am when the Magic arrived. I really wanted a good picture of the two ships together but since we took the DCL busses we could not get a good angle. This the best I got. 






Another shot of the Wonder from the DCL bus as we were leaving PC.


----------



## #1 goof

[/IMG]


----------



## nanceliz

I just wanted to thank everyone who has posted pictures here!!
Going through these has made me even more excited about our cruise! I will keep watching!


----------



## sayhello

Villefranche, France  (near Monaco)






Sayhello


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

#1 goof said:


> [/IMG]



Is this the Wonder or Magic....I can't read it.  

Thanks to all who posted pics of the Wonder...that helps with my FE


----------



## KevieKev05

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Is this the Wonder or Magic....I can't read it.
> 
> Thanks to all who posted pics of the Wonder...that helps with my FE



Looks like it says Magic!  Beautiful picture!


----------



## #1 goof

It is the Magic


----------



## KJF

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> It was very cool. The crew and guest were both exctied. Unfortunately for us we did not get a horn battle since it was 6am when the Magic arrived. I really wanted a good picture of the two ships together but since we took the DCL busses we could not get a good angle. This the best I got.



They did do a horn battle later on when the Magic was leaving.  We were on that one going out & it was very cool!!  It was our first DCL cruise & just great to get to see & hear that - the entire crew of the Wonder was on deck waving as we went by.


----------



## Otimon




----------



## coloneldebugger

Otimon said:


>


great color in this one


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

bump from page 4

Good Morning


----------



## myelton01

Stinasmom said:


> Look at all the Carnival cruisers checking out the Magic!
> Jealous a bit??



Haha! I was on the Sensation 11/29/09 and I wasn't jealous of Disney cruisers, I was more concerned about backing INTO the Disney ship as we left!!!  It seemed to be a rather tight squeeze and lots of us were on the back watching how close we got to the other ships.


----------



## Mishetta

Otimon said:


>



Wow!  That's a great picture!  Is the water really that blue???


----------



## rescuetink

Mishetta said:


> Wow!  That's a great picture!  Is the water really that blue???



YUP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheThomsLuvDisney

Love the pics.


----------



## TheThomsLuvDisney

My girls on our Disney Magic Trip in January.


----------



## arthur06

Awesome Pics!


----------



## TheThomsLuvDisney

I always get sad when we see this sign!


----------



## goofygal1975

Palo Brunch 5/09


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

TheThomsLuvDisney said:


> I always get sad when we see this sign!



I like looking at the other side


----------



## doxiewawa

These pics are awesome!


----------



## Otimon

Will post larger picture (I hope)


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## biohaz_man

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> bump from page 4
> 
> Good Morning



Top of the morning to you.


----------



## goofygal1975

Look how much my son has grown up!!
May 2005:





May 2009


----------



## biohaz_man

biohaz_man said:


> Top of the morning to you.



Think I got it this time.


----------



## JLSE50

biohaz_man said:


> Think I got it this time.



 WOW 

which ship?
when?
where?


----------



## biohaz_man

JLSE50 said:


> WOW
> 
> which ship?
> when?
> where?



It was on the Wonder on June 23, 2010 up on deck 10.  We got up early for some coffee and while we were sitting saw this beauty as we cruised straight for it.


----------



## biohaz_man

Here's another with the full rainbow down to the ocean.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

biohaz_man said:


> Here's another with the full rainbow down to the ocean.



I see a DOUBLE rainbow in that picture!  Just BREATHTAKING!!!!!!   Awesome pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## biohaz_man

WOW!  I didn't even notice that until you said something, there is indeed a double rainbow 



Luckymomoftwo said:


> I see a DOUBLE rainbow in that picture!  Just BREATHTAKING!!!!!!   Awesome pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Time2go2disney

TheThomsLuvDisney said:


> I always get sad when we see this sign!





TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> I like looking at the other side



I like taking over the entire island .............. Looking forward to taking over Island again in Sept 2010 ............... SSMC 2010


----------



## Cheryl726

goofygal1975 said:


> Look how much my son has grown up!!
> May 2005:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2009



That's a great idea!  Nice pics!

Cheryl


----------



## TravisSch

goofygal1975 said:


> Look how much my son has grown up!!
> May 2005:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2009



Great comparison photo!  Mickey hasn't seemed to have grown up though (but that's good.  I like Mickey the way he is.)


----------



## tstobb




----------



## goofygal1975

TravisSch said:


> Great comparison photo!  Mickey hasn't seemed to have grown up though (but that's good.  I like Mickey the way he is.)





Cheryl726 said:


> That's a great idea!  Nice pics!
> 
> Cheryl



Thank you! It's amazing to look at pictures in the same place like that over the years. When we go next year I'll have to "make" him take a picture again!

And yes, I'm glad Mickey hasn't grown any...Like him just the way he is!


----------



## Otimon




----------



## LUVMICKEY

biohaz_man said:


> Think I got it this time.



Pretty Picture


----------



## goofygal1975

Wish I was here right now...


----------



## TheLionKing

Slowly going through my photos from the first Baltic cruise.

Here is one about 2 hours out after leaving Oslo, Norway.


----------



## JenGC

biohaz_man said:


> Think I got it this time.



that is amazing! I wish I could see one on my cruise, but then again, you must have rain to get a rainbow. I am not sure I could handle a storm at sea!


----------



## dukehoopsfan

TheLionKing said:


> Slowly going through my photos from the first Baltic cruise.
> 
> Here is one about 2 hours out after leaving Oslo, Norway.



This is a beautiful picture!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Baltic Sunset


----------



## reagan75

O-m-g!!!


----------



## wdwsog

trying my first pic


----------



## JenGC

Arizona Rita said:


> Baltic Sunset



Oh my! This is what I am looking forward to the most off my verandah. I might even wake up early just to see it. WOW


----------



## biohaz_man

Key West sunset through the porthole.


----------



## wdwsog

amazing pics


----------



## scottishwee35

biohaz_man said:


> Key West sunset through the porthole.



oh that is so beautiful....

Scottishwee35


----------



## goofygal1975

Romantic escape at Sea towel arrangement:


----------



## autodoc

Found back on page 6 --- bumping to find it easier.


----------



## DMMarla07860

last day, missed castaway cay, but didn't care we got another sea day


----------



## goofygal1975

Some shots from Tortola 5/09 and our dolphin encounter:


----------



## ibouncetoo

A little something from Cove Cafe!


----------



## Tink rules

Ahhhhhhh Jackie... come ON!!!! (tease me like that...   )  


  

& like... who was reading what???


----------



## ibouncetoo

Tink rules said:


> & like... who was reading what???


 
Monica brought both those books, we each read them both, then gave them to the crew!

.


----------



## Tink rules

I think if we do the WBTA... mom's gonna have to bring a library with her... she reads so much!!!


----------



## Evad

OMG we are back on page 4.... This will not do. I need pics people!!! We sail for the first time in 92 days and I need my DCL POTD fix until then. I promise to post pics of my own when I get back from our trip, until then please keep posting!!!!!!!!!!





.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Cove cafe up to Outlook Cafe on the Wonder


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic 2010
Alfred and Seymour


----------



## Tink rules




----------



## sayhello

Docked in Corsica on the Med cruise.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

sayhello said:


> Docked in Corsica on the Med cruise.



Just beautiful.


----------



## sdchickie

Does anybody have a picture of the #2 boarding pass? I didn't realize they would take it from me so I didn't get a picture and I wish I had for my scrapbook. Thanks!


----------



## K8T

[/IMG]


Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLionKing




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

sdchickie said:


> Does anybody have a picture of the #2 boarding pass? I didn't realize they would take it from me so I didn't get a picture and I wish I had for my scrapbook. Thanks!


----------



## PearlySwan




----------



## waltdisneyworlddreamer

Great pics!!  Such creative ideas...i can't wait


----------



## sdchickie

Thanks Lessa!


----------



## woj68

TheLionKing said:


>



Fantastic and original image...well done!


----------



## mandymouse

As we were sailing into Key West, my hubby ran into Mickey & Minnie on Deck 10, where they happily posed for some photos


----------



## dvc4life

How cool of Mickey & Minnie like that.  What fun photos.


----------



## ibouncetoo

*Mandy, this photo would make a great door sign or an invitation to the kids to come on a cruise!*

*.*


----------



## mishoe01

Fireworks over Barcelona - on the Eastbound Trans Atlantic cruise


----------



## mishoe01

Me with Don "Ducky" Williams - he drew that pic for me!!


----------



## sayhello

LUVMICKEY said:


> Just beautiful.


Thanks, LUVMICKEY!

Sayhello


----------



## globalgoofies

I love the mickey pictures!
They are really good!


globalgoofies


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic in Key West
March 2010


----------



## TestTrackBoy

Just got back from a great 5 night cruise on the Wonder. More pictures to follow...


----------



## Houzer

TestTrackBoy said:


> Just got back from a great 5 night cruise on the Wonder. More pictures to follow...



GREAT pic!!  The colours are just amazing!
Love this site...makes me want to be there right now!


----------



## FBandA

Key West Sun set


----------



## JLSE50

TheLionKing said:


>



WOW!!

Any special technique or enhancement or was it natural effects and a great eye?


----------



## JLSE50

ibouncetoo said:


> *mandy, this photo would make a great door sign or an invitation to the kids to come on a cruise!*
> 
> *.*



Great Idea Jackie!


----------



## JLSE50

mishoe01 said:


> Fireworks over Barcelona - on the Eastbound Trans Atlantic cruise



Thanks Monica!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

FBandA said:


> Key West Sun set



This picture is just amazing!!  It looks like a postcard that would have the word "PARADISE" elegantly written across the bottom!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Sunset upon leaving Castaway Cay!


----------



## TheLionKing

JLSE50 said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Any special technique or enhancement or was it natural effects and a great eye?



The special technique was using a 10 stop neutral density filter on the lens which allowed for a 240 second exposure.  This combined movement of the ship and clouds at that long an exposure creates that look.


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## Otimon




----------



## Otimon




----------



## disneydreamer94

Otimon said:


>



Just noticing that the cloud above NCL's Epic looks somewhat like a dolphin!!! Can you see it?


----------



## kellyb2000

I WANT TO GO ON MY CRUISE NOW!!!!!!  

I love these pictures!!!


----------



## Otimon

I was so fascinated by the straight line change of color of the water coming into Key West that I almost forgot to capture it.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Ahhh those blue waters.  Brillliant picture of the line of differentiation.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Love all the beautiful pics!  Makes me that much more excited for my first cruise.


----------



## goofygal1975

Our son had this for dessert every night on our 7 night cruise:


----------



## Curtis McCrea




----------



## tiggerandpooh

TestTrackBoy said:


>



When did they make these changes on the Wonder?


----------



## tinker1bell

tiggerandpooh said:


> When did they make these changes on the Wonder?



Sometime before December,  it is for when the Wonder goes to Alaska for observation.  It is really nice and can be accessed by either spiral staircase or from the bar.


----------



## Curtis McCrea

Any more photos of the changes made to Wonder? Can't find them anywhere!

Curtis


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## Tink rules

Otimon said:


>



Ok... so is it me or does the Epic look like an apartment building?


----------



## Curtis McCrea

Tink rules said:


> Ok... so is it me or does the Epic look like an apartment building?



She does, but an amazing apartment building. 

Curtis


----------



## Otimon

Tink rules said:


> Ok... so is it me or does the Epic look like an apartment building?



Here is a complete picture of the Epic docked at Nassau.  I've never seen a ship like it before.


----------



## karentan

see, personally, i think that ship looks really ugly, it looks like someone chopped the back off. nothing like the pretty DCL ships


----------



## Jpinto

I have heard that the EPIC is a great ship inside, but I agree it looks terribly ugly on the outside


----------



## DMMarla07860

Jpinto said:


> I have heard that the EPIC is a great ship inside, but I agree it looks terribly ugly on the outside




I've actually read some bad reviews from people who have sailed the Epic so far, but that comes with all new ships, looks like a awesome ship from pictures though


----------



## tinkerone

shes not pretty!  and yes, in the toronto star paper there was a not great review.  time will tell i guess......but shes really really not pretty!!!


----------



## JLSE50

TheLionKing said:


> The special technique was using a 10 stop neutral density filter on the lens which allowed for a 240 second exposure.  This combined movement of the ship and clouds at that long an exposure creates that look.



Amazing!  Your hobby certainly results in excellent products.  I am a PhD Photographey - Press Here Dummy


----------



## JLSE50

TestTrackBoy said:


>



_*WOW*_

Tell us more--WHEN,  WHERE,  HOW!!


----------



## JLSE50

Tink rules said:


> Ok... so is it me or does the Epic look like an apartment building?






karentan said:


> see, personally, i think that ship looks really ugly, it looks like someone chopped the back off. nothing like the pretty DCL ships






Otimon said:


>



The lifeboats look like they are stuck on the side as an afterthought.  Disney had so much trouble getting approval to have Mickey Yellow life boats and the Epic has white ones with a red Nike swoosh on the side.


----------



## JLSE50

TestTrackBoy said:


>



* WOW     THANKS !!*

Did they return Parrot Cay to it's original bright color scheme?  (I hope, I hope)


----------



## Otimon




----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## Scrappy_Tink

WOW!!  Love all the pics!  I'm afraid I may have found a new Happy Place!


----------



## CruisinEars

Here is my favorite picture from our May 2008 W. Caribbean on the Magic. It is the first and only time my son will do the Disney Graduation. He will be 13 on our next cruise.


----------



## rileyspaw

http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g...view&current=DisneyCruise2010254.jpg&newest=1


----------



## StarGazer99

CruisinEars said:


> Here is my favorite picture from our May 2008 W. Caribbean on the Magic. It is the first and only time my son will do the Disney Graduation. He will be 13 on our next cruise.


----------



## tjbaggott

StarGazer99 said:


> CruisinEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my favorite picture from our May 2008 W. Caribbean on the Magic. It is the first and only time my son will do the Disney Graduation. He will be 13 on our next cruise.
> 
> 
> What is the graduation?  I've never heard of it.[/QUOTE]
> 
> DCL used to do a Graduation ceremony for the kids in the kids clubs.  They no longer do the Graduation Ceremony, it's now "Friendship Rocks" which is still a ceremony of sorts, fun for the kids to get up on stage in their brightly colored Friendship Rocks T-shirts, and see a photo slide show to music of the activities the kids participated in, in the clubs.  No more Mickey Graduation caps :sad2:
> But it's still fun for the kids (as long as they don't have stage fright :) )
Click to expand...


----------



## CruisinEars

Wow! I didn't know the graduation ceremony was gone. The caps are really nice and the tshirts are great. So glad I saved the caps we do have.


----------



## dream2011

thanks everyone for the pictures can't wait to see all the new ones everyday


----------



## maria-fan-22

JLSE50 said:


> * WOW     THANKS !!*
> 
> Did they return Parrot Cay to it's original bright color scheme?  (I hope, I hope)



They changed Parrot Cay???????


----------



## tstobb

180 days to go for the Dream.  They started the engines for the 1st time!


----------



## AmandEm

I just love looking at all the photos!  Gets me excited for our cruise!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## woj68




----------



## kennedyparalegal

I want the blue one!!!


----------



## Arizona Rita

We have one of those graduation caps from our very first cruise in 2003.
DH is faculty at one of our local comm colleges and he will wear the cap for graduation but changes into his real one right before the march!


----------



## JLSE50

maria-fan-22 said:


> They changed Parrot Cay???????



When the MAGIC and WONDER first sailed, Parrot Cay was bright.  There were huge green leaves by the portholes, the parrots on the chandeliers were COLORFUL, the carpeting was brighter and the pillars were bright pastels.  

After a dry dock a few years ago all the colors on the walls and the carpeting had changed to a darker color palate.  The leaves in front of the portholes are gone.  

It was a bouncier place in the brighter colors and while it still is our favorite restaurant, we wish they would return to the original color palate.

.


----------



## TestTrackBoy

JLSE50 said:


> When the MAGIC and WONDER first sailed, Parrot Cay was bright.  There were huge green leaves by the portholes, the parrots on the chandeliers were COLORFUL, the carpeting was brighter and the pillars were bright pastels.
> 
> After a dry dock a few years ago all the colors on the walls and the carpeting had changed to a darker color palate.  The leaves in front of the portholes are gone.
> 
> It was a bouncier place in the brighter colors and while it still is our favorite restaurant, we wish they would return to the original color palate.
> 
> .




Did not know that... Thanks!


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## Curtis McCrea

Now, that is cool! 

Curtis


----------



## noladave

nothing fancy - me, my DS 5, and Pluto - November 1998 - 11 1/2 years ago.  It will be a little over 12 years, when we go again in March 2011..


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

noladave said:


> nothing fancy - me, my DS 5, and Pluto - November 1998 - 11 1/2 years ago.  It will be a little over 12 years, when we go again in March 2011..



We went in November 98, too!!  We were supposed to go way earlier in the year (like Feb or March I think), but the ship wasn't done when it was supposed to be done.  We had to argue with DVC to switch our points.  They were going to penalize us for using our points to book the cruise and then switch our cruise date.  We had to talk to several people at DVC before they understood that it wasn't our decision to switch our cruise dates....there just wasn't going to be a ship to cruise on when we were originally booked!! DUH!!  Then we booked for July and it still wasn't finished, so we re-booked for November and FINALLY got to go!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

P.S.  We leave for our next cruise 6 weeks from today so I can't wait to contribute more pictures to this thread!!!


----------



## StarGazer99

tjbaggott said:


> StarGazer99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DCL used to do a Graduation ceremony for the kids in the kids clubs.  They no longer do the Graduation Ceremony, it's now "Friendship Rocks" which is still a ceremony of sorts, fun for the kids to get up on stage in their brightly colored Friendship Rocks T-shirts, and see a photo slide show to music of the activities the kids participated in, in the clubs.  No more Mickey Graduation caps
> But it's still fun for the kids (as long as they don't have stage fright  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to see some Friendship Rocks pics.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cheryl726

Luckymomoftwo said:


> P.S.  We leave for our next cruise 6 weeks from today so I can't wait to contribute more pictures to this thread!!!



Have a great time on the member cruise!  We did the '05 and '06 ones, had a great time!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Luckymomoftwo said:


> We went in November 98, too!!  We were supposed to go way earlier in the year (like Feb or March I think), but the ship wasn't done when it was supposed to be done.  We had to argue with DCL to switch our points.  They were going to penalize us for using our points to book the cruise and then switch our cruise date.  We had to talk to several people at DCL before they understood that it wasn't our decision to switch our cruise dates....there just wasn't going to be a ship to cruise on when we were originally booked!! DUH!!  Then we booked for July and it still wasn't finished, so we re-booked for November and FINALLY got to go!



WOW!!!  The ship was FIVE MONTHS behind!!  We might be on the Dream Maiden cruise in May afterall!!    Seriously though, hopefully they have learned from that, and projected their completion dates more carefully!

What would be cool would be to get the exact same picture taken with your son, 11 years later....if he's going with you...what is he, probably around 15-16 now?


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

StarGazer99 said:


> tjbaggott said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to see some Friendship Rocks pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendship Rocks
Click to expand...


----------



## StarGazer99

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> StarGazer99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friendship Rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you TIGGER/POOH4.. I realize I think I have seen a photo like this but didn't know what it was..  I absolutely love these threads and spent almost all day going through all 249 pages of thread 2 yesterday, which meant I skipped reading a lot of the posts.  I really wish we had a "like" button like on FB or better yet I would absolutely love to have a "favorites" in this forum like in youtube but I would want to be able to "favorite" individual posts.
Click to expand...


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder
July 2002-First Cruise


----------



## cdfl30




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Scrappy_Tink said:


> WOW!!!  The ship was FIVE MONTHS behind!!  We might be on the Dream Maiden cruise in May afterall!!    Seriously though, hopefully they have learned from that, and projected their completion dates more carefully!
> 
> What would be cool would be to get the exact same picture taken with your son, 11 years later....if he's going with you...what is he, probably around 15-16 now?



I think they did learn from it....the Wonder came out in time.   

Our son wasn't even conceived yet...he will be 11 in October.  LOL  I do have a picture like that.  I was pregnant with my daughter when we went on the first DVC Member Cruise.  We have a picture of the three of us (me, DH, DS) in front of the ship at CC.  When we went a couple years ago we got a picture of all four of us in the same spot.  We do the same thing every time we go to WDW...we get a picture of the kids in the monorail.  It's neat to see how much they've grown each time we're there.

Keep all the awesome pictures coming!  I love this thread!!


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic March 2010
Palo Brunch, feeling stuffed(that's why I have that funny face)


----------



## noladave

Scrappy_Tink said:


> WOW!!!  The ship was FIVE MONTHS behind!!  We might be on the Dream Maiden cruise in May afterall!!    Seriously though, hopefully they have learned from that, and projected their completion dates more carefully!
> 
> What would be cool would be to get the exact same picture taken with your son, 11 years later....if he's going with you...what is he, probably around 15-16 now?



Yes, he is going, and that's a GREAT idea!  Our DS will be 17 by the time we go in March.  DD will be 12, and she was just a baby last cruise.....  Time sure does fly!


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## StarGazer99

TestTrackBoy do you use elements also?


----------



## tinkmom2

My children told me the towel animal ate the chocolates!


----------



## dvc4life

Can September 12th get here already.  

These pictures are just making me want to be there now.  Just about 37 days away!!!!!


----------



## NowaSki

Fireworks on the 7/25/2010 Double Dip Cruise:


----------



## NowaSki

The still seas on the 7/25/2010 Wonder Double Dip:


----------



## pjpoohbear

Mickey's Mates


----------



## Otimon




----------



## JenGC

Otimon said:


>



oohh that is amazing. You take the greatest picture. I have always loved sun rays.


----------



## Otimon

Thank you, Jen.  Here is another photo, taken just moments apart from the one above, and posted especially
with you in mind.


----------



## JenGC

Otimon said:


> Thank you, Jen.  Here is another photo, taken just moments apart from the one above, and posted especially
> with you in mind.



oohhh wow! That is sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## KevieKev05

Looks like a bunch of us were capturing the same moment that cruise! Here's one of mine!


----------



## kellyb2000

NowaSki said:


> The still seas on the 7/25/2010 Wonder Double Dip:



WoW!


----------



## MrsMunchie

DH took these.
St. Martin


----------



## bbn1122

My first photo uploaded, hopefully it works.


----------



## bbn1122




----------



## StarGazer99

bbn1122 said:


>



Keep trying, I'm sure you'll get it.


----------



## Grandma4ever

bbn1122 said:


>



Upload your photo to a photo hosting site like Photobucket.  Then copy the code and paste the code in your post here.  The issue is they give you more than one and I can never remember which one works on this board.  So I post them one at a time and preview my post.  If the picture is not there I copy the next code paste and preview until I get the correct code.  Good luck


----------



## CruisinEars

Here are a couple more. I was using a camera that I just wasn't happy with and most of my pictures just didn't turn out well. So here are some of my kids on the Magic.

My dd being interviewed on the red carpet before the Golden Mickeys.





My dd with the famous dessert "Nothing"





My kids singing karaoke a the family karaoke night. I also did a duet with my son, thankfully no pictures and no sound.


----------



## disneydreamer94

MrsMunchie said:


> DH took these.
> St. Martin



Awesome shot of the rainbow over St. Martin!  Just beautiful... thanks for sharing!


----------



## StarGazer99

Has anyone gotten Shutter Photo CD from the ship with all the photo's on it????????


----------



## Kurby

what do you mean "all"  don't they give you all they pictures assigned to your cabin?


----------



## StarGazer99

Kurby said:


> what do you mean "all"  don't they give you all they pictures assigned to your cabin?



Apparently they have a CD you can buy for $250 that has all the photo's they take of your family throughout the cruise.

Kind of like the CD pass they have at Disney World for $150


----------



## Kurby

yes but you asked "Has anyone gotten Shutter Photo CD from the ship with all the photo's on it????????"

did yours not come with all your photos?


----------



## StarGazer99

Kurby said:


> yes but you asked "Has anyone gotten Shutter Photo CD from the ship with all the photo's on it????????"
> 
> did yours not come with all your photos?



Sorry I am horrible with words face to face... and on line it's even worse.
No I haven't gone yet... I was just wondering what people thought of it and if it was a good deal....Should I do it???. my trip is the end of Sept.

MY moto... do as I think, not as I say.


----------



## tinkmom2

When we came up to stitch he was ripping apart pamphlets lol No one was by him. He's always causing trouble lol!


----------



## tinkmom2

StarGazer99 said:


> Sorry I am horrible with words face to face... and on line it's even worse.
> No I haven't gone yet... I was just wondering what people thought of it and if it was a good deal....Should I do it???. my trip is the end of Sept.
> 
> MY moto... do as I think, not as I say.



No we haven't gotten the CD because we didn't have enough pics we liked. Don't get me wrong DCL has great photographers. We bought the photo package and ended up refunding that and buying the pics individually.   On the second only liked a few pics so we bought two. We did take over 500 pics with our own camera and a few hours of video. You can get a release from your Shutters pics you buy and put them on CD if you want at Walgreens or save them to your compurter and make your own video.


----------



## Kurby

if you do a back to back can you combine all your photos on one disc?


----------



## StarGazer99

Kurby said:


> if you do a back to back can you combine all your photos on one disc?



That would be really nice if I could do a b2b.  Do you know approximately how many pics they take?   Oh and does it include photo shoots??  Someone told me it did but that seems hard to believe.


----------



## tjbaggott

I purchased the photo CD on our last cruise last fall.  It was definately worth it to me for that trip.  That was likely our last WHOLE family vacation.  I have two teens off to college this fall, so now it seems our cruise vacations will be just for our new family of 4 instead of 6 (much more affordable this way anyway  )

ALL photos taken by the ships photographers are on it.  That includes photos at dinner, on castaway cay, upon boarding and all portrait shoots in the lobby each evening.
Photos on the CD do NOT include the fancy boarders, but DO include any added character graphics.  You Cannot combine photos from a B2B cruise on a photo CD, you would have to purchase a separate CD for each part of the cruise.
The CD was $299.00 for our 4 night cruise and I know it's $399.00 for a 7 night cruise.


----------



## StarGazer99

tjbaggott said:


> I purchased the photo CD on our last cruise last fall.  It was definately worth it to me for that trip.  That was likely our last WHOLE family vacation.  I have two teens off to college this fall, so now it seems our cruise vacations will be just for our new family of 4 instead of 6 (much more affordable this way anyway  )
> 
> ALL photos taken by the ships photographers are on it.  That includes photos at dinner, on castaway cay, upon boarding and all portrait shoots in the lobby each evening.
> Photos on the CD do NOT include the fancy boarders, but DO include any added character graphics.  You Cannot combine photos from a B2B cruise on a photo CD, you would have to purchase a separate CD for each part of the cruise.
> The CD was $299.00 for our 4 night cruise and I know it's $399.00 for a 7 night cruise.



Thanks tjbaggott... did you have any portrait settings ..seatings? what ever that is    Are any boarders available on line?   I'm scared we may never take another Disney cruise(even though I plan to) and so I think the CD would be worth it.  You know I planned to try for 5 or 6 children and only have one so I try not to take things like "the next cruise" for granted.


----------



## TestTrackBoy




----------



## Kurby

never get tired of seeing those


----------



## tjbaggott

StarGazer99 said:


> Thanks tjbaggott... did you have any portrait settings ..seatings? what ever that is    Are any boarders available on line?   I'm scared we may never take another Disney cruise(even though I plan to) and so I think the CD would be worth it.  You know I planned to try for 5 or 6 children and only have one so I try not to take things like "the next cruise" for granted.



There are no seatings on board for portraits.  You just show up and line up if there is a line to stand in, for the portrait sessions with the backgrounds, and yes those are included on the CD.  No they dont' offer backgrounds online, but as I do graphic disigning here anyway, I have done my own boarders on my photos.  Still trying to get the pirate one just right.   If you get the CD, and get stuck with boarders on them, PM me and I can do some for you.  On my own lifestyle portraits and Castaway Cay pictures, I've been able to make boarders pretty close to what Shutters did.    I know what you mean by not taking anything for granted.  Life never happens the way we plan it, so we develope a huge appreciation for what blessings we do have.    I live for today, because who knows if we have a tomorrow!


----------



## StarGazer99

tjbaggott said:


> There are no seatings on board for portraits.  You just show up and line up if there is a line to stand in, for the portrait sessions with the backgrounds, and yes those are included on the CD.  No they dont' offer backgrounds online, but as I do graphic disigning here anyway, I have done my own boarders on my photos.  Still trying to get the pirate one just right.   If you get the CD, and get stuck with boarders on them, PM me and I can do some for you.  On my own lifestyle portraits and Castaway Cay pictures, I've been able to make boarders pretty close to what Shutters did.    I know what you mean by not taking anything for granted.  Life never happens the way we plan it, so we develope a huge appreciation for what blessings we do have.    I live for today, because who knows if we have a tomorrow!



Yes Thank You... I do believe I'm going to do it.  You are an angle and I do my best to live well but knowing the wisdoms of life does not always mean you live your life wisely...  I do try.


----------



## Curtis McCrea

There's a picture that will get you excited. Beautiful!


----------



## maria-fan-22

Curtis McCrea said:


> There's a picture that will get you excited. Beautiful!



Haha, I was just about to post this pic here!!!  you beat me to it!


----------



## Curtis McCrea

maria-fan-22 said:


> Haha, I was just about to post this pic here!!!  you beat me to it!


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic Cruise March 2010
College Club with DJ Mowgli and others from Cruise Staff


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## tstobb

tjbaggott said:


> There are no seatings on board for portraits.  You just show up and line up if there is a line to stand in, for the portrait sessions with the backgrounds, and yes those are included on the CD.QUOTE]
> 
> Also, the DCL photographers will take your picture in front of the backgrounds with your own camera.


----------



## StarGazer99

tstobb said:


> tjbaggott said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no seatings on board for portraits.  You just show up and line up if there is a line to stand in, for the portrait sessions with the backgrounds, and yes those are included on the CD.QUOTE]
> 
> Also, the DCL photographers will take your picture in front of the backgrounds with your own camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I don't have that kind of camera... I was suppose to but those funds are long gone... Anybody have a digital SLR I can barrow.
> 
> Hey here is a business for someone to go into.  Renting really good cameras just for a vacation.  You think there's an insurance co. out there who would cover that.
Click to expand...


----------



## tjbaggott

tstobb said:


> tjbaggott said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no seatings on board for portraits.  You just show up and line up if there is a line to stand in, for the portrait sessions with the backgrounds, and yes those are included on the CD.QUOTE]
> 
> Also, the DCL photographers will take your picture in front of the backgrounds with your own camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I asked those photographers to help me set my SLR camera settings just perfectly, for that particular picture, do you think they would help me?  I have one, and it cost a pretty penny, but I'm still a novice at using it.
Click to expand...


----------



## StarGazer99

tjbaggott said:


> tstobb said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I asked those photographers to help me set my SLR camera settings just perfectly, for that particular picture, do you think they would help me?  I have one, and it cost a pretty penny, but I'm still a novice at using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they would... Do you have a camera shop in your area,  a lot of those places will give you free advice... Especially if they think you're looking to buy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Disneyfalcon

tstobb said:


> Thanks but I don't have that kind of camera... I was suppose to but those funds are long gone... Anybody have a digital SLR I can barrow.
> 
> Hey here is a business for someone to go into.  Renting really good cameras just for a vacation.  You think there's an insurance co. out there who would cover that.



There are companies that rent cameras. I rent a new lens I can't afford every time we go on vacation.  There's several, but I rent from borrow lenses.com or lensrentals.com.  The problem is, if you don't know how to use an slr, I mean really use it, you are still not going to get the kind of quality photos you're talking about.  Trust me, the really incredible pictures on this thread have much more to do with the photographers than the cameras.


----------



## StarGazer99

Disneyfalcon said:


> There are companies that rent cameras. I rent a new lens I can't afford every time we go on vacation.  There's several, but I rent from borrow lenses.com or lensrentals.com.  The problem is, if you don't know how to use an slr, I mean really use it, you are still not going to get the kind of quality photos you're talking about.  Trust me, the really incredible pictures on this thread have much more to do with the photographers than the cameras.



Are these companies on-line??  I know what you mean by really knowing how to use them.  I've always wanted to take a class but have never gotten around to it.  I have gotten some "one in a million" shots though and know that if you keep snapping pics, eventually you end up with one.  It's really nice with digital you can take as many pics as you like and should have a better chance but, I don't know, I still like film better.  With film I think I could learn the camera better but with digital you have to understand the particular computer that's in your camera and I hate trying to understand computers.  Though I have had some rough shots that with a film camera would have turned out bad yet the digital compensated.


----------



## Disneyfalcon

StarGazer99 said:


> Are these companies on-line??  I know what you mean by really knowing how to use them.  I've always wanted to take a class but have never gotten around to it.  I have gotten some "one in a million" shots though and know that if you keep snapping pics, eventually you end up with one.  It's really nice with digital you can take as many pics as you like and should have a better chance but, I don't know, I still like film better.  With film I think I could learn the camera better but with digital you have to understand the particular computer that's in your camera and I hate trying to understand computers.  Though I have had some rough shots that with a film camera would have turned out bad yet the digital compensated.



They are online!  borrowlenses.com and lensrentals.com.  My ipad put a space in there last time.

You are absolutely right, sometimes the camera will get it right even with no help from you.

I found digital much easier to learn on.  You get instant results and you can try to figure out what you're doing wrong.  With film I forgot what I did by the time I got the picture back.

You can certainly do some great enhancements with the computer, but if you learn to get it right when you take the picture, you don't have to do much at all!  Minimal computer time and there are some really user friendly programs out there.


----------



## biggdawg67

the travelocity gnome on the wonder.....7-25-10 double dip......


----------



## biggdawg67

the 7-25-10 double dip..........
smooth sailing.....















serenity bay





waiting too get the cruise started


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

I wouldn't count on the actual photographers helping you with the camera/taking a picture with it. I asked one of the them to take a picture of me with a character on my camera and they wouldn't do it, a guest in line had to help me out instead.  That being said, if there is an actual Disney CM/character attendant there in addition to the Shutters photographer then they will definitely take a picture for you on your camera. Perhaps it was just my bad experience but the Shutters photographers were not too welcoming when it came to personal photos.


----------



## StarGazer99

Disneyfalcon said:


> They are online!  borrowlenses.com and lensrentals.com.  My ipad put a space in there last time.
> 
> You are absolutely right, sometimes the camera will get it right even with no help from you.
> 
> I found digital much easier to learn on.  You get instant results and you can try to figure out what you're doing wrong.  With film I forgot what I did by the time I got the picture back.
> 
> You can certainly do some great enhancements with the computer, but if you learn to get it right when you take the picture, you don't have to do much at all!  Minimal computer time and there are some really user friendly programs out there.



I just looked up borrowlenses and a simple canon rebel would work for me, it's only $95 for 2 weeks and my Telephoto lens should fit... only....... I don't know where it is.   When my camera disappeared I put the extra lens away and don't know where I put it.


----------



## StarGazer99

Has anyone used the Pentax k-x?


----------



## MkUSmile78

Here are a few pics from the 5-night Disney Wonder cruise that I just got back from!  I SOOOOO didn't want to come home!!!  I hope everyone enjoies the pics!!!


----------



## disneybass

Great pictures!  Love the mickey tat!


----------



## wcw57

here's a quick question.......

what would the travelocity gnome be doing on the Disney ship since there are never any discounts........

i guess it wasn't a commercial shoot or .....

is there something in the wind with a travelocity tie-in????????????????


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

wcw57 said:


> here's a quick question.......
> 
> what would the travelocity gnome be doing on the Disney ship since there are never any discounts........
> 
> i guess it wasn't a commercial shoot or .....
> 
> is there something in the wind with a travelocity tie-in????????????????



The poster probably just has a Travelocity gnome and takes it on vacation to take pictures.

I thought it was freakin hilarious!


----------



## StarGazer99

MkUSmile78 said:


> Here are a few pics from the 5-night Disney Wonder cruise that I just got back from!  I SOOOOO didn't want to come home!!!  I hope everyone enjoies the pics!!!



I did!!!  I Loved them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

probably true about the t-gnome, and no disney discounts. notice ? 

he wasn't smiling,  

wonder what he wore on 's night? my guess a troll outfit.


----------



## DVC Mary

I feel like Stitch is one of the family when we run into him on board.  The boys immediately get silly w/ him!  I just have to rein in their "badness levels" after awhile.

Note this was taken after a beach day.  Note the eldest DSs' nice under eye burn.  He kept wiping his eyes b/c of the salt water & no matter how much sunscreen I put on he still burned under his eyes.


----------



## dvc4life

MakeUSmile - 

Great photos.  I can't wait until September 12th when I will be getting on the Wonder and sailing away again!

Thanks.


----------



## s4sammy

This is Christian, our Cruise Director aboard the Wonder for our 5-Night Key West trip.  He was awesome!!!






"Hallelujah!!!!"


----------



## BealsRwe

s4sammy said:


> This is Christian, our Cruise Director aboard the Wonder for our 5-Night Key West trip.  He was awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hallelujah!!!!"



We love Christian!  He is our favorite cruise director!


----------



## Dyerneeds




----------



## Tink rules

Mike... great minds...


----------



## bigAWL

s4sammy said:


> This is Christian, our Cruise Director aboard the Wonder for our 5-Night Key West trip. He was awesome!!!


 
Sorry if I've been out of it.  It's been a while since we were on the Wonder.  When did Clayton leave?


----------



## Madamx

Dyerneeds,

Thank you!! Finally!  A drink menu picture that shows the prices!!  How recent is this pic, btw?


----------



## Dyerneeds

Madamx said:


> Dyerneeds,
> 
> Thank you!! Finally!  A drink menu picture that shows the prices!!  How recent is this pic, btw?



i think its from 2005.


----------



## Dyerneeds

Parrot Cay dessert menu.


----------



## Stephieann

BealsRwe said:


> We love Christian!  He is our favorite cruise director!


I 2nd that!!!!


----------



## dream2011

keep the photos coming please.....


----------



## tinker1bell

I know there is a shot of the Magic at Castaway Cay with the Pirate Ship in front of it but I cannot find it.  I am making my magnetic papers for our door and need a shot.  Anyone have a pic I could use????

Many thanks.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Here are a shot of the Magic and the Flying Dutchman and one of all three ships.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Ok someone said Clayton left?   I had him in Oct 2009....so here is a photo(a little blurry) of the "I'm on vacation dance"   Love him!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I miss the Mouse...December isn't coming fast enough!  this shot is just with a powershot....got the Canon rebel eos now and I can't wait to get awesome photos at WDW this Dec and great cruise photos Oct 2011


----------



## ssanders79

Tritons by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## dolphingirl47

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Ok someone said Clayton left?   I had him in Oct 2009....so here is a photo(a little blurry) of the "I'm on vacation dance"   Love him!!



He was our Assistant Cruise Director on the first Med cruise this year.

Corinna


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
March 2010
After running all the way up to deck 10 from deck 3 to get away from a annoying guy we play some ping pong


----------



## ssanders79

Mount Rustmore at Castaway Cay by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## mrp4352

bigAWL said:


> Sorry if I've been out of it.  It's been a while since we were on the Wonder.  When did Clayton leave?



Clayton was on the Magic last November for our cruise.  We still joke about 
"Gleam!!!" when taking pictures.


----------



## tinker1bell

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Here are a shot of the Magic and the Flying Dutchman and one of all three ships.
> 
> [/IMG]




Thank you so much, this works great!!!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

mrp4352 said:


> Clayton was on the Magic last November for our cruise.  We still joke about
> "Gleam!!!" when taking pictures.[/QUOTE
> 
> We're still doing the "I'm on vacation dance"  Even when we aren't on vacation just to feel like we still are...lol


----------



## mkmommy

Sailing towards the April 25th Bridge and the Port of Lisbon, Aug 3 on the Magic just before sunrise.


----------



## Jpinto

mkmommy said:


> Sailing towards the April 25th Bridge and the Port of Lisbon, Aug 3 on the Magic just before sunrise.



Nice picture! I cross that bridge everyday comuting to work and back. But I don't get to see it often at that time and from that angle...NICE INDEED. My kids and I went to see the ship live the Lisbon arbour that day, as we are sailing on it next August 28th


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

FAVOR!!----Does anyone have a good Pic of Mickey by himself dressed in his Mexican clothes from the 2005/2008 MR cruise?????  Thanks  Michelle


----------



## scottishwee35

mkmommy said:


> Sailing towards the April 25th Bridge and the Port of Lisbon, Aug 3 on the Magic just before sunrise.



Cool, Ian was asking what times did you get up for it?  I was up at 7 am and went to Cat 4 as it was so beautiful and I managed to get photos...

Scottishwee35


----------



## liberty6201

The colours in your photos are incredible - do u do something to them or do they just take like that?


----------



## mdk2davis

bigAWL said:


> Sorry if I've been out of it.  It's been a while since we were on the Wonder.  When did Clayton leave?





We were on the 5 day on July 25th and Clayton was on the ship... he actually jumped into a photo I was taking of my kids! What a funny guy!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## krisngreg

My cruise seems so far away but looking at these pictures makes it bearable!!!!


----------



## DMMarla07860

December 2009
Disney Wonder
Crew watching Oasis sail into Nassau for first time


----------



## tjbaggott

DMMarla07860 said:


> December 2009
> Disney Wonder
> Crew watching Oasis sail into Nassau for first time



Were you there?  If so do you have a photo of the Oasis in Comparison to the Wonder??  Would love to see a photo of it taken from the Wonder and another taken from land!  I would imagine The Dream will look as huge when next to the Magic!


----------



## DMMarla07860

tjbaggott said:


> Were you there?  If so do you have a photo of the Oasis in Comparison to the Wonder??  Would love to see a photo of it taken from the Wonder and another taken from land!  I would imagine The Dream will look as huge when next to the Magic!



I don't have a picture of it from land since I didn't get off the ship that day, before the cruise I wanted too get off the ship that day since I knew Oasis would be in port, but I forgot that I wanted to get off lol, but here is a link to the album pictures of Oasis from Wonder are in, I have lots
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v223/marla07860/Disney Wonder December 2009/


----------



## ssanders79

liberty6201 said:


> The colours in your photos are incredible - do u do something to them or do they just take like that?



It is a composite of 5 shots of different exposures.  The process is called HDR (High Dynamic Range Imaging).  Here is a link to the wikipedia entry.

At first I did not like HDR, but it can be a fun change of pace.


Here is another one....



Disney's Wonder by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Dyerneeds

Strawberry Shortcake anyone?


----------



## dinahfig

Wish I was here right now!


----------



## dinahfig




----------



## tjbaggott

ssanders79 said:


> It is a composite of 5 shots of different exposures.  The process is called HDR (High Dynamic Range Imaging).  Here is a link to the wikipedia entry.
> 
> At first I did not like HDR, but it can be a fun change of pace.
> 
> 
> Here is another one....
> 
> 
> 
> Disney's Wonder by ssanders79, on Flickr



I would love a tip from you.  On my bracketing function, to get 5 shots at different exposures, do I move the bracketing out by 5?  And then what software do you use to do the HDR?  I may have that ability with my Canon software but haven't had the time yet, to check it out fully.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

dinahfig said:


> Wish I was here right now!



Me to.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder Atrium
December 2009


----------



## Pooh93

NowaSki said:


> The still seas on the 7/25/2010 Wonder Double Dip:



We were on that cruise! I wish I had taken pictures of how calm the ocean was!! I have told everyone how great it was!!!

What an awesome cruise!!!


----------



## cmash95

Dyerneeds said:


> Strawberry Shortcake anyone?



boy that brings back memories! Unfortunately they don't have strawberry shortcake on the menu anymore. They replaced it with strawberry sable. They also didn't have the boston cream pie Instead they had a three desert sampler.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

to the  of dcl. : 

it took some time, but i found a pic of mex. mickey. we have 
many in our photobucket, but not one by himself. [ donald 
with him too]. it's from the 2008 pc cruise. was you jus 
wanting mickey by himself? if not , will try to download it 
into photobucket from our printer. oh, he wearing a lime~
green outfit.


----------



## GOVAC24

LUVMICKEY said:


> Me to.



Another beautiful day in St Thomas on Magic!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Lil' Grumpy said:


> to the  of dcl. :
> 
> it took some time, but i found a pic of mex. mickey. we have
> many in our photobucket, but not one by himself. [ donald
> with him too]. it's from the 2008 pc cruise. was you jus
> wanting mickey by himself? if not , will try to download it
> into photobucket from our printer. oh, he wearing a lime~
> green outfit.



I am ok with him with other characters!!!   That would be great...just wanted to make somethings and wanted the mexican look!!  Thanks you are the best!!!!


----------



## dinahfig

You're right!  We were in St Thomas that day!  I loved Megan's Bay Beach!



GOVAC24 said:


> Another beautiful day in St Thomas on Magic!


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

your welcome. 

please be patient with me, as it isn't in photobucket & i will 
need help getting it there. we also getting ready for wdw & 
the member cruise, but will try to get it here before we go.

rest assure, i will get it here. scout's honor! 

ps, we were down in epcot in 09, & mex donald has on a 
different outfit. 

fyi, the reason we take pictures of the characters by themselves?  

[ we do several community projects & help some very special 
children get to know the characters in these "tough times." 
the real secret, these children give us more than we could ever 
give them. it is amazing...they know more about them then
we do. and they give my family extra meanings when we go.]


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Hey Lil Grumpy - I see that you are getting ready for the member cruise.  Come on over to our thread and get acquainted before the cruise.  It's a great group and we're all really excited to finally meet each other in just over a couple of weeks.!!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2514884


----------



## mks001

yum!  prices are not too bad.


----------



## mks001

yum!  drink prices are not too bad.


----------



## tstobb

Float Out of Disney Dream will be on October 30th!


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

Redeemed&Loved said:


> I'm glad we booked in December now! Thanks!


*
Love the Pic of the Christmas decorations, we are booked for this December the 16th, could you tell me how the weather was and what time in December did yall go?*


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

dear dcl  , 

* this isn't the picture i was talking about [ it is better then this one],

but i haven't come across it yet. [ just the paper version & i am 
trying to find the download so i can post it for you.] however, this 
should give you an idea what mickey's outfit look liked.


http://images.photo1.walgreens.com/232323232fp43359>nu=3254>;6:>878>WSNRCG=323446373:667nu0mrj

anyhoo, it goota be somewhere [ since i still have the paper copy.] i
must be getting forgetful , or it is lost in wonderland... 

thanks goodness my wife takes care of our cruise preparations or
i might end up on the ship with just what on my back. 
*& in that case, i most likely scare the villains to give up their "evil ways."


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Dyerneeds said:


> Strawberry Shortcake anyone?


mm, do you pay for, indeed can you get regular coffee after dinner?


dinahfig said:


> Wish I was here right now!


me three


dinahfig said:


>



cool pic, i love minnie


----------



## StephenKay

Hi there,

Here's a picture taken early morning of the Magic docked in Vigo on route to Barcelona from Dover this month.


----------



## DMMarla07860

College Club Singing Karaoke after Pirate Night


----------



## ibouncetoo

If any of you could help this DISer out...it would save hours of searching through all the pic of the day threads:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2543533



And that reminds me...I've been trying to find the picture of the (empty) comfy chairs at Cove Cafe...I know I've seen on on this thread, but random page checking doesn't seem to be working very well for me!

.


----------



## StephenKay

Duplicate Post.  Sorry.


----------



## StephenKay

This was a very nice port off call. I even got to see John Lennon's original wedding certificate to Yoko Ono, we felt very lucky. Not allowed to take a pic.


















Ape scratching the ship


----------



## sayhello

The Magic in Corsica






Sayhello


----------



## pjpoohbear




----------



## hmkaden

TestTrackBoy said:


>



Do you have your collection of photos posted anywhere? I keep wanting to show them to my dh but he doesn't have patience to sit with me a click through all the pages.   Would love to see them all together, they really are amazing!


----------



## ssanders79

tjbaggott said:


> I would love a tip from you.  On my bracketing function, to get 5 shots at different exposures, do I move the bracketing out by 5?  And then what software do you use to do the HDR?  I may have that ability with my Canon software but haven't had the time yet, to check it out fully.



I am not familiar with Canon cameras, but it sounds about right.  My camera does not have a bracketing function so it is a manual process for me of finding the correct exposure and then changing the shutter speed one stop at a time to get all 5 shots.  As for the software, I'm using Photomatix.




Castaway Cay Oncoming Storm by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mary

I wish there was a late night dessert buffet at my house.  Sigh.....


----------



## mushu756

How do you get pictures posted thanks


----------



## Kurby

DVC Mary said:


> I wish there was a late night dessert buffet at my house.  Sigh.....









ohhhhh no not me - i we had a dessert buffet at my house every night i've be 500lbs by christmas - easy. LOL

chocolate cake, chocolate mouse, choclate marshmellows, hell i'd be a marshmellow if i ate that every night   hummm might be worth it.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

DVC Mary said:


> I wish there was a late night dessert buffet at my house.  Sigh.....



Oh my, that looks so good.  My mouth is watering.


----------



## Tink rules

mushu756 said:


> How do you get pictures posted thanks



You have to upload the pictures to a host, like photobucket and then they have a link an IMG link that you can copy and post here and the pics will appear... 

Good luck!


----------



## bigAWL

The Magic at port in Dover for the very first time. June 12, 2010. Oh... and DD3 and DD6, too


----------



## tstobb




----------



## bigAWL

Ready to set sail from Dover, England.  View of Dover Castle atop the White Cliffs.


----------



## StephenKay

Hi there,

Here are a few pics taken on the recent DCL Dover to Barcelona cruise.


----------



## ssanders79

The Flying Dutchman by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

for ms.  dcl, 

finally found them hidden under my wife's section. [ should've
have known. ] 


http://images.photo1.walgreens.com/232323232fp43244>nu=3235>636>:65>WSNRCG=323399<2433;<nu0mrj



here's another one, 


http://images.photo1.walgreens.com/232323232fp43247>nu=3235>636>:65>WSNRCG=323399<2433:;nu0mrj




& this i took for scrappin' 


http://images.photo1.walgreens.com/232323232fp4324:>nu=3235>636>:65>WSNRCG=323399<244696nu0mrj


oh, feeling a lil'goofy



http://images.photo1.walgreens.com/232323232fp4324;>nu=3235>636>:65>WSNRCG=323399<244699nu0mrj



or as my wife puts it, the real me, 




not that anything "fishy" going on, 



http://images.photo1.walgreens.com/232323232fp43243>nu=3235>636>:65>WSNRCG=323399<24473:nu0mrj


----------



## Tink rules

Lil' Grumpy said:


> for ms.  dcl,
> 
> finally found them hidden under my wife's section. [ should've
> have known. ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's another one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & this i took for scrappin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, feeling a lil'goofy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or as my wife puts it, the real me,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that anything "fishy" going on,



Here... I'll help... you have to make sure you have the img before and after the link instead of url... good luck!!!


----------



## bigAWL

Sailing into Oslo.


----------



## ssanders79

Walt by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## bigAWL

The _real_ Akershus Fortress in Oslo. Part of it was under some sort of renovation.  The Magic docked right next to it.


----------



## Reto

I wouldn't mind sitting here right now:




Family Beach at Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr


----------



## jessrose18

reto-thanks for making my day, I needed that


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Loving the photos of the Baltic Cruise!!!  Can't wait to see more shared.  I sure hope they do that cruise again...I'm still saving money!!!


----------



## bigAWL

It really was a spectacular trip!

Here's the Hadeland Glasswerks Factory.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Lil' Grumpy said:


> for ms.  dcl,
> 
> finally found them hidden under my wife's section. [ should've
> have known. ]
> 
> 
> http://images.photo1.walgreens.com/232323232fp43244>nu=3235>636>:65>WSNRCG=323399<2433;<nu0mrj
> 
> 
> 
> here's another one,
> 
> 
> http://images.photo1.walgreens.com/232323232fp43247>nu=3235>636>:65>WSNRCG=323399<2433:;nu0mrj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & this i took for scrappin'
> 
> 
> http://images.photo1.walgreens.com/232323232fp4324:>nu=3235>636>:65>WSNRCG=323399<244696nu0mrj
> 
> 
> oh, feeling a lil'goofy
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.photo1.walgreens.com/232323232fp4324;>nu=3235>636>:65>WSNRCG=323399<244699nu0mrj
> 
> 
> 
> or as my wife puts it, the real me,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that anything "fishy" going on,
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.photo1.walgreens.com/232323232fp43243>nu=3235>636>:65>WSNRCG=323399<24473:nu0mrj




Lil' Grumpy-----THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!!  I love the donald and mickey!!  And I know my thread will love it on our web page too....gonna try and come up with a shirt design or ask some of the creative minds on the DIS!!  Thanks for all your trouble--my fellow Buckeye!!


----------



## bigAWL

Dipping candles into colored wax at the candle shop at Hadeland Glasswerks factory.


----------



## Jey12

I am so excited to find this thread.  I've browsed past it for weeks now knowing I wouldn't be able to stop looking once I started.  5 days later I have worked my way through all 3 threads!    We leave on our 1st cruise on the Wonder for a 4 day to the Bahamas in 10 days and I can't wait to add to this thread!  I have really enjoyed everyone's pictures and the outstanding quality of some of you is amazing!   

I know this isn't a DCL picture, but it is of the carribean, which is where we're headed soon!  It's been one of my favorites from a past vacation that has kept me company while I waited for our cruise.  Now that I've finally let myself look at this thread I have so many more pictures to keep me occupied!  Keep them coming!


----------



## Jey12

bigAWL said:


> Dipping candles into colored wax at the candle shop at Hadeland Glasswerks factory.



How cool is that?  Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bigAWL

Candleshop at the Hadeland Glasswerks factory.


----------



## Stephieann

Reto said:


> I wouldn't mind sitting here right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach at Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr



me too!!!


----------



## bigAWL

One more from Hadeland... They had this large square bandstand or open deck. My DD3 saw it and just had to start dancing.


----------



## Kurby

oh my god that's so cute.

i thought you had triplets at first and thought how fun was that that they all started dancing until i took a good look at the pic 

very fun editing


----------



## Serein

That picture is so cute!


----------



## KSDisneyDad




----------



## jjgarv

KSDisneyDad said:


>



Ok...what are they trying to disguise as a palm tree???


----------



## szubieta

jjgarv said:


> Ok...what are they trying to disguise as a palm tree???



Usually those are cell towers.  We have palm trees and pine tree looking ones.


----------



## Tink rules

Gilligan never had it so good...


----------



## tinker1bell

szubieta said:


> Usually those are cell towers.  We have palm trees and pine tree looking ones.



The cell towers they have in Phila are the ugliest things.   Don't even look like a Lego tree!!!!


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

oh. thanks for the lil'help. [ they're not professionals so i sorta

like keeping'um hidden. also the camera is a lil'cheap one, but i sorta like

the job it does.]

well, got to go ...& pack. we are flying out in a few hours for
the member cruise. don't want to wait til the last minute.


----------



## Tink rules

anytime!!!


----------



## bigAWL

The Magic arrives in Copenhagen.


----------



## bigAWL

While we were in Copenhagen, the famous Little Mermaid statue (_Den lille havfrue_) was on display at the Danish pavillion at the World expo in China. In its place was a large video screen with a live feed showing the actual Mermaid as it sat in Shanghai.  Quite a disappointment for us.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Bummer!  I would have been disappointed too...that's sort of weird to have a live feed of a statue...guess they had to do something, right?


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

KSDisneyDad said:


>



Talk about sticking out like a sore thumb...I think I'd rather see a cell phone tower.


----------



## szubieta

bigAWL said:


> While we were in Copenhagen, the famous Little Mermaid statue (_Den lille havfrue_) was on display at the Danish pavillion at the World expo in China. In its place was a large video screen with a live feed showing the actual Mermaid as it sat in Shanghai.  Quite a disappointment for us.



So now we travel to Copenhagen to see pictures of Shanghai.


----------



## rtkane

Coming from an area of the US with a ton of light pollution, we were amazed at the night sky.  This was taken leaving Nassau so the motion of the ship blurs it a bit, but seeing the Milky Way like this was awe inspiring:


----------



## BethC1952

rtkane said:


> Coming from an area of the US with a ton of light pollution, we were amazed at the night sky.  This was taken leaving Nassau so the motion of the ship blurs it a bit, but seeing the Milky Way like this was awe inspiring:


I agree!  You know, I always enjoy watching the stars in the Caribbean, but I never thought of taking a picture--and I take pictures of absolutely everything!

They're gorgeous!

Beth


----------



## svwkirby

Atlantis from the deck of the Wonder - July 2009


----------



## bigAWL

Changing of the Guard at the home of Denmark's royal family, Amalienborg Palace (completed in 1760).


----------



## JenGC

rtkane said:


> Coming from an area of the US with a ton of light pollution, we were amazed at the night sky.  This was taken leaving Nassau so the motion of the ship blurs it a bit, but seeing the Milky Way like this was awe inspiring:



I forgot that you would be able to see everything at night on the ship (given that it is clear). Oh wow! That is amazing! Now Im even MORE EXCITED!!


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## KSDisneyDad




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## nanceliz

KSDisneyDad,

Where is that photo taken? The one of the deck with the round windows?
That is a really cool shot!!


----------



## cdfl30

Disney Magic by candisfl, on Flickr


----------



## jiminyC_fan

Cool picture KSDisneyDad.


----------



## Kurby

oh boy do i wish we could see these decorations - we so badly wanted to go on the first Dream New Years cruise but don't think we could afford it 

our daughter just asked tonight if we could go on another cruise and I said maybe christmas after next 





cdfl30 said:


> Disney Magic by candisfl, on Flickr


----------



## KSDisneyDad

nanceliz said:


> KSDisneyDad,
> 
> Where is that photo taken? The one of the deck with the round windows?
> That is a really cool shot!!



Thanks!  It's on Deck 4 aft on the Wonder.  It was taken last Wednesday on our Sea Day!

We've spend 29 nights on the Magic and I don't recall ever seeing the porthole cutouts like that on Deck 4 aft.  When we came across them on the Wonder last week while walking the track around the ship, my DW said that it'd make a great picture and had me take a few shots to capture the sun hitting the deck.



jiminyC_fan said:


> Cool picture KSDisneyDad.



Thanks, but again I have to give credit to my DW.  Even though I took the picture, it was her eye that caught the sun hitting the deck like that.


----------



## KSDisneyDad

bevtoy said:


> bevtoy - Great Starfish pictures.   We saw about a half-dozen or so huge starfish like these at Serenity Bay at Castaway Cay as well.   I didn't have my underwater camera with me at the time though


----------



## bevtoy

Thank you!  Its a rare 6 point starfish .. usually starfish in that area are 5 points.




> Great Starfish pictures. We saw about a half-dozen or so huge starfish like these at Serenity Bay at Castaway Cay as well. I didn't have my underwater camera with me at the time though







KSDisneyDad said:


>


----------



## rtkane

Evening after heading out from Port Canaveral.  That's a Carnival ship on the horizon.


----------



## noahdove

That is breath taking...thank you for sharing it


----------



## bigAWL

Nyhavn (New Harbor) in Copenhagen, started in the 17th century, was once home to Hans Christian Andersen.


----------



## Stephieann

bigAWL said:


> Nyhavn (New Harbor) in Copenhagen, started in the 17th century, was once home to Hans Christian Andersen.


beautiful picture!!

for some reason i want to say i did a puzzle with this view.  If it was not for this view it was something close to it!


----------



## DMMarla07860

Adventures Away on Disney Magic in March 2010


----------



## rtkane

noahdove said:


> That is breath taking...thank you for sharing it



You're quite welcome!  It was really beautiful in person...the picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## bigAWL

Copenhagen Opera House.  Opened in 2005, it is one of the most expensive opera houses ever built.


----------



## idieh

Disney Wonder 2006


----------



## KSDisneyDad




----------



## Cheryl726

KSDisneyDad said:


>



That is adorable!


----------



## tinkmom2

"So. Where did you get your dress?"


----------



## bigAWL

Sand sculpture at the port of Warnemünde, Germany.


----------



## yow

Mmmm... Palo brunch.


----------



## KSDisneyDad

Cheryl726 said:


> That is adorable!



Thanks.  We saw Goofy on embarkation day on Deck 10 all by himself with his handler.  He was running on top of the deck chairs and being silly with absolutely no kids chasing after him.   We got a couple of candid pictures including this one and he did stop for some posed pictures as well with us as Goofy is my DW's favorite character.


----------



## bevtoy

Oh now I want to plan a new cruise...




yow said:


> Mmmm... Palo brunch.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

bevtoy said:


> Oh now I want to plan a new cruise...



Ahhhhh, Palo Brunch, it is at the top of our list as one of our most favorite things to do on the cruise.


----------



## JenGC

LUVMICKEY said:


> Ahhhhh, Palo Brunch, it is at the top of our list as one of our most favorite things to do on the cruise.



So what do you do? Just pick up that plate and move on, or say "I would like that" and they bring it to you?


----------



## ssanders79

Chillin' with Donald on the Docks by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## LUVMICKEY

First they show you everything on the buffet and then you take the plate and take your choises of what you want.


----------



## bevtoy

Both...they have a lovely buffet (several tables) and selection of entrées brought to you after you observe and order.  Very pleasant with one glass complementary champagne.  Wonderful selection at cheese table.




JenGC said:


> So what do you do? Just pick up that plate and move on, or say "I would like that" and they bring it to you?


----------



## JenGC

bevtoy said:


> Both...they have a lovely buffet (several tables) and selection of entrées brought to you after you observe and order.  Very pleasant with one glass complementary champagne.  Wonderful selection at cheese table.



Ahhh thanks guys.


----------



## TXFL

Thunder storm somewhere over Florida's east coast with a view of the Milky Way





Entrance to Pelican Plunge





The new Family Beach (#2)





The Carnival Sensation back at Port Canaveral


----------



## woj68

TXFL said:


> Thunder storm somewhere over Florida's east coast with a view of the Milky Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrance to Pelican Plunge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Family Beach (#2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Carnival Sensation back at Port Canaveral



Great images Sergio. I especially like the tone mapped one of Pelican Plunge...sweet!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

bigAWL said:


> Nyhavn (New Harbor) in Copenhagen, started in the 17th century, was once home to Hans Christian Andersen.



Kind of reminds me of Portofino Bay at Universal Studios!!  

http://www.wdwinfo.com/universal/Photos/Portofino-Bay-Hotel/pages/DSC00052.htm


----------



## bigAWL

Neuermarkt (New Market) in Rostock, Germany.  That's the bigger town close to Warnemünde where the ship was in port.  Train down to Rostock was about 20 minutes, I think.


----------



## TXFL

woj68 said:


> Great images Sergio. I especially like the tone mapped one of Pelican Plunge...sweet!


 Thanx a lot WOJ68, you are one of my photog role models.


----------



## yow




----------



## tjbaggott

Has anyone ever gotten a close up photo like the lamp above, of the mickey head shaped screws on that lamp?  I've heard there ARE mickey head shaped screws, but forgot to check it out on our cruise last fall.


----------



## yow

tjbaggott said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a close up photo like the lamp above, of the mickey head shaped screws on that lamp?  I've heard there ARE mickey head shaped screws, but forgot to check it out on our cruise last fall.



I kinda thought there were, but then again at that point we were seeing lots of things that looked like Mickey ears, almost like hallucinations if ya know what I mean.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

The photos of the Milky Way are fantastic.


----------



## scottishwee35

yow said:


> Mmmm... Palo brunch.



I missed that sweet pizza as it was good that I first thought oh it was yummies.... I was thinking about it another day lol...

Scottishwee35


----------



## smeecanada

hogwartsdropout said:


> The photos of the Milky Way are fantastic.



Hogwartsdropout  -  Noticed your ticker saying 29 until work on the DCL Magic.  

What are you going to do?  We're on the 23OCT sailing.


----------



## bigAWL

Forgot I wanted to post more from Copenhagen...

This is Christiansborg Palace (tallest on the right) taken from the canal boat tour.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

"Secret" Deck Aft on deck 7


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Shuffleboard anyone?  (sorry for posting TWO pictures, but this thread has been slow lately.  lol)


----------



## bigAWL

This is the Star Flyer ride at Tivoli Gardens in Copenhagen. The ship was docked about 3 miles away I think, but we could easily see it from the top of this thing.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

The view at the end of the bike trail.


----------



## nettii

Luckymomoftwo said:


> The view at the end of the bike trail.



that is beautiful! Can you explore on the beach by your self?


----------



## dvc4life

Luckymomoftwo said:


> The view at the end of the bike trail.



Love your pictures Debbie!!!!!! Please keep them coming.  

Wasn't it fun to ride bikes out to the end.  It was so pretty out there.


----------



## TXFL




----------



## LUVMICKEY

Luckymomoftwo said:


> The view at the end of the bike trail.



This is so beautiful and peaceful looking.


----------



## Time2go2disney

Sail away Party ...........................


----------



## kasidak

let see if this works


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

nettii said:


> that is beautiful! Can you explore on the beach by your self?



No you can't explore by the beach....there's a sign that says do not go beyond this point.




dvc4life said:


> Love your pictures Debbie!!!!!! Please keep them coming.
> 
> Wasn't it fun to ride bikes out to the end.  It was so pretty out there.



Thanks Chris!!   

It was very fun to ride the bikes!  I never had any desire to until I started seeing all the pictures people have posted and I wanted to go get some pictures of my own!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

This is one of my favorite pictures from last week's cruise!






I took it while I was parasailing!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo




----------



## kellyb2000

Luckymomoftwo said:


> I took it while I was parasailing!


----------



## TXFL




----------



## bigAWL

A wonderful little carrousel at Tivoli Gardens in Copenhagen.


----------



## TXFL

I woke up this day @ 4AM to be able to watch the Wonder backing up to the dock, I know it has side propellers that allow her to rotate on her axis, but what about reverse? how do they do it? do they secretly push her back to the dock in the middle of the night? I had to see how it was done. So I waited and waited for two hours and all I could see were these dim lights on the horizon, could that be CC? these lights should be getting closer and closer, why are they static? is that island ahead of us on a floating plattform and moving at the same speed as the Wonder? I gave up and started packing up my gear and decided to snap a couple shots of the sunrise, I then turned to my left and saw the silhouette of another island, at that moment it hit me, we were not moving at all and I had been looking at the "wrong" island all this time; the island on the left side of the Wonder was Castaway Cay; that's when the Wonder started moving again, and a few minutes later we were docked at CC pier. The island on the horizon is The Great Abaco Island.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

From Dreams.  It's a tad bit out of focus, but not bad for not using a flash!


----------



## bigAWL

Posting two today. The pipe organ (1770) and astronomical clock (1472) inside Marienkirche (St. Mary's Church) built during the 13th and 14th centuries in Rostock, Germany.


----------



## Time2go2disney

SSMC 2010 ...................


----------



## Stefy

I have just gone through this whole thread and am loving all the pictures.

Cannot wait for our first cruise on the Dream next year, is going to be so magical!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

I haven't been on this thread in a while.

bigAWL:  I loved seeing your pictures from Copenhagan.  It brought back great memories of when I was there a long time ago.  The Opera House wasn't there then, but we were fortunate enough to see The Little Mermaid in person! Loved the palace pictures, I actually got my picture taken with one of the guards there.  Tivoli Gardens was very quaint and enjoyable.

Great pics everybody!


----------



## shasess

AP


----------



## shasess

Double post


----------



## lapdwife

We have a Sony Mavica and I want to get some lenses for it...any suggestions?  I saw some HD wide angle and zoom lenses on ebay.  Wondering if I should pick those up?


----------



## woj68




----------



## dvc4life

shasess said:


> AP



How funny, but that is the same table we sat at on our cruise when we sailed a few weeks ago.


----------



## lilpooh108

bigAWL said:


> A wonderful little carrousel at Tivoli Gardens in Copenhagen.



That's lovely, thank you for this pic


----------



## Jey12

Sad that our first Disney cruise is over, but happy I can finally contribute to this thread!  Pic is DD4 jumping for joy on the beach at castaway cay.  Next cruise is going to have to be a double dip there!


----------



## kellyb2000

Jey12 - love the jumping for joy pic!  So precious!


----------



## dvc4life




----------



## tstobb




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Jey12 - That picture is absolutely adorable!!!!!  She even has the pastel Mickey Mouse scrunchie in her hair!!!  

Chris - I LOVE that picture!!!!  When I first saw it I thought "where in the world did she see that?!"  Then I realized it's at the terminal...it's a speaker on the TV's, right?


----------



## Jey12

Thank you everyone!  She is my favorite photo subject!  This picture was taken on our first night on the Wonder.  It was quite rocky and most passengers had reached for their motion sickness meds and headed to bed.  I on the other hand grabbed a drink and headed to deck 9 to watch some football with DD and DH.  I had a nice misting sitting next to the pool as the calm goofy pool went all goofy and turned into a wave pool.


----------



## SrisonS

TXFL said:


> I woke up this day @ 4AM to be able to watch the Wonder backing up to the dock, I know it has side propellers that allow her to rotate on her axis, but what about reverse? how do they do it? do they secretly push her back to the dock in the middle of the night? I had to see how it was done. So I waited and waited for two hours and all I could see were these dim lights on the horizon, could that be CC? these lights should be getting closer and closer, why are they static? is that island ahead of us on a floating plattform and moving at the same speed as the Wonder? I gave up and started packing up my gear and decided to snap a couple shots of the sunrise, I then turned to my left and saw the silhouette of another island, at that moment it hit me, we were not moving at all and I had been looking at the "wrong" island all this time; the island on the left side of the Wonder was Castaway Cay; that's when the Wonder started moving again, and a few minutes later we were docked at CC pier. The island on the horizon is The Great Abaco Island.



Beautiful shot!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

yow said:


>



Ooooooo.... NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Jey12 said:


> Thank you everyone!  She is my favorite photo subject!  This picture was taken on our first night on the Wonder.  It was quite rocky and most passengers had reached for their motion sickness meds and headed to bed.  I on the other hand grabbed a drink and headed to deck 9 to watch some football with DD and DH.  I had a nice misting sitting next to the pool as the calm goofy pool went all goofy and turned into a wave pool.



Oh my, that looks pretty rocky for me.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic in Key West
I took this picture with my phone and edited it with photoshop on my Droid phone


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

DMMarla07860 - THAT'S a COOL picture!  Nice job!


----------



## kellyb2000

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Chris - I LOVE that picture!!!!  When I first saw it I thought "where in the world did she see that?!"  Then I realized it's at the terminal...it's a speaker on the TV's, right?



It took me a minute, but I finally saw the "ears" in the background!  Cute pic!


----------



## tvguy

Jey12 said:


> Thank you everyone!  She is my favorite photo subject!  This picture was taken on our first night on the Wonder.  It was quite rocky and most passengers had reached for their motion sickness meds and headed to bed.  I on the other hand grabbed a drink and headed to deck 9 to watch some football with DD and DH.  I had a nice misting sitting next to the pool as the calm goofy pool went all goofy and turned into a wave pool.



We'd be disappointed if we didn't have at least one night of rough seas.  Nobody in our family gets sea sick, so it's just part of what we look forward to.


----------



## dvc4life

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Jey12 - That picture is absolutely adorable!!!!!  She even has the pastel Mickey Mouse scrunchie in her hair!!!
> 
> Chris - I LOVE that picture!!!!  When I first saw it I thought "where in the world did she see that?!"  Then I realized it's at the terminal...it's a speaker on the TV's, right?



Yes it is!


----------



## dvc4life

Jey12 said:


> Thank you everyone!  She is my favorite photo subject!  This picture was taken on our first night on the Wonder.  It was quite rocky and most passengers had reached for their motion sickness meds and headed to bed.  I on the other hand grabbed a drink and headed to deck 9 to watch some football with DD and DH.  I had a nice misting sitting next to the pool as the calm goofy pool went all goofy and turned into a wave pool.



Wow.  That must have been a rocky night.  When did you sail?


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

The replica Santa Maria pulled up along side the Disney Magic in Madeira, April 2010.


----------



## bigAWL

Lighthouse in Warnemünde, GE, built in 1897. The building at the bottom of the lighthouse is called the "Teepott" (or teapot) built in the 1960s, which houses restuarants and, I was told, a sea voyage exhibition.


----------



## mks001

WOW! Can you imagine sailing across the Atlantic in that.    Great picture. 

Also - Thanks to all who submit pictures to this thread.  It is making our wait for the DREAM easier.  KEEP EM COMING.




Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> The replica Santa Maria pulled up along side the Disney Magic in Madeira, April 2010.


----------



## Lemoe




----------



## Jey12

Really the pool made the waves look worse than they were.  I didn't feel the rocking as bad as the pool made it look like.  
TVGuy I agree, I also don't get seasick and really enjoyed the rocking motion and also a mostly empty deck.  

We sailed Sept. 19-23rd and went between hurricanes Igor and Karl.  Although many seemed to be sick that night I really didn't think it was all that bad?  

Here's a picture before all of the rocking of the ship started.  The awesome sail away party that started our cruise off right!


----------



## bigAWL

Here's the beach at Warnemünde, GE.


----------



## JLSE50

Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> The replica Santa Maria pulled up along side the Disney Magic in Madeira, April 2010.



.
I love this picture and am so glad you shared it on our cruise thread--I have it in my scrapbook under a picture of the Magic from stem to stern.  I have some stats with it like the fact that it took Columbus 6 weeks to travel the route we made in 6 days !!!

Thanks
hope you are doing well!


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Lemoe




----------



## SILLYANDI

One of my favorite spontaneous "Disney" moments. I just happened to have the camera in my hand ready to take a picture of the boys being silly and the head server showed up just in time to be thier victim!


----------



## SILLYANDI

BELLE16127 said:


> We have been on 5 Disney Cruises last one in November 2009 for our daughters WEDDING!!  I have never posted a picture of the day here before but I couldn't resist posting a couple of these......



WOW! Beautiful! Your daughter looks absolutely stunning and happy! Now I know where I want my daughter to get married (she's 12 and hates boys but that gives me plenty of time to plan! LOL)


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Jey12

Lemoe said:


>




That's a great picture!  Love the night time view!


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Hey Jan! We are doing great. Lots of change at our house, but all good.  Here's another shot from Madeira for old times sake. 



JLSE50 said:


> .
> I love this picture and am so glad you shared it on our cruise thread--I have it in my scrapbook under a picture of the Magic from stem to stern.  I have some stats with it like the fact that it took Columbus 6 weeks to travel the route we made in 6 days !!!
> 
> Thanks
> hope you are doing well!




Beautiful Madeira!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Lemoe said:


>



Hope that's not your view when you missed the boat!!


----------



## Lemoe

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Hope that's not your view when you missed the boat!!



 Im not sure I would take a picture of that 

It's actually the Magic and we were on the Wonder. They passed on chistmas day. It was very cool


----------



## ssanders79

The Flying Dutchman by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## woj68




----------



## sayhello

woj68 said:


>


Nice!  *Very* nice!

Sayhello


----------



## dinahfig




----------



## dinahfig




----------



## NJ.Ohana

Very cool thread.  I can't wait to post our picture of the day.


----------



## mushu756

This made my night


----------



## MTmomma

Awe Every one of you has posted wonderful pictures! I can not wait to post mine!


----------



## rcovey2004

Hi.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

rcovey2004 said:


> Hi.



Hi there and  to the Diz boards.


----------



## JenGC

I thought I would continue the Pluto theme


----------



## yow




----------



## mylittleprincess

DH & DD in the yellow out for a jetski ride


----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## dvc4life




----------



## KS929

Curtis McCrea said:


> There's a picture that will get you excited. Beautiful!



get you excited because it changes! lmao! ahaha


----------



## KS929

Tink rules said:


> Ok... so is it me or does the Epic look like an apartment building?



correction: an apartment building hideously integrated on a cruise ship! lol If they were trying to make an apartment-like ship for their passengers, they've done an ugly job!


----------



## Tink rules

I fell in LOVE with that water... mesmerized is more like it...


----------



## woj68

I love the scene that greets you as the escalator reaches the top when you enter the terminal.


----------



## Beezymouse

I found this poor little thread all the way back on page 4 so I'm bumping.


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Time2go2disney

tstobb said:


>



 Nice Shot .......................


----------



## KayR

tstobb said:


>



Love it.

My first thought was

"Mine! Mine! Mine!"

-Kay


----------



## yow




----------



## Tink rules

KayR said:


> Love it.
> 
> My first thought was
> 
> "Mine! Mine! Mine!"
> 
> -Kay



& Thank God there's GLASS????


----------



## Meg'n'walt

Our son Walt trying hard to look like...Walt 
on our Baltic cruise!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

yow said:


>



Oh, so beautiful.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Meg'n'walt said:


> Our son Walt trying hard to look like...Walt
> on our Baltic cruise!



He's doing a pretty good job.  Very nice.


----------



## ktjl92

bump


----------



## Meg'n'walt

LUVMICKEY said:


> He's doing a pretty good job.  Very nice.



Without the moustache dough...


----------



## orlandothebeagle

KS929 said:


> correction: an apartment building hideously integrated on a cruise ship! lol If they were trying to make an apartment-like ship for their passengers, they've done an ugly job!


----------



## shasess

Meg'n'walt said:


> Our son Walt trying hard to look like...Walt
> on our Baltic cruise!



Very cute!


----------



## tstobb

Bumping (or better yet, bouncing!) this up!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Meg'n'walt said:


> Our son Walt trying hard to look like...Walt
> on our Baltic cruise!



Funny thing about the original photo is that the cigarette that Walt was holding was airbrushed out for the sake of Political Correctness. But I do love the pose, its very Cute!

This is one of my favourite photos of Walt Disney, its too bad that lung cancer took him so early!


----------



## JenGC

I know this isnt a Disney related picture, but I took it right before our flight to Orlando. Anyone know who this is? (no one from my cruise can answer!!)


----------



## JenGC

OK to make up for the non-disney one, here is one of the terminal off our verandah.


----------



## carstinkmom

bump


----------



## Meg'n'walt

JenGC said:


> OK to make up for the non-disney one, here is one of the terminal off our verandah.



Lovely dress !!  Where did you get that or did you make it yourself ?


----------



## maria-fan-22

JenGC said:


> I know this isnt a Disney related picture, but I took it right before our flight to Orlando. Anyone know who this is? (no one from my cruise can answer!!)



I'm up for the challenge of finding out but who exactly is the person we are trying to guess who it is? 

I mean which person in the photo?


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

DCL Logo


----------



## szubieta

JenGC said:


> I know this isnt a Disney related picture, but I took it right before our flight to Orlando. Anyone know who this is? (no one from my cruise can answer!!)



The guy in the plaid looks like a cross between Elton John and Dave Letterman...either of them would be in the 1st class lounge and not standing in any LINE.


----------



## DsneyNana

Steven Curtis Chapman...absolutely love his music and ministry...


----------



## ssanders79

szubieta said:


> The guy in the plaid looks like a cross between Elton John and Dave Letterman...either of them would be in the 1st class lounge and not standing in any LINE.



This is a Southwest Airlines line the only special treatment you get is upgrading to business select and you get A1-15 boarding and a free drink voucher. I respect southwest and love to fly with them. Instead of spending money on lounges the keep it simple and let you check 2 bags for free!




Palo Beef Tenderloin with Gorgonzola Sauce by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## szubieta

ssanders79 said:


> This is a Southwest Airlines line the only special treatment you get is upgrading to business select and you get A1-15 boarding and a free drink voucher. I respect southwest and love to fly with them. Instead of spending money on lounges the keep it simple and let you check 2 bags for free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palo Beef Tenderloin with Gorgonzola Sauce by ssanders79, on Flickr



Thanks for the update...wouldn't have guess the line is Southwest and know nothing about there services.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic Model


----------



## collectoraholic

My DH being a good sport.


----------



## collectoraholic

Another fun one!  My YDD coming out of the slide.  Woosh!


----------



## collectoraholic

& 1 last one from the same cruise...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Key West Sunset


----------



## carmie3377

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Key West Sunset



That is GORGEOUS!!!!  Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## InDashMP3

DD couldn't decide if she wanted oatmeal, donuts, chocolate waffle, or the sucker for breakfast!!


----------



## szubieta

InDashMP3 said:


> DD couldn't decide if she wanted oatmeal, donuts, chocolate waffle, or the sucker for breakfast!!



She looks like she is in Heaven!  Exactly what vacation is all about.


----------



## Husurdady

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Key West Sunset



   NOW THAT'S WHAT I AM TALKIN' ABOUT ,WE ARE GOING TO MISS THIS IN 2012. KEY WEST NEEDS US. DCL DO YOU HEAR WHAT WE ARE TALKIN' ABOUT.


----------



## peachygreen

collectoraholic said:


> & 1 last one from the same cruise...




Gawrsh is that Goofy?  Goofy in ketchup.  I never would have thought it.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Key West Sunset



Such a pretty picture.


----------



## collectoraholic

peachygreen said:


> Gawrsh is that Goofy?  Goofy in ketchup.  I never would have thought it.



Yeah, our server & asst. server were full of wonderfully entertaining 'tricks' & magic when we were on the Wonder recently.  Kept even our 14 yr. old enthralled.   LOL!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Husurdady said:


> NOW THAT'S WHAT I AM TALKIN' ABOUT ,WE ARE GOING TO MISS THIS IN 2012. KEY WEST NEEDS US. DCL DO YOU HEAR WHAT WE ARE TALKIN' ABOUT.



DCL not going to Key West was not their decision. We spoke with Captain Thord last week and he told us the Dream class ship are too big to safely navigate the barrier reefs off of Key West. Key West has the $$$ and the desire to expand the channel but it is tied up in legal fights with enviromentalists. Here is another pic of sunset.


----------



## StarGazer99

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> DCL not going to Key West was not their decision. We spoke with Captain Thord last week and he told us the Dream class ship are too big to safely navigate the barrier reefs off of Key West. Key West has the $$$ and the desire to expand the channel but it is tied up in legal fights with enviromentalists. Here is another pic of sunset.



I'm confused... Disney shows they are going to Key West with the Fantasy. It's a port of call.


----------



## peachygreen

StarGazer99 said:


> I'm confused... Disney shows they are going to Key West with the Fantasy. It's a port of call.




Nope from what I can tell the Fantasy is not calling on Key West.  Check out the iteneries here

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...es/7-night-western-caribbean-cruise/schedule/


----------



## JenGC

Meg'n'walt said:


> Lovely dress !!  Where did you get that or did you make it yourself ?



Thanks! We have a shop that sells them (or did).


----------



## JenGC

DsneyNana said:


> Steven Curtis Chapman...absolutely love his music and ministry...



YES!! That's him. I know isn't his music wonderful? But then again, it comes from a higher source  I was freaking when I saw him. I tried not to act like a moron and I didnt talk to him. I figured he gets bugged all the time. I am going to book some time in Heaven hahahaahah


----------



## JenGC

collectoraholic said:


> & 1 last one from the same cruise...



What is that suppose to be? We got a lot of ketchup Minnie heads 

Edited: sorry. I should have kept reading LOL Garsh!


----------



## StarGazer99

peachygreen said:


> Nope from what I can tell the Fantasy is not calling on Key West.  Check out the iteneries here
> 
> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...es/7-night-western-caribbean-cruise/schedule/



OK I got it... I just looked out west Caribbean and it listed it as a post.  I didn't see the Magic there as a ship.


----------



## MrsZ

I just sat here and looked through this entire thread... I am now cursing the fact that my cruise isn't until next year! But you guys got me extremely excited! Keep posting!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic docked at Mallory Square


----------



## DMMarla07860

College Club back in August 2006, seems like a long time ago, this was only my 3rd cruise and since then I've been on 7 more


----------



## Pumba's Dad

To: TIGGER/POOH4

Something must be wrong with my computer.   I saw your Key West Photo and this is what I saw.   

Hope you don't mind me messing with your photo..


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Pumba's Dad said:


> To: TIGGER/POOH4
> 
> Something must be wrong with my computer.   I saw your Key West Photo and this is what I saw.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me messing with your photo..




Looks great to me. Here is another sunset that has been floating around these boards.


----------



## mylittleprincess




----------



## JenGC

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Looks great to me. Here is another sunset that has been floating around these boards.



Pumba's Dad's looks more real with the boats and clouds in the picture with it. Good job Pumba's Dad!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The entrance to the ramp to the Magic. A rather large hidden Mickey.


----------



## dolphingirl47

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The entrance to the ramp to the Magic. A rather large hidden Mickey.



I can't wait to see this again. Our last two cruises were out of Barcelona and I really missed walking through the Mickey Ears.

Corinna


----------



## irishdadx4

JenGC said:


> I know this isnt a Disney related picture, but I took it right before our flight to Orlando. Anyone know who this is? (no one from my cruise can answer!!)



I'm thinking Ryan Seacrest????  

Mike


----------



## irishdadx4

InDashMP3 said:


> DD couldn't decide if she wanted oatmeal, donuts, chocolate waffle, or the sucker for breakfast!!



She's got the right idea...have them all !!!!

Mike


----------



## KSDisneyDad

dolphingirl47 said:


> I can't wait to see this again. Our last two cruises were out of Barcelona and I really missed walking through the Mickey Ears.
> 
> Corinna



Can a recent cruiser (Sept/Oct 2010) let me know if this is open again?  When we were there in early September, it was blocked off behind a construction wall as they were reconfiguring the ramp for the new terminal expansion.  We didn't get to walk through the ears.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

We were on the 10/16/10 Western and the doors through the Mickey ears were open.


----------



## Keira1387

*October 16th Western- The Magic in Grand Cayman*!


----------



## KingRichard




----------



## DizDragonfly




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic's new drink station


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Keira1387 said:


> *October 16th Western- The Magic in Grand Cayman*!



Very Nice Pic!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic's new drink station



That is so much better than the old layout.

Corinna


----------



## Keira1387

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Very Nice Pic!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Tink rules

Here's the Dream in the water on youtube... 

You are going to LOVE the horn!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb8hnubbX2I


----------



## Kurby

does it make me a suck that i got chocked up when the horn went off????


----------



## pxlbarrel

Kurby said:


> does it make me a suck that i got chocked up when the horn went off????



There's at least two of us choking then.  It gives me goosebumps.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

pxlbarrel said:


> There's at least two of us choking then.  It gives me goosebumps.



Ditto!  Love the new horn!


----------



## pxlbarrel

InDashMP3 said:


> DD couldn't decide if she wanted oatmeal, donuts, chocolate waffle, or the sucker for breakfast!!



I have to say that I absolute LOVE this photo.  Your little one is so intent on her meal while clutching that sucker ... and she's so cute.  LOVE IT.


----------



## kutchyone

I love A Wish Is A Dream but that horn was kinda scary sounding.  Maybe in person it sounds better, soon will find out on January 23, 2011!!!!!


----------



## pirate

subbing!


----------



## MrsZ

Kurby said:


> does it make me a suck that i got chocked up when the horn went off????



lol i did too!


----------



## pirate

2008 Wonder in the Bahamas


----------



## Tink rules

I think we all have a happy tear tonight... kinda  makes me feel like I've sent a child off into the world for wonderful adventures!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tink rules said:


> Here's the Dream in the water on youtube...
> 
> You are going to LOVE the horn!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb8hnubbX2I



I intensely dislike the new horn. For me "When You Wish Upon A Star" sums up my Disney experience. I remember watching a programme to celebrate the opening of Disneyland Paris and they played this song. It literally made me go weak at the knees. It was this song that made me dream of going to Disney. It was a further 4 years before I went to Disneyland Paris, 6 before my first visit to WDW, 10 before my first trip to Disneyland and 16 before my first cruise and this song is linked with precious memories of all of those places. I literally breaks my heart that it won't feature on the Dream.

Corinna


----------



## pxlbarrel

dolphingirl47 said:


> I intensely dislike the new horn. For me "When You Wish Upon A Star" sums up my Disney experience. I remember watching a programme to celebrate the opening of Disneyland Paris and they played this song. It literally made me go weak at the knees. It was this song that made me dream of going to Disney. It was a further 4 years before I went to Disneyland Paris, 6 before my first visit to WDW, 10 before my first trip to Disneyland and 16 before my first cruise and this song is linked with precious memories of all of those places. I literally breaks my heart that it won't feature on the Dream.
> 
> Corinna



I think I would have preferred "When You Wish Upon a Star" as well since that's what I think of when I think of DCL.  However, I'm also hoping that the Dream has both horn signals.  It would be great if it could do that.  Think of the horn battles when the ships cross paths.   Let's cross our fingers.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Mickey head on the Magic's funnel


----------



## ppiew

I love the new horn!  It gives identiy to the ship.  Wonder what they will do for the Fantasy??


----------



## Stefy

Love the new horn, isn't there also another two tunes it blares out alternately?


----------



## Yo Ho Yo Ho!

I read somewhere that the Dream may have all 3 horns.  Do the Magic and Wonder have different horns?


----------



## Stefy

I think the Magic and Wonder only have the one, but I could be wrong.


----------



## mirby72

DizDragonfly said:


>


 
This link has some photos of the Disney Dream moving out of dry dock.....
http://www.disneycruisenews.com/Con...playItem=50f3e408-6df2-4145-a122-fb737caeda4a


----------



## Evad

Well this shot pretty much sums up how my recent cruise was.... 

From Castaway Cay


----------



## dvc4life

Evad said:


> Well this shot pretty much sums up how my recent cruise was....
> 
> From Castaway Cay




Great shot!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

A clear calm morning at sea. Looks like the bridge channel.


----------



## Yo Ho Yo Ho!

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## nettii

Evad said:


> Well this shot pretty much sums up how my recent cruise was....
> 
> From Castaway Cay



UMMMMMMM Hope you dont mind but its now my new screen saver!


----------



## Mindyjoy

Evad said:


> Well this shot pretty much sums up how my recent cruise was....
> 
> From Castaway Cay



Loooove this shot.  It sums up "vacation" to me!


----------



## GoofyFD

Yummy!!!!!!!


----------



## Zandy595

I hope it's ok to post a picture I didn't personally take...


----------



## Evad

Thank you all!!!

Now for where that drink came from...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

DS at Spring a Leak


----------



## HashHoney

Subbing


----------



## ppiew

WOW  Great definition on the photos!  what kind of camera?  how many pixels?


----------



## Evad




----------



## Tink rules

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> DS at Spring a Leak



Cool picture!!! 

Is spring a leak fresh water?  & do you think they'd mind an adult running through without a kid?  I hate salt water...


----------



## ppiew

I'm thinking those cameras are too much for my addled brain.  Better stick to my Canon point and shoot and settle for lesser pix.  boo hoo.  definitely need SIMPLE!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Tink rules said:


> Cool picture!!!
> 
> Is spring a leak fresh water?  & do you think they'd mind an adult running through without a kid?  I hate salt water...



Spring a Leak uses recycled fresh water so jump in. Adults are more than welcome to join in the fun. Have a great time


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic's constructors plate


----------



## JOANNEL

Mt favorite drink, from my favorite place. Taken 10/22!!


----------



## JOANNEL

Yummy dessert.


----------



## Evad




----------



## ibouncetoo

Good 'photo shop' Dave! 

.


----------



## Husurdady

JOANNEL said:


> Mt favorite drink, from my favorite place. Taken 10/22!!



  WOW! AND MY FAVORITE DAY TO GO CRUISIN'.


----------



## Dizpinfriend

A very ominous shot of the Flying Dutchman...


----------



## Kurby

Dizpinfriend said:


> A very ominous shot of the Flying Dutchman...






speaking of the dutchman..... i keep hearing that it's hanging on by a thread or it's on it's last leg, just one more storm and she'll sink.


we saw it last year and it looked pretty good - any info on how long it's expected to last?

how often does CC get hit with major storms?


----------



## tinkmom2

Kurby we went in 2009 too and it looked fine to us. It would be cooll if they could bring in some props for the new Pirates movie!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Evad said:


>



That is a beautiful picture!!!  My most favorite place on earth!!


----------



## DMMarla07860

Castaway Cay back in 2002


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The morning smoothie from Goofy's galley


----------



## Evad




----------



## cdfl30

DCL Christmas Ornament by candisfl, on Flickr


----------



## steelek_29

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> That is a beautiful picture!!!  My most favorite place on earth!!



What type of camera you used for this gorgeous photo???
I want to buy one and I'm still deciding... Most important for me is the quality of the photo...


----------



## Evad

steelek_29 said:


> What type of camera you used for this gorgeous photo???
> I want to buy one and I'm still deciding... Most important for me is the quality of the photo...




Thank you!!

All CC shots were taken with a Nikon D80 dslr and a Tamron 17 50mm f/ 2.8 lens with a polarizer filter.


----------



## Dizpinfriend




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Morning at sea on 10/18/10.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

From the Magic Quiet Cove Pool in Barcelona 9/8/2010






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## cdfl30

Castaway Cay by candisfl, on Flickr


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Challenge of Davy Jones


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Here's mine






[/IMG]


----------



## ssanders79

Mornings are a great time to walk around the ship. 




Sunrise at Sea by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Luggage waiting to be put aboard in Barcelona






[/IMG]


----------



## daisy2

Had to subscribe great pictures everyone I hope I can get some good ones on our first cruise on the new Dream in February!!


----------



## dahuffy

tstobb said:


> Got this done today to prep for our next cruise!



This needs to be on the Tattoo Thread!


----------



## dahuffy




----------



## carstinkmom

nice photos everyone


----------



## KS929

Kurby said:


> speaking of the dutchman..... i keep hearing that it's hanging on by a thread or it's on it's last leg, just one more storm and she'll sink.
> 
> 
> we saw it last year and it looked pretty good - any info on how long it's expected to last?
> 
> how often does CC get hit with major storms?



Awww schucks I hope not


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic at CC


----------



## DMMarla07860

March 2009
Some New Friends having fun


----------



## dahuffy

Aruba


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Disney Magic in Valletta, Malta






[/IMG]


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic in Key West at Night


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

A little touch-up work while in port






[/IMG]


----------



## kellyb2000

OMG - I didn't even see that guy sitting there!  Cool pic!


----------



## Grandma4ever

Kurby said:


> speaking of the dutchman..... i keep hearing that it's hanging on by a thread or it's on it's last leg, just one more storm and she'll sink.
> 
> 
> we saw it last year and it looked pretty good - any info on how long it's expected to last?
> 
> how often does CC get hit with major storms?



I can't say how often CC gets hit with storms but the Dutchman seems to be listing (Leaning) and time has not been good to her.  There is no way to say how much longer she will remain.  I know I will not be alone in missing her once she sinks or is removed.  I have loved seeing her and taking pictures of her since she was moved to CC.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Mickey at the Animators show


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney Magic in Tunis, Tunisia






[/IMG]


----------



## closetmickey

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Mickey at the Animators show



We've never seen Sorcerer Mickey in Animators!  How fun!  When did you sail?


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

closetmickey said:


> We've never seen Sorcerer Mickey in Animators!  How fun!  When did you sail?



Sorcerer Mickey does a skit with the servers during the Animators show. There is a show where the resturant goes from black and white to color on the first night that you are assigned to Animators (for the most part, sometimes the second time). We were on the Magic on 10/16/10 and had the show on the first night of the cruise.


----------



## Dyerneeds

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The Magic in Key West at Night




VERY NICE!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Sorcerer Mickey does a skit with the servers during the Animators show. There is a show where the resturant goes from black and white to color on the first night that you are assigned to Animators (for the most part, sometimes the second time). We were on the Magic on 10/16/10 and had the show on the first night of the cruise.



I don't think thats the norm.  We've had Animators on the first night for two cruises now, and Mickey has never been there for those ones.  (The most recent was last weeks Magic Sailing).  Mind you, I left the dinner table early this last time because I was feeling So very Green.


----------



## DMMarla07860

tjbaggott said:


> I don't think thats the norm.  We've had Animators on the first night for two cruises now, and Mickey has never been there for those ones.  (The most recent was last weeks Magic Sailing).  Mind you, I left the dinner table early this last time because I was feeling So very Green.



if it's not the norm I've been lucky then, because Sorcerer Mickey has been in the show 5 times(all on Magic, can't remember if Mickey was in the show in 2005). On Wonder cruises I have never seen Mickey, but then again on the Wonder I usually left before the show besides once


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Dyerneeds said:


> VERY NICE!!!



Thanks. Wish you could have joined us on 10/16.


----------



## woj68

closetmickey said:


> We've never seen Sorcerer Mickey in Animators!  How fun!  When did you sail?



Sorcerer Mickey paid us a visit on our Sept '09 cruise on the Magic.


----------



## closetmickey

Wish they would add him to the show on the Wonder!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Lumiere


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]

sunset in the Mediterranean






[/IMG]


----------



## Dyerneeds

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> The morning smoothie from Goofy's galley



STRAWBERRY SMOOTHIES!!
you're killing me!!


----------



## Kurby

do they add something to the smoothies?  the glasses are only half full - 

please tell me they do something with them once you order it


----------



## Dyerneeds

we usually get our smoothie fix at Quiet Cove and they are full (whipped cream added if its prefered). maybe here they save room for that or ice cream or fruit? or Disney's just trying to save a few bucks.


----------



## kellyb2000

Dyerneeds said:


> or Disney's just trying to save a few bucks.


 You know that's what it is!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Kurby said:


> do they add something to the smoothies?  the glasses are only half full -
> 
> please tell me they do something with them once you order it



This is how they come. They don't add anything to them, but they are free and if you want a few of them, they happily give them to you. I can't normally have smoothies as they often contain bananas, which I am very allergic to. At least the Mango smoothies did not contain bananas, which was a real treat for me.

Corinna


----------



## Evad




----------



## Wadekind

dolphingirl47 said:


> This is how they come. They don't add anything to them, but they are free and if you want a few of them, they happily give them to you. I can't normally have smoothies as they often contain bananas, which I am very allergic to. At least the Mango smoothies did not contain bananas, which was a real treat for me.
> 
> Corinna



Been reading these boards and harvesting a lot of info. I was under the impression that smoothies were an extra charge. Are there free smoothies and not free smoothies on board?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wadekind said:


> Been reading these boards and harvesting a lot of info. I was under the impression that smoothies were an extra charge. Are there free smoothies and not free smoothies on board?



The smoothies in the photo are part of the breakfast offerings at Goofy's Galley and they are free. They also do "Smoothies" at the bars and restaurants that you have to pay for, but from what I have seen they are not proper smoothies, but more of a "Frappucino" type drink.

Corinna


----------



## Dyerneeds

a bunch of our disser friends got together for a strawberry smoothie meet at quiet cove cafe. (although it wasnt very quiet when once we got there.)
 it was our alternative to wine tasting since we dont drink.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

The Magic in Grand Cayman


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic in Cozumel in 2009
Docked there the same day as The World(which I had since on tv a few days before the cruise)


----------



## tinkmom2

Who's this guy ruining my shot?  Not only that my ankles were swollen due to so much walking.


----------



## Dizpinfriend

Nassau, Bahamas


----------



## Dizpinfriend




----------



## jediobiwan

This is probably pretty close to a stupid question, but I cannot seem to find a picture of the Wonder at night? Anyone get a pic?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney Magic in Civitevecchia, Italy






[/IMG]


----------



## szubieta

DMMarla07860 said:


> Disney Magic in Cozumel in 2009
> Docked there the same day as The World(which I had since on tv a few days before the cruise)



Look at the balconies on that puppy!!  Wouldn't that be the life.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

jediobiwan said:


> This is probably pretty close to a stupid question, but I cannot seem to find a picture of the Wonder at night? Anyone get a pic?



The site below has a few pics of the Wonder at night.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/showallphotos.aspx?mmsi=308457000


----------



## Evad




----------



## Kurby

jediobiwan said:


> This is probably pretty close to a stupid question, but I cannot seem to find a picture of the Wonder at night? Anyone get a pic?





here's a photo and video of the Wonder in Nassau.

The night we docked in Nassau was a special night as we stayed until 2am.  something about giving the staff a little time to enjoy the port every 2 months or so.


We had dinner up at Palo then after we got off just so we could see the ship at night   isn't she beautiful.









here's the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o_v-wPrmRE


----------



## zaz

With all of those amazing pic, can't wait to try out my new Fuji HS10!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Chip n Dale wandering deck 9 on embarkation day


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic in Cozumel


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Rockin' Bar D





[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Evad said:


>



Beautiful perspective!!! It amazes me how you always seem to find new angles to shoot (new to me)


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Evad

Daisy14'sDH said:


> Beautiful perspective!!! It amazes me how you always seem to find new angles to shoot (new to me)



Thank you so much!!



I now consider this place the 5th WDW park!! Well worth the visit!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## pxlbarrel

PrincessShmoo said:


> [/IMG]



Wow, somebody using the pool down there.  I don't think I've ever seen a photo ... or the actual pool... being used. LOL

Although...he kind of looks dead. LOL


----------



## PrincessShmoo

pxlbarrel said:


> Wow, somebody using the pool down there.  I don't think I've ever seen a photo ... or the actual pool... being used. LOL
> 
> Although...he kind of looks dead. LOL



This was the day we were in Gibraltar.  We were back on the ship after our tour and saw that someone had the afternoon off, apparently.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

In honor of the fallen Flying Dutchman as she was on 10/22/10


----------



## PrincessShmoo

As we saw her at the end of our Transatlantic cruise on 10/1/10






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## uncw89

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> In honor of the fallen Flying Dutchman as she was on 10/22/10



What happened to the Flying Dutchman?


----------



## DizDragonfly

uncw89 said:


> What happened to the Flying Dutchman?



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2597024


----------



## uncw89

DizDragonfly said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2597024



Thanks!


----------



## tinkmom2

What the Dutchman isn't real? Today is a two for 1!









I don't mind the Pearl coming. Just as long as Johnny Depp comes with it lol


----------



## ppiew

oh YES!!  Bring on Johnny Depp to christen the Pearl!!  I can hardly wait!  I might even book an extra cruise!!  whoo whoo!


----------



## Stephieann

tinkmom2 said:


> What the Dutchman isn't real? Today is a two for 1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind the Pearl coming. Just as long as Johnny Depp comes with it lol


 When was your view taken, you can tell she has had some wear on her between my picture and yours.  Mine was taken in October 2007


----------



## tinkmom2

I think it's from my March 2009 trip.  You think the Imagineers would have done something to preserve it.


----------



## tinkmom2

Just-in-case you are stuck on Castaway there is a sign telling you how to make flag signals.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Evad




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## mushu756

Our tip for our stateroom host


----------



## maria-fan-22

Evad said:


>



Very cool.... photo!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Evad

maria-fan-22 said:


> Very cool.... photo!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Key West


----------



## PrincessShmoo

On the beach in Maderia, Portugal






[/IMG]


----------



## pirate




----------



## mushu756

Atlantis Beach Day


----------



## Evad




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## jediobiwan

Evad said:


>


You sir, take amazong pictures. The fact that you can make lifeboats look spectacular is amazing!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## jpeka65844

KayR said:


> One of my favorite pictures from our cruise.



I love this pic!  I'll be a first time cruiser in 2012 on Podcast Cruise 3.0 and I can't decide if I'm going to be freaked out to be in the middle of the ocean with nothing around or if I'm going to be exhilarated.

I felt weird the first time I saw the ocean.  Kind of like I was standing on the edge of the world, you know?

Does that sound crazy???


----------



## Kurby

when is the Podcast Cruise 3.0?

We were on the first one but will be missing the second one


----------



## jpeka65844

Kurby said:


> when is the Podcast Cruise 3.0?
> 
> We were on the first one but will be missing the second one



June 24, 2012  

I'm a HUGE fan of the podcast but am also a teacher so have had to miss 1.0 and 2.0.  I was so excited that they offered a summer sailing.

Our deposit is paid and we even have our stateroom!!!!


----------



## Kurby

ohhhh thanks.

we're doing the new years cruise 6 months later so con't do the summer cruise too   i really need to win the loto so we can go on more disney cruises LOL


----------



## steelek_29

Cast Away Island by steelek_29, on Flickr




Cast Away Island by steelek_29, on Flickr


----------



## steelek_29

DCL by steelek_29, on Flickr


----------



## steelek_29

DCL by steelek_29, on Flickr


----------



## steelek_29

Sunset at Key West by steelek_29, on Flickr


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic in Grand Cayman


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic-March 2009
College Club on last night


----------



## Grandma4ever

jpeka65844 said:


> I love this pic!  I'll be a first time cruiser in 2012 on Podcast Cruise 3.0 and I can't decide if I'm going to be freaked out to be in the middle of the ocean with nothing around or if I'm going to be exhilarated.
> 
> I felt weird the first time I saw the ocean.  Kind of like I was standing on the edge of the world, you know?
> 
> Does that sound crazy???



No that does not sound Crazy.  

I just wanted to share that being on desk early in the morning on sea days is my favorite times of the cruise.  To look out and see nothing but water just calms me and I know that God is there and all is well.  I don't know why it has that effect but I just love it.  

The memories have gotten me through some tough times.  I hope that you experence the excitment and awe and not the freaking out.  Enjoy your first cruise.  Just know it most likely will not be your last.


----------



## Evad

jediobiwan said:


> You sir, take amazing pictures. The fact that you can make lifeboats look spectacular is amazing!



Thank so much!! You are far to kind!

One for today....


----------



## pennymike

Photo from 2009 Christmas Cruise/CC.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

7 mile beach in Grand Cayman


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Dyerneeds

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> 7 mile beach in Grand Cayman



tut, tut, it looks like rain.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

We were VERY lucky. We had a good day at the beach besides the clouds. We were back on the Magic by 1:30pm and the heavens opened up and boy did it ever rain hard. We felt bad for the cruisers on the afternoon beach break.


----------



## wickesy

This was my attempt at an "artsy shot" - looking down the deck with the White Cliffs of Dover in the background.


----------



## kellyb2000

pennymike said:


> Photo from 2009 Christmas Cruise/CC.



Love it!


----------



## Tink rules

I wish those were my feet...


----------



## Evad




----------



## tinkerone

JenGC said:


> I know this isnt a Disney related picture, but I took it right before our flight to Orlando. Anyone know who this is? (no one from my cruise can answer!!)



did we ever find out???  is it suppossed to be someone famous???  why did you take a picture of them?
very curious here.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

tinkerone said:


> did we ever find out???  is it suppossed to be someone famous???  why did you take a picture of them?
> very curious here.



The answer was just a few posts later:



DsneyNana said:


> Steven Curtis Chapman...absolutely love his music and ministry...


----------



## noahdove

Steven Curtis Chapman and one of his sons My favorite male Christian artist


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

I haven't posted a picture on here in a long time, so I'm posting two.  I hope nobody minds.











Ok, I lied...I'm posting three.  







The clock on my camera must be off...I took both of those pictures on the same day.  I DID visit the island twice that week since it was the DVC Member Cruise.     DH yelled at me for having the date stamp on the camera...so I've since turned it off.  It does kind of take away from the beautiful scenery in the picture!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Ok, it's a new day so I'm posting my picture for the day.  (Taken while I was parasailing)


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic March 2010
they ran up from deck 3


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic in Key West


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Taken on our room tour on the WBTA






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Evad said:


>



Another fantastic pic! HDR? touch of Topaz? Curious minds want to know! I am much too lazy to check out the exif and I don't think it would give me your PP data anyway, but it is a great composition no matter how it was processed!!


----------



## Evad

Daisy14'sDH said:


> Another fantastic pic! HDR? touch of Topaz? Curious minds want to know! I am much too lazy to check out the exif and I don't think it would give me your PP data anyway, but it is a great composition no matter how it was processed!!



Again thank you so much!!

 And yes you are very observant. Just a slight bit of Topaz to sharpen and tweak the saturation


----------



## mnrhannah07

Here is one of the ones we took of the lobby last friday on our 3 day wonder cruise. It is starting to look alot like christmas!


----------



## maria-fan-22

mnrhannah07 said:


> Here is one of the ones we took of the lobby last friday on our 3 day wonder cruise. It is starting to look alot like christmas!



I think there may be something wrong with your pic. I just get a little blue square with a question mark in it. may be its me.


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

I get a white square with a red x...

Evad, thanks for letting me know, I find it hard to tell between Topaz and HDR, the way it processes it just brightens all the shadows so much. I have ot look into getting it!


----------



## mnrhannah07

I wonder why it's not showing for you all, I can see it just fine on my computer when I look at the post...any one know any suggestions?


----------



## alamere1496

So excited to finally be able to join in and share some pictures!!  We just got back from a Western Caribbean on Saturday!!  We had a wonderful time!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Flag of the Conch Republic


----------



## tjbaggott

From my Oct. 30th Western on the Magic 






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

My favourit, with my son looking into the water 






[/IMG]


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Yolande - our dining room head server






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Mickey Mate's


----------



## alamere1496

Magic at Castaway Cay

What am I doing wrong? I'm using Photobucket, but the pictures still are not coming up!!  Help.


----------



## tjbaggott

alamere1496 said:


> Magic at Castaway Cay
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I'm using Photobucket, but the pictures still are not coming up!!  Help.




Use the IMG code for the photo, from photobucket, then once here, to add a photo, click on the box in the tool bar of your message box, the one that is a square box with what looks like a mountain in it and a sun in the upper right corner (below the undo/redo buttons).  When that window pops up, copy and paste the IMG code for your photo and click submit.  Let me know if this is helpful for you.  If you were already doing all that, then I'm not sure whats wrong.


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenvin

Great pics!  The ones of Castaway Cay are postcard material!  Such blue skies and water!  I say this as I stare outside at the snowfilled landscape...


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]

Thanks for the help...I was using the wrong code!!


----------



## Kurby

oops


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sunrise from the Magic in the Atlantic Ocean 10/27/10






[/IMG]


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]

Hopefully I got this right now.

Here is how I got to see the Flying Duchman...not exactly what I thought it would look like!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Prince and Princess Dinner Menu Cover


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sunrise on the Atlantic






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## alamere1496

Happy Holidays!!






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## figment52

Luckymomoftwo said:


> I haven't posted a picture on here in a long time, so I'm posting two. I hope nobody minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I lied...I'm posting three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clock on my camera must be off...I took both of those pictures on the same day. I DID visit the island twice that week since it was the DVC Member Cruise.  DH yelled at me for having the date stamp on the camera...so I've since turned it off. It does kind of take away from the beautiful scenery in the picture!


 
I love the third one.  Too bad about the date stamp though.


----------



## alamere1496

Magic in Cozumel






[/IMG]


----------



## maria-fan-22

alamere1496 said:


> Happy Holidays!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Very nice pic! I have always wanted to go on a disney cruise for the holidays but my family always does the same thing every year!


----------



## tinkmom2

taken November 2009 a few days before Thanksgiving on the Wonder


----------



## alamere1496

maria-fan-22 said:


> Very nice pic! I have always wanted to go on a disney cruise for the holidays but my family always does the same thing every year!



Thanks!!  We were on the Magic Nov 13th and most of the decorations were up!!  It was beautiful.


----------



## daraddg

princessshmoo said:


> sunrise on the atlantic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]



beautiful!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sorcerer Mickey


----------



## jpeka65844

PrincessShmoo said:


> Sunrise on the Atlantic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I am certainly setting aside one day to get up WAY early and take pics of the ship.  Are you allowed to wander free that early?  Some people have posted pics of the theater and restaurants that they took early in the morning.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Me in Atrium December 2009 on Disney Wonder


----------



## Lemoe

figment52 said:


> I love the third one.  Too bad about the date stamp though.








Done using software called inPaint. You just colour in the stuff you want editing out and it has a go. It's very impressive.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## pjpoohbear

Linda, what a lovely shot.  Not that I was ever up at that time of day.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

pjpoohbear said:


> Linda, what a lovely shot.  Not that I was ever up at that time of day.



To tell the truth, it was the only day I got up to catch the sunrise.  Because it was a little rainy that morning, I had lots of good picture opportunities.


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## alamere1496

Cozumel, November 17, 2010






[/IMG]


----------



## alamere1496

PrincessShmoo said:


> [/IMG]



Beautiful!! Love this shot!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

figment52 said:


> I love the third one.  Too bad about the date stamp though.



Thank you!!  Yeah, I was pretty upset when I realized I had the date stamp on.  I forgot I had it on when I was taking pictures with that camera.  On my old camera (and on my DSLR), even if I had the date stamp on, the computer didn't recognize it so I never paid attention that it was on.  Now I'll have to make sure it's off all the time on my P&S!  




Lemoe said:


> Done using software called inPaint. You just colour in the stuff you want editing out and it has a go. It's very impressive.



  Thank you!!!  I totally forgot about using Photoshop (which is the editing software I have)


----------



## CHOPR

Some great photos ...can't wait till april 2011


----------



## tstobb

PrincessShmoo said:


> [/IMG]



Our favorite place on the ships.  "Wonder" why more cruise lines don't offer the outside dining option


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenvin

Evad said:


>



I love this picture!  It's like a work of art!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Belle


----------



## mushu756

Key West on the Wonder in August


----------



## sayhello

PrincessShmoo said:


>


Man, that's a fabulous composition! I really love it! 



mushu756 said:


> Key West on the Wonder in August


Magnificent! 

Sayhello


----------



## PrincessShmoo

sayhello said:


> Man, that's a fabulous composition! I really love it!



Thank you.

Here's St. Maarten at sunrise






[/IMG]


----------



## alamere1496

Tulum Ruins, Mexico






[/IMG]


----------



## krisngreg

Sometimes looking at these pictures is just painful. I wish I was packing for my future trip now


----------



## KevieKev05

Playing with my new photo editing software (yay Black Friday deals!).

The Flying Dutchman, R.I.P.


----------



## Evad

jenvin said:


> I love this picture!  It's like a work of art!



Thank you so much!!


One for today...

Ritz Carlton in St. Thomas


----------



## alamere1496

Evad said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> One for today...
> 
> Ritz Carlton in St. Thomas



Love this!!  The color of the water is beautiful!!  We are going on a 7 day Eastern Cruise in 2012...I can't wait!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Pirate Night Fireworks


----------



## KevieKev05

Serenity Bay, Castaway Cay


----------



## ocean134

tjbaggott said:


> Our whole cruise was so SHOCKED and Delighted to see THIS, Gorgeous, Amazing Sunset, on our Cruise back in April 2006, Never before seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> There, did you all have a good laugh?  This was actually made by one of our designers over on the Cruise Magnets Thread!



This is AWESOME!!!  It is now the desktop background!


----------



## ocean134

alamere1496 said:


> Tulum Ruins, Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Cannot wait to check these out for myself!!!  My excursion is booked!


----------



## ocean134

pennymike said:


> Photo from 2009 Christmas Cruise/CC.



This.....is.....awesome!!!!!  Looks like an amazing Christmas!


----------



## alamere1496

I totally miss these sunsets!!  






[/IMG]


----------



## PrincessShmoo

In St Maarten






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad

alamere1496 said:


> Love this!!  The color of the water is beautiful!!  We are going on a 7 day Eastern Cruise in 2012...I can't wait!!



Thanks!!!

Views from the Great House in St. Thomas.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

ocean134 said:


> This.....is.....awesome!!!!!  Looks like an amazing Christmas!



This is soooo cute.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Minnie at the Pirate Party


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney Magic in St. Maarten.  Norweigean Epic is docked behind the Magic.






[/IMG]


----------



## cdfl30

Disney Magic by candisfl, on Flickr


----------



## alamere1496

My son looking down from deck 9






[/IMG]


----------



## alamere1496

cdfl30 said:


> Disney Magic by candisfl, on Flickr



So beautiful!!!  What a way to get into the Christmas spirit!!


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## jasonpicken




----------



## Sccrmnky2005

Ariel on the Disney Magic... FINALLY!


----------



## jediobiwan

*Evad*- Just curious, do you mind if I use some of your photos from this thread for door magnets? I can add in a signature as well 

TIA!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

St. Maarten






[/IMG]


----------



## Disney Dreams

Castaway Cay


----------



## Evad

jediobiwan said:


> *Evad*- Just curious, do you mind if I use some of your photos from this thread for door magnets? I can add in a signature as well
> 
> TIA!



Thank you I would be honored!!  Wouldn't mind seeing the final products when your done.


----------



## jediobiwan

Evad said:


> Thank you I would be honored!!  Wouldn't mind seeing the final products when your done.


I will take pictures of the magnets some time next week after I print them and then the final door pics will come in my trip report a wee bit later...maybe about Christmas time!

Thanks.


----------



## alamere1496

DS 6, enjoying the view on our last night.  He refused to go to bed because that meant we had to leave in the morning. Even though I know that if we stayed up it wouldn't stop time, I still kind of agreed with him because who really wants vacation to end?!?






[/IMG]


----------



## Beezymouse

These pictures are great, please keep them coming.


----------



## Evad




----------



## pirate

alamere1496 said:


> So beautiful!!!  What a way to get into the Christmas spirit!!



When do they start decorating the ships for Christmas? We are planning a Nov.2011 cruise and were wondering if they would be decorated by then.
Thanks!


----------



## pirate

Evad said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> One for today...
> 
> Ritz Carlton in St. Thomas



Wow! This is gorgeous!


----------



## outahere

pirate said:


> When do they start decorating the ships for Christmas? We are planning a Nov.2011 cruise and were wondering if they would be decorated by then.
> Thanks!



They start a week or so before Thanksgiving and are pretty much done by the Thanksgiving cruises.  On the two Thanksgiving cruises we've done, they were putting the finishing touches on the gingerbread house during the week.  Castaway Cay is decorated by the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## alamere1496

pirate said:


> When do they start decorating the ships for Christmas? We are planning a Nov.2011 cruise and were wondering if they would be decorated by then.
> Thanks!



We were on the November 13th cruise and the ship was decorated but not Castaway Cay.  We actually watched them build the gingerbread house throughout the week.


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## orlandothebeagle




----------



## tvguy

alamere1496 said:


> We were on the November 13th cruise and the ship was decorated but not Castaway Cay.  We actually watched them build the gingerbread house throughout the week.



We were on a New Year's cruise.  We got to watch 2 burly guys with sledge hammers tear down the gingerbread house.  It was entertaining since there was a 45 minute line to get off the ship.


----------



## tinkmom2

We were one the Wonder November 19th 2009 and most of the decorations were up in the port, on the ship, the gingerbread house was just being started, and Castaway still needed some of the decoartions put up.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

A couple more St. Maarten pictures






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Disney Dreams

pirate said:


> When do they start decorating the ships for Christmas? We are planning a Nov.2011 cruise and were wondering if they would be decorated by then.
> Thanks!





outahere said:


> They start a week or so before Thanksgiving and are pretty much done by the Thanksgiving cruises.  On the two Thanksgiving cruises we've done, they were putting the finishing touches on the gingerbread house during the week.  Castaway Cay is decorated by the day after Thanksgiving.





alamere1496 said:


> We were on the November 13th cruise and the ship was decorated but not Castaway Cay.  We actually watched them build the gingerbread house throughout the week.



We were on the Wonder November 14-18, 2010.  The ship was all decked out.  There were no decorations on Castaway Cay.  I would love to see a picture of the Castaway gingerbread house if anyone has one.  Thanks!



tvguy said:


> We were on a New Year's cruise.  We got to watch 2 burly guys with sledge hammers tear down the gingerbread house.


ahahahaha!  That would be fun! 

November 17, 2010, the last night of our cruise...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Disney Magic in Tortola






[/IMG]


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## maria-fan-22

alamere1496 said:


> [/IMG]



Very nice photo! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## mousebrat

How I spent last Friday...


----------



## SantaRay

Nov 20, the Wonder at Castaway Cay.


----------



## cmash95

[/QUOTE]

brings back memories of my familiy's magic cruise last december. Christmas time just makes cruise even morre special


----------



## Evad




----------



## pirate

Thanks for all the "Christmas Decore" responses, it really looks pretty! Does anyone have pics of Castaway Cay decorated?
Thanks again!


----------



## pirate

mousebrat said:


> How I spent last Friday...



Rub it in!!! lol


----------



## KevieKev05

pirate said:


> Thanks for all the "Christmas Decore" responses, it really looks pretty! Does anyone have pics of Castaway Cay decorated?
> Thanks again!



Here are a few taken on Saturday!


----------



## maria-fan-22

mousebrat said:


> How I spent last Friday...



LUCKY!!!!!


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder-December 2009


----------



## tinkmom2

We were waiting for the fireworks at the Pirate Party and my daughter was getting tired. Her pirate dress has LED lights in it.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tortola






[/IMG]


----------



## pirate

KevieKev05 said:


> Here are a few taken on Saturday!



Thanks so much for the pics! I can't wait to get there, to bad it's a year away!


----------



## alamere1496

Our favorite spot!!






[/IMG]


----------



## figmentfan84

I finally got around to uploading and processing my photos from last week and thought I'd share some with all of you. I'll start with an image of the main mouse and the Atrium all decked out for the holidays.


----------



## alamere1496

figmentfan84 said:


> I finally got around to uploading and processing my photos from last week and thought I'd share some with all of you. I'll start with an image of the main mouse and the Atrium all decked out for the holidays.



What a great photo!!  Love it!!


----------



## figmentfan84

alamere1496 said:


> What a great photo!!  Love it!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## jasonpicken

cozumel


----------



## ocean134

jasonpicken said:


> cozumel



Can't wait to see this in person....come on January!


----------



## Evad




----------



## figmentfan84




----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Magic in Tortola






[/IMG]


----------



## PizzieDuster

figmentfan84 said:


>



I love this picture...I wish I could impose my family's picture in this for my Christmas cards


----------



## alamere1496




----------



## Evad

*Who needs a shower....*


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cinderella


----------



## Evad




----------



## alamere1496

It's been COLD in Massachusetts...this helps bring me back to warmer days!!






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## Tink rules

Evad said:


>



doesn't it kind of look like the Epic and the Magic are kind of giving each other their backsides...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Leaving Tortola






[/IMG]


----------



## figmentfan84




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## dvc deernut

*



*

*HAVING FUN ON PIRATE NIGHT ON THE DVC MEMBER CRUISE*


----------



## figmentfan84




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Capt. Thord






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## GoofyFD

figmentfan84 said:


>



Real cool!!!!!


----------



## figmentfan84

GoofyFD said:


> Real cool!!!!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## arthur06

I really like the way the wind was blowing on the bubble machine to make it look like in the pic its snowing on CC.


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## figmentfan84




----------



## steelek_29

figmentfan84 said:


>



Love it, love it, love it!!!! Me encanta!!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

CD Brent


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Mallory Square, Key West


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Capt. Thord






[/IMG]


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## Grandma4ever

Evad said:


>



Man I just love your stuff.  You have a very good eye and I aim for that same perfection.


----------



## Kurby

Nice view    LOL





alamere1496 said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## figmentfan84




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Tiana


----------



## bitocas

[/IMG]


----------



## Evad

Grandma4ever said:


> Man I just love your stuff.  You have a very good eye and I aim for that same perfection.



Thank you so much Lois!!! I'm sure you will do a great job with that new camera gear of yours.


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad

figmentfan84 said:


>



Nice capture!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Kurby

oh how i wish i was on the deck right now


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder
July 2002


----------



## rhonimouse

Evad said:


>



I love your photos! You do something "special"...your sky is the bluest, there is a crisp definition to your photos, the water is always beautiful! Every photo looks like a work of art! How do you do it? I could take photos with the same camera and not come close to your work...Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## alamere1496

Kurby said:


> Nice view    LOL



I'm glad someone else appreciated it because my husband was not so amused!!!  HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## Kimberly

^^ That's a great picture!


----------



## ibouncetoo

I know we are supposed to post our own photos, but had to share this from the DCL facebook page.  Taken on the Disney DREAM.


----------



## Kurby

THAT"S PERFECT.

i love mickey snowman


----------



## krisngreg

Love the pictures...keep them up!!


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic 2010
Deck 10 early in Morning-Dad took this picture I was prob still in the stateroom sleeping


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Towel Snake


----------



## smeecanada

ibouncetoo said:


> I know we are supposed to post our own photos, but had to share this from the DCL facebook page.  Taken on the Disney DREAM.



Thanks, great photo - just became my new background picture.


----------



## Deb loves Disney

smeecanada said:


> Thanks, great photo - just became my new background picture.



I just did the same thing.


----------



## Evad

rhonimouse said:


> I love your photos! You do something "special"...your sky is the bluest, there is a crisp definition to your photos, the water is always beautiful! Every photo looks like a work of art! How do you do it? I could take photos with the same camera and not come close to your work...Thanks for sharing it with us!



Thank you so much!!

I used a polarizer filter which really helped to bring out the blue sky's. Also did some slight tweaking in post processing to help sharpen the shot a bit, other then that it's pretty much the same as what came out of the camera.


One for today...


----------



## Evad




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## figmentfan84




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Mcqueen Fans

PrincessShmoo said:


> [/IMG]



Is it free to use the waterslides at castaway cay?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Mcqueen Fans said:


> Is it free to use the waterslides at castaway cay?



Yes.  The only downside is, once you've gone down the slide you must swim back to shore before you can get back in line to go again!


----------



## Princess Bette

Evad said:


>



Very cool!   Love this shot!!   Can't wait to visit again July 2011 on the Dream!


----------



## Princess Bette

mommyofthreeboys said:


> an indoor Adventure's Away party due to rain...



We were on this cruise also!  Hated that the rain kept us in for the party...it was soooo crowded! Thanks for posting the pic - my DS found himself as soon as he saw it!


----------



## maria-fan-22

Princess Bette said:


> Very cool!   Love this shot!!   Can't wait to visit again July 2011 on the Dream!



I am sorry to tell you but they have dimantled the Flying Dutchman.  but the good news is, is that Disney has said that something will be taking it's place. We just don't exactly know what. Speculations are the Black Pearl. We will find out soon i hope!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

October 2010


----------



## alamere1496

This is what was left in November when we were there 





[/IMG]


----------



## coloneldebugger

whoa, i'm not up to speed on all things dcl, is that the pirate ship at castaway cay?


----------



## tjbaggott

coloneldebugger said:


> whoa, i'm not up to speed on all things dcl, is that the pirate ship at castaway cay?



WAS is the key word   It was the Flying Dutchman frome POC movies.  It was worn down by weather and waves over the years so for safety and health reasons, DCL had it dismantled last month.  There are rumours another POC ship will be coming to Castaway Cay.  Time will tell!


----------



## Evad

Princess Bette said:


> Very cool!   Love this shot!!   Can't wait to visit again July 2011 on the Dream!



Thank you!!


One for today....


----------



## chasingthedream

To everyone that takes the time to share their pictures and memories, Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  We're taking our first cruise in May and I absolutely cannot wait!  Looking at these pictures keeps me sane.

Evad~ Your photos are amazing.  They are so beautiful!  All of the Castaway Cay shots are so wonderful that I feel like I am already there.  You keep me coming back every day.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Princess Bette

maria-fan-22 said:


> I am sorry to tell you but they have dimantled the Flying Dutchman.  but the good news is, is that Disney has said that something will be taking it's place. We just don't exactly know what. Speculations are the Black Pearl. We will find out soon i hope!



I know!!  I started at the end of this thread and then I saw all the posts about it being gone.    Even if it isn't replaced, we still LOVE Castaway Cay and look forward to our return!     Thanks for the info...let us know if hear of a replacement!  

Princess Bette


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## Kurby

THE SHIP IS GONE?????


ohhh i'm so sad to hear that.  I was concerned before we took our first cruise in 09 that it may be broken up before we got there but we were lucky enough to be able to see it and it looked FANTASTIC.

soooo perfect 

i know it wasn't always there and may be replaced but still won't be the same


----------



## Evad

chasingthedream said:


> To everyone that takes the time to share their pictures and memories, Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  We're taking our first cruise in May and I absolutely cannot wait!  Looking at these pictures keeps me sane.
> 
> Evad~ Your photos are amazing.  They are so beautiful!  All of the Castaway Cay shots are so wonderful that I feel like I am already there.  You keep me coming back every day.  Thank you so much!



Thank you so much!!!!

Glad you're enjoying all the pics on this thread. I know this thread helped me out a lot when I was planning our first cruise for last October.


----------



## figmentfan84




----------



## Princess Bette

tjbaggott said:


> It's Definately true that some Character CM's will go out of their way to make children happy.  When we were ending our day at Castaway Cay, and arrived at the gangplank, Minnie was there,and was having her last photo of the afternoon with another family.  My son wanted to see her, but was extremely shy.  He stood off the way side.  The photographer had just left, but Minnie was waving him over anyway.  He wouldn't go to her.  Then she noticed his Pirate Beach Ball (an FE gift that was given to him), and held out her hands to indicate to him to throw the ball to her.  Amazingly he did.  And they stood there for like 5 minutes, just tossing that ball back and forth (neither of them ever dropped it), then he did stand beside her so I could take a Photo.  He was THRILLED that Minie played Catch with him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Your DS is just adorable!  Thanks for spreading a little Magic!


----------



## Princess Bette

tjbaggott said:


> It's Definately true that some Character CM's will go out of their way to make children happy.  When we were ending our day at Castaway Cay, and arrived at the gangplank, Minnie was there,and was having her last photo of the afternoon with another family.  My son wanted to see her, but was extremely shy.  He stood off the way side.  The photographer had just left, but Minnie was waving him over anyway.  He wouldn't go to her.  Then she noticed his Pirate Beach Ball (an FE gift that was given to him), and held out her hands to indicate to him to throw the ball to her.  Amazingly he did.  And they stood there for like 5 minutes, just tossing that ball back and forth (neither of them ever dropped it), then he did stand beside her so I could take a Photo.  He was THRILLED that Minie played Catch with him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Your DS is so adorable!


Your DS is just adorable!  Thanks for spreading a little Magic!


----------



## coloneldebugger

tjbaggott said:


> WAS is the key word   It was the Flying Dutchman frome POC movies.  It was worn down by weather and waves over the years so for safety and health reasons, DCL had it dismantled last month.  There are rumours another POC ship will be coming to Castaway Cay.  Time will tell!



thanks.  i was wondering if that was done on purpose or from a storm


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## mic.keyfan

Any idea when? We are cuising in March...It would be nice to catch the new ship! I am sad that the Flying Dutchman will be missing from my pictures this time around


----------



## mic.keyfan

alamere1496 said:


> This is what was left in November when we were there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



WOW!!This is terrrible...I can't believe they left her like this! They could have at least cleaned up the remains so that visitors wouldn't have to see this.


----------



## Firedog

Actually, I saw the hull of the Flying Dutchman still intact, floating in a back bay, just off of the tram path from the ship to Pelican Point last Wednesday. It pretty much just looks like a "barge" now.


----------



## tvguy

tjbaggott said:


> It was worn down by weather and waves over the years



Didn't realize it had been there years, I though they towed it in in 2009.


----------



## tjbaggott

tvguy said:


> Didn't realize it had been there years, I though they towed it in in 2009.




Actually, I'm not sure when it was first taken to CC.  So perhaps I should have said "over time" and not years.


----------



## Kurby

the ship has been there since June 2006


"CELEBRATION, Fla. (June 24, 2006) - - A mysterious pirate ship has landed at Disney’s private island, Castaway Cay, providing Disney Cruise Line guests with a swashbuckling photo opportunity and a sneak peek into movie making magic.

Starting in late June, guests sailing on a Disney Cruise Line vacation will discover a 175-foot ghost ship anchored at Castaway Cay. The ship is The Flying Dutchman, which makes its silver screen debut on July 7 in Disney’s Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man’s Chest. The Flying Dutchman’s commander is the legendary Davy Jones, who serves as nemesis to the infamous pirate, Captain Jack Sparrow, in the upcoming film. "


http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/archive/index.php/t-57971.html


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Huh?






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## pjpoohbear

PrincessShmoo said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



We saw this too, and from certain angles, it looks like they don't want us back on the ship, lol.

Pj


----------



## tjbaggott

Kurby said:


> the ship has been there since June 2006
> 
> 
> "CELEBRATION, Fla. (June 24, 2006) - - A mysterious pirate ship has landed at Disney’s private island, Castaway Cay, providing Disney Cruise Line guests with a swashbuckling photo opportunity and a sneak peek into movie making magic.
> 
> Starting in late June, guests sailing on a Disney Cruise Line vacation will discover a 175-foot ghost ship anchored at Castaway Cay. The ship is The Flying Dutchman, which makes its silver screen debut on July 7 in Disney’s Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man’s Chest. The Flying Dutchman’s commander is the legendary Davy Jones, who serves as nemesis to the infamous pirate, Captain Jack Sparrow, in the upcoming film. "
> 
> 
> http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/archive/index.php/t-57971.html



Our first trip was in April 2006 and I thought the FD was there then.  Perhaps it got there ahead of the original schedule?  Or perhaps I'm really thinking of our 2009 trip when we saw it for the first time.  My oh my how the years DO fly by!


----------



## figmentfan84




----------



## alamere1496

It's snowing outside here in Massachusetts.  Wishing this was my view instead!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sorry, it's blurry, but here's the shore staff waving goodby from Castaway Cay






[/IMG]


----------



## Evad

Love this place!!!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Pirate Night Fireworks


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Leaving Castaway Cay






[/IMG]


----------



## Stephieann

tvguy said:


> Didn't realize it had been there years, I though they towed it in in 2009.



We got to see it in October 2006 and 2007


----------



## Evad




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
March 2010
College Club doing adult Karaoke after pirate party


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Huey, Dewey, and Louie


----------



## Princess Bette

I enjoy your photo's so much and your knowledge on camera's and photography is helpful.  Here's a question...I am considering purchasing a used Nikon D80 for my first DSLR camera.   Will this camera be adequate to get the same type awesome photo's you get (with HDR, etc.)?  It comes with an extra lens (50mm 1:1.8 I think) and a filter along with a lot of other stuff.  Thanks so much!  Keep the great pics coming!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Aurora


----------



## narsibvl

PrincessShmoo said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



)))

That is the area reserved for crew training...nice photography angle...my kids would have loved that...


----------



## figmentfan84

Kargo Christmas by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Jamie25UGA

11-18-2010 We sailed on Mickey's birthday and they had a cake decorated in each of the dining rooms, this is the one that was in Triton's.
(slowly but surely getting pictures organized on my computer)


----------



## Disney Dreams

Jamie25UGA said:


> 11-18-2010 We sailed on Mickey's birthday and they had a cake decorated in each of the dining rooms, this is the one that was in Triton's.
> (slowly but surely getting pictures organized on my computer)



AHHH!  Thank you for posting this!  

We disembarked on the morning of the 18th.  NOTHING was done / said / mentioned about it being Mickey's birthday.  I asked our server at breakfast and they said they did not know.

I guess they did something for those STARTING a cruise that day, but not for those LEAVING.  

We just thought it very curious that they did nothing at all for his birthday.  Now we, or at least I, know that they did.  Thanks for the pic!

- Dreams


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Jamie25UGA said:


> 11-18-2010 We sailed on Mickey's birthday and they had a cake decorated in each of the dining rooms, this is the one that was in Triton's.
> (slowly but surely getting pictures organized on my computer)



I love it!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Jamie25UGA said:


> 11-18-2010 We sailed on Mickey's birthday and they had a cake decorated in each of the dining rooms, this is the one that was in Triton's.
> (slowly but surely getting pictures organized on my computer)



This is fantastic.

Corinna


----------



## figmentfan84

Welcome! by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Where we want to be for xmas


----------



## narsibvl




----------



## Evad




----------



## Reto

Crystal clear water on the Family Beach at CC during the November 2009 Double Dip cruise on the Magic:




Family Beach at Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Captain Mickey at PC


----------



## Blueyed Girl

Sailing to Nassau.


----------



## Jamie25UGA

Disney Dreams said:


> AHHH!  Thank you for posting this!
> 
> We disembarked on the morning of the 18th.  NOTHING was done / said / mentioned about it being Mickey's birthday.  I asked our server at breakfast and they said they did not know.
> 
> I guess they did something for those STARTING a cruise that day, but not for those LEAVING.
> 
> We just thought it very curious that they did nothing at all for his birthday.  Now we, or at least I, know that they did.  Thanks for the pic!
> 
> - Dreams



You would think they'd have a banner or something since they could reuse that every year and that way at least those disembarking could see a little decoration or something, or even had the cakes out at breakfast so people could see something was being done. It's sad that you guys got absolutely nothing, but then again for disembarking they basically feed you and get you out the door...this year disembarking (breakfast mostly) felt much more rushed than in previous cruises and the service was a little lacking that morning. 

We had the Golden Mickey's the night of Mickey's birthday too so after the show where Christian normally talks about the navigator for the next day they brought Mickey and Minnie out and we sang happy birthday to Mickey, other than that and the cake and candy at the entrance to each restaurant I think that's about all that was done. I'll post pictures of the other two cakes too.

Here's the cake from Parrot Cay where we ate that night





We passed by Triton's to get to our room and peaked in and saw there was a different cake





So after seeing there was a new cake in Triton's we walked back to Animators to see what that cake looked like





Singing happy birthday to Mickey


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## ibouncetoo

I thought it was cute that they did "kids birthday party" style cakes for Mickey, instead of something more "dessert buffet" elaborate!
.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Lumiere's


----------



## Evad




----------



## Blueyed Girl

Evad said:


>



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## cmash95

ok just a quick heads up, only one more week and the Dream will be berthed at port canaveral. I sure hope there will be lots and lots of pictures of this gorgeous new ship. I know i can't wait!!!!


----------



## Blueyed Girl

cmash95 said:


> ok just a quick heads up, only one more week and the Dream will be berthed at port canaveral. I sure hope there will be lots and lots of pictures of this gorgeous new ship. I know i can't wait!!!!



I 2nd that!!!


----------



## Princess Bette

Blueyed Girl said:


> I 2nd that!!!



Here's a 3rd from me!!


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]

We were on the Magic on Mickey's Birthday and Minnie was nice enough to give him a few presents!!


----------



## figmentfan84

alamere1496 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> We were on the Magic on Mickey's Birthday and Minnie was nice enough to give him a few presents!!



Cute picture! But did Mickey get Minnie anything in return? It's her birthday too, after all!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic 2010
Adventures Away


----------



## Evad

Princess Bette said:


> I enjoy your photo's so much and your knowledge on camera's and photography is helpful.  Here's a question...I am considering purchasing a used Nikon D80 for my first DSLR camera.   Will this camera be adequate to get the same type awesome photo's you get (with HDR, etc.)?  It comes with an extra lens (50mm 1:1.8 I think) and a filter along with a lot of other stuff.  Thanks so much!  Keep the great pics coming!



All my shots posted here have been taken with a D80. It's a great camera and most certainly can do hdr shots. It has a dedicated bracketing button on the camera just for that purpose. You'll love it!! Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Evad

Blueyed Girl said:


> Beautiful!!!!!



Thank you so much!!


One for today...


----------



## Blueyed Girl

Disney Wonder~ June 2009.  We were able to board early, which means we finished our lunch and were able to walk the ship before the crowds.  I took many pictures during our walk & sometimes captured other people taking pictures too. I often wonder if they are from the DIS.  Does anyone recognize this guy?


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Parrot Cay


----------



## Evad




----------



## HashHoney

Evad said:


>



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Evad

HashHoney said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## AuntAmy

These are great!!  I can't wait until I have my own pictures to share.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Pirate Night Fireworks


----------



## Evad




----------



## Princess Bette

Hummingbird on CC


----------



## dolphingirl47

I could not resist posting this:


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

dolphingirl47 said:


> I could not resist posting this:



Corinna--love this photo.  I think on the MR we need to get that umbrella and be in a pic beating Graham with the help of tink.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Flags flying in Cozumel


----------



## Evad




----------



## dta87

Princess Bette said:


> Hummingbird on CC




Here is a shot we took a couple cruises ago:


----------



## tinkmom2

The birds on Castaway are cute but they will eat your food and ice cream if you turn your head lol!


----------



## insureman

tinkmom2 said:


> The birds on Castaway are cute but they will eat your food and ice cream if you turn your head lol!



I had one steal the slice of pineapple from the side of my Konk Kooler, luckily it was "2 for 1" at that time so I didn't really care.


----------



## Clochette nordique

Sorry, the picture of the Magic you just posted looked so much like having the Aquaduc from that angle, that I wanted to know how you would have got that picture, but then I looked at the picture again and I saw the name:  "Magic".  I was almost fooled by the angle.

Anyway, Your pictures are a delight to see, so I'll keep scrutinizing them as much as I can!

Happy New Year and hope Santa gave you lots of Memory Cards so you can take even more pictures once the Dream is out,

Poussière de fée


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Happy New Year with some Magic fireworks


----------



## Evad

Clochette nordique said:


> Sorry, the picture of the Magic you just posted looked so much like having the Aquaduc from that angle, that I wanted to know how you would have got that picture, but then I looked at the picture again and I saw the name:  "Magic".  I was almost fooled by the angle.
> 
> Anyway, Your pictures are a delight to see, so I'll keep scrutinizing them as much as I can!
> 
> Happy New Year and hope Santa gave you lots of Memory Cards so you can take even more pictures once the Dream is out,
> 
> Poussière de fée



Thank you so much!!

One for today....


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Wonder
September 2009


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## alamere1496

Evad said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> One for today....



Your pictures are so amazing you even force the clouds to look like a hidden Mickey!!


----------



## dahuffy

This was our breakfast guest one morning.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Moon over the Magic


----------



## Evad

alamere1496 said:


> Your pictures are so amazing you even force the clouds to look like a hidden Mickey!!



Thank you!! Wish I could take credit for the clouds but I have to give a nod to nature on that one.



One for today....


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Night Moon over the Magic


----------



## Evad




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Princess Gathering


----------



## SrisonS

Grab A Seat, And Hold On Tight!!! by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## noahdove

So shiny and clean


----------



## tchrrx

Evad said:


>



Wow!  I got chills looking at this.  Simply beautiful.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Spring A Leak


----------



## Evad

tchrrx said:


> Wow!  I got chills looking at this.  Simply beautiful.



Thank you so much!!!


From St Maartin.....


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic at PC


----------



## SrisonS

New Adventures Upon The Horizon by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## collectoraholic

Here are two from Sunset Beach on St. Maarten on December 21, 2010.  It's wicked cool to see these planes coming in for a landing.


----------



## Basil of Baker St

I just wanted to say that I have enjoyed everyone's pictures so much!  Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## ocean134

I can't wait until I have my own pictures to share!  Heading to MCO tomorrow am, staying at POP and boarding the Disney Magic on Saturday!  First DCL and I can't wait to see the pictures I will take!!!


----------



## Evad

Nice one Scott!!!

One for today.....


----------



## wcw57

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Spring A Leak



*by any chance, is this where the restrooms are?*


----------



## Stephieann

wcw57 said:


> *by any chance, is this where the restrooms are?*


----------



## mks001

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Magic at PC




Great picture.  I would love to see a picture of the DREAM from this same spot.  That would be cool to compare the size difference.


----------



## Stefy

ocean134 said:


> I can't wait until I have my own pictures to share!  Heading to MCO tomorrow am, staying at POP and boarding the Disney Magic on Saturday!  First DCL and I can't wait to see the pictures I will take!!!



Hope you have a fantastic time


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Chou from Palo wrapped up our rolls for us as a swan.


----------



## moochpuppy

dahuffy said:


> This was our breakfast guest one morning.



The bird should have a sign that reads, "Will do tricks for food."


----------



## SrisonS

Evad said:


> Nice one Scott!!!
> 
> One for today.....



Thanks!!!!

And great shot of this... uh.... big white area/thing.  I've tried to get something good of it, but nothing I was too impressed with.  I'll have to remember this approach for next time..... whenever that may be.


----------



## SrisonS

Set Course Thataway by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Tink rules

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_c3Rqj8fpM&feature=player_embedded#!

the Wonder... meeting the Dream on it's way out to California!!!


----------



## Evad

Thank you Scott!!!



One for today....


----------



## nettii

Dave what resturaunt is that? I wonder if it will b on the Dream?

Great picture! All your pics are so vibrant, I always love to see wht u post!


----------



## Evad

nettii said:


> Dave what resturaunt is that? I wonder if it will b on the Dream?
> 
> Great picture! All your pics are so vibrant, I always love to see wht u post!



Thank you so much!! It's always nice to hear when someone likes your pics.
That is from the restaurant Lumiere's on the Disney Magic.


----------



## gomagic




----------



## gomagic




----------



## gomagic




----------



## gomagic




----------



## gomagic




----------



## gomagic




----------



## gomagic




----------



## pensfan8771

Evad said:


> Thank you Scott!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One for today....





I don't know if its just me, but I have never seen that in Lumiere's out of my 6 cruises on the Magic


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

pensfan8771 said:


> I don't know if its just me, but I have never seen that in Lumiere's out of my 6 cruises on the Magic



It's on the back wall. If you walk in the main doors from the atrium it's straight in front of you.  There is always so much going on in the dining areas it's easy to miss things. Especially if you're not seated right by it or if you're tucked in a corner of the restaurant.  Now you have the perfect excuse to book another cruise on the Magic!  Lol


----------



## jediobiwan

I need to give credit to Evad . He not only gave me inspiration through his pictures but he also introduced me to Topaz Adjust, the plug-in I used on many of the pictures I will be posting.

Disney Terminal Sunset






P.S. Evad, here is the finished door using four of your photos


----------



## Evad

Hey *jediobiwan* nice to see you back!! Glad you had a great trip. The door looks awesome. Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

PC


----------



## alamere1496

From Playa Del Carmen on our excursion to Tulum Ruins






[/IMG]


----------



## minniemouse86

I just have to give all the people who post these beautiful pictuers a very big thank you.  I had a really bad night with the girls who are in my dorm (room searches) and I was very upset. I picked up my computer and started looking at all the pictures and I was wisked away to happier times. Keep up the great work everyone


----------



## stephent92




----------



## jediobiwan

Evad said:


> Hey *jediobiwan* nice to see you back!! Glad you had a great trip. The door looks awesome. Can't wait to see more pics!!


Thanks!
Here are a few panoramas of Nassau. More than one, but I figured it would be better to put them all together:


----------



## Tink rules

minniemouse86 said:


> I just have to give all the people who post these beautiful pictuers a very big thank you.  I had a really bad night with the girls who are in my dorm (room searches) and I was very upset. I picked up my computer and started looking at all the pictures and I was wisked away to happier times. Keep up the great work everyone



Welcome to the Disboards!!! 

& I hope that tomorrow is better...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Margaritaville


----------



## DMMarla07860

Disney Magic
July 2008


----------



## SrisonS

Seriously?!?! by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad

It's Sunday and I'm bored so if nobody minds I think I will post another pic today.

St. Thomas...


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Evad said:


> It's Sunday and I'm bored so if nobody minds I think I will post another pic today.
> 
> St. Thomas...



I love your pic and we love that view at St. Thomas.  That is one of our favorite islands.


----------



## HashHoney

Evad said:


> It's Sunday and I'm bored so if nobody minds I think I will post another pic today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, for one, wouldn't mind if you posted pics all day long.  They are beautiful!  It makes me even more excited for our first cruise next month when I look at your pictures (and others too, of course).
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma4ever

HashHoney said:


> Evad said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Sunday and I'm bored so if nobody minds I think I will post another pic today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, for one, wouldn't mind if you posted pics all day long.  They are beautiful!  It makes me even more excited for our first cruise next month when I look at your pictures (and others too, of course).
> 
> Laura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DITTO​however I am not planning a cruise but remembering the ones I have already taken.  Thanks Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jediobiwan

Not the best pics, but I was having fun with panoramas still:


----------



## figmentfan84

Lumiere's by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## turbo teacher

Beautiful photos...makes me more EXCITED to go on our cruise!  Keep 'em coming


----------



## terimac

Evad said:


> Thank you Scott!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One for today....




Thank you for your beautiful pictures!  We had 14 in our party, and that is where we were seated!  I am just now appreciating how beautiful that area is!


----------



## jpeka65844

figmentfan84 said:


> Lumiere's by figmentfan84, on Flickr



I've never seen a single picture from inside Lumiere's and that is NOT what I expected it to look like!  Very subdued and understated!  What a beautiful restaurant!!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Margaritaville - Cozumel


----------



## SrisonS

Showtime On The Magic by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jediobiwan

This picture was taken around sunrise:


----------



## Evad

LUVMICKEY said:


> I love your pic and we love that view at St. Thomas.  That is one of our favorite islands.






HashHoney said:


> I, for one, wouldn't mind if you posted pics all day long.  They are beautiful!  It makes me even more excited for our first cruise next month when I look at your pictures (and others too, of course).
> 
> Laura







Grandma4ever said:


> DITTO​however I am not planning a cruise but remembering the ones I have already taken.  Thanks Dave




Thank you all!!






terimac said:


> Thank you for your beautiful pictures!  We had 14 in our party, and that is where we were seated!  I am just now appreciating how beautiful that area is!



Glad I could help out!!


----------



## Evad

Serenity Bay


----------



## figmentfan84

Birds on a Rope by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Dream , from the Wonder heading for the panama canal (just before the "horn battle"):






Wonder docked in Aruba:


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Sunset from Palo


----------



## SrisonS

OneDollarOneDollarOneDollar... DoWeHaveTwoDollars???... TwoDollarsTwoDollarsTwoDollars... by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## LUVMICKEY

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Sunset from Palo



So beautiful.


----------



## ssanders79

Magical Day at Castaway Cay by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## pixie08

Evad said:


>



Nice!


----------



## pixie08

The Magic, pulling out of the Port of Valetta in Malta.


----------



## jediobiwan




----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## svwkirby

The Wonder at Castaway Cay


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic off GC


----------



## SrisonS

Palo - Il Ristorante by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Evad

pixie08 said:


> Nice!



Thank you!!


One for today....


----------



## Tink rules

The Wonder today at the Miraflores Locks in Panama...


----------



## shadowryter

Hi every one. I've waited fours years for this moment. I finally have some of my own pic's to share. Our first cruise of any kind on the Wonder last month. This was the first sunset.


----------



## Time4disneynow

shadowryter said:


> Hi every one. I've waited fours years for this moment. I finally have some of my own pic's to share. Our first cruise of any kind on the Wonder last month. This was the first sunset.




Amazing and beautiful photo!!!!!!


----------



## jediobiwan




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic at PC


----------



## SrisonS

shadowryter said:


> Hi every one. I've waited fours years for this moment. I finally have some of my own pic's to share. Our first cruise of any kind on the Wonder last month. This was the first sunset.



Beautiful shot!!!!!  Those sunrises aboard the ship are just amazing.  And most people don't even see them... i know... I was out there most mornings.


----------



## SrisonS

Disney's Human Element - The Unsung by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Great picture, shadowryter!


Here's mine






[/IMG]


----------



## ssanders79

SrisonS said:


> Beautiful shot!!!!!  Those sunrises aboard the ship are just amazing.  And most people don't even see them... i know... I was out there most mornings.



The mornings are one of the best parts of the cruise.  It would not be the same if more people were up milling around.


----------



## shadowryter

Hi everyone, thanks for the compliment. I've really enjoyed lurking on this thread, so many talented photographers here. I'm just happy to be able to offer some of my own pictures. I know what you all mean about the sunrise. DH and I got up early to view it and not from our verandah. I threw a sweatshirt over my pj's, hair in a pony, not a stitch of makeup and I loved it!


----------



## Evad

Cabana 21 anyone!!


----------



## jediobiwan




----------



## ssanders79

Evad said:


> Cabana 21 anyone!!



Are you paying?


----------



## Evad

ssanders79 said:


> Are you paying?



Way out of my price range!! I will split on one with you though.......


----------



## ssanders79

Evad said:


> Way out of my price range!! I will split on one with you though.......



Great, we just 1 or 2 more to make it even cheaper. Then we can all pick a cruise.


----------



## dahuffy

SrisonS said:


> Palo - Il Ristorante by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



Nice shot!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

shadowryter said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the compliment. I've really enjoyed lurking on this thread, so many talented photographers here. I'm just happy to be able to offer some of my own pictures. I know what you all mean about the sunrise. DH and I got up early to view it and not from our verandah. I threw a sweatshirt over my pj's, hair in a pony, not a stitch of makeup and I loved it!




THAT is a BEAUTIFUL picture!!!!!!!   I just might borrow it for my desktop (if that's ok with you)


----------



## shadowryter

Luckymomoftwo said:


> THAT is a BEAUTIFUL picture!!!!!!! I just might borrow it for my desktop (if that's ok with you)


I'm flattered. Borrow away.


----------



## Danman08

Luckymomoftwo said:


> THAT is a BEAUTIFUL picture!!!!!!!   I just might borrow it for my desktop (if that's ok with you)



I agree with you. Second that on borrowing the pic for my desktop as well


----------



## smeecanada

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Magic at PC



Nice pic of the outside of our cabin - 5510.


----------



## svwkirby

Private Concierge Sun Deck on Disney Dream


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cozumel Sunrise


----------



## SrisonS

shadowryter said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the compliment. I've really enjoyed lurking on this thread, so many talented photographers here. I'm just happy to be able to offer some of my own pictures. I know what you all mean about the sunrise. DH and I got up early to view it and not from our verandah. I threw a sweatshirt over my pj's, hair in a pony, not a stitch of makeup and I loved it!



Awesome shot!!!  Love how you caught the people just taking in the view.


----------



## SrisonS

Evad said:


> Cabana 21 anyone!!



Great idea and execution!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

Just Get Out There by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jediobiwan




----------



## shadowryter

SrisonS said:


> Just Get Out There by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


Love this shot. Giving me some ideas for my next cruise.Why is it that I think of using angled shots of people but not like this? Nice.


----------



## Evad

Thank you Scott and great pic today btw!!!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Here's one of the DISNEY offical photos of the Dream at Castaway Cay:


----------



## ariel68

Thank you for sharing...wont be long til we'll be there with her


----------



## svwkirby

Andy's Room in the Oceaneer Club on the Disney Dream.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

One big "Palm" tree on CC


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Evad




----------



## jediobiwan




----------



## ibouncetoo

The Wonder, yesterday in Costa Rica, taken by DISer NotSoLittleMermaid.


----------



## Princess Bette

Thanks for all the great shots!  I have enjoyed looking at all the different pics and getting lots of ideas for our upcoming cruise.  I am in the market for a new digital SLR camera and need some help from you fellow disers please!  First of all, this will be my first "real" camera, as I have only used point and shoots in the past.  I am having trouble deciding _which_ camera to go with. I had decided on the Nikon d3100, but when I researched further, I found that it did not have the bracketing feature.    I have seen some really cool pics on this site which were taken using this feature.  So...do I need it to get those cool shots, or can they be obtained with the in-camera editing?  Please note that I am a true beginner in photography and am trying to learn all I can and with that being said, please help!!   Thanks so much!!

Princess Bette


----------



## Evad

Princess Bette said:


> Thanks for all the great shots!  I have enjoyed looking at all the different pics and getting lots of ideas for our upcoming cruise.  I am in the market for a new digital SLR camera and need some help from you fellow disers please!  First of all, this will be my first "real" camera, as I have only used point and shoots in the past.  I am having trouble deciding _which_ camera to go with. I had decided on the Nikon d3100, but when I researched further, I found that it did not have the bracketing feature.    I have seen some really cool pics on this site which were taken using this feature.  So...do I need it to get those cool shots, or can they be obtained with the in-camera editing?  Please note that I am a true beginner in photography and am trying to learn all I can and with that being said, please help!!   Thanks so much!!
> 
> Princess Bette



The D3100 is a great camera. You most certainly wouldn't wrong with choosing it. If it's the HDR look you want then it can be obtained in post processing by many different programs. My camera will bracket though I rarely use it. If bracketing is really important then I would suggest the D5000. A step up from there is the D90 which has come way down in price right now due the the release of the new D7000. Also the the D90 has the focus motor built into the body as the D5000 does not.

I would also suggest not doing your editing in the camera. Buy a program and do it on your comp. You will achieve much better results. Just remember once you head down the path of purchasing a DSLR it can get very expensive, speaking from experience....lol

Hope this helps...


----------



## Princess Bette

Evad said:


> The D3100 is a great camera. You most certainly wouldn't wrong with choosing it. If it's the HDR look you want then it can be obtained in post processing by many different programs. My camera will bracket though I rarely use it. If bracketing is really important then I would suggest the D5000. A step up from there is the D90 which has come way down in price right now due the the release of the new D7000. Also the the D90 has the focus motor built into the body as the D5000 does not.
> 
> I would also suggest not doing your editing in the camera. Buy a program and do it on your comp. You will achieve much better results. Just remember once you head down the path of purchasing a DSLR it can get very expensive, speaking from experience....lol
> 
> Hope this helps...



Thanks Dave!  Your pics are some of the ones I was referring to in my post!  I always love looking at your daily pics.  Thanks for the tip on editing also.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Princess Bette said:


> Thanks for all the great shots!  I have enjoyed looking at all the different pics and getting lots of ideas for our upcoming cruise.  I am in the market for a new digital SLR camera and need some help from you fellow disers please!  First of all, this will be my first "real" camera, as I have only used point and shoots in the past.  I am having trouble deciding _which_ camera to go with. I had decided on the Nikon d3100, but when I researched further, I found that it did not have the bracketing feature.    I have seen some really cool pics on this site which were taken using this feature.  So...do I need it to get those cool shots, or can they be obtained with the in-camera editing?  Please note that I am a true beginner in photography and am trying to learn all I can and with that being said, please help!!   Thanks so much!!
> 
> Princess Bette



I recently bought a Nikon D3100.  There is much to learn but I am really enjoying having it.  Now I just need to figure out how to save the money for another Cruise.  Guess I can use the time I am land locked to learn how to take pictures like Dave.  LOL


----------



## Princess Bette

Grandma4ever said:


> I recently bought a Nikon D3100.  There is much to learn but I am really enjoying having it.  Now I just need to figure out how to save the money for another Cruise.  Guess I can use the time I am land locked to learn how to take pictures like Dave.  LOL



I wonder if he would give us lessons?!  Glad you are enjoying the camera...I'm still leaning that way.


----------



## Grandma4ever

princess bette said:


> i wonder if he would give us lessons?!  Glad you are enjoying the camera...i'm still leaning that way.



lol


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Margaritaville Grand Cayman


----------



## Evad

Princess Bette said:


> Thanks Dave!  Your pics are some of the ones I was referring to in my post!  I always love looking at your daily pics.  Thanks for the tip on editing also.



Thank you!! 

And just a note for you, none of my shots that I have posted here were taken using hdr or "bracketing" They were done in post processing. I just make sure I get the shot and look I want to achieve and then tweak things on the comp after the fact. It's the initial shot that is important. Get that first then the adjusting comes easy. Some you may not have to tweaked at all.


----------



## Evad

Princess Bette said:


> I wonder if he would give us lessons?!  Glad you are enjoying the camera...I'm still leaning that way.



I could have given* Grandma4ever* lessons as we were on the same cruise.......lol 
She did though pick my brain on what camera to get and is the reason why she went with Nikon!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Daisy14'sDH

The Corridor leading from the Walt theatre on the Magic


----------



## jediobiwan

This is the first of several I will be posting that my wife took 

Bird on Castaway Cay.


----------



## Evad

As I did last Sunday, here's a 2nd potd if no one minds.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Evad said:


> I could have given* Grandma4ever* lessons as we were on the same cruise.......lol
> She did though pick my brain on what camera to get and is the reason why she went with Nikon!!



You are so right.  There was too much to do and I did NOT yet have the Camera when we were on the same cruise.  Maybe in 2013 or so.

Dave, you and Kevin were both a big help in making my decision on which camera would work best for me.  Lois


----------



## shadowryter

December 7~2010 ~ Not so friendly skies at Castaway Cay


----------



## Grandma4ever

evad said:


> as i did last sunday, here's a 2nd potd if no one minds.



awesome shot!!!!!


----------



## DoOverDreams

Evad said:


>



I completely adore this picture!  I don't know why, but it really speaks to me.  Thanks!


----------



## alamere1496

jediobiwan said:


> This is the first of several I will be posting that my wife took
> 
> Bird on Castaway Cay.



Inspired by this photo, here is a bird we saw at Tulum...






[/IMG]


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Breakfast at Goofy's


----------



## SrisonS

evad said:


> as i did last sunday, here's a 2nd potd if no one minds.



wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

Welcome to St. Maarten!!!!! by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## ssanders79

Oh So Close, Yet Still Far Away by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Our first look at the Disney Magic.






[/IMG]


----------



## shadowryter

Approaching Nassau


----------



## Lexa

Dave...I have a question for you and other SLR camera users. I have both point/shoot Canon SD1200IS and SLR camera Canon EOS T1i. I love, love, love those wonderful pictures, but how hard is it to carry those bulky, heavy cameras around and not to worry that someone will steal it when you are somewhere on the beach? Still not sure which camera to take with me.....


----------



## Evad

Lexa said:


> Dave...I have a question for you and other SLR camera users. I have both point/shoot Canon SD1200IS and SLR camera Canon EOS T1i. I love, love, love those wonderful pictures, but how hard is it to carry those bulky, heavy cameras around and not to worry that someone will steal it when you are somewhere on the beach? Still not sure which camera to take with me.....



We traveled with another couple that also had a dlsr so we just took turns sitting with all the stuff. If your worried bring both and use the dslr around the ship and the p/s while on the islands. 
Me personally I couldn't go anywhere without my D80!!


----------



## Evad

Thank you all!!!


----------



## ssanders79

Lexa said:


> Dave...I have a question for you and other SLR camera users. I have both point/shoot Canon SD1200IS and SLR camera Canon EOS T1i. I love, love, love those wonderful pictures, but how hard is it to carry those bulky, heavy cameras around and not to worry that someone will steal it when you are somewhere on the beach? Still not sure which camera to take with me.....



If you are concerned about theft on the beach you can bring a bag, a small tether cable and a luggage lock.  Wrap the cable around a chair or tree then lock it to the zipper.  When at the beach I usually have it in a small bag in a regular backpack, not my normal camera backpack.  Thieves are pretty smart when eyeing bags and most camera bags stick out with nothing more than the brand name.  You can black out the brand name tag or use a stitch ripper if it is a patch to make it less obvious.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Evad said:


>



You know what's funny, I know I get welcomed aboard through those doors but after we are on, I never once think about that or even notice those doors exist anymore.  Maybe cause I am hoping they will never open again!!!


----------



## jediobiwan

Second picture I am posting that my wife took, from a hammock on Castaway Cay:


----------



## Evad

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> You know what's funny, I know I get welcomed aboard through those doors but after we are on, I never once think about that or even notice those doors exist anymore.  Maybe cause I am hoping they will never open again!!!



I feel the same way!!


----------



## Lexa

Evad said:


> We traveled with another couple that also had a dlsr so we just took turns sitting with all the stuff. If your worried bring both and use the dslr around the ship and the p/s while on the islands.
> Me personally I couldn't go anywhere without my D80!!



Thats what I will probably do...... thanks!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Pirate ship in GC


----------



## SrisonS

Evad said:


> Thank you all!!!



Amazing shot!!!!  Love the idea.


----------



## SrisonS

Tour de St. Martin by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Evad

SrisonS said:


> Amazing shot!!!!  Love the idea.



Thank you Scott!! 

I was thinking of you when I took this shot....


----------



## disneydreamin-gang

Evad said:


> Thank you all!!!



Where were you in St. Thomas? The view is beautiful. We will be there in Sept.  Trying to decide what excursion to take.


----------



## Evad

disneydreamin-gang said:


> Where were you in St. Thomas? The view is beautiful. We will be there in Sept.  Trying to decide what excursion to take.



We hired a cab and did our own tour and this was one of the spots he stopped at. Sorry I couldn't be more specific on where it is.


----------



## jediobiwan




----------



## ssanders79

Disney Cruise Line Logo by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sail Away Party






[/IMG]


----------



## disneydreamin-gang

Evad said:


> We hired a cab and did our own tour and this was one of the spots he stopped at. Sorry I couldn't be more specific on where it is.



Thanks, that's OK.  I think we may do some kind of island tour.


----------



## figmentfan84

The Big D by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## mushu756

shadowryter said:


> December 7~2010 ~ Not so friendly skies at Castaway Cay




We were on that cruise boy was it chilly that day. Very nice picture


----------



## jediobiwan

mushu756 said:


> We were on that cruise boy was it chilly that day. Very nice picture


We were there on the Dec 12 cruise and while it wasn't so dark, it was really windy and cold. Luckily they changed our sea day with Castaway Cay day so at least we could get in, but it was to cold and the adult beach had a wall of sea weed. At least the island is pretty


----------



## SrisonS

Evad said:


> Thank you Scott!!
> 
> I was thinking of you when I took this shot....



Ha ha!!!!!  Nice!!!!  Love that crazy angle.


----------



## DizDaddy

figmentfan84 said:


> The Big D by figmentfan84, on Flickr





D is for details, of which Disney misses none!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## SrisonS

From the top of St. Martin.




Shots From The Top by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jediobiwan




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Our first towel animal, (my spare glasses!)






[/IMG]


----------



## ssanders79

Cruise Terminal 8 - Floor | Magic Kingdom by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Thanks again Scott!!!


Love this place....


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Cozumel


----------



## SrisonS

From our excursion in St. Martin.....




Pic Paradis by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jediobiwan




----------



## ssanders79

...more from the floor...



Cruise Terminal 8 - Floor | Castaway Cay by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

mushu756 said:


> We were on that cruise boy was it chilly that day. Very nice picture


Thank you.It was very chilly and breezy. Do you remember seeing this? I felt so bad for those that had these booked.


----------



## shellyamd

Totally love the pictures!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## alamere1496

Dave, 
You make me want to be on a ship instead of facing the 10 inches of snow that is heading my way!!

I wouldn't mind being here either...





[/IMG]


----------



## DizDaddy

I used this photo in a calendar that we gave to family members that traveled with us....   Sam's Club online allows you to create a calendar, fully personalized for just $10.00.   Great Christmas gifts.

The pic is of my son, Kevin, and we used it for November in the calendar, which is his birthday month.   On the calendar I added this caption:

"When looking out your window of opportunity, choose a big window!"

It was taken in the BeatStreet hallway.  He didn't know we took the pic until he saw it in the calendar.

PS:   this is my first attempt at adding a folder, so I hope it works....

Tony

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1521154836308&set=a.1521154636303.143598.1457677527


----------



## jediobiwan

DizDaddy said:


> I used this photo in a calendar that we gave to family members that traveled with us....   Sam's Club online allows you to create a calendar, fully personalized for just $10.00.   Great Christmas gifts.
> 
> The pic is of my son, Kevin, and we used it for November in the calendar, which is his birthday month.   On the calendar I added this caption:
> 
> "When looking out your window of opportunity, choose a big window!"
> 
> It was taken in the BeatStreet hallway.  He didn't know we took the pic until he saw it in the calendar.
> 
> PS:   this is my first attempt at adding a folder, so I hope it works....
> 
> Tony
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1521154836308&set=a.1521154636303.143598.1457677527


That content is not viewable by people who are not your friends  Please see the FAQs for how to post pictures


----------



## DizDaddy

DizDaddy said:


> I used this photo in a calendar that we gave to family members that traveled with us....   Sam's Club online allows you to create a calendar, fully personalized for just $10.00.   Great Christmas gifts.
> 
> The pic is of my son, Kevin, and we used it for November in the calendar, which is his birthday month.   On the calendar I added this caption:
> 
> "When looking out your window of opportunity, choose a big window!"
> 
> It was taken in the BeatStreet hallway.  He didn't know we took the pic until he saw it in the calendar.
> 
> PS:   this is my first attempt at adding a folder, so I hope it works....
> PSS:  2nd try....
> 
> Tony


----------



## Tink rules

DizDaddy said:


> DizDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used this photo in a calendar that we gave to family members that traveled with us....   Sam's Club online allows you to create a calendar, fully personalized for just $10.00.   Great Christmas gifts.
> 
> The pic is of my son, Kevin, and we used it for November in the calendar, which is his birthday month.   On the calendar I added this caption:
> 
> "When looking out your window of opportunity, choose a big window!"
> 
> It was taken in the BeatStreet hallway.  He didn't know we took the pic until he saw it in the calendar.
> 
> PS:   this is my first attempt at adding a folder, so I hope it works....
> PSS:  2nd try....
> 
> Tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if this helps.. make sure your pics always have the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the end...
Click to expand...


----------



## mushu756

shadowryter said:


> Thank you.It was very chilly and breezy. Do you remember seeing this? I felt so bad for those that had these booked.



That was the first thing i noticed  I'll try to find some of my pics of our cold day at castaway to post also


----------



## DizDaddy

Tink rules said:


> DizDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if this helps.. make sure your pics always have the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried adding the  [/IMG] to the end of the string, but no luck.    Based on another suggestion, I went to FAQ and searched on 'post picture'.   It provided the following in order to create an album that can be openly shared and can house any photos you want to use in a thread entry:
> 
> 
> As a member, you can create Albums of images that are linked to your public profile. Albums can be created by visiting the *User Control Panel*, and clicking on the *'Pictures & Albums' link*, and then clicking on 'Add Album'.
> 
> BLUE FONT:   This is a link that took me to the User Control Panel.
> RED FONT:  This link does not exist (I even did a 'find' to make sure it wasn't something I was just overlooking).
> 
> So....perhaps the FAQ needs an update?
Click to expand...


----------



## DizDragonfly

DizDaddy said:


> Tink rules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried adding the  [/IMG] to the end of the string, but no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5045/5374681598_a5c921e692_b.jpg[/IMG   ]
> 
> Remove the spaces between the "G" and the "]" in the link above and you should be golden.  :thumbsup2
Click to expand...


----------



## scottishwee35

alamere1496 said:


> Dave,
> You make me want to be on a ship instead of facing the 10 inches of snow that is heading my way!!
> 
> I wouldn't mind being here either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



My kids was asking how to get there - do they swim along or there is a path?

Scottishwee35


----------



## steelek_29

scottishwee35 said:


> My kids was asking how to get there - do they swim along or there is a path?
> 
> Scottishwee35



I believe so...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## ssanders79

steelek_29 said:


> I believe so...



Yes, you must swim to and from. The water is deepyip could not feel the sand) in that area so young ones will need to be good swimmers.


----------



## jediobiwan




----------



## alamere1496

scottishwee35 said:


> My kids was asking how to get there - do they swim along or there is a path?
> 
> Scottishwee35



You actually have to swim out to it.  My 6 year old used one of the life jackets that they provided.  Both of my boys loved it!!


----------



## ssanders79

Cruise Terminal 8 - Concierge Guests by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

*Who needs popcorn before the show????*


----------



## Grandma4ever

DizDragonfly said:


> DizDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the spaces between the "G" and the "]" in the link above and you should be golden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will work.
Click to expand...


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Our view while leaving Port Canaveral


----------



## DizDaddy

Grandma4ever said:


> DizDragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are AWESOME!    Thanks for getting the pic to display.   OK, what do I need to get it to display for me???
> 
> Tony
Click to expand...


----------



## DizDragonfly

DizDaddy said:


> You are AWESOME!    Thanks for getting the pic to display.   OK, what do I need to get it to display for me???
> 
> Tony



I went to your picture, clicked on "actions" above the picture.  Then I chose "View all sizes".  Next I chose a size and when it displayed, right clicked on the picture to copy the link to the picture.  Then I came back to the board, clicked the little yellow icon above the reply box (the one with the little mountains in it) to insert the link, and pasted the link in the box that popped up.  Clear as mud, right?  

There is also a "Share this" box above the picture, but I couldn't get it to work.  Not sure if that's because I'm on a Mac or if I was just doing something wrong.


----------



## alamere1496

DS flying out of Pelican Plunge!!






[/IMG]


----------



## shadowryter

View at end of the bike path at Castaway Cay.


----------



## alamere1496

shadowryter said:


> View at end of the bike path at Castaway Cay.



I didn't make it this far down on our 1st cruise.  What a great view!!  Beautiful Shot!!


----------



## Grandma4ever

DizDaddy said:


> Grandma4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are AWESOME!    Thanks for getting the pic to display.   OK, what do I need to get it to display for me???
> 
> Tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted your post as was suggested I removed the extra spaces between [IMG and the last bracket ]  then the picture showed up in my post. If you qoute your own post and do the same the picture will show in your post.  If your preview your post first before you submit you will know if the fix will work.
> 
> Many of us will download our photos to a photo sharing site like Photo Bucket.  Then you are given a link to that picture on that site that you place in your post.  The problem I have is that you are given 3 or four links and only one will work on the DIS.  So I will put one in my post and then PREVIEW my post, if it works I praise God, if not I go back get a different link and repeat.  I do this until I get the correct link to display my photo.
Click to expand...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Goofy


----------



## Evad

Grandma4ever said:


> I quoted your post as was suggested I removed the extra spaces between [IMG and the last bracket ]  then the picture showed up in my post. If you qoute your own post and do the same the picture will show in your post.  If your preview your post first before you submit you will know if the fix will work.
> 
> *Many of us will download our photos to a photo sharing site like Photo Bucket.  Then you are given a link to that picture on that site that you place in your post.  The problem I have is that you are given 3 or four links and only one will work on the DIS.  So I will put one in my post and then PREVIEW my post, if it works I praise God, if not I go back get a different link and repeat.  I do this until I get the correct link to display my photo.*


*
*


All you need is the "img code". Paste that in your reply and your done!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## Evad

Daisy14'sDH said:


>



Do you think they will change this and put the Dream in it's place??


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Goofy



Is Goofy's rope knot thing supposed to be a hidden Mickey?  I think it looks more like the outline of a kitten's face!  




Evad said:


> Do you think they will change this and put the Dream in it's place??



I hope they put a model of the Dream there, but I would hope that they would still keep the model of the Magic, too.  They could move the Magic model over into the seating area or something so it's out of the way.  I only say that because I think two models right there in the middle of the entryway would get a little congested!


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Evad said:


> Do you think they will change this and put the Dream in it's place??



It will probably get pushed to the side to make room for a new model... it would be interesting to find out where this model was built and see if they are working on a new one...


----------



## Reto

Daisy14'sDH said:


> it would be interesting to find out where this model was built and see if they are working on a new one...



That model was built by Maritime Replicas as you can see on their website. I have no idea if they are working on the Dream. 

On a side note, I secretely hope that one of smaller replicas of the Magic which are on display at some WDW resorts will be replaced by the Dream and therefore MIGHT pop up on Ebay. They'll be expensive but one can always dream, right?

So here's my POTD, one of said models of the Magic as seen at the AKL:




Model of the Disney Magic in the Animal Kingdom Lodge - Walt Disney World by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr


----------



## DizDaddy

Grandma4ever said:


> DizDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted your post as was suggested I removed the extra spaces between [IMG and the last bracket ]  then the picture showed up in my post. If you qoute your own post and do the same the picture will show in your post.  If your preview your post first before you submit you will know if the fix will work.
> 
> Many of us will download our photos to a photo sharing site like Photo Bucket.  Then you are given a link to that picture on that site that you place in your post.  The problem I have is that you are given 3 or four links and only one will work on the DIS.  So I will put one in my post and then PREVIEW my post, if it works I praise God, if not I go back get a different link and repeat.  I do this until I get the correct link to display my photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to start using PhotoBucket over Flickr.   Hopefully that will help.
Click to expand...


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Two, from the Wonder going through the Panama Canal:


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## shadowryter

Arriving in Nassua


----------



## szubieta

shadowryter said:


> Arriving in Nassua



Really nice pic!  But may I ask what that round thingie in the middle is?  I see 3 round objects to the bottom left too...


----------



## DisneyHotDog

wow  these are the amazing!!!


----------



## shadowryter

szubieta said:


> Really nice pic! But may I ask what that round thingie in the middle is? I see 3 round objects to the bottom left too...


I have no idea...I was mostly interested in the lighthouse.Ship wreak????Any one know?


----------



## ssanders79

shadowryter said:


> I have no idea...I was mostly interested in the lighthouse.Ship wreak????Any one know?



Those are manufactured break wall sections. You can see similar parts among the rocks.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## Evad




----------



## LeslieG

alamere1496 said:


> You actually have to swim out to it.  My 6 year old used one of the life jackets that they provided.  Both of my boys loved it!!



How deep do you think it is?   Deep enough that adults couldn't touch the bottom?


----------



## ssanders79

LeslieG said:


> How deep do you think it is?   Deep enough that adults couldn't touch the bottom?



It is over my head and I'm just under six feet tall.


----------



## tjbaggott

LeslieG said:


> How deep do you think it is?   Deep enough that adults couldn't touch the bottom?









[/IMG]


----------



## LUVMICKEY

shadowryter said:


> Arriving in Nassua



Such a pretty picture.


----------



## jediobiwan

I originally took this picture from the opposite side so the flag looked backwards. Thaankfully, photo editing software exists!


----------



## szubieta

ssanders79 said:


> Those are manufactured break wall sections. You can see similar parts among the rocks.



Thanks...


----------



## disneybride96

We went out to Jetty Park last Wednesday to watch the Dream go out on her Christening Cruise. Huge Crowd. Can't wait to be on her in 9 months.


----------



## Daisy14'sDH

great pics! We saw her pull out a couple weeks ago...


----------



## figmentfan84

Dream Atrium by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

figmentfan84 said:


> Dream Atrium by figmentfan84, on Flickr



Nice!!!!


----------



## Evad

*It's Sunday so here's another pic for today....*


----------



## DizDaddy

I used this photo in a calendar that we gave to family members that traveled with us....   Sam's Club online allows you to create a calendar, fully personalized for just $10.00.   Great Christmas gifts.

The pic is of my son, Kevin, and we used it for November in the calendar, which is his birthday month.   On the calendar I added this caption:

*"When looking out your window of opportunity, choose a big window!"*





It was taken in the BeatStreet hallway.  He didn't know we took the pic until he saw it in the calendar.

I had trouble posting this earlier with the pic---thanks to all of the DIS-ers that helped; now I'm a veteran!

Tony


----------



## Evad




----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## figmentfan84

Cheers! by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## jediobiwan




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## ssanders79

Helmsman Mickey by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## maria-fan-22

ssanders79 said:


> Helmsman Mickey by ssanders79, on Flickr



Very nice pic!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## eblong

Here is a picture of the Wonder going into the Miraflores Locks going into the Panama Canal on 11 Jan.  Taken from Deck 10, pretty much dead center.  






The difference in the color of the water is caused by late afternoon shadows.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Sccrmnky2005

On the new Disney Dream...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

At Castaway Cay






[/IMG]


----------



## ssanders79

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> On the new Disney Dream...


awesome!


----------



## ssanders79

At the Helm by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## Evad

Daisy14'sDH said:


>



Nice!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## jediobiwan




----------



## Daisy14'sDH

Evad said:


>



My favourite area at CC! And Thanks for the compliment, we were tendering in Grand Cayman, I got 30 pics of us going past it!


----------



## figmentfan84

I See the Light by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2

Fish from the Glass Bottom Boat Tour on Castaway


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## figmentfan84

Eye Scream by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## jediobiwan




----------



## Evad




----------



## DizDaddy

Evad said:


>




The secret veranda.   In a word....WOW.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Evad said:


>



What I woundn't give to be back there NOW!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## Tere

Wonder 9 - 12 Dec 2010


----------



## Tere

Atlantis Resort, Nassau, Dec 2010.


----------



## Tere

Atlantis Resort, Nassau, Dec 2010.


----------



## momof2minnies

What is this a picture of? It is beautiful.

Linda


----------



## Tere

momof2minnies said:


> What is this a picture of? It is beautiful.
> 
> Linda




Hi, is Atlantis, Nassau. sorry I speak little English.


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## scarlett24

Tere said:


>



So beautiful.


----------



## figmentfan84

Art Deco Close-up by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## Tere

Thank you very much.

one more picture

Atlantis Resort, Nassau, Dec 2010.


----------



## JustTJ

Would anyone happen to have a Great photo of the Chandelier in the Atrium on the Magic?  That is now the only photo I'm missing to complete my digital scrapbook page I'm working on.  On our Cruise this past fall, that chandelier was very dusty (didn't get cleaned during dry dock), but was cleaned at some point after my cruise. My photo does not do it justice.   If anyone can share their photo with me, I'd be SOOOOOO Thankful!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

JustTJ said:


> Would anyone happen to have a Great photo of the Chandelier in the Atrium on the Magic?  That is now the only photo I'm missing to complete my digital scrapbook page I'm working on.  On our Cruise this past fall, that chandelier was very dusty (didn't get cleaned during dry dock), but was cleaned at some point after my cruise. My photo does not do it justice.   If anyone can share their photo with me, I'd be SOOOOOO Thankful!



Here are come pics


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Here's mine






[/IMG]


----------



## ssanders79

We Have Our Heading! by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## Tere

ssanders79 said:


> We Have Our Heading! by ssanders79, on Flickr




your photos are fantastic, I really like


----------



## Evad

Thank you all!!


----------



## woj68

ssanders79 said:


> We Have Our Heading! by ssanders79, on Flickr



Great image Scott...love the color and processing.


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


> Thank you all!!



Great pic and POTD stream Dave.


----------



## woj68

JustTJ said:


> Would anyone happen to have a Great photo of the Chandelier in the Atrium on the Magic?  That is now the only photo I'm missing to complete my digital scrapbook page I'm working on.  On our Cruise this past fall, that chandelier was very dusty (didn't get cleaned during dry dock), but was cleaned at some point after my cruise. My photo does not do it justice.   If anyone can share their photo with me, I'd be SOOOOOO Thankful!



Here's a couple of mine that you can use if you want. Hope this helps.


----------



## jediobiwan

Sadly, today is the last day I have pictures to share from our recent cruise. Guess that's one more reason to book another one soon!

First, we have my original, preprocesed picture:






Then, with a little help from Topaz Adjust (at Evad's recommendation) I came out with something that doesn't make the day look drab! Because we all know no matter what the weather, DCL is never drab!


----------



## eblong

The Wonder entering the Panama Canal, Jan 2011


----------



## figmentfan84

Hey, Look! A Shark! by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


> Great pic and POTD stream Dave.



Thank you so much!!! That's high praise coming from you!!



One for today...


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## ssanders79

Deck 9 in the Morning by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2

That Stitch is such a show off!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## JLSE50

Tere said:


>



Lovely!!

Where is this?


----------



## JLSE50

jediobiwan said:


>



 NICE!! 
.
confused3but I cannot figure out where it is.  Can you describe the location please?  THANKS !!


----------



## jediobiwan

JLSE50 said:


> NICE!!
> .
> confused3but I cannot figure out where it is.  Can you describe the location please?  THANKS !!


That is the gingerbread house that is in the Promenade Lounge. If you go from the Atrium to Parrot Cay, you pass right by it  I think it is up from about mid-November- New Years, but those more familiar with holiday decorations on DCL may correct me


----------



## Tere

JLSE50 said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> Where is this?



thanks, is Atlantis in Nassau.


----------



## tjbaggott

I love the atrium photos!!


----------



## JustTJ

[/IMG]


----------



## PixieTl




----------



## JLSE50

jediobiwan said:


> That is the gingerbread house that is in the Promenade Lounge. If you go from the Atrium to Parrot Cay, you pass right by it  I think it is up from about mid-November- New Years, but those more familiar with holiday decorations on DCL may correct me



Thanks.  You described it well.


----------



## JLSE50

Tere said:


> thanks, is Atlantis in Nassau.



Thanks!!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

figmentfan84 said:


> Cheers! by figmentfan84, on Flickr



I don't understand how no one has commented on this!! The pre-inaugural cruise. That's AWESOME.


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Buckeye Goofy

Off of St. Maarten, Sept 28, 2010


----------



## Tere

Castaway Cay 11 Dec, 2010


----------



## Time2go2disney




----------



## Tere

Time2go2disney said:


>




I really like


----------



## ssanders79

Even a rainy day is a good day at Castaway Cay!



Double Rainbow at Castaway Cay by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## dahuffy

Time2go2disney said:


>



Awww!


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Magic Model


----------



## CherylSue

shadowryter said:


>



LOL!  I see me and my DH in your picture!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

My morning sunshine....


----------



## Evad

Light on the back of the Magic...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## collectoraholic

OK, so it's not a still picture, but I think this qualifies, don't you?   Just click on it to view the video.


----------



## alamere1496

collectoraholic said:


> OK, so it's not a still picture, but I think this qualifies, don't you?   Just click on it to view the video.



How cool!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ritaread

Awwww love it!


----------



## collectoraholic

alamere1496 said:


> How cool!!  Thanks for sharing!!





ritaread said:


> Awwww love it!



You're very welcome! 

@ The end of their ride, my DH got in trouble for videoing.  He was told it was against the rules to ride w/ a camera out and take pics/video.    When he told me that, I asked if it was a posted rule.   Needless to say, it isn't, but I'm sure it will be sometime in the near future.   Oh, and I'm willing to bet that @ some point, they will add their own camera and have it take pics like they do on rides @ WDW/DL and then try to sell us said pics down in Shutters.   Only $19.95 for an 8x10.


----------



## figmentfan84

Wrong Turn by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## steelek_29

Evad said:


>



Love all your pic, especially when u use macro


----------



## ssanders79

Palo Pineapple Almond Ravioli Dessert by ssanders79, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

CherylSue said:


> LOL! I see me and my DH in your picture!


How funny is that. You might be in my video also. 


collectoraholic said:


> OK, so it's not a still picture, but I think this qualifies, don't you?  Just click on it to view the video.


Really cool video.


----------



## tinkmom2

I miss you Wonder!


----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## tinkmom2

In 2009 pre cabana


----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Magic at Castaway Cay






[/IMG]


----------



## shadowryter

Nassau at 1 am


----------



## maria-fan-22

So this is not a pic from DCL but This is the view from accros much of the U.S. 






[/url]
IMGP2029 by DCLDUDE, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Evad

steelek_29 said:


> Love all your pic, especially when u use macro



Thank you so much!!


----------



## tinkmom2

We are having "Snowmageddon" here in WI. This isn't a DCL pic either but I am reminded of how bad I want to be on Castaway!


----------



## Grandma4ever

Kansas City is buried as well.  They closed my office today and tomorrow.  First time ever that I am aware of that the state closed offices due to weather.  Really reminds me of how must I love the south and my time with DCL.  Keep the pictures comming,  Please


----------



## marshmellow86




----------



## marshmellow86

As requested - Here are some photos for those stuck in the snow and ice.


----------



## tinkmom2

Love it


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Evad




----------



## Daisy14'sDH

I love my 12-24mm, focus to infinity is just a few feet away, it makes this pelican seem unreal to me...

thats the Norwegian Epic blocking the skyline behid The Magic!


----------



## figmentfan84

From Mickey, With Love by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## mushu756

After seeing other snow pictures I wanted to post ours too. Can't wait until our may 2012 fantasy cruise


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## Reto

Mickey on Formal Night during my 2009 Double Dip cruise on the Magic:




Mickey Mouse on Formal Night on the Disney Magic by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Quiet Cove Pool


----------



## disneydreamin-gang

mushu756, That's a lot of snow.


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## 3dmykids

Evad said:


>


All I can say is beautiful.


----------



## Daisy14'sDH




----------



## figmentfan84

Window with a View by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Evad




----------



## Kurby

wow - that doesn't even look like a real picture - it looks like a model.


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


>



Awesome tilt shift and processing Dave.


----------



## woj68

woj68 said:


> Awesome tilt shift and processing Dave.



Here was my version from the other side of St. Thomas. I think I like yours better.


----------



## alamere1496

[/IMG]


----------



## aboveH20

cdfl30 said:


>



1. I know you posted that a while ago, but I'm seeing it for the first time.  What a clear, crisp photo.  I love it.

2.  It's very cold and snowy in New York. I know I shouldn't be looking at this thread,  but, boy, these photos are very enticing. . . and addiciting.


----------



## Evad

woj68 said:


> Here was my version from the other side of St. Thomas. I think I like yours better.



Thanks so much!! It did turn better then I thought it would. Sometimes you just get lucky!!


----------



## Jewelss37

Evad said:


>



Can I just hire you for the next cruise I take!!  You are awesome!!!


----------



## Evad

Jewelss37 said:


> Can I just hire you for the next cruise I take!!  You are awesome!!!



Well if your paying I'll be there. Thanks.....lol.


----------



## figmentfan84

Mine? by figmentfan84, on Flickr


----------



## Grandma4ever

Evad said:


> Well if your paying I'll be there. Thanks.....lol.



Can we pay for just you or do we need to pay for the whole family?
Can we just pay for basic fare or do you require air and spending money too?

I could use a lesson or two.  But since I can't afford to cruise right now I guess your answers to the above questions really do not matter huh.  LOL

I really do love your photos.  There have been some very good ones laterly so Dave you have come compitition out there.  Lois


----------



## WAHkoMom

figmentfan84 said:


> Cheers! by figmentfan84, on Flickr



Ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4




----------



## Luckymomoftwo

figmentfan84 said:


> Window with a View by figmentfan84, on Flickr



This picture is soooo cool!!  I love you you captured the porthole, the deck, and the island!  And the way the outside reflects on the porthole wall....just a very cool picture all around!  Was this on the Dream?


----------



## WAHkoMom

Tere said:


> Atlantis Resort, Nassau, Dec 2010.



Nice picture!  I hope to be in this very spot in May


----------



## WAHkoMom

marshmellow86 said:


>



This is a STUNNING picture!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## figmentfan84

Luckymomoftwo said:


> This picture is soooo cool!!  I love you you captured the porthole, the deck, and the island!  And the way the outside reflects on the porthole wall....just a very cool picture all around!  Was this on the Dream?



Thank you very much! Yes, it was on the Dream - in the hallway leading to The District.


----------



## Evad

Grandma4ever said:


> Can we pay for just you or do we need to pay for the whole family?
> Can we just pay for basic fare or do you require air and spending money too?
> 
> I could use a lesson or two.  But since I can't afford to cruise right now I guess your answers to the above questions really do not matter huh.  LOL
> 
> I really do love your photos.  There have been some very good ones laterly so Dave you have come compitition out there.  Lois



That would be me and Sue as well as airfare.... Spending money would be nice if you could swing it!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## dta87

A view looking up


----------



## steelek_29




----------



## rdunative




----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## JLSE50

figmentfan84 said:


> Mine? by figmentfan84, on Flickr



  Where?


----------



## JLSE50

figmentfan84 said:


> From Mickey, With Love by figmentfan84, on Flickr



 VERY NEAT !!  
Where is it?


----------



## CrazyBoutDisney

I just love how this looks like what you see in a kaleidoscope!  Can't wait to see it for myself in May...


dta87 said:


> A view looking up


----------



## Zandy595

JLSE50 said:


> Where?


I believe the seagull is in Cabanas.


----------



## Zandy595

JLSE50 said:


> VERY NEAT !!
> Where is it?


I know this one too.   It's the top of the fountain in Enchanted Garden.


----------



## figmentfan84

Zandy595 said:


> I believe the seagull is in Cabanas.





Zandy595 said:


> I know this one too.   It's the top of the fountain in Enchanted Garden.



Thanks for your help! Yep, the seagull is from Cabanas.


----------



## JLSE50

collectoraholic said:


> OK, so it's not a still picture, but I think this qualifies, don't you?   Just click on it to view the video.



I like how the Mickey logo on the smokestack shows through the side of the Aquaduck tube in this as a still.


----------



## dta87

collectoraholic said:


> OK, so it's not a still picture, but I think this qualifies, don't you?   Just click on it to view the video.



I tried to take a video during the ride also but was told by the monitor (at the bottom of the stairs and when we sat in the tube) that I couldn't.  I glad your monitor was a little nicer.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## lilbug13

Shadowryter- 

Beautiful! Love seeing the Wonder!


----------



## drjamba

OK, Dave.  I'm usually a lurker, but I gotta know: how did you do this?  I recognize the tilt-shift technique, but how is this done with a digital camera?  And what post-photo processing software did you employ?


----------



## figment52




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Margaritaville Grand Cayman


----------



## Buckeye Goofy

Ali at Cast-member Talent Show


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

I totally have DREAM envy!!  Thanks to everyone for sharing your pictures...now, how to convince DH that we need to go next year


----------



## Evad




----------



## emum

Poor Captain Henry tried and tried and tried to get us docked at CC on the PC cruise, but I knew it was a bust the minute I saw these....






Cheers,
Sally


----------



## actualxash

i just looked through all 250 pages of this. i love it.


----------



## ktjl92

emum said:


> Poor Captain Henry tried and tried and tried to get us docked at CC on the PC cruise, but I knew it was a bust the minute I saw these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally



LOL - I have that exact same photo! It was a shame (especially since it was my birthday), but the weather the rest of that cruise was awesome!


----------



## aliron682

actualxash said:


> i just looked through all 250 pages of this. i love it.



So Part 3 is 250 pages now...when will Part 4 be created?  Just curious?


----------



## ssanders79

aliron682 said:


> So Part 3 is 250 pages now...when will Part 4 be created?  Just curious?



*DCL Picture of the Day - Part 4*


----------



## woj68

shadowryter said:


>



Great pic.


----------



## shadowryter

Thanks. Coming from you, that means a lot!


----------

